#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-18
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60973 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Silently fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60974 in boson-base (universe) "it crashes when i want to start the game (game menu loads up)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60975 in usplash (main) "Usplash not showing art (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60976 in Ubuntu "Firefox doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60977 in Ubuntu "Network connection is slow on ubuntu machines" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60977
<crimsun> what's with the rash of ambiguously described bugs?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60978 in eclipse (universe) "eclipe 3.2 is out" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60979 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice on Ubuntu x86 crashes when tables clicked" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60980 in beep-media-player (universe) "keeps playing after close" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60980
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60981 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice on x86 crashes when "Finish" clicked in Wizard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60981
<poppyer> hi, where is the most efficient place to report a Edgy Knot-3 bug/solution?
<crimsun> bugs -> malone
<poppyer> oops, it needs a registration
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60982 in human-icon-theme (main) "gnome-panel 'Network Monitor' applet has extremely wide signal strength icon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60982
<ausimage> welshbyte did you look at bug #58682 lately... I updated backtrace with firefox-dbg installed. My up-to-date Edgy is still giving me the same hassles yet....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<welshbyte> ausimage: yeah good job on getting the new backtrace, i think it'll need someone in-the-know to look at it now to see whats going on though
<ausimage> Yeah I kinda thought so.. could you set the bug to triaged and whatever else???
<welshbyte> ausimage: no i don't have permission to do that
<ausimage> Who do I bug get the bug status updated?
<welshbyte> ausimage: one thing you could do though, is search the upstream bugtracker and see if the bug exists there
<ausimage> I did that and could not find any thing similar.
<welshbyte> the lack of dupes seems to hint that it might be specific to your system, but i can't think what would cause it
<welshbyte> have you run a memtest lately :)
<ausimage> memtest?
<ausimage> welshbyte: crazy thing is I can view the pages in question in Epiphany and others
<welshbyte> this is why i thought it might be a galeon plugin/extension
<welshbyte> ..causing the problem
<ausimage> Um I have a few other pages tripping galeon up and some don't need plug-ins though....
<ausimage> I was looking for info php/mysql and some devloper sites crashed it as well... forgot to write them down though.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60984 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed while attempting to fix grub" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60984
<Kamping_Kaiser> bug 40700
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40700 in xorg "16:9 aspect ratios not working Dapper Beta" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60985 in festalon (multiverse) "There is a new version out" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60986 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  OpenOffice.org crashes everytime I try to save " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60987 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Loss of sound devices (/dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer /dev/midi)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60988 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "bttv remote not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60989 in hal (main) "HAL reports incorrect battery percentages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60990 in ghemical (universe) "Ghemical won't load on dapper after updates installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60991 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu install window hangs on "Abort the installation?"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60991
<JoseStefan> is there such thing as a bug day schedule?
<Hobbsee> each wednesday?
<Hobbsee> sort of
<JoseStefan> ok
<Hobbsee> they have a group of bugs that tehy're looking to get thru, and everyone works on them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60992 in update-manager (main) "after updating the system openoffice.org menus and icons disappear when I want to klcik on them" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60993 in update-manager (main) "locales don't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60994 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "don't mount blank dvds after update of kernel image" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60995 in firefox (main) "The backspace key pages up instead of going back in history" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60996 in initramfs-tools (main) "minor error during initramfs generation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60997 in gwenview (main) "UVF - New Upstream Release" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60998 in krb5 (main) "Please sync 1.4.3-9 (main) from snapshot.d.o (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60999 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "/lib/firmware/acx/2.6.15-26-386/acx/default wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61000 in bluez-utils (main) "hcid crashes on shutdown" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61000
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61001 in update-manager (main) "Cannot upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61001
<mempf> hi guys
<dholbach> hey mempf
<mempf> what to do
<dholbach> you're asking where to start triaging bugs?
<mempf> sure
<dholbach> super
<dholbach> it probably makes sense to look at bugs of a package you know well
<mempf> ok
<dholbach> so that it's easy for you to try to reproduce bugs or ask for more info
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61002 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox: No buttons at Quick Find" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61002
<mempf> so how do i confirm bugs and stuff?
<dholbach> click on the yellow bar
<dholbach> it'll open a menu, where you can change settings and add information, etc
<mempf> ah
<dholbach> it's nice of you to help out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61003 in eog (main) "Eye of Gnome prints a black page when printing tiff files in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61004 in eog (main) "Eye of Gnome prints a black page when printing tiff files in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61004
<dholbach> looks like a dup, hm? ;=)
<dholbach> ;-)
<ajmitch> could be!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61005 in mozilla-firefox (main) "https broken when firefox launched by Gnome to view a clicked link" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61006 in update-manager (main) "Could not calculate the upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61007 in gnome-panel (main) "moving panel launcher erases details" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61007
<dholbach> we get way too many bugs
<dholbach> i'll do a run-through the OLD bugs later on
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61008 in galeon (universe) "Please review merge of galeon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61009 in alsa-driver (main) "No alsa sound through Motorola V300 phone" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61010 in gtksee (universe) "Please review merge of gtksee" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61011 in powersave (universe) "Unable to use speedstepping in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61011
<dholbach> speed stepping - sounds like a new workout program
<pepsiman> heh
<mempf> anyone notice the repos become slow latly?
<dholbach> mempf: slow like what?
<mempf> updating
<mempf> normally i get 200+KB
<mempf> now its under 50KB
<pepsiman> Fetched 1558kB in 3s (457kB/s)
<mempf> which mirror?
<pepsiman> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<mempf> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61013 in firefox (main) "Firefox don't start if spanish locale is selected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61014 in kdeaddons (main) "Desktop Pager backgrounds disappear with applet handles" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61014
<mempf> im testing #61013 now
<mempf> Conrimed
<pepsiman> any idea why?
<mempf> nope
<mempf> it might help if a knew spanish
<mempf> lol
<pepsiman> error reading XML: entity not defined
<pepsiman> location: chrome://browser/content/browser.xul
<pepsiman> Line: 1140, column 9:
<pepsiman> ...
<mempf> broken code?
<crimsun> no, that's a dupe of bug 60631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60631 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all "[edgy] Crash opening firefox" [Critical,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60631
<pepsiman> I can't even find a browser.xul in the language package
<crimsun> it has already been fixed.
<mempf> when was that?
<mempf> ah a few days ago
<crimsun> no. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-September/005696.html
<crimsun> when you triage, it's a good idea to have an rss feed for (or a browser open to) the current month's edgy-changes
<crimsun> additionally you'll find that bookmarking (or memorising) the most duplicated bug #s will help you mark duplicates more efficiently
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61015 in jpilot (universe) "Please sync jpilot (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61016 in jpilot-backup (universe) "Please sync jpilot-backup (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61017 in jpilot-syncmal (universe) "Please sync jpilot-syncmal (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61018 in sysvinit (main) "Risk of deleting important data when RAID fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61019 in libmal (main) "Please sync libmal (main) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61020 in linpqa (universe) "Please sync linpqa (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61021 in pilot-qof (universe) "Please sync pilot-qof (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61023 in latex-xcolor (universe) "overaged package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61025 in pxlib (main) "Mistakes in pxlib strings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61026 in acpi (main) "[Edgy - Regression]  Dell Inspiron 510m can no longer resume from sleep/suspend to RAM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61029 in gnome-applets (main) "Network monitor in edgy is surrounded by whitespace" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61029
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61028 in kdebase (main) "show desktop function works only till one window will open" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61030 in ssed (main) "Mistake in ssed string (dapper)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61031 in firefox (main) "Firefox don't run" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61032 in acpi-support (main) "Wrong resolution after resume from hibernation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61033 in scite (universe) "Tabs don't function properly under edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61034 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Cannot add printer" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61037 in Ubuntu "Umount icon don't change" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61036 in python-defaults (main) "str.encode() dosn't work as expected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61038 in gwenview (main) "1.3.92b -> 1.4.0 UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61039 in sgt-puzzles (universe) "No desktop entries" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61040 in firefox (main) "chrome://browser/content/browser.xul entity error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61040
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61041 in libpoe-filter-ircd-perl (universe) "Please sync libpoe-filter-ircd-perl (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61042 in libpoe-component-irc-perl (universe) "Please sync libpoe-component-irc-perl (universe) from unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60887 in gnome-app-install "Fails to install when not done from within X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60887
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61044 in xmms (main) "recursive path failure" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61045 in alsa-driver (main) "Internal Mic isn't working on Samsung X60 Laptop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61046 in apt (main) "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61047 in gnome-app-install (main) "Missing java plugin for firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61048 in acroread (multiverse) "Plugin loading fails in firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61049 in alsa-lib (main) "Error in almast every application that tries to use alsa" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61050 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Knot-3 Live CD sets up keyboard in English instead of Spanish" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61051 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "GDM Login failed text hard to read on brown background" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61052 in firefox (main) "Edgy Eft Knot 3: Firefox fails to start when el_GR.UTF-8 locale is used." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61053 in cdcat (universe) "Segmentation fault while reading id3 tags" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61053
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61054 in ubiquity (main) "Show sizes of created partitions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61055 in sablotron (main) "[Edgy MoM]  sync sablotron from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61055
<dean> I attempted to install Jedit and broke the Synaptic Package Manager. I've tried apt-get install -f to no avail. I receive the error message: E: The package jedit needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dean> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<dean> Can anyone please help?
<dsas> Have you tried uninstalling jedit?
<dean> yes
<dean> it seems to be lost
<dsas> hmm, well I don't know how to fix it, I do know that other people have had problems with jedit in the past.
<dsas> see bug 56413 for example.
<dean> thank you
<dean> i got the jar to work, gave up on the package
<dsas> dean: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39563
<dean> thanks
<dsas> you should be aware that user support is done in #ubuntu though
<dean> ok thanks
<dean> new here
<dsas> no problem, hope you fix your problem.
<dean> thanks again
<Ubug2> New bug: #61057 in tkabber (universe) "tkabber failed to provide cyrillic (russian, in my case) input from keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61057
<Ubug2> New bug: #61058 in tellico (universe) "[Merge]  tellico 1.2.2-1ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61058
<Ubug2> New bug: #61060 in bogofilter (main) "kmail and bogofilter do not work together using kmail antispam wizard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61060
<Ubug2> New bug: #61061 in afterstep (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync afterstep from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61061
<Ubug2> New bug: #61062 in showimg (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync showimg from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61062
<Ubug2> New bug: #61063 in tecnoballz (universe) "[Sync Request]  tecnoballz 0.91cvs20060616-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61063
<Ubug2> New bug: #61064 in Ubuntu "Install (or live disk) crash during boot process with error 4 on usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61064
<Ubug2> New bug: #60965 in upstart (main) "sulogin starts wrong shell (upstart single user mode)" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60965
<Ubug2> New bug: #61065 in kde-guidance (main) "Guidance Power Manager won't detect battery" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61065
<Ubug2> New bug: #61066 in notification-daemon (main) "Crashed when I closed X-chat (and took X-Chat with it...)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61066
<Ubug2> New bug: #61067 in Ubuntu "losing Icon when adding to menu-bar" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61067
<Ubug2> New bug: #61070 in xarchiver (main) ".tap file in wrong location" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61070
<Ubug2> New bug: #61069 in xarchiver (main) "--extract-to and -x options don't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61069
<cbx33> does anyone know if the d-i bug has been fixed yet.....where if you press ctrl+alt when there is a progress bar it hangs?
<Ubug2> New bug: #61072 in Ubuntu "fstab: duplicate partitions shown on gnome desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61072
<Ubug2> New bug: #61071 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Edgy]  Spinner flickers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61071
<Ubug2> New bug: #61074 in openoffice.org (main) "it delayed to close! " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61074
<Ubug2> New bug: #61073 in kdebase (main) "Save file to Desktop - File will not appear if saved to symlink" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61073
<Ubug2> New bug: #61075 in samba (main) "Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61075
<Ubug2> New bug: #61076 in gnome-app-install (main) "app-install-data contains non-free icons from multiverse, app-install-data-commercial contains even more unfree stuff" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61076
<Ubug2> New bug: #61077 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Does not boot on Alienware desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61077
<Ubug2> New bug: #61078 in apport (main) "apport stucks in a loop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61078
<Ubug2> New bug: #61079 in xchat-gnome (main) "Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61079
<Ubug2> New bug: #61080 in xscreensaver (main) "random crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61080
<Ubug2> New bug: #61082 in file-roller (main) "File-roller don't use mime type, also context menu "open with" seems duplicate "view" function." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61082
<Ubug2> New bug: #61084 in gwget2 (universe) "extension file installed in wrong directory, doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61084
<Ubug2> New bug: #61083 in mono (main) "mono crashes following a system update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61083
<Ubug2> New bug: #61085 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "Please sync emacs-snapshot 1:20060915-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61085
<shenki> hello
<shenki> I'm looking at bug 57804
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57804 in compiz "compiz fails to start as cannot find texture_from_pixmap" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57804
<shenki> the issue is resolved, but I'm not sure what the status should be changed to
<ivoks> fix released if it's fixed
<shenki> okay
<shenki> kinda a counter-intuitive name, considering nothing was released that fixed it
<shenki> but thanks
<ivoks> are you sure?
<shenki> 100% positive
<shenki> the issue was more that a different option was necessary for running compiz under aiglx
<ivoks> then it isn't fixed
<shenki> yes it is
<shenki> i guess the bug was more invaild
<ivoks> fix is when you change the code or package
<ivoks> adding different options to program isn't a fix
<shenki> that's why I asked what I shoudl change the bug's status to
<ivoks> but a user error or still a normal bug (it the program should work with that options)
<ivoks> as i can see on freedesktop, this is a cosmetic bug
<ivoks> which isn't fixed yet
<ivoks> leave it as is
<ivoks> is still a valid bug, which isn't fixed
<shenki> i see where you're coming form, but the bug that was reported was reported because compiz couldn't find the tfp extension - the reason it couldnt find it, because you need to use a commandline option for running compiz under aiglx
<ivoks> then it's a bug and isn't fixed yet
<ivoks> you are using a workaround
<shenki> okay, think of it this way:
<shenki> a user reports a bug saying that "apt-get firefox" wont install firefox for him
<shenki> that's not a bug, because to get apt to install a package, you need to pass the "install" param
<ivoks> i'm not sure if this analogy is correct
<shenki> same with compiz: under aiglx, it needs the --indirect-rendering option
<ivoks> but i would go with freedesktop opinion; it's a bug
<shenki> whereas with xgl, it doesn't need the switch
<ivoks> shenki: but user should do anything in terminal
<ivoks> shenki: it should just work
<shenki> yes, I agree
<trappist> dpkg-reconfigure -a forces me to set a root password, which defaults the purpose of the way we use sudo.  how do I know what package to file the bug against?
<trappist> s/defaults/defeats/
<ivoks> eh
<pepsiman> trappist: grep root\ password /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.template
<pepsiman> +s
<ivoks> passwd
<trappist> looks like it's in passwd.  good move, thanks :)
<trappist> and looking at that, apparently it's not forced, but it doesn't tell you until after you enter an empty password that doing so will fall back to using sudo
<Ubug2> New bug: #61087 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes on close" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61087
<carthik> hi Seveas
<Ubug2> New bug: #61088 in shadow (main) "dpkg-reconfigure forces setting of root password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61088
<Ubug2> New bug: #61089 in network-manager (main) "NM should notice changes to /etc/network/interfaces automatically" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61089
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61090 in xfe (universe) "The helper programs (xfi, xfq, xfv) do not work as expected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61091 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Disks admin don't allow to format in FAT16" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61092 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb contains incorrect translations of "disk" (both dapper and edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61094 in Ubuntu "network manager is not able to use zd1211rw with WPA" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61095 in mono (main) "Crash trying to open tomboy preferences" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61095
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61093 in scribus (main) "1.2.4.1 -> 1.2.5 UVF Exception Request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61093
<seb128> ahah
<seb128> 298 unread bug mails, I took them under 300 :)
<seb128> getting some deserved fresh air now :)
<seb128> bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61097 in gnome-applets (main) "gweather is missing zones" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61097
<dholbach> seb128: congratulations!
* dholbach hugs seb128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61098 in gnome-applets (main) "Locations.xml is ridiculiously huge" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61101 in noteedit (universe) "Fails to provide the German hand book" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61101
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61099 in evince (main) "evince systematic crash on amd64 when called from firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61099
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61100 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61100
<carthik> dholbach, new shiny: http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ :)
<seb128> carthik: nice!
<seb128> daily count is not nice though
<seb128> weekly rather
* bddebian doesn't want to know.. :-(
<jjesse> carthik : i saw them on the ubuntu newsletter
<jjesse> they lok nice :)
<dholbach> carthik: man... you ROCK!
<carthik> oh, is it in the newsletter already :)
<carthik> dholbach, just to feed my own addiction to stats ;)
<dholbach> mdz: did you see  http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/ ?
<mdz> dholbach: no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61102 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox switches to another song if I use the "Search" field" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61103 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "console fails to display after X starts" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61103
* dholbach hugs carthik
* carthik hugs dholbach :)
<jjesse> it was on the ubuntu weekly newsletter if i recall correctly :)
<carthik> jjesse, so I see. Corey must have snuck it in.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61104 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Busted build process with firefox trunk code. Gcc bug or mozilla's code one ?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61105 in Ubuntu "Mouse jumps to center in (sdl?) games" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61107 in kdelibs (main) "Some stock strings are not extracted to be translated" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61106 in apport (main) "looping when it's your browser that's crashing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61108 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "GRUB's menu.lst modified in wrong way -> Error 15 File not found on next reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61109 in update-manager (main) "always wants to do a dist-upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61110 in Ubuntu "libsvg and libsvg-cairo are missing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61059 in Ubuntu "I managed to perform the command: "sudo apt-get install" without being asked for a password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61111 in sylpheed-gtk1 (universe) "[Merge]  sylpheed-gtk1 1.0.6-3ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61113 in Ubuntu "edgy does not boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61114 in mono (main) "mono crashes on opening tomboys properties dialog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61115 in xchat-gnome (main) "systray background is gray" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61117 in lmms (universe) "unpack error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61116 in hal (main) "TrekStor i.Beat jump not recognized as music player" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61118 in Ubuntu "kubuntu installer should not force reformat of root partition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61119 in pympd (universe) "Please sync pympd 0.07-1.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61120 in glibc-doc-reference (main) "[edgy]  glibc-doc-reference is uninstallable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61121 in xen-3.0 (universe) "xen-ioemu-3.0 package lacks content" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61122 in initramfs-tools (main) ""Command failed" when running update-initramfs on Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61124 in Ubuntu "usplash doens't have right resolution --> no artwork" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61125 in monodevelop (universe) "monodevelop crashes on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61126 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "fails to set the alternative to replace the testcard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61127 in Ubuntu "ubuntu cant be installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61128 in gaby (universe) "New Database druid dialog layout appaling" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61131 in inkscape (main) "LaTeX formula "effect" doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61132 in lirc (main) "lirc configuration not loaded after a reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61133 in xorg (main) "Lack of attendance of graphic card 3Dfx voodoo in Edgy Eft." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61133
<micahcowan> rejected 61127. Attempt to install with / = 2.77gb.
<gnomefreak> micahcowan: give a reason ;)
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure ubuntu install is 2.8 gig
<micahcowan> gnomefreak, ? You mean, "according to release notes, min 3 gb hd space required"?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> something like that
<micahcowan> here, or in bug? Bug already has that.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61134 in gnome-app-install (main) "Prints warnings during installation without an X display" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61135 in evince (main) "links do not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61136 in bibledit (universe) "Bibledit segfaults" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61137 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "Xserver freezes when running glxgears" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61138 in vdr (universe) "Cannot install vdr-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61139 in vdr (universe) "vdr can not be built on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61140 in Ubuntu "edgy knot-3 ignores keymap setting from boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61141 in Ubuntu "kppp-options is not modificable with root privileges" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61141
<dholbach> good night everybody
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61142 in gnome-pilot (main) "Sycronisation fails half way through" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61142
<carthik> good night dholbach
<dholbach> night carthik
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61144 in vino (main) "edgy: remote desktop server fails to find font." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61145 in update-notifier (main) "Transparency problem with the system tray icon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61147 in Ubuntu "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61146 in klamav (universe) "[sync]  Please review the sync of Klamav from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61151 in system-config-cluster (main) ""separated" spelt incorrectly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61148 in gnome-power-manager (main) "edgy: Notification showing in the wrong place" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61150 in Ubuntu "Allow recursive permissions for a folder from GUI" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61152 in linuxtv-dvb-apps (universe) "[sync]  Please review the sync of dvb-utils from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61152
<ajmitch> bug 61150 was reported on nautilus long ago, I'm sure
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61150 in Ubuntu "Allow recursive permissions for a folder from GUI" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61150
* ajmitch hunts
<ajmitch> aha, 24460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61154 in sbackup (universe) "Frequency settings not saved" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61155 in kdepim (main) "kmail disconnected imap should be disable" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61155
<ajmitch> the bugs keep flooding in
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61158 in Ubuntu "edgy: translation error in dutch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61157 in gaim (main) ""separated" spelt incorrectly in usage string" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61156 in awstats (main) "apt-get couldn't authentificate awstats" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61159 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Writer with bullets and numbering; doesn't focus window" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61159
<micahcowan> Couldn't confirm 61156. This would most likely be that the user just needed to apt-get update, right?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61160 in totem (main) "totem cannot be build (xpidl compiler not found)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61161 in evince (main) "Evince takes a long time to render pages in PDF documents" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61161
<micahcowan> word.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61162 in Ubuntu "An extra Gparted window appears after disks partition starts." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61163 in libgphoto2 (main) "Mistakes in libgphoto2 strings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61164 in firefox-themes-ubuntu (main) "Preferences icons are unintelligible" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61165 in openoffice.org (main) ""Alignment" obscured in context menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61165
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-19
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61166 in console-data (main) "br-abnt2.kmp is missing some keycodes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61167 in erlang (universe) "Please sync erlang 1:11.b.1-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61168 in upstart (main) "Ethernet card remains down if at boot time a router (with dhcp) is off (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61169 in ejabberd (universe) "Please sync ejabberd 1.1.1-8 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61169
<Subhuman> bug 61162 seems like the user pushed it twice, i dont get that behavior.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61162 in Ubuntu "An extra Gparted window appears after disks partition starts." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61162
<micahcowan> Subhuman, I don't think so. The extra window doesn't look anything like gparted's primary window.
<micahcowan> (see the png)
<Subhuman> hmm, its hard to reproduce then.
<micahcowan> also, the bug specifically mentions it happens from the installer. Perhaps the bug is actually ubiquity's?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61172 in mono (main) "Banshee crash while importing music" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61173 in mdadm (main) "boot script returns error "fail" if no raids are configured" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61174 in planner (main) "Please sync planner 0.14-10 (main) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61175 in Ubuntu "edgy: closing laptop screen ends my session (should give blanck screen)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61177 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager dialup modem functionality " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61176 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Inconsistent use of Icons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61178 in network-manager (main) "network-manager endless looping on dialup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61179 in pppconfig (main) "Wishlist: Modem speaker volume control" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61180 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Wishlist: Include gnome-ppp as default dialup app" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61181 in Ubuntu "firmware dvb-usb-wt220u-zl0353-01.fw should be included" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61182 in firefox (main) "Mozilla Firefox Bon Echo Beta 2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61184 in acpi-support (main) "Screen brightness buttons don't work properly on Thinkpad T60" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61185 in file-roller (main) "please detect corrupt archives." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61185
<gnomefreak> mdz: are you the person that is i guess "head" of the mailing lists?
<mdz> gnomefreak: not really.  I moderate a few of the low-traffic announcement lists. what do you need?
<mdz> the page for each list says who the administrator is
<gnomefreak> im not sure if i should apply for a bug type list where it just has bugs realateed to the team of a normal one or can i have both on same team?
<gnomefreak> im bringing it up at CC tomorrow i have been emailed a dozen or so times asking about a ML and now i cant get in touch with anyone :)
<gnomefreak> team is xgl aiglx ect related the ubuntu-desktop-effects team
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61186 in system-tools-backends (main) "system-tools-backends abuses the timers in a big way" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61186
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61188 in amarok (main) "amarokcollectionscanner closed unexpectedly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61189 in koffice (main) "Embedded Kformula does not save in other formats" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61190 in xfce4-netload-plugin (main) "Colors are overridden by theme" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61190
<carthik> Looks like Kamion is closing old ubiquity bugs without the logs - the number of open bugs should come down a bit :)
<Nafallo> nice
<carthik> (just a guess, based on the emails I am getting...)
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61191 in azureus (universe) "azureus broken in edgy (universe)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61194 in sylpheed-claws (universe) "sylpheed has ugly fonts after edgy upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61195 in debian-installer-utils (main) "VMWare Server Post-Install Reboot Fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61196 in kdebase (main) "konqueror ssh authorization blocks kde wallet password dialog on session restore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61197 in wxglade (universe) "[Sync Request]  python-wxglade 0.4.1-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61198 in Ubuntu "Login screen bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61199 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Crashed while composing a newsgroup post." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61200 in openoffice.org (main) "OOo(edgy) crashes when inserting picture menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61202 in Ubuntu "writer openoffice 2 it closes, when i want to save, or open any file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61201 in Baltix "Powermanager doesn't shutdown when at critical state" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61201
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61203 in Ubuntu "in nautilus sidebar "places" shows me two time the same partition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61204 in upstart (main) "telinit does not work as espected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61205 in mail-notification (universe) "no option to disable temporarily" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61206 in openoffice.org (main) "Gnome file dialogues crash OO" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61206
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61207 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61209 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when paused song is removed from a playlist" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61210 in gaim (main) "Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1.1 crashes on exit" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61211 in gnome-media (main) ""Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings." is a really unhelpful error message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61211
<carthik> Good night bugsquashers :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61214 in procps (main) "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 660 package `procps'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61214
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61215 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Edgy Edge Knot 3 - PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area is not E820-reserved, Not using MMCONFIG" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61217 in verbiste (universe) "Verbiste is uninstallable in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61219 in phpgroupware (universe) "Please sync phpgroupware (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61220 in gftp (main) "Crash where i have transfer files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61221 in httrack (universe) "Webhttrack is uninstallable on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61222 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer doesn't start (linking error) a52_resample" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61222
<dholbach> good morning
<Gloubiboulga> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Gloubiboulga
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61223 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "macbook trackpad support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61225 in gnome-app-install (main) "[EDGY]  fails to upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61226 in manpages (main) "/usr/share/man/man3/open_memstream.3.gz is a dangling symlink" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61193 in firefox (main) "crash when clicking a specific link" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61193
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61227 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome CPU frequency applet only controls cpu0" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61228 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "inotify syscalls missing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61229 in thunderbird-locales (main) "Please provide Lithuanian locale for Thunderbird" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61229
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61230 in acpi-support (main) ""anacron" is not started after resume from sleep or hibernate." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61230
<Hobbsee> bug 59969
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59969 in gtk2-engines "update from dapper to edgy" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59969
<dholbach> Hobbsee: mvo just uploaded a fix
<Hobbsee> dholbach: just then?  right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61231 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel reverted to 386 version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61232 in adolc (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync adolc from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61233 in evolution-exchange (main) "Looks asif it dies with big mailbox." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61233
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61234 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "640x480 with i855gm in edgy, OK in dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61234
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61235 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "USB mass storage stops working after a while" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61235
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61236 in php5 (main) "uncorrect configuration file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61236
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61237 in nautilus (main) "Drag 'n Drop in list view doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61237
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61238 in mono (main) "Crash clicking "About Tomboy"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61238
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61239 in nautilus (main) "rename only with Right mousebutton" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61240 in nautilus (main) "when renaming a file, Shift-del removes the file, not the text" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61243 in xchat (universe) "Xchat open links in mozilla not firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61245 in apt (main) "[Edgy]  have been getting wierd warnings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61246 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org quickstarter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61246
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61247 in Ubuntu "Instalation CD kubuntu edgy knot-3 problem" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61247
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61248 in Ubuntu "Logitech LX-700 Mouse Buttons Scrambled" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61248
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61249 in beagle (main) "beagled crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61250 in xorg (main) "xorg consumes 99.9% CPU and hangs on Kubuntu Dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61251 in avifile (universe) "[Edgy MoM]  sync avifile from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61252 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Networking: gateway not stored in /etc/network/interfaces" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61253 in firefox (main) "Strange toolbar ("Go" button)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61253
<Nafallo> bddebian: morning
<bddebian> Heya Nafallo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61254 in udev (main) "Realtime clock problems after installing Dapper on Genesi Pegasos" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61256 in alsa-utils (main) "/var/lib/alsa/asound.state is resetted at every boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61256
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61255 in firefox (main) "Firefox should upgrade to 1.5.0.7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61257 in libgnomeui (main) "Error while logging on" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61258 in Ubuntu "Not all ethernet ports listed on Pegasos, also names not "user-friendly"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61258
<sfllaw> Ahoy BugSquadders!
<finalbeta> Anyone uses GNOME edgy, is on a laptop and can confirm something? Changing the options what the laptop does in the power manager doesn't work. It always blanck's the screen and ends the session.
<Hobbsee> hey sfllaw
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Greetin's!
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: How be you this fine day?
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: i've been attempting to shove along the CC meeting :P
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: and i've been attacking people with my sword.  arrrr!
<carthik_zzz> morning sfllaw
<Hobbsee> hi carthik
<carthik> ola Hobbsee
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Aye.  They deserves a-runnin' through.
<sfllaw> carthik: Ahoy!
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: hmmm?
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: With your sword, them is.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: ahh.  yes.  do you?
<carthik> Time for real life/school work -- later!!
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: Not no more.  I not be handling a sword for many a year now.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: awwww.....pity.
* Hobbsee runs her sword through sfllaw anyway
<sfllaw> Yaar.
<sfllaw> Avast!
<sfllaw> Me liver.
<sfllaw> I needed that.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> surely you didnt
<sfllaw> How do I drink me rum now that it be leaking out of me?
<Hobbsee> drink quickly, drink lots!
<trappist> is today talk like a pirate day and I missed it?
<sfllaw> trappist: Aye.  http://www.talklikeapirate.com/
<trappist> awesome.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61259 in nvu (universe) "unable to open php files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61260 in nautilus (main) "Crash when opening a Trash view" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61260
<trappist> say, sfllaw.  what should I do to get in on -qa?  I've got lots of bug stuff under my belt, and it'd be nice to be able to set importance on some of em
<sfllaw> trappist: There be three tests ye've got to pass.  Or it be Davey Jones' locker.
<Nafallo> hmm, the bugreports will be interesting today then ;-)
<sfllaw> 1) Can ye point me to a few bugs that ye've triaged?
<sfllaw> 2) Have ye read and understood https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/CommonTasks?
<sfllaw> 3) Do ye promise to be unfailingly kind to landlubbers, even if they ought to walk the plank?
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<Hobbsee> i'd fail on 3)
<zul> heh someone was watching  wifeswap last night...beside me of course
* Hobbsee makes selects the entire CC to walk the plank
<Hobbsee> -makes
<sfllaw> Hobbsee: You're a cruel one, lass.
<Hobbsee> sfllaw: indeed.  you havent been watching this 3 hour meeting though.
<sfllaw> Aye.
<trappist> sfllaw: lemme look up a few bugs, then yes and yes
<sfllaw> And I be thankful of that.
<trappist> I had a list all put together for the cc meeting, then hucked it :/
* gnomefreak seen lots of trappist bug traiging but i didnt keep them sorry 
<trappist> didn't there used to be a way to get a list of bugs you're subscribed to?
<Hobbsee> there still is
<Hobbsee> go to your LP page, bugs, subscribed to
<trappist> awesome.
<pepsiman> there's no list of bugs I've commented on
<finalbeta> what does bug triaging mean? Coding a fix?
<pepsiman> making sure the bug is actually a bug and prioritising it
<sfllaw> finalbeta: It could, but it be simpler than that.
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: if you subscribed to the bug it will be in your LP page under bugs > subscribed
<sfllaw> finalbeta: Like my mate over here said.  But it also involves looking for duplicate bugs, forwarding bugs upstream, and getting enough information in a bug for it to be useful.
<gnomefreak> dont forget some nights it keeps you awake ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61261 in Ubuntu "System update ruins linuxant driverloader no wifi." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61261
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61262 in Ubuntu "pmount issue with sd card in pcmcia reader" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61262
<trappist> bug 39444 might count as a triage
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
* Nafallo fixed some yesterday :-)
<trappist> bug 19767 <-- I'm happy with my work on that one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19767 in kdebase "Kde help search fails too quietly  if htdig is not installed" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/19767
<finalbeta> Did anyone say anything after I asked what bug triaging was? I was playing ET, everything froze up, sound kept looping. It was horrible :p. cntr-alt-backspace didn't do anything.
<trappist> bug 23018 <-- there's a good one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23018 in iptables "libipt_recent is not there" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23018
<trappist> bug 24286
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 24286 in kdepim "Kontact crashes if started while already running" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/24286
<trappist> sfllaw: getting these?
<sfllaw> Aye.
<trappist> bug 58002 <-- that might work for test #3 :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58002 in Ubuntu "Some programs create root-owned files in user $HOME when run under sudo" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58002
<sfllaw> trappist: But which way around, lad?
<sfllaw> trappist: I be thinking you should join our merry crew.
<sfllaw> Welcome abord.
<sfllaw> aboard.
<sfllaw> This hole in my gut is making it hard to type.
<trappist> woohoo!
<zul> sfllaw: maybe you should eat some cheese
<trappist> it's scurvy.  I know it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61263 in Ubuntu "/etc/mailcap files is wrong" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61264 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network admin does not display drop-down list of available wifi networks" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61265 in msmtp (universe) "msmtp doesn't provide mail-transport-agent" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61265
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61266 in ubiquity (main) "We're sorry; the installer crashed. Please file a new bug report at " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61266
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61267 in xorg (main) "xlibmesa-glu-dev is not available in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61267
<trappist> I have a /usr/share/doc/xorg/changelog.gz - shouldn't there be a changelog.Debian.gz?
<trappist> question is, is that a bug?
<pepsiman> yes, only programs written by debian/ubuntu have no changelog.Debian.gz
<trappist> hrm.  well, the *only* files in the xorg package are changelog.gz and copyright.
<pepsiman> meta package?
<pepsiman> no debian changelog is fine for a meta package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61268 in Ubuntu "x60 can't undock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61269 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution will not fetch new mail after initial connection to Exchange Server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61272 in comedi (universe) "comedi-source package seems to be missing debian build rules" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61271 in ubiquity (main) "Cannot get past 14% upon install of desk top CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61271
<poningru_> anyone here have an acer laptop?
<poningru_> sitting here with it, but it doesnt show any usplash
<nixternal> my desktop doesn't show any usplash either..that is in edgy of course
<finalbeta> In edgy I'm having problems with it 2. it shows, just not the entire time and not always :/
<nixternal> ya, they are still working out the kinks im sure
<nixternal> all of my machines still show the testing usplash anyways
<nixternal> sudo update-initramfs -u
<nixternal> that doesn't fix anything for me either
<finalbeta> poningru_, are you on edgy? Could you test something? You can set an option that when you close the laptop it blancks the screen. But edgy also ends the session for me, even when I select do nothing.
<nixternal> it blanks the screen on my toshiba laptop...actually..i have it set to lock my screen now..but that is in kubuntu
<finalbeta> yes, it blancks, but doesn't it also end your session? requiring you to log back in and start a new one?
<finalbeta> But ok, I do think this one is a gnome problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61273 in Ubuntu "ubuntu installation proceeds till 15% only." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61273
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61274 in superkaramba (universe) "Difficulty installing new wallpapers, Amarok scripts, or Superkaramba Themes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61274
<poningru_> finalbeta: sure
<finalbeta> sure what m8? :p
<poningru_> hehe
<poningru_> testing
<finalbeta> aah
<poningru_> what do you see in the power management thing?
<poningru_> under running on ac
<poningru_> when laptop lid is closed
<finalbeta> AC and batterie tab, I've got it both set to Blanck screen.
<poningru_> hmm let me try now
<finalbeta> Someone on xubuntu tested, but that's not the same dialog as ubuntu.
<poningru_> hmm it works find for me
<poningru_> fine*
<poningru_> I just have to log in
<finalbeta> it didn't end your session?
<poningru_> nope
<finalbeta> kozz, good then, still need to find someone on ubuntu to test.
<finalbeta> oeps * ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61275 in netmask (universe) "netmask in dapper and edgy currently "cannot be authenticated"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61275
<carthik> Does the dapper live cd (desktop cd) have a working rescue boot option? I don't have one handy. If yes, then Bug #42789 can be closed.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42789 in Ubuntu "rescue booting option" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61276 in acpi-support (main) "TP R52, if suspend for $several hours, resume from suspend fails, X dies+respawns" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61276
<alex_muntada> finalbeta: my laptop isn't an acer but tried it anyway and my session doesn't end.
<alex_muntada> i'm running edgy
<finalbeta> on gnome?
<poningru_> alex_muntada: do you have wireless?
<poningru_> what chipset is it?
<poningru_> bcom4318 is what I have
<poningru_> and its being a pita
<alex_muntada> poningru_; ipw2200
<carthik> poningru_, I have the same one - I have to use -k7 on a amd64 machine only because of the card...
<finalbeta> alex_muntada, you are using ubuntu edgy GNOME?
<finalbeta> and changing those options has effect
<alex_muntada> finalbeta: yes
<finalbeta> Any idea what config file the power-manager adjusts?
<alex_muntada> i already had the blank screen option set when the lid is closed before upgrading to edgy
<alex_muntada> it always worked and still does, for me.
<alex_muntada> finalbeta: don't know which file, sorry
<poningru_> carthik: so wait that worked for you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61277 in lilypond (universe) "Lilypond Dependancies Need to be Updated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61277
<carthik> poningru_, yeah, both the bcm43xx and the ndiswrapper solutions work, but not with a 64-bit kernel
<poningru_> oh
<carthik> poningru_, I use it with te ndiswrapper solution: Here's hoe I did it: http://carthik.net/notes/Main/UbuntuOnAcerAspire5003WLMI
<carthik> poningru_, don't you have it working yet?
<poningru_> using 64bit
<poningru_> so...
<carthik> poningru_, good luck, and let me know if it works on 64bit some one way or the other...
<finalbeta> it's in gconf, but gnome-power-manager does change the values correct, whatever uses the values fails on it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61278 in gnome-media (main) "Unable to change default sound device." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61278
<carthik> Any kde/kubuntu bug hunters here?
* carthik is doing a monthly review of old bug reports on launchpad...
<Riddell> carthik: moi?
<carthik> Riddell, whats the policy on old bugs that haven't had any response - reject them? Example Bug #22316
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22316 in adept "adept crashes when a non upgradeable package is selected" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/22316
<carthik> that's a breezy bug, no way of knowing if it still exists since there is no feedback.
<Riddell> carthik: close it and ask him to reopen if he can still confirm it (and a better description to recreate it would be nice too)
<carthik> Riddell, alrighty. Some teams prefer no-response bugs to remain open, which is why I asked. Thanks a lot.
<alex_muntada> finalbeta: what about /etc/acpi/events/lm_lid ?
<carthik> Riddell, there's bug slike Bug #20271 that I will still leave open. Hope that is okay. Thanks.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 20271 in kdebase "race condition in konqueror, backtrace shows XUnlockDisplay in libx11 as possible cause" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/20271
<Riddell> carthik: actually that one will have been fixed by us not using kaffeine any more with konqueror
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61279 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power manager crashes under XGL and Compiz" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61279
<carthik> Riddell, awesome - another one bites the dust :)
<Riddell> thanks carthik :)
<poningru_> carthik: thanks so much dude :)
<carthik> poningru_, anytime!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61280 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "radeonfb D2 sleep not enabled" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61281 in beagle (main) "Should depend on libglib2.0-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61283 in totem (main) "Mousewheel behavior opposite to what is expected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61283
* Nafallo sends the beagle-bug to #ubuntu-mono :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61284 in xorg (main) "When mouse is plugged in, it should just work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61284
<finalbeta> I resolved my laptop lid closing = ends session bug. In dapper I was using fglrx , in the upgrade that was removed. Now that I reinstalled that, it works again :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61285 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "No image during bootup with DVI panel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61286 in azureus (universe) "azureus shows splashscreen but doesnt start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61286
<gnomefreak> finalbeta: bug number?
<finalbeta> 61175
<gnomefreak> bug 61175
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61175 in gnome-power-manager "edgy: closing laptop screen ends my session (should give blanck screen)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61175
<finalbeta> I assume fglrx changes some scripts.
<gnomefreak> closed
<finalbeta> and they where not unchanged when it was uninstalled. Ok.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61287 in Ubuntu "[EDGY]  no DVB-T software in gnome in main" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61289 in klearlook (universe) "Please sync 0.9.9.2-1 from Debian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61290 in xine-lib (main) "[EDGY]  terratec cinergy t2: no audio!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61291 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "edgy - cardbus pmcia card does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61292 in dbmail (universe) "Init script doesn't work with dash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61293 in apt (main) "Apt assumed new version of SED." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61294 in bomberclone (universe) "Please sync bomberclone (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61295 in classpath (universe) "Sync classpath 0.92 from Debain unstable into Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61295
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61297 in update-manager (main) "X crash when trying to download last linux-image.... changes!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61298 in kdebase (main) "Custom Margins for pages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61299 in nautilus (main) "nautilus-connect-server is missing a man page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61300 in lout (universe) "Missing files in lout-doc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61301 in kpowersave (universe) "don't want to resume" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61301
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61302 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer crashes: a52_resample" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61302
<ausimage> Hello I did a little work on exactly what is tripping up Galeon with bug #58682. It is a Java Script for http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js. I am not sure if this is the only issue perse.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<ausimage> I did surgery on a web page that was crashing Galeon and removed stuff till it stopped crashing :)
<finalbeta> hehe, nice
<Burgwork> ausimage, that shoudl be forwarded upstream, as they are the ones that should solve it
<ausimage> K....
<ausimage> Then I attach the upstream to it ???
<Burgwork> file a bug in the gnome bugzilla
<Burgwork> get teh bug number, open a new task on that bug in malone, add the gnome bugzilla bug number
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61304 in cherrypy (universe) ""cherrypy" should be removed (replaced with "python-cherrypy")" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61303 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk apps segfault on gnome 'Human' theme, only from XDMCP" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61303
<ausimage> Burgwork it is done for bug #58682
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58682 in galeon "Consistent Crash on Specific Pages in Edgy" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58682
<ausimage> I also noticed that Python-gtk 1.5 I believe gets stuck on Edgy... I only have installed ubuntu debs... This package appears deprecrated??
<ausimage> It was missing a dependency and I finally removed it with no adverse affects on my install.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61305 in Ubuntu "Toshiba ACPI Problem Again" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61305
<ausimage> I need to get supper on, but will read the comments on Pygtk 1.5 if there are any... BTW has anyone put a bug out on the WIKI it is getting slower everytime I use it... ;)
<Burgwork> ausimage, perfect
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61306 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "performance issue in Edgy with i810 driver" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61307 in gutenprint (main) "foomatic-gui is not starting if foomatic-db-gutenprint is installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61310 in resolvconf (universe) "patch to close 33362 not applied to edgy release " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61310
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61312 in Ubuntu "When tryign to save open office crashes " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61311 in ppracer (universe) "Fails to upgrade from dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61311
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-20
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61313 in usplash (main) "New usplash theme doesn't displayed on my computer" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61314 in sgt-puzzles (universe) "[Sync Request]  sgt-puzzles 6844-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61314
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61316 in ubiquity (main) "Installing Dapper (desktop) on Dell PowerEdge 1750 (LSI SCSI adapter)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61315 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Have to reinstall linux-restricted-modules after every reboot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61317 in omniorb4 (universe) "Please sync omniorb4 4.0.6-2.2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61317
<ausimage> Does anyone know about python-gtk 1.5 issues with Edgy? It will complain of missing dependencies.
<ausimage> I checked launchpad about it, there appears not to be package for it now???
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61318 in gcj-4.1 (main) "gij crashed when launching jedit.jar" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61318
<slomo> ausimage: there is no python-gtk 1.5
<ausimage> hmm there was a package like that that was tying up edgy
<slomo> ausimage: and afaik never was
<ausimage> I don't install outside of ububuntu and it was there
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61319 in pcb (universe) "Please sync pcb 20060822-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61319
<ausimage> it removed two other packages when I removed it one was python something gnome.
<ausimage> I got no other package requests to be removed when I did...
<crimsun> precise package ordering and names are useful
<ausimage> hmm slomo was there just a python-gtk?? Edgy has python-gtk2
<slomo> python-gtk-1.2 is there
<slomo> and 2
<ausimage> yeah OK
<ausimage> that might be it....
<ausimage> I did it last night and I gues memory be failing a bit :)
<ausimage> Python-gtk-1.2 has dependency on python-gnome ??
<ausimage> and one other???
* ausimage 2 or 5 looks similar at glance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61320 in chemicalmime (universe) "Obsoleted by chemical-mime-data (in Debian)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61320
<ausimage> I just filed Bug #61323 for the issue thanks slomo for getting me straight....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61323 in python-gnome "EDGY Dep Issue as of 2006-09-15" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61323
<ausimage> When I have time later I try and install it again...
<crimsun> ausimage: you don't provide much info.
<crimsun> please at least attach the errors you receieve
<crimsun> (or received)
<ausimage> I know but I will have to reinstall it to give more info...
<ausimage> The error has been pretty consistent for the last week when I was updating Edgy...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61322 in upstart (main) "Upstart Stopped Starting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61322
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61323 in python-gnome (universe) "EDGY Dep Issue as of 2006-09-15" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61323
<ausimage> crimsun bug #61323 has been updated...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61323 in python-gnome "EDGY Dep Issue as of 2006-09-15" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61323
<crimsun> change the summary, please
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61324 in ktorrent (main) "ktshell does not run with dash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61324
<crimsun> meh, I'll do it.
<ausimage> thank you crimsun.... I guess I need not trust memory to much... the details got confused :)
<crimsun> Description updated.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61325 in foobillard (universe) "foobillard when installed adds entry to "Lost and Found" menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61326 in firefox (main) "Spell-check for NZ should use En_GB instead of En_US" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61327 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61270 in apt (main) "Whitespace mistakes in en_GB translation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61329 in ppp (main) "pppd does not correctly work with pptpconfig" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61330 in Ubuntu "guidance sets brightness to 60-70%" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61331 in xorg (main) "extremely bold ttf fonts in kubuntu (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61332 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Needs a sync for mythtv 0.20" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61335 in opie (main) "opieinfo isn't setuid, whilst opiepasswd is" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61336 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Wrong version of mythplugins package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61334 in deskbar-applet (main) "Require python-beagle to get beagle live search working, but the package only recommend" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61334
<crimsun> bug 56878
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56878 in linux-source-2.6.15 "No more sound (VIA 8233) in Dapper after upgrade from Breezy" [Low,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56878
<micahcowan> crimsun, hm... the latest kernels were supposed to /fix/ sound problems for VIA, weren't they? (I haven't tested yet: I've got VIA).
<crimsun> I'm being inundated in a few channels about Via issues
<crimsun> yes, it is
<micahcowan> inundated.... so I take it the fixes are less than complete?
<crimsun> no, meaning six people are asking about sound issues affected by the previous kernel.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61337 in Ubuntu "intermittent boot problems edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61337
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61338 in initramfs-tools (main) "Lilo error with boot on RAID1 and root on LVM on RAID1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61339 in kdeadmin (main) "kpackage constantly requires root permissions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61340 in alacarte (main) "Alacarte emptied my Applications menu list." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61341 in silicon-theme (main) "[Edgy]  Missing progress bar indicator" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61342 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Backport Intel 965 Express chipset support from 2.6.18" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61343 in mc (universe) "please sync mc 1:4.6.1-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61343
<motin_> I am gladly joining the bug hunt from this day forward
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61344 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Freeze on boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61345 in synergy (universe) "crash on MacOS client connecting to synergy server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61346 in altermime (universe) "please sync altermime 0.3.7-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61347 in airport-utils (universe) "Missing Jar files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61348 in ltspfs (main) "no removable media in edubuntu thin client." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61349 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "postinst error: update-rc.d uses nonexistent `multiuser' setting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61350 in ubiquity (main) "[edgy knot 3]  Manual Partitioning does not allow editing of second drive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61351 in Ubuntu "nautilus > descompaq file tar.bz2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61352 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2 (universe) "sylpheed-claws-gtk2-plugins: Installation impossible due to errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61352
<carthik> That be my baby
<carthik> any suggestions on how to improve that report welcome
<Hobbsee> carthik: a patch?  *ducks*
<carthik> Hobbsee, wish I was there...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61353 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61353
<carthik> where I can patch things, I mean
<Hobbsee> Setting up clamav-base (0.88.2-1ubuntu1.1) ...
<carthik> cobbugler - one who patches software
<Hobbsee> Adding system user `clamav'...
<Hobbsee> Adding new group `clamav' (114).
<Hobbsee> Adding new user `clamav' (114) with group `clamav'.
<Hobbsee> Not creating home directory `/var/lib/clamav'.
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing clamav-base (--configure):
<Hobbsee>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hobbsee> is the actual bit you want at the top
<Hobbsee> it's a clamav-base bug
<Hobbsee> everything else has failed due to that
<Hobbsee> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Hobbsee> it's in universe, even better
<Hobbsee> and it wants a merge.
<Hobbsee> carthik: give me a sec, hopefully i can fix that
<carthik> Hobbsee, actually I tried reinstalling clamav-base and it did without breaking a sweat... which left me puzzled, sort of.
<Hobbsee> carthik: i'd try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<carthik> Hobbsee, no, I meant to say that $sudo apt-get install --reinstall clamav-base was a success - no errors or anything. Also, sudo dpkg --configure -a gives no output now when I try it.
<crimsun> carthik: I greatly appreciate your triage work, but in the future please don't assign ubuntu-audio to audio bugs. It's fine if you subscribe the team if it's not already present. Thanks. :)
<Hobbsee> carthik: right, okay
<crimsun> (We use the assign field as "actively working toward fix released")
<carthik> crimsun, noted. Sorry for the trouble. I'll subscribe the team in the future.
<Hobbsee> debian 382092
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 382092 in clamav-freshclam "clamav-freshclam: doesn't start in daemon mode" [Important,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/382092
<Hobbsee> bug 39263
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39263 in clamav "[PATCH]  Correct owners of clamav directories in initscript." [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39263
<Hobbsee> zul: around?
<zul> kind of...just about to go to bed
<Hobbsee> zul: i'm looking at the merge of clamav - it's got a few security vulnerabilities
<zul> okie dokie
<Hobbsee> zul: the only think that MOM has picked up is in the init script - both made changes
<Hobbsee> zul: i'm kinda stuck figuring out what should be done with ti
<zul> i would patch up the security stuff first and drop my stuff in favour of debian
<Hobbsee> <<<<<<< clamav-0.88.4-1ubuntu1 (ubuntu)
<Hobbsee>   [ -x $CLAMSOCKETDIR ]  && chown $CLAMUSER $CLAMSOCKETDIR -R
<Hobbsee>   [ -x $SUPERVISORPIDDIR ]  && chown $CLAMUSER $SUPERVISORPIDDIR -R
<Hobbsee> =======
<Hobbsee>   OPTIND=1
<Hobbsee> >>>>>>> clamav-0.88.4-2 (debian)
<Hobbsee> is the only bit that it finds, it seems
<Hobbsee> sorry for the evil pasting
<zul> hmmm..
<zul> i would have to look at it closer
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> want to look at it and deal with it when you get up?
<zul> but ping me again when im up
<zul> yeah
<zul> night night..
<Hobbsee> carthik: looks like there's a new claws anyway
<carthik> Hobbsee, would that help with the plugins/clamav ?
<carthik> I don't need clamav - really...
<Hobbsee> no idea
<carthik> It just happened upon me when I installed the plugins meta package
<carthik> Thanks for looking into this Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> ah yeah, that was the other thing i was trying to do
<Hobbsee> you installed which package?
<carthik> Hobbsee, sylpheed-claws-gtk2-plugins
* Hobbsee notes she has to do this the long and slow way
<crimsun> I don't think there was a separate sync request filed for that
<Hobbsee> root@LongPointyStickOfDoom:/#
<Hobbsee> hehe, scary
<Hobbsee> oh that's just plain broken
<Hobbsee> we probably need to do something with teh plugins
<carthik> The things people I haven't met do for me :)
* crimsun quickly unsubs u-a from 60214
<crimsun> err, unassigns
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61354 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Failing flashplugin update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61354
<tarheelcoxn> brightness icon shows up when I move cursor after screen has gone to sleep
<tarheelcoxn> what's responsible for the brightness doodad that pops in the center of the screen when brightness is adjusted?
<tarheelcoxn> gnome-power-manager?
<carthik> tarheelcoxn, maybe that is something specific to yur hardware? On this machine, there is no such doodad for me, though I get one for volume
<tarheelcoxn> when you adjust brightness you don't get a logo with a bar to show the percentage brightness?
<tarheelcoxn> perhaps I should ask in #ubuntu+1
<carthik> I personally dont on any of my computers
<tarheelcoxn> hmmm. maybe it's a laptop thing
<ajmitch> probably specific to your type of laptop
<tarheelcoxn> that I rather doubt
<tarheelcoxn> it's a gnome-y logo
<tarheelcoxn> not something that looks hardware-ish
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61355 in horde3 (universe) "please sync horde3 3.1.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61355
<tarheelcoxn> I'm not talking about one of those screen pops that's flat green, or the screen adjustment menu that many monitors provide
<tarheelcoxn> lemme see if I can grab a screenshot with the gimp
<tarheelcoxn> https://tarheelcoxn.homelinux.net/brightness-adjust.png
<tarheelcoxn> that
<tarheelcoxn> that icon pops up when I move the touchpad to wake up the laptop
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61356 in fish (universe) "please sync fish 1.21.10-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61357 in ubiquity (main) "When I clicked on  Kubuntu   installer and saw the first screen (choise of lang), the installer has sent me a crash message before doing anything" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61358 in buildbot (universe) "please sync buildbot 0.7.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61359 in evolution (main) "Evolution calendar printing misses appointments" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61360 in file (main) "Email message identified as "Bio-Rad .PIC"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61361 in Ubuntu "Machine won't boot because fstype misidentifies ext3 filesystem as minix" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61362 in hal (main) "Dependency problem with hwdb-client" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61363 in totem (main) "I was watching an mpeg-1 someone made for me from #gimp using xvidcap software, at the end it crashed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61364 in egroupware (universe) "please sync egroupware 1.2-104.dfsg-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61365 in azureus (universe) "Right lower corner message popup does ot disapear" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61367 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[disks-admin]  Shows SD and MMC cards as hard drives" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61366 in firefox (main) "[Edgy]  Firefox crashes on sites with Flash if old profile directory is used" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61368 in spamassassin (universe) "Please review merge of spamassassin 3.1.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61369 in at-spi (main) "at-spi crashed at gnome login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61369
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61371 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Package 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61372 in tomcat5 (universe) "please sync tomcat5 5.0.30-11 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61372
<carthik> morning dholbach - and it is time for me to leave :)
<BugMaN> hi
<BugMaN> there is an error in the new package flashplugin-nonfree? I receive error code 1
<Burgundavia> BugMaN: apparently so
<BugMaN> found bug #61371
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61371 in flashplugin-nonfree "Package 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 does not work" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61371
<BugMaN> i can assign this bug to motu team?
<Fujitsu> Which?
<BugMaN> bug #61371
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61371 in flashplugin-nonfree "Package 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 does not work" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61371
<dholbach> heya seb128
<seb128> hey dholbach
<seb128> bug day today?
<dholbach> there was no announce
<dholbach> so I doubt it
<dholbach> but I agree - it's time to start with weekly bug days again
<dholbach> maybe we should have weekly bug days anyway
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> I've a bugs week anyway
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach
<seb128> I'm quite happy of the catchup I did since monday
<seb128> down from 370 to 260
<dholbach> I went through ~200 of my mails yesterday evening
<dholbach> and I was amazed
<dholbach> you looked at a lot of old bugs
<seb128> and 260 is now, I've not cleaned up everything from the night
<dholbach> good work
<seb128> thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61377 in pioneers (universe) "please sync pioneers 0.10.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61378 in flash-player (multiverse) "dpkg failure when upgrading to 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61379 in pilot-link (main) "Please sync pilot-link (0.12.1-4) from incoming" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61379
<BugMaN> i mark 61378 duplicated of 61371, i also close this bug
<BugMaN> ?
<BugMaN> or mark rejected?
<seb128> mark it as duplicated
<seb128> I'm not sure the settings make a difference for a dup
<seb128> I mark them as rejected with a standard dup comment
<BugMaN> ok
<BugMaN> i insert a comment and mark as rejected
<seb128> cool
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61380 in Ubuntu "Netgear WG311T unrecognised after upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61380
<printk> Hello all
<dholbach> hey printk
<dholbach> welcome to the bugsquad!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61381 in daemon (universe) "gnome-settings-daemon crashes at login" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61381
<printk> heya, thanks
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach
<dholbach> heya Hobbsee
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61382 in initramfs-tools (main) "CRC error, not able to boot from md0 (raid)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61382
<effraie> from last update, i can no more use my personal keymap. does somebody know why?
<BugMaN> effraie:  bug #61384
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61384 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  a third part fr-keymap does not work anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61384
<effraie> thanx
<BugMaN> effraie:  ops :-) you open this bug! :-)
<effraie> yes ;)
<effraie> thank you aniway
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61384 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  a third part fr-keymap does not work anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61385 in fragroute (universe) "please sync fragroute 1.2-7.1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61386 in gnumed-client (universe) "please sync gnumed-client 0.7.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61387 in Ubuntu "[edgy knot 3]  A Language problem  with desktop cd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61388 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "random freeze (probably bcm43xx)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61389 in libsdl1.2 (main) "versions of libsdl prior to 1.2.11 dont work with Composite extensions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61390 in Ubuntu "Desktop CD starts with wrong resolution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61393 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar-Applet doesn't allow me to use google for websearch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61394 in evolution (main) "'folder-display|Inbox' name for Inbox with new mail" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61395 in xulrunner (universe) "please sync xulrunner 1.8.0.5-4.2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61396 in kiwi (universe) "kiwi in edgy fails to build" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61396
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61397 in ubiquity (main) "crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61398 in dia-newcanvas (universe) "[Edgy MoM]   sync dia-newcanvas from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61399 in xorg (main) "XkbGetKeyboard returns null" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61400 in mldonkey (universe) "please sync mldonkey 2.8.1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61401 in doc++ (universe) "[Edgy MoM]   sync doc++ from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61402 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "broken backport of flashplugin-nonfree from edgy to dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61403 in rhythmbox (main) "Novell Open Audio podcast doesn't work since it uses redirects." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61406 in python-parted (universe) "parted module crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61407 in acpi-support (main) "Dell Inspiron 510m - tasks not stopping on Hibernate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61408 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes while refreshing the podcast" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61410 in xorg-server (main) "X does not start on Pegasos in Edgy because of broken PCI domain support" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61413 in Ubuntu "Logitech DiNovo MediaPad should not toggle Numlock" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61413
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61414 in openssh (main) "Option -g notworking properly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61415 in openoffice.org (main) "Clicking on Tools -> Package Manager -> Add     crashes openoffice." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61416 in Ubuntu "gparted doesn't run in desktop CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61420 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "AIGLX is not turned on by default for 855GM cards" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61421 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Error in the 7.0.68 ubuntu1~dapper1_i386 deb file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61422 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Whiteout when playing UFO:Alien Invasion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61423 in nevow (main) "Impossible to import nevow on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61424 in xfce (universe) "After painting several fast strokes in gimp, whole desktop freezes, not reacting to any clicks for several seconds." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61425 in aria (universe) "Inhibit Gnome Power Manager from suspending while Aria is downloading" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61425
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61426 in gphoto2 (universe) "latest version of libgphoto2 in 6.06LTS does not support recent camera models" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61427 in upgrade-system (universe) "Please sync upgrade-system (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61430 in gdm (main) "GDM does not start correctly when using libnss-ldap / libpam-ldap on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61431 in Ubuntu "error during Edgy Eft Knot3 install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61432 in kaffeine (main) "[EDGY]  no dvb-t audio handled by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61433 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree update fails with update-rc.d error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61434 in python-central (main) "Error Upgrading Blender" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61435 in Ubuntu "Belkin F5D7010xx: no signal at startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61436 in firefox (main) "Firefox Bon Echo crashes when opening a pdf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61436
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61437 in openoffice.org (main) "[Edgy]  Open/Save buttons do not work in OpenOffice.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61439 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "gst-plugins-bad should build-depends on python-twisted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61439
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61440 in praat (universe) "[Sync Request]  praat 4.4.30-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61438 in xfdesktop (universe) "desktop icons don't respect the "Single click to activate items" setting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61442 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "The EXTRA_PLUGINS variable is broken in the gst-plugins-bad debian packaging" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61442
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61443 in gst-plugins-bad0.10 (universe) "The EXTRA_PLUGINS variable is broken in the gst-plugins-bad debian packaging" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61441 in Ubuntu "tsclient and screensaver locks screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61445 in Ubuntu "Unreadable Desktop Guides in Russian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61444 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "I am having problems to install this new package of flashplugin-nonfree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61444
<Hobbsee> bug 60282
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60282 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Out-of-date ralink-legacy drivers" [Untriaged,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60282
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: what about it? :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i wanted to know what it was, and if it broke my X
<Nafallo> hmm, I find that unlikely :-)
<Hobbsee> yes, it seems not
<Hobbsee> seems to be other fixes
<Nafallo> baah, no new dailies. I wan't to see if my wireless is fixed yet ;-).
<Hobbsee> heh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61404 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Flashplugin-nonfree in backports fails to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61404
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61448 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[Edgy]  Kernel 2.6.18 Released" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61449 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Kernel panic when changing cpufreq governor" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61446 in gaim (main) "[2.0 beta3]  Crash when receiving transferred file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61451 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "totem-xine very slow since fglrx 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-5" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61452 in banshee (universe) "Tags on imported songs get messed up" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61450 in Ubuntu "edgy eft (Knot 3) alternate install cd - "failed to determine the codename for the release"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61453 in Ubuntu "sync request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61454 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes after copying files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61454
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh yay. blender installer broken :(
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps whoever didnt test their upload
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61455 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "asm-i386/io.h includes non-existing header file" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61456 in Ubuntu "Can no longer read DVDs on Dapper!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61457 in Ubuntu "update bug...." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61458 in Ubuntu "Unable to upgrade python (Edgy upgrade using Aptitude)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61459 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer wont open" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61460 in lat (universe) "please sync lat 1.0.7-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61461 in samba (main) "Wrong deps for package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61461
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61462 in jokosher (universe) "Error installing jokosher" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61463 in dash (main) "Script that are using bash could be broken with the new symlink" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61463
<seb128> "
<seb128> It would appear that I had, in fact, inadvertantly updated gnome-
<seb128> terminal and libvte using the compiz repo. I 'downgraded' to the one in
<seb128> the official repo and all seems well. Thanks for the suggestion."
<seb128> 
<seb128> bah, people using non official packages and not saying they do :/
<bddebian> Kill them.. Kill them all... ;-P
<seb128> I don't blame people using those packages
<seb128> I blame people providing the bugged packages instead of working with Ubuntu
<micahcowan> <paranoid>I knew it! I knew someone was bugging those packages!</paranoid>
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61464 in quodlibet (universe) "Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61465 in kdenetwork (main) "kppp and Modem Hungup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61465
<micahcowan> !seen mvo
<ubotu> mvo is on IRC right now!
<zul> thats cool
<zul> !seen zul
<ubotu> zul is on IRC right now!
<zul> whee..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61466 in ctypes (universe) "python-ctypes don't install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61466
<Nafallo> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61468 in upstart (main) "Progress bar stops and two horizontal lines appear" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61469 in upstart (main) "No info on system activity" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61467 in gedit (main) "gedit cut/copy avliability bug" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61471 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "Hardware acceleration broken for Intel 855GM graphics" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61472 in python-apt (main) "I don't know what this means, Sorry?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61470 in scons (main) "Can't install or uninstall" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61470
<micahcowan> 61472 is a dupe of bug 58915
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58915 in python-central "Python upgrade errors" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58915
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61473 in mplayer-skins (multiverse) "mplayer-skins (and other mplayer packages) lack the default skin" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61474 in Ubuntu "mkswap reports wrong uuid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61475 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Disk & Filesystems sees swap with uuid disabled" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61476 in power-manager (universe) "A radio choice with none of the options chosen?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61477 in Ubuntu "A save file prompt with no directory?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61478 in kdepim (main) "A sync. with my PDA kill the keyboard and oblige to shut down the power to reboot..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61479 in gnome-panel (main) "no dialog to make panel fullwidth on Twinview or Xinerama" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61480 in Ubuntu "Hibernation and suspend is not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61481 in evolution (main) "non empty folders have "folder-display|" prepended (Edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61481
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61482 in Ubuntu "KDE's "System Settings: Display" is useless" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61483 in Ubuntu "Battery info has wrong behavior" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61485 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot 3 i386 alternative install CD: did server install, got generic kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61486 in gnome-volume-manager (main) ""Device is busy" when trying to eject pendrive in nautilus" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61487 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot 3 i386 alternative install CD: requested Dvorak during server install, got QWERTY" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61488 in netapplet (universe) "crash of netapplet at start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61489 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Ubuntu Dapper 2.6.15-27-386" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61490 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Error updating to flashplugin-nonfree 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61491 in ltsp (main) "Re-login sometimes fails on LTSP terminals" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61492 in amarok (main) "Dell DJ support" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61493 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Wrong notification area displayed on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61494 in mplayer (multiverse) "Wrong desktop file entry for subversion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61494
<trappist> I just found out that ubuntu members get an @ubuntu.com email address - how do I turn that on / set it up?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61495 in upstart (main) "apt-get dist-upgrade want to remove upstart" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61495
<trappist> or, where should I ask?
<carthik> trappist, it is setup "automagically"
<zul> should already been turned on...send an email to <your launchpad id>@ubuntu.com
<carthik> trappist, the mail is forwarded to the first email address (primary email) you have on launchpad, and the address is <your-launchpad-it>@ubuntu.com
<trappist> but then how would I check it?  what would my password be?
<trappist> oh
<carthik> It took mine about 10 days to be set up.
<trappist> so there's no like pop or imap interface for it
* trappist tries it
<zul> forwards it to your email in launchpad
<carthik> trappist, nah
* carthik goes editing the new-member-howto...
<trappist> awesome, it works
<trappist> carthik: I was just reading http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember and filing bugs against it
<trappist> now what about the business cards? :)
<zul> you have to make them yourself
<zul> afaik
<micahcowan> What /level/s of involvement tend to make one a candidate for membership?
<trappist> zul: where's the artwork referred to on the website?
<carthik> micahcowan, sustained, considerable contribution :)
<zul> trappist: no idea
<trappist> ic
<micahcowan> carthik, that's rather vague, though. Examples? :)
<carthik> micahcowan, go through wiki pages of existing members, perhaps?
<micahcowan> carthik, hm, yes: but that will tell me what they've achieved up til now, not what they had achieved up to just before becoming a member? :)
<micahcowan> Perhaps I should look at trappist's wiki page ^_^
<carthik> micahcowan, few folks update wiki pages with their achievements after getting membership - there is no need to.
<carthik> micahcowan, on my wiki page, see the diffs, cause I deleted the "achievements" soon after becoming a member.
<micahcowan> carthik, okay, thanks then. I'll check 'em out. :-)
<carthik> micahcowan, when you think you are ready, you can create the page, and ask a few members if your achievements are considerable enough, I guess. ;)
<carthik> trappist, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto should help more now. the BusinessCards page has the artwork for the cards
<carthik> here's a link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<micahcowan> carthik, I'm already trying to keep it relatively up-to-date (so I don't have to try and remember everything later on). You can see what it /currently/ looks like at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MicahCowan (I'm not expecting it to be remotely sufficient for membership yet ;) )
<trappist> carthik: you rock
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61496 in quodlibet (universe) "should use stock volume icons" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61497 in Ubuntu "WISH: HCL list easily generated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61498 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Upgrade to 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61500 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "macbook IR support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61502 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Macbook backlight support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61503 in nautilus (main) "Dapper: Nautilus crashes when deleting a folder from the side-pane" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61504 in ncbi-tools6 (universe) "the program "sequin" does not work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61504
<carthik> trappist, you're too kind.
<carthik> micahcowan, there's no cost to apply, and at most, they might ask you to do more work and come back later. You should list some details about the triaging work you've done, if any. Good luck.
<micahcowan> carthik, what sort of details are appropriate for that? Simply listing the bugs I've triaged?
<zul> it was for me long time ago
<carthik> micahcowan, how many you have worked on, how many closed, what teams you work with etc etc...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61505 in network-manager (main) "Edgy won't connect to Linksys WRE54G range expander" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61505
<carthik> zul, what was? (just curious)
<zul> carthik: when i first applied for membership i worked on a whole bunch of kernel bugs and submitted 1 or 2 patches
<seb128> crimsun: what alsa package is to bug for issues like bug #61278?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61278 in control-center "Unable to change default sound device." [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61278
<trappist> ah, asoundconf list
<trappist> that was my patch :) pitti rejected it at first, and it warms my heart to see it in use
<crimsun> seb128: it's not an alsa bug, since manually invoking asoundconf set-default-card foo will set it properly. The patch to control-center needs to be checked.
<crimsun> it's related to bug 44101
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44101 in control-center "[Dapper]  gnome-sound-properties always defaults to first card" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44101
<seb128> crimsun: hum?
<seb128> "!defaults.pcm.card Headset
<seb128> defaults.ctl.card Headset"
<seb128> he has that before running "asoundconf set-default-card Headset"
<crimsun> seb128: the patch to the applet isn't picking up the correct card, so it's the patch that's at fault
<seb128> crimsun: doesn't look different after running set-default-card to me
<crimsun> I'll look at the logic later
<seb128> ok
<seb128> I'm not sure I understand your "manually invoking asoundconf set-default-card foo will set it properly"
<seb128> they look the same before and after
<crimsun> seb128: the submitter failed to report whether invoking asoundconf set-default-card Headset manually actually works
<seb128> crimsun: ok, I'll ask
<seb128> thank you
<crimsun> seb128: np
<finalbeta> And still every update removes Xchat...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61506 in cenon.app (universe) "Cenon fails to start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61507 in libusb (main) "Storage device (mp3 player) gets disconnected after some minutes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61511 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "current mysql-query-browser version is 1.2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61509 in update-manager (main) "Problem to upbrade Edgy between at 21h (Bruxelles) 20/09/2006" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61510 in firefox (main) "Enter in location bar doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61512 in network-manager (main) "Doesn't show some networks" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61512
<micahcowan> carthik, what is the benefit of rejecting a bug after marking it a dupe? Doesn't marking it a dupe, in itself, hide it from search results, etc?
<micahcowan> I saw you just duped and rejected 61510, and I just duped (but didn't reject) 61509.
<dholbach> micahcowan: it's a decision the desktop team made
<dholbach> micahcowan: and I think 'rejected' is a valid status for such a bug
<dholbach> in bugzilla they are marked as "RESOLVED DUPLICATE"
<micahcowan> dholbach, I agree that it's a valid status for such a bug. What I actually want to know is, how important is it for me, when marking a bug as a dupe, to also reject it?
<dholbach> nobody forces you to do it
<carthik> micahcowan, actually I wanted to add a comment telling the OP to follow up on the other bug. Since I was gonna leave a comment anyway - I also changed the status. This is okay for some teams/developers, but some like duplicates to not be rejected. I don't know if it is still the same, but once upon a time, firefox crash bugs used to be rejected and then the reporter was asked to submit debug logs etc if she had them (that is strange, IM
<carthik> HO) but this told me they are not averse to closing a bug as rejected.
<carthik> micahcowan, I did it now since I am mildly distracted, and in verbose mode :)
<dholbach> you will also find that many users don't read the "this bug is a dup of ...." message :)
<carthik> I don't generally reject dupes
<dholbach> "rejected" makes it more obvious ;)
<micahcowan> carthik, okay. I thought it might be something like that. Perhaps it would be a good practice for me to get into. Thanks, guys.
<dholbach> micahcowan: Rock On! :)
<carthik> micahcowan, anytime :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61514 in ubiquity (main) "Time remaining display should be less granular" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61515 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Loose HotKey functions.." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61516 in ubiquity (main) "Progress window resizes unexpectedly during package removal" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61517 in ubiquity (main) "Last dialog should default to rebooting" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61518 in libapt-front (main) "Upgrade fails: apt-index-watcher" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61520 in firefox (main) "Uses Bon Echo branding, should use Firefox branding" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61520
<micahcowan> The wiki is absolutely crawling :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61521 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61521
<carthik> For bugs like Bug #43367 how do I find out if the fix committed upstream has made it into the package in edgy? The ubuntu changelog does not have what seb128 quoted in the last comment - is there some other changelog I can see that would help?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43367 in gstreamer "Totem SIGABRTs when trying to play 3gp" [Unknown,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43367
<seb128> carthik: we didn't have any gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg update recently, did we?
<seb128> carthik: looking at the upstream changelog is right
<Burgwork> seb128, we got an ffmpeg update, but not a gstreamer one
<seb128> Burgwork: gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg != ffmpeg
<seb128> it uses its own copy
* dholbach hugs seb128
<Burgwork> ah, that crack
<carthik> seb128, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/g/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg_0.10.1-2ubuntu1/changelog says there was a fix for " + Disable the broken demuxers for now as they only cause problems" on a date that is more than a month form when you said the fix was committed upstream...
<seb128> carthik: we would require a new upstream version to get new code, that bug is not fixed probably
<carthik> thank you, seb128
<seb128> np
<seb128> thank you for the bug triage work ;)
<carthik> thank you for sweating it out over these bugs - I'll get there someday :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61522 in usplash (main) "splash-down is no longer smooth" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61522
<trappist> if bzr is uninstallable do to a bug in pycentral, called by bzr.postinst, which package should the bug be filed against?
<crimsun> Installed: 0.5.5ubuntu2
<crimsun> (that's python-central)
<trappist> crimsun: so, python-central should get the bug report?
<crimsun> what's the error spew?
<crimsun> and is the latest version of python-central installed?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61523 in Ubuntu "It's too easy to select a menu item by accident" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61524 in ion3 (universe) "ion3 outdated in dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61524
<trappist>   old = pyversions.old_versions()
<trappist> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'old_versions'
<trappist> 0.5.5ubuntu1
<trappist> lemme update that...
<trappist> cool, that fixed it.
<micahcowan> python-central has /just/ released another fix, like an hour ago or something.
* trappist cancels a verbose bug report
<micahcowan> was it the old_versions method?
<trappist> micahcowan: yes
<micahcowan> trappist, that's just been fixed, AIUI.
<trappist> it must have, because my python-central can't be more than a few hours old
<trappist> micahcowan: yeah that's what it looks like
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61528 in kdebluetooth (main) "kdebluetooth ignores translations from Rosetta" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61528
<micahcowan> trappist, it's bug 58915
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58915 in python-central "Python upgrade errors" [High,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58915
<micahcowan> (or the tail end thereof)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61529 in usplash (main) "Flickers back to getty between usplash and gdm" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61529
<carthik> Do I reject a backport request after I point out how to request a backport to the user, or do I leave the bug report open?
<dholbach> what do you mean?
<carthik> dholbach, Bug #61524 -> I think I have to ask the person to request a backport for ion3 in dapper. After I let him/her know how to do that, should I close the bug as "rejected"?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61524 in ion3 "ion3 outdated in dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61524
<carthik> Or do I just subscribe the backporters as the wiki page suggests and leave it as is? (sorry if this is a basic question)
<dholbach> for that specific case the problem is: we can only backport the current version
<dholbach> not a random version that might have been in edgy at some stage
<micahcowan> carthik, I would reject it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses has a boilerplate response for backports, which includes the phrase "I'm closing this bug because..." ^_^
<dholbach> so the task would be to find a patch to fix his problem and to upload it via dapper-updates
<carthik> oh so it is a regular bug. Thanks dholbach
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61530 in Ubuntu "Shutdown sound is truncated" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61530
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> Ubugtu: that's a dup
<seb128> dholbach: :)
<micahcowan> dholbach, wow. What does saying that do?
<micahcowan> nothing?
<crimsun> it would be awesome if we could say Ubugtu: bug 34 dupe 33
<crimsun> and have 34 marked as a dupe of 33
<micahcowan> That might be worth implementing.
<seb128> I'm not for it
<crimsun> nor am I, too much room for abuse
<seb128> and better to add a comment
<trappist> lp doesn't let you comment on dupage
<seb128> I'm not sure than users understand the dup mail other way
<trappist> have to comment separately
<seb128> no, but usually I do mark it as rejected with a comment
<seb128> and then dup it
<trappist> (which should probably be filed as an lp bug)
<micahcowan> seb128, yes, but the comment could be boilerplate, typically. But we'd need to link folks' registered IRC handles with their launchpad accts, for accountability's sake.
<seb128> I think lp should just add the standard dup comment when dupping
<trappist> seb128: that sounds like a good idea
<micahcowan> seb128, not a bad idea. It should be overrideable, though.
<gnomefreak> or atleast a reason section on the dups marking page
<seb128> yeah, like a checkbox to use it, or a text entry prefiled
<seb128> bugzilla.gnome have standard actions like that
<trappist> or click here to override the default comment with a custom one
* pepsiman suggests greasemonkey
<trappist> seb128: sounds an awful lot nicer than bugs.kde.org
<seb128> clicking on dup add the standard dup reply to the comment entry and select the corresponding settings, you just have to enter the num of the dup
<micahcowan> I like the prefilled text entry better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61533 in casper (main) "No longer prompts when CD is ejected" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61532 in mplayer (multiverse) "delete me" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61532
<Nafallo> delete me... duplicate report...
<Nafallo> wtf :-P
<printk> heya
<carthik> hi printk
<carthik> How do I find out which package provides the tool mkswap?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61535 in casper (main) "usplash progress reporting is not very accurate for casper" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61536 in apport (main) "Holds application from exiting, which can be very inconvenient" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61537 in update-notifier (main) "Restart Dialog Typo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61538 in apport (main) "CPU usage still high!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61539 in Ubuntu "Virtual Consoles still load at startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61539
<carthik> apt-file - got it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61540 in kdebase (main) "man:xorg.conf doesn't display in konqueror" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61541 in evolution (main) "evolution calendar above the switcher, resizes when reloading" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61541
<printk> carthik - apt-file, sorry I was afk :)
<carthik> printk, thanks - I figured that out with a little help :)
<printk> :P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61542 in amarok (main) "Problems with control codes?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61543 in evolution (main) "(edgy) evolution memos side bar in calendar view alway empty" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61544 in banshee (universe) "random freezes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61544
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-21
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61545 in libapt-front (main) "apt-index-watcher uses 100% cpu after install if no network is available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61546 in kde-guidance (main) "[Edgy]  incorect information/to persistant" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61550 in f-spot (main) "UVF exception request for f-spot 0.2.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61550
<printk> Ok i'm still new to bugsquad (member since yesterday pretty much :)  Now this one guy was claiming that when he edits /etc/inittab in edgy, it's not taking affect his changes .  I.e. he wants less virtual consoles.  It looks like in edgy there is no more /etc/inittab and that he needs to edit /etc/default/console-setup to do what he wants.  I left a comment on launchpad.net under that bug.. now if the person claims this works, how would I go abou
<theCore> printk, which snapshot of Edgy he runs?
<theCore> printk, if he got Knot 3, he's probably running upstart
<printk> well he did a dist-upgrade from Dapper it looks like
<theCore> printk, which spawn ttys differently
<printk> so he is using upstart, he just has the old /etc/inittab from dapper
<printk> er knot2 i mean
<theCore> printk, what is the bug #
<gnomefreak> knot 2 had upstart
<printk>  Bug #61539
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61539 in Ubuntu "Virtual Consoles still load at startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61539
<printk> er well whatever didn't have upstart i meant :)
<printk> is why he'd still have /etc/inittab
<gnomefreak> is he seeing the usplash?
<printk> he didn't specify
<gnomefreak> i get tty after usplash dont start than X loads
<gnomefreak> that may work for him
<theCore> hmm, I'm running Knot 2, and I still have /etc/inittab
<gnomefreak> if it doesnt find out what the tty is printing
<gnomefreak> the your going to have it
<theCore> I guess he's running upstart
<gnomefreak> init isnt changiong until edgy+1 adn edgy+2
<printk> init did change
<gnomefreak> init changed but wasnt dropped
<printk> i no longer use or need /etc/inittab
<printk> file isn't even on my system
<gnomefreak> its on mine :)
<printk> I did a fresh knot3 install
<printk> instead of a dist-upgrade
<printk> The way to add or removes ttys now is with /etc/default/console-setup
<gnomefreak> i did fresh install knot 2 (with upstart) and i still have it
<gnomefreak> i have that also
<printk> no wait, Knot2 didn't include upstart
<printk> or if it did it wasn't used yet
<printk> I'm reading the specs on knot2
<printk> so that'd explain why you do have /etc/inittab :)
<gnomefreak> it very much included it but was not included on the first iso of knot 2
<gnomefreak> it came a few days after the knot 2 release
<printk> there's more than one knot 2 iso?
<printk> yah it did
<printk> it's in the repos
<gnomefreak> printk: daily builds
<printk> but that explains why you have /etc/inittab is all i'm saying :)
<gnomefreak> yep
<printk> and why this user, when he edits /etc/inittab it does nothing
<printk> so .... how do I close this bug once I confirm that this is the case with this user?
<printk> or can I even do that?
<theCore> printk, wait until he reply
<printk> of course
<gnomefreak> printk: change unconfirmed to rejected and give reason or fix released and give reason
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61551 in Ubuntu "update broke grub (2.6.15-27)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61551
<theCore> printk, if the problem is fixed, marks it as rejected
<printk> how does one do that? lol
<printk> this will be the first bug i worked on
<gnomefreak> printk: click ont he name of the app that was filed against
<printk> ohhhh ok
<gnomefreak> change unconfirmed to rejected and in the box give a reason
<printk> should i change teh status while i'm awaiting from anwser from the user who posted the bug?  to needs info or anything ?  and should I assign it to me?
<printk> `blah I cannot type :)
<printk> or In progress?
<gnomefreak> yes needs info
<printk> since it technically an upstart issue, should i change the package source to upstart as well?   Sorry for all the q's just wanna make sure i do it right
<gnomefreak> printk: not yet you might not have to if it is fixed with the
<gnomefreak> that
<printk> h'ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61552 in Ubuntu "Please include xorg edit on Ubuntu Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61552
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61553 in Ubuntu "User=root in Dapper installer" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61553
<gnomefreak> is it safe to close a bug marked needs info for over a month if it is set to medium?
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Well if the information is very little and the reporter has not provided more within a month, it's reasonable to close it and kindly request for it to be reopened if it's still an issue
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: That is, of course, if you cannot reproduce the problem
<gnomefreak> i dont think the reporter can get the info by now
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: ubiquity ?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> dist-upgrader
<neutrinomass> oh... :-/ dunno then
<bddebian> Boo
<printk> re
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61554 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61554
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61555 in totem (main) "Can't seek in mozilla plugin" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61557 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61556 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "wireless wm168b in notebook pcchips a530" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61558 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1post installation failure" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61558
<jrib> I bet thats a dupe
<Burgwork> yuep
<TU> ok i have a bug with a simple fix thats kinda big.  I was wondering if the bug is in Edgey Eft how long a fix would take?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61559 in base-installer (main) "No support for DVORAK keyboard layout in the installer." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61560 in Ubuntu "Vt's flicker constantly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61562 in Ubuntu "Flashplugin-nonfree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61562
<jrib> but.. I just saw that...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61561 in control-center (main) "touchpad sensitivity cannot be adjusted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61561
<TU> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs
<TU> i don't get it.  edgy dosn't have bugs?
<zul> nope its perfect
<neutrinomass> heh :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61563 in Ubuntu "Keyboard Detection appears when kickstarting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61565 in f-spot (main) "f-spot crashes with errors about mono" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61565
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, ^
<ajmitch> yeah, I saw that
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61566 in Ubuntu "dhclient connect wireless in kernel 2.6.15, but not in 2.6.17" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61567 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[edgy]  sound stopped working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61568 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Problems in flashplugin-nonfree after upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61569 in 915resolution (universe) "915resolution is not activated after hibernate, resulting in malformatted display (patch provided)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61569
<did447> Hi
<did447> Is it possible to delete an attached file in a bug report?
<terlmann> an this knot 3 is sooo buggy...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61570 in gnome-applets (main) "All sticky notes are erased when out of disk space" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61570
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61571 in Ubuntu "Edgy Live cd doesn't start up, then an error message appears" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61572 in ubiquity (main) "summary doesn't work properly for manual partitioning" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61573 in kickseed (main) "keymap handling needs to be updated for console-setup" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61574 in firefox (main) "Broken link in firefox default home page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61577 in f-spot (main) "f-spot/mono crashes when creating a new gallery album" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61577
* ajmitch spots an f-spot dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61576 in kickseed (main) "Disk selector appears with kickstart " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61575 in kubuntu-meta (main) "OpenCD doesn't work in Windows Vista" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61578 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Wrong boot disk parameter since 2.6.17-7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61579 in xfburn (main) "xfburn crash when creating adding files to new composition" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61580 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "Winbook XLi - PS2 Mouse/Touchpad very, very choppy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61580
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61581 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "Dapper Drake saw wireless connection, Edgy does not" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61581
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61582 in rhythmbox (main) "Crash on tag editing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61583 in Ubuntu "trash icon hover over shows double the items" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61584 in listen (universe) "Listen does not play oggs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61585 in rtfm (universe) "Package installs to the wrong directory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61586 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "suspend-to-ram high power upon resume + ehci_hcd" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61587 in epiphany-browser (main) "In edgy knot 3, Epiphany uses /dev/dsp, despite global sound settings or FIREFOX_DSP setting in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61587
<Kagou> hi
<printk> heya
<cbx33> does anyone know if dapper has a problem with PCI-E graphics cards
<cbx33> or if it has a problem with GeForce 7300 GT OC ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61592 in cdrtools (main) "using bresero mkisofs crashes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61594 in evolution (main) "Evolution 2.8.0: Connection to IMAP-Server with unsigned SSL-Certificate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61594
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(Ubugtu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #61596 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Error during configuring this package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61596
<Fujitsu> Ohnonotagain.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crimsun> it has an _impressive_ number of duplicates
<crimsun> and I'm still unclear as to which change keybuk wants reverted
<Fujitsu> crimsun, I marked that as dupe within seconds of you :)
<Fujitsu> crimsun, the change to remove the multiuser reference.
<Fujitsu> That's what broke it for Dapper.
<crimsun> wha..? _remove_ the change that removed the update-rc.d(8) multiuser?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Fujitsu> Oh, I see you made ubuntu2 in the first place...
<Fujitsu> multiuser should be there, or it wouldn't have been put there in the first place.
<crimsun> I never intended ~ubuntu1 to be backported. Someone was on /crack/.
<Hobbsee> what, again?
<cbx33> sorry to ask again guys, but do we know of a problem with dapper and PCI-E nvidia cards
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, there was an Edgy-specific bit in flashplugin-nonfree[whatever] ubuntu1.
<Fujitsu> That then got backported.
<cbx33> I installed dapper yesterday and it thought I had an ATI ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, fair enough
<Fujitsu> cbx33, not in here.
<cbx33> Fujitsu: well it sounded like a bug to me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61597 in pygopherd (universe) "Please sync pygopherd (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61597
<Fujitsu> cbx33, not necessarily...
<cbx33> Fujitsu: where should I look for help then?
<Fujitsu> #ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> hey dholbach
<Fujitsu> Hi dholbach :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<dholbach> heya Fujitsu
<cbx33> Fujitsu: I was told by them to file a bug ;)
<dholbach> we should do a HUG DAY next week wednesday again
<Fujitsu> cbx33, good idea.
<Fujitsu> But asking in here isn't going to do much good.
<cbx33> heh, it was merely an enquiry
<cbx33> asking if anyone else had had that problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61598 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61599 in azureus (universe) "Azureus hangs at start." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61601 in libqalculate (universe) "Please sync libqalculate (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61601
<crimsun> Hobbsee: are you going to append whether the ubuntu change can be overridden?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: to the latest one?  yep
<Hobbsee> mind you, i wonder what it s...
<Hobbsee> oh yes, a build dep that makes it FTBFS - yet the debian package seems to build fine here
<Hobbsee> crimsun: would you mind checking that for me, on an amd64 or something?
<crimsun> sure (amd64), sec
<crimsun> the Debian change negates the Ubuntu delta, so it should be overrideable
<Hobbsee> right, so they did anyway
<Hobbsee> i suspected as much
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61602 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "My computer doesn't poweroff" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61603 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "nvidia module not found" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61604 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61605 in strigi (universe) "Please sync strigi and strigiapplet" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61605
<crimsun> Hobbsee: builds fine on amd64.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: okay.  i wonder why it went in then
<crimsun> Debian Sid's, that is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61607 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "3d rendering performance regression Dapper->Edgy with Radeon 9600 M10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61608 in bash (main) "Tab-complete not completing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61608
<mvo> #61607 <- measured with glxgears?
* mvo hides
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61609 in kbarcode (universe) "Please sync kbarcode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61610 in Ubuntu "Headphone jack not working (mcp51)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61611 in kile (universe) "Please sync kile" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61612 in synergy (universe) "Crash on logout" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61613 in liferea (universe) "Can't run liferea with main window hidden" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61614 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "[edgy]  Cannot choose refresh rate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61615 in psycopg2 (universe) "Please sync psycopg2 (universe) from sid " [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61616 in Ubuntu "Installed GTK2.x engines(!) but THEMES no use this engine in EDGY." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61616
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61617 in ubuntu-meta (main) "alsa-* in -minimal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61618 in ubuntu-meta (main) "wireless-tools,wpasupplicant in -minimal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61619 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ntpdate in -minimal should have an alternative" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61619
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61620 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ppp* in -standard might be better as Recommends" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61621 in madman (universe) "segmentation fault in madman" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61622 in ubuntu-meta (main) "reiserfsprogs in -standard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61623 in gcc-3.4 (main) "Compiling C programs using g2c.h fails on amd64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61624 in gnus (main) "Please Recommend: or Suggest: idn" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61624
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61625 in ubuntu-meta (main) "tftp should be as standard as telnet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61625
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61626 in cups-pdf (universe) "Please sync cups-pdf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61626
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61627 in ubuntu-meta (main) "fdutils in -standard should be a Recommend" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61627
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61628 in Ubuntu "Upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61628
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61629 in gnus (main) "SSL stuff in description -- red herring?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61630 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot 2 liveCD doesn't generate proper menu.lst" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61632 in network-manager (main) "Vanished network devices." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61632
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61633 in Ubuntu "Install error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61634 in firefox (main) "Ubuntu Forums and Ubuntu Wiki Search" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61634
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61635 in apt-proxy (universe) "Sync request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61635
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61637 in upstart (main) "Upstart hangs when disk needs fsck" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61638 in debian-installer (main) "UUID for lvm Volumes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61638
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61639 in sound-juicer (main) "When creating MP3 Files, no ID3 Tags are written" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61640 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu cannot come up without parameters on HP Compaq nx6125 Laptop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61640
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61641 in libjama (universe) "Outdated version " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61642 in openoffice.org (main) "-common, -l10n and -help not being built" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61643 in libjama (universe) "jama should be in the same dir with tnt " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61646 in mono (main) "Crash with diva" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61644 in alleyoop (universe) "Alleyoop dumps a debian directory in /" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61645 in glib2.0 (main) "dependancy issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61647 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Typos in Ubuntu Server Guide" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61647
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61648 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "support for the new isight cameras" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61649 in ubiquity (main) "I was trying to save my grub installation in (hd0), so i tried to install it into (hd0,9), ie sda10, my / partition, and the installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61651 in nicotine (universe) "Please sync nicotine 1.2.4.1-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61651
<terlmann> can i get somewhone to take a edgy eft bug report here?
<gnomefreak> terlmann: bug nimber?
<gnomefreak> number
<terlmann> a new one,please.
<terlmann> hehe
<Hobbsee> file it in the bugtracker?
<finalbeta> post it yourself, read the topic
<terlmann> which link? this is a new bug.
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61650 in ubiquity (main) "INSTALL" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61650
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61653 in kmymoney2 (universe) "please sync kmymoney2 1.2.4.1-1 from debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61653
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61652 in network-manager (main) "(Edgy) NetworkManager gets confused if suspend and wakeup swap network interface names" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61652
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61656 in gok (main) "gok doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61656
<terlmann> next bug is me
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61660 in firefox (main) "https doesn't work." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61660
<Fujitsu> Ah, that one.
<Fujitsu> A link from Thunderbird, perhaps...
<bddebian> Boo
<Fujitsu> Heya bddebian.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61658 in Ubuntu "crash mouse configuration bug Edgy 6.10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61658
<bddebian> Hello Fujitsu
<terlmann> this one
<terlmann> not 61660
<terlmann> 61658 is mine.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61663 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Displays "ILLEGAL EXTENDED X86 OPCODE" on VT1 during boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61662 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Wacom Volito 2 tablet doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61664 in openoffice.org (main) "[dapper]  oo impress crash after slide with many images duplicated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61665 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "upgrade to 7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 fails in postinstallation script" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61666 in tsclient (main) "Error adding applet to panel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61668 in portmap (main) "Building LTSP chroot stops during portmap installation" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61668
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61669 in Ubuntu "Laptop usb camera bulletin." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61669
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61670 in mono (main) "gmcs keeps crashing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61671 in Ubuntu "Motorola SM56 Win-modem" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61674 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "/dev/rtc cannot offer sufficient resolution for MIDI-Apps" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61674
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61675 in checkgmail (universe) "Login refused with version 1.9.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61676 in kdebase (main) "KWin use 100% cpu when switching desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61676
<simira> dholbach: I'm babysitting this weekend: http://static.flickr.com/85/247396352_e13c7fbb81.jpg
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61677 in kdebase (main) "ksplash black icon background with dual head (twinview & xinerama)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61678 in bootsplash-theme-debian (universe) "bootsplash fails to show important messages in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61678
<dholbach> simira: oh nice :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61679 in libxml2 (main) "htmlParseDoc segfaults when an empty body is passed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61679
<pirast> to who do I have to assign sync requests in universe?
<bddebian> SUbscribe (don't assign) ubuntu-archive
<pirast> bddebian, thanks :-)
<bddebian> NP :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61631 in ubuntu-doc "Unreadable Desktop Guides in Russian" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61680 in bootsplash-theme-debian (universe) "boot selection does not show up in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61680
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61682 in xmlrpc-c (universe) "Please upgrade to new upstream, current version very old" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61682
<pirast> regarding bug 61682, would it okay when I reply that he may want to package it hisself by following the packaging guide if he wants to?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61682 in xmlrpc-c "Please upgrade to new upstream, current version very old" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61683 in rhythmbox (main) "Error loading files : not an audio stream" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61683
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61684 in Ubuntu "Removing any u-desktop depdencency marks all other packages for auto-removal" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61684
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61687 in firefox (main) "in EDGY, searchplugin 'debsearch' searches for packages in dapper" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61686 in Ubuntu "Horizontal lines on Edgy boot screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61688 in lsb (main) "[Edgy]  "unbound variable" in /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61689 in Ubuntu "Edgy Eft does not support SAA7134.  Breezy Badger does." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61690 in amarok (main) "No error message when trying to play mp3. Fails silently." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61691 in kscope (universe) "Please sync kscope 1.4.1-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61691
<pirast> at which package kernel bugs shall be filed?
<zul> edgy or dapper?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61692 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61692
<pirast> zul, edgy
<zul> linux-source-2.6.17
<pirast> okay, thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61694 in netdiag (universe) "Bus error on sparc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61695 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "dri crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61696 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror does not work with www.myuhc.com (not W3C compliant?)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61698 in lyx (universe) "no unicode in menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61699 in gnome-pilot (main) "Need to start gnome-pilot twice to syncronize" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61693 in upstart (main) "binary:Version requires a versioned build-dep on dpkg-dev" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61693
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61700 in Ubuntu "Erro ao logar como root pelo su -." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61700
<Nafallo> ehm
<Nafallo> me no comprende.
<pepsiman> tell him to use sudo, not su -
<Nafallo> I still understand only english :-)
<Nafallo> (and swedish naturally)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> my whole family is from sweden, and i don't know a lick of swedish
<Nafallo> nixternal: sounds like a bug ;-)
<nixternal> haha yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61701 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 6.10 testing, fallos, y fallo provocado por actualizacin" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61703 in galago-daemon (universe) "Galago Daemon Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61706 in hal (main) "HAL error after return out of hibernation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61706
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61707 in mono (main) "Crash in mono-develop while working with Gtk Form editor" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61707
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58504 in rosetta "Import of katapult's translation to edgy failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61708 in Ubuntu "Edgy problem with apt, adept and any apt related application" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61709 in ufraw (universe) "[Edgy]  An ufraw update is needed since the update to libexiv2-0.10." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61709
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61710 in ubiquity (main) "Selected keyboard layout is not visible on-screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61710
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61711 in usplash (main) "no boot splash and very slow booting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #60823 in xorg (main) "Please provide xlibs compatibility package" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61712 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Refers to "bug severity" when it should be "bug importance"" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61713 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Invalid path to 'install-css.sh' (in libdvdread3)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61715 in kdepim (main) "kmail: search tries to access nonexisting mailboxes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61714 in ubuntu-docs (main) "BitTorrent sidebar entry is too large " [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61717 in junit (main) "Junit does not integrate properly with Ant" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61718 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "vesafb broken on sis630 chipset" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61719 in nethack (universe) "Unmet build-deps " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61720 in xserver-xorg-video-vesa (main) "vesa driver extremely slow after upgrade from xorg 7.0.0 to 7.1.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61721 in mutt (main) "mutt package dependencies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61721
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61722 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Gaim reference is VERY incomplete" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61723 in console-setup (main) "[PPC]  distupgrade from dapper to edgy kills X keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61723
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61724 in usplash (main) "usplash does not work with sisfb" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61724
<seb128> ogra, dholbach: do you remember some bug where evo crashed on started after a search? there was a workaround like deleting some .evolution/something no?
<micahcowan> Is there an ubuntu-qa mailinglist or somesuch?
<seb128> micahcowan: Ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> seb128: I remember a crash on start when you had focus on some weird html mail
<seb128> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<dholbach> seb128: you had to find out which file it is and delete it :/
<seb128> dholbach: not that one, I think ogra had that search one
<seb128> dholbach: and mailed BenC when you did upload that e-d-s rebuild without opt for ppc
<seb128> s/mailed/maybe
<dholbach> *shrug* maybe
<seb128> k, no neat idea on it neither apparently ;)
<seb128> bradb has the issue
<seb128> he did search to a message
<seb128> and now evo keeps crashing on startup
<dholbach> urg :-/
<micahcowan> Ah, yes, thanks seb128. I'd forgotten I'm already subscribed to that. Not much traffic, I guess.
<dholbach> might be something weird in the searchvfolder?
<seb128> micahcowan: not really no, some tags discussions recently
<seb128> dholbach: might be, I'm waiting for a bt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61725 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox won't stay minimized" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61725
<micahcowan> 61725 (just above) rejected per submitter's comment
<gnomefreak> bug 61725
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61725 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox won't stay minimized" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61725
<micahcowan> Or not. Someone just beat me to it ;-)
* gnomefreak has alot of bugs to look at maybe ill do it this weekend
<neutrinomass> micahcowan: you're too slow :P
<micahcowan> neutrinomass, indeed.
<seb128> dholbach: deleting the cmeta for the corresponding folder did the trick
<dholbach> but we don'T know where it crashes
<seb128> dholbach: looks somewhat similar to that ppc gcc bug you workaround for BenC
<dholbach> maybe an strace would help
<seb128> dholbach: it's https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/40236
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40236 in evolution "evolution crashes out of the blue and stays in a crasher loop" [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> to find on which file in cmeta it barfs
<seb128> dholbach: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338451 upstream
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 338451 in Mailer "evolution startup and crash" [Critical,New] 
<seb128> dholbach: cmeta is not "which file", it's previous search keyword, position, expanded, etc
<dholbach> oh ok - I thought it was a dir
<seb128> nop
<seb128> dholbach:
<seb128> "  * debian/patches/10_change_powerpc_optimizations_for_camel_TEMPORARY.patch:
<seb128>     - thanks Ben Collins for providing the fix. evolution-data-server crashed
<seb128>       on PowerPC on filtering specific mails. This was due to optimizations
<seb128>       and are likely to be a GCC problem. To get on with life, we add this as
<seb128>       a temporary fix and will hopefully a fixed GCC in Edgy. (Malone: #44061)"
<seb128> 
<seb128> dholbach: that looks like that
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> and ogra has a ppc
<seb128> and bradb too
<dholbach> right
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61726 in gdm (main) "~/.profile stomps on /etc/gdm/Xsession $1 (session name)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61726
<pirast> does anybody know where the gtk2 FormFactory has gone in edgy?
<seb128> pirast: what is that?
<pirast> seb128, its a perl lib and needed to build the new dvdrip :-( (bug 61725)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61725 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox won't stay minimized" [Medium,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61725
<seb128> dunno
<pirast> mhm was my fault.. isnt in debian either.. :-(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61727 in Ubuntu "Desktop size bigger than monitor resolution on the primary screen when using Xinerama" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61728 in Ubuntu "Missing disk management application" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61729 in ubiquity (main) "Dvorak layout missing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61730 in apport (main) "No indication to the user that a core dump is in progress" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61731 in Ubuntu "Screen is all wrong after suspend-to-RAM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61734 in ubiquity (main) "me sale este error cuando quiero instalar" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61732 in ubiquity (main) "edgy knot 3, installer formated a partition I didn't asked for (windows ntfs)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61733 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox will not copy files with certain chars in their name to playlists" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61736 in ubiquity (main) "I can't see the partitions on my pc in the instalation process, step 6/6" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61736
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61738 in ltspfs (main) "Fails to install on edgy." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61738
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61739 in time (main) "Time paramaters not working" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61739
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61740 in checkgmail (universe) "Sync with 1.10-1 from debian." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61741 in update-manager (main) "dist-upgrade failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61743 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "invalid opcode on amd64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61743
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61742 in openoffice.org (main) "Crashes with *** stack smashing detected *** message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61744 in firefox (main) "Bon Echo, font is not Anti Aliased" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61744
<printk> hello
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61745 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61746 in xorg-server (main) "Xorg exits when it receives an ACPI button/lid event" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61746
<dholbach> good night fellas
<pepsiman> Ubugtu: another dupe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61747 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61748 in ubiquity (main) "Installation crashing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61749 in sl-modem (multiverse) "sl-modem-source fails to build through module-assistant in Edgy 6.10" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61750 in Ubuntu "Nautilus takes all of the CPU." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61751 in mail-notification (universe) "Mail-notification cannot communicate with Evolution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61751
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-22
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61752 in Ubuntu "Login message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61753 in totem (main) "Tryng to install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61753
<boricua> trying to find out if any fix on these bugs 40460 and 52648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40460 in Ubuntu "system freezes in network settings" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40460
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52648 in gnome-network "locks system configring linksys card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52648
<boricua> what is malone bug
<boricua> and does untriaged mean?
<gnomefreak> malone = bug tracker  untriaged really doesnt change unless the importance of the bug is set
<boricua> gnomefreak: any idea why it has not been dealt with
<gnomefreak> no but give me some time ill look at them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61755 in gaim (main) "No bonjour support" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61756 in tomboy (main) "gnome tray icon / notifier not displayed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61756
<did447> boricua: did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588 for a workaround?
<gnomefreak> boricua: 40460 is being worked on as it has started to have been triaged. the 52648 doesnt have enough info to do anything with i commented and gave you a few links to help us with it.
<gnomefreak> boricua: 40460 is being worked on as it has started to have been triaged. the 52648 doesnt have enough info to do anything with i commented and gave you a few links to help us with it.
<gnomefreak> oops
<mdz> sfllaw: hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61758 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "SD cards >512mb don't work in Ricoh card reader" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61758
<boricua> i am back sorry
<boricua> gnomefreak: you updated it today
<boricua> gnomefreak: i am updating the bug further now
<boricua> did447: looking at your advice
<boricua> gnomefreak: just updated
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61759 in Ubuntu "error message when opening Rosegarden program" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61760 in upstart (main) "upstart-logd clutters console with messages during normal work" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61760
<boricua> did447: i dont like that solution i  will try from source http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61761 in mono (main) "crashes when starting monodevelop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61761
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61762 in Ubuntu "Kernels post-2.6.17-6 wont boot (Edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61762
<gnomefreak> boricua: still have no clue what ubuntu version you have
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61764 in xen-tools (universe) "setup hooks in xen-tools should point to Ubuntu repositories" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61764
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61763 in upstart (main) "Hard disk stops and restarts on shut down" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61763
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61766 in Ubuntu "Human Theme Artifacts" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61767 in hal (main) "External disks PPC bootstrap partition are automounted" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61769 in Ubuntu "Belkin Wireless Adaptor F5D7050" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61768 in cernlib (universe) "Please review merge of cernlib" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61768
<boricua> gnomefreak:6.0.6
<gnomefreak> boricua: add it to the bug report
<gnomefreak> ill look at it again tomorrow im going to bed
<boricua> ok
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61770 in openoffice.org (main) "EDGY - Long time to start and open file dialog crashes OOo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61771 in gdeskcal (universe) "Please review merge of gdeskcal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61772 in power-manager (universe) "EDGY - Suspend of laptop with orinoco_cs wireless" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61773 in power-manager (universe) "EDGY - Power manager reports low battery but panel does not." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61774 in biococoa.app (universe) "Please sync biococoa.app 1.6.0-3 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61775 in gnome-screensaver (main) "[Edgy]  WebCollage screensaver doesnt work " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61775
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61776 in bibtex2html (universe) "Please sync bibtex2html 1.82-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61777 in bottlerocket (universe) "Please sync bottlerocket 0.05b3-7 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61778 in car (universe) "Please sync car 1.1-1-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61779 in vmware-player (multiverse) "RedHat Error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61780 in mdadm (main) "mdadm update fails to stop old version & start new version" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61781 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity crash just before partitioning." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61781
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61782 in cluster (universe) "Please sync cluster 1.11.2-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61783 in phpgroupware (universe) "package should depend on php5-imap | php4-imap" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61784 in date (universe) "Please sync date 1.2.21-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61785 in effects (universe) "Please sync effects 1.0.9-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61785
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry
<bddebian> :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61786 in nautilus (main) "[Feature request]  'Create folder in here' type option for nautilus" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61786
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61787 in gdata (universe) "Please sync gdata 2.2.0-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61788 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Error inserting ath_pci" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61788
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61789 in fityk (universe) "Please sync fityk 0.7.5-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61790 in freefem (universe) "Please sync freefem 3.5.7-pre1v1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61790
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61791 in gff2ps (universe) "Please sync gff2ps 0.98d-2 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61791
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61792 in azureus (universe) "Freezes on launch at "Loading Images"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61793 in Ubuntu "menu.lst has change after the updates (removes Windows option)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61794 in vmware-player (multiverse) "Update of Error with Redhat " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61794
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61795 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Problem upgrading to 7.0.68" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61795
<crimsun> sigh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61797 in Ubuntu "RAlink based wireless usb stick not recognized" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61797
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61796 in apport (main) "[Edgy]  Package install broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61798 in Ubuntu "Knot 3 doesn't enable eth0 for VIA Rhine 2 II VT6102" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61798
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61799 in gaim (main) "file transfer to MSN broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61800 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "couldn't install postgresql-8.1 correctly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61801 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61801
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61802 in Ubuntu "Unabel to Install flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.68-ubuntu1-dapper1)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61803 in hotkeys (universe) "Volume hotkeys fail when focus is on external display" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61804 in dpkg (main) "autogeneration of grub's menu.lst is invalid" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61804
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61806 in nautilus (main) "Search does not initiate from current directory" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61806
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61807 in nautilus (main) "Search does not stop when you click on the "Stop" button" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61808 in libimage-exiftool-perl (universe) "[Edgy]  exiftool integrated help system needs 'perldoc'." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61808
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61809 in libimage-exiftool-perl (universe) "[Edgy]  exiftool does not support Sony *.ARW files." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61810 in module-assistant (universe) "Bad strings in module-assistant" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61811 in exiv2 (universe) "[Edgy]  libexiv2 does not support Sony *.ARW files." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61812 in upstart (main) "computer won't restart after upstart is installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61813 in base-installer (main) "Unable to install Edgy Eft Knot 3 on IBM T-43" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61813
<moyogo> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61814 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed Dapper Drake Kubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61814
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61815 in acpi (main) "Message of error in BIOS in console tty1" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61815
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61816 in compiz (universe) "Crash reported" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61817 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus regenerates thumbnail previews when using symbolic link" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61818 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice crashes when Saving/Saving As/Exporting" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61818
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61819 in silo (main) "silo is miscompiled with edgy toolchain" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61820 in silo (main) "silo doesn't pass proper initramfs pointer to kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61821 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "regression from dapper on niagarara (SMP) kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61822 in kdeutils (main) "IBM Thinkpad volume keys handled wrong and made partly unusable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61822
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61823 in Ubuntu "Hebrew translation appear wrong way round in terminal" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61823
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61824 in Ubuntu "The "Quit..." screen is off center" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61824
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61826 in usplash (main) "Usplash doesn't show any message, just progress" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61826
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61827 in Ubuntu "Wireless on Amilo M7440 doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61827
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61825 in ubuntu-artwork (main) "Firefox start page still says '6.06 Dapper Drake'" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61828 in edubuntu-meta (main) "i tried to install the package in my desktop which is working in linux workstation 10.0.i amunable to install as the CD contains .exe files. email howto install in linux o/s pc " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61828
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61829 in sylpheed (universe) "Please bump sylpheed to 2.2.9" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61830 in Ubuntu "battery" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61832 in gnome-ppp (universe) "Please sync gnome-ppp 0.3.23-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61832
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61833 in Ubuntu "Incorrect IMG ALT in home.html (en) for DiscTree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61834 in hal (main) "SD slot on 7-in-1 USB card reader not recognised as SD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61835 in gtk+2.0 (main) "No grid-lines property on GtkTreeView" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61837 in tk8.4 (main) "russian input in tcl+tk applications broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61837
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61838 in tcl8.4 (main) "russian unput in tcl+tk applications broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61838
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61839 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "pretty please, build this" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61839
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61840 in file-roller (main) "Translation of file-roller's manual" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61841 in mercurial (universe) "Please sync mercurial 0.9.1-1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61841
<pips1> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61842 in ubuntu-meta (main) "removing ubuntu-minimal leaves system in a unbootable state" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61842
<pips1> I want to test the dist-upgrade 'dapper' -> 'edgy' (knot3, daily build 22-Sep). How can I do that? I suppose I need to add knot3 to the sources.list somehow?
<Fujitsu> pips1, if you really want to upgrade, change all references to dapper in your sources.list to edgy, run sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Fujitsu> But don't do it if it is a production system, as Edgy is liable to break.
<pips1> Fujitsu: ta
<Fujitsu> No problem :)
<pips1> no worries, it's a test setup, not a production setup :-)
<Fujitsu> Good :)
<pips1> I'm testing edubuntu. I just see that there are /etc/apt/sources.list *and* /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/apt/sources.list
* pips1 looks at both files
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61844 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "NVIDIA 3d drivers can be configured by GUI" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61845 in icecc (universe) "Please sync icecc 0.7.14 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61846 in gnome-desktop (main) "Gnome freeze when i play with several windows in same time" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61846
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61847 in clucene-core (universe) "Please sync clucene-core (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61848 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  kernel panic after last update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61849 in exiv2 (universe) "wrong shlibs file" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61849
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61850 in kexi (universe) "Kexi cannot access PostgreSQL databases anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61851 in Ubuntu "a FINISHED INSTALLATION SHOULD NOT DEPEND NON THE MEDIA!!!" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61851
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61852 in update-manager (main) "Failing to fetch is a critical error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61853 in gtk+2.0 (main) "libgtk2.0-0-dev needs libtiff4-dev" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61853
* dholbach starts at 1789 unread
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61854 in redhatcluster (main) "[EDGY]  rgmanager does not switch services correctly when failover domai is configured" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61854
* Hobbsee cant believe bug 61851
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61851 in debian-installer "a FINISHED INSTALLATION SHOULD NOT DEPEND NON THE MEDIA!!!" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61851
<Hobbsee> dholbach: --> /dev/null
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61855 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed (powerpc,edgy knot 3)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61856 in egroupware (universe) "eGroupWare packages in Edgy are outdated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61857 in evolution-exchange (main) "Crashed whilst typing new recipient" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61858 in Ubuntu "accented vowels" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61859 in Ubuntu "dbus can't load session.config" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61860 in kaffeine (main) "[Edgy-Knot3]  Buffer Overflow in Kaffeine 0.8.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61861 in ruby1.8 (main) "fails to build on ppc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61863 in xsp (universe) "Please sync xsp 1.1.17.1-1 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61864 in wengophone (universe) "broken package, obsolete dependency" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61862 in mod-mono (universe) "Please sync mod-mono 1.1.17-2 from debian/unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61865 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15 (restricted) "Atheros (madwifi) card not recognized after upgrade to 2.6.15-27" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61865
<dholbach> down to 1320 - muhuhuhuhuhauhahahahaha
<Hobbsee> good work dholbach!
<dholbach> gracias
<motin_> is it to late to report bugs to be fixed before edgy?
<Hobbsee> nope
<motin_> great
<motin_> and another one: is the fact that hibernate doesn't work on my laptop - a bug?
<motin_> or just compatibility issue...
<motin_> and lastly: how do I haw an strace write to a log-file? now "strace echo hello > test.log" only writes "hello" in test.log
<dholbach> strace echo hello 2&> test.log
<dholbach> any maybe ask on the laptop-testing-team mailing list about your laptop model
<dholbach> or search the LaptopTestingTeam wiki
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61867 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes when 'Watch my library for new files' is selected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61867
<motin_> dholbach: good tips, but about the laptop - after I listed my model and what works and what doesn't - should I report the things that dont work as bugs?
<pips1> I'm testing edubuntu. I want to test the dist-upgrade 'dapper' -> 'edgy' (knot3, daily build 22-Sep). I changed the references from 'dapper' to 'edgy' in the sources.list. Apt-get update works, but Apt-get dist-ugrade just tells me that nothing was upgraded...?!
<finalbeta> pips1, we are going to need more information then that.
<finalbeta> Why was it not upgraded?
<pips1> motin_: yes, if you have searched the bugtracker and your bug is new, open a new bug in the tracker
<pips1> My locale is set to German... bear with me, I change back to English so I can post english err messages, ...
<pips1> finalbeta after doing $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it just says, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<finalbeta> Something must be wrong with the repo's?
<finalbeta> Does look like it has anything to do.
<pips1> I'm now thinking: maybe I need to use the "official mirror", rathan than my Swiss one...
<Hobbsee> pips1: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<finalbeta> pips1, yes, difinitly
<pips1> ah, so what is the official one?
<finalbeta> remove the se. from the repo's?
<finalbeta> Wait, i'll paste mine somewhere
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: check what the repos are first :P
<pips1> right, understood
* pips1 will remove the ch.
* Hobbsee suspects that all the repos are commented out, or something along those lines
<pips1> ls
<pips1> damm, wrong computer :)
<finalbeta> pips1, edit out the backports and any unofficial repo's when upgrading
<pips1> juggling keyboard here ;)
<pips1> finalbeta oki
<motin_> pips1: thanks
<motin_> from where is the "wake-up from hibernate" script run. I'd like to put an "strace SCRIPT 2& > wakeup.log" on it to be able to see when and why GDM restarts after wake-up and then file a good bugreport on the matter
<pips1> finalbeta Hobbsee thanks guys, now we are talking, dist-upgrade is doing it's magic now :)
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<pips1> it was a missing line in my sources.list
<finalbeta> pips1, good luck, you will need it.
<pips1> hehe
<finalbeta> Ran XGL before?
<pips1> nope
<finalbeta> AH, good, then most of it should go fine.
<pips1> XGL is in by default?!
<pips1> ah
<finalbeta> Nah, I mean if you ran xgl on dapper, then the xserver was replaced. And the upgrade would stall on dependency's
<pips1> ic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61868 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61868
<finalbeta> pips1, AIGLX is in it by default (in xorg 7.1 that is)
* pips1 learns about AIGLX
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61869 in example-content (main) "No PDF and PS file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61870 in subversion (main) "German translation inconsistent" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61870
<ogra> dholbach, ping, what kind of ppc tests did you want ?
* seb128 hugs the great dholbach who is back to bug triage action
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61871 in evince (main) "Documents opening in presentation mode" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61871
<pschulz01> Hi! I'm seeing a lot of 'installer crashed' bugs in Malone. Is there any known problem? (Just trying to help out..)
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: yeah, kamion's working thru them, the general idea, if they're assigned to ubiquity, is "dont touch"
<pschulz01> Ta.
<pschulz01> If they are assigned to something else?
<Hobbsee> go for it
<Hobbsee> i think is the story
<Hobbsee> as for why you'd want to is an interesting question
<pschulz01> eg. b61633?
<pschulz01> and 61557
<pschulz01> (although the last one seem to have seen some activity.)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61872 in Ubuntu "Serial mouse is not detected in ubuntu LTS 6.06" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61872
<dholbach> ogra: ?
<dholbach> ogra: what ppc tests did I want?
<ogra> you said something about a bug and me having a ppc to test in here yesterday
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> i'm getting old
<dholbach> forgot
<ogra> dunno what that was about, just saw the ping before getting to bed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61873 in xine-ui (universe) "warning reported in terminal when playing videos using xine" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61873
<dholbach> ogra: ahh! seb128 discovered that there ppc-related evolution breakage
<seb128> ogra: I was asking how you fixed your crash loop with evolution you got after a search
<dholbach> ogra: BenC and bradb have ppcs too, etc
<seb128> ogra: bradb had the same issue and was looking for a workaround
<ogra> ah
<seb128> ogra: deleting the cmeta file for that box did the trick
<seb128> looks like a ppc bug to me
<ogra> its a while ago that i used my ibook for real work
<seb128> might be a gcc bug similar to the one BenC tracked before dapper
<ogra> i had no crash with a particular mail, only during searches in big folders
<seb128> what I said
<seb128> "your crash loop with evolution you got after a search"
<ogra> right
<seb128> according to my IRC mail logs  you moved the box opened at that time previous time
<seb128> and I've not found what you did the first time you got the issue
<seb128> anyway as said moving the cmeta for that folder did the trick
<seb128> thank you anyway ;)
<ogra> the problem was that it came up in the same state it died so it creashed in the same search ... then i just moved the folder i was searching in out of the way in ~/.evolution and could start it again
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61874 in Ubuntu "sync request" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61874
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61875 in firefox (main) "Keyboard shortcuts for "Add page to bookmarks..." and "Save page as..." are the same" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61875
<ogra> moving the folder back to its old state usually fixed it
<seb128> ogra: weird
<ogra> i think its rather a metadata thing in evo than directly related to the folder
<ogra> else i wouldnt have been able to just copy it back after teaching evo to not use the search
<bddebian> Boo
<seb128> ogra: what I said, deleting the cmeta did the trick
<seb128> ogra: that file has information about the search, the widget position, etc
<pips1> just finishing an dist-upgrade to knot3 (today's daily)... question: when doing a dist-upgrade, should it just all run through, or is it expected that I need to choose certain installation options in the shell? or should it all just run through without any questions?
<seb128> pips1: we try to have no question on upgrade when possible
<pips1> so, should I report this then?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61879 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-panel-screenshot crash" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61879
<pips1> in launchpad?
<elmargol> Off topic: someone knows when the jabber.org server comes up again?
<Fujitsu> elmargol, it's been down for more than 24 hours :(
<elmargol> yes now very professional :(
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61876 in Ubuntu "requesting a meta-package for all debug information" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61876
<seb128> pips1: you can, you can mention the package and the question on the chan first if you want to be sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61877 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel panic - not syncing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61878 in file-roller (main) "Editing files in file-roller causes data loss" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61878
<pips1> seb128: ok
<elmargol> from the mailing list "Jonathan and I have been troubleshooting and we're not sure what the problem is, so we need to talk with some of the ejabberd developers, who are offline right now. I'm not sure what our ETA is..."
<pips1> Installing new version of config file /etc/pam.d/su ...
<pips1> Configuration file '/etc/login.defs'
<Nafallo> elmargol: ?
<elmargol> Nafallo: yes wrong channel
<Nafallo> elmargol: ah :-).
<pips1> ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<pips1> ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<pips1> What would you like to do about it ? Your options are:
<pips1> Y or I : install the package maintainer's version
<pips1> N or O : keep your currently-installed version
<pips1> D : show the differences between the versions
<ogra> noooo
* ogra kicks evo
<ogra> %$"/%$/&
<pips1> Z : background this process to examine the situation
<pips1> The default action is to keep your current version.
<pips1> *** login.defs (Y/I/N/O/N/Z) [default0N]  ?
<ogra> pips1, there was the same bug in a dapper prerelease ... should be in malone ...
<pips1> ogra: oki
<pips1> any tip what i should choose? :)
<pips1> default?
<ogra> Y :)
<ogra> unless you touched that file manually and knew what you did
<pips1> no, I don't remember thouching that at all.
* pips1 checks LP for that bug report
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61880 in gdb (main) "gdb crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61880
<dholbach> hmmmm, more gdb crashes
<dholbach> dup of bug 56391
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56391 in gdb "on edgy gdb crashes on xchat-gnome or gaim (by example)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56391
<chesty> bug 37115 remote watch points to a rejected gnome bug, how do I update the gnome bug number?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37115 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox can't add a file with '&' to a playlist" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37115
<dholbach> chesty: on the right side there's a    gnome bug <number> (edit)
<dholbach> if you click that 'edit'
<dholbach> that should take you there
<chesty> dholbach: thank you
<chesty> oh, it's already been closed in ubuntu, oh well
<pips1> ogra: I can't find any bug related to my dist-upgrade login-defs question... what keyword could I try to find the bug report you mentioned?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61881 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61881
<ogra> pips1, sorry o idea, i just remember hearing the same question several times during dapper ... did you search on closed bugs ? i'm sure if it existed it was fixed before release
<pips1> right, I'll see what I can do
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61882 in amsn (universe) "final being released. So please include amsn 0.96RC1 in Edgy." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61883 in xkeyboard-config (main) "abnt2 layout broken when using evdev driver." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61883
<dholbach> 1009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61886 in ubiquity (main) "i dont' know, too i dont' know english very well, so" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61886
<crimsun> nice.
<dholbach> Yeah. :-)
<dholbach> New bug: #61886 in Ubuntu "doo bee doo-bee-dooo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61887
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61887 in evolution "Remember this password doesn't" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61887 in evolution (main) "Remember this password doesn't" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61887
<pips1> ogra: choosing the default "keep your currently-installed version" of /etc/login.defs doesn't seem to have been a good idea, since now the sudo password doesn't work anymore :-/
<ogra> thats why i said use Y :)
<pips1> oohhhh
<pips1> I thougy that was a "Yes" to my questoin
<pips1> darn
<pips1> misunderstanding
<pips1> 8-{
<pips1> ogra, should I bother to test the dist-upgrade now that it's buggered? I could just move on to test the installer cd instead.. what do you suggest?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61888 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Long time to burn window appears" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61888
<ogra> pips1, apt-get install --reinstall login (and choose Y this time)
<pips1> oki
<pips1> wb jsgotangco
<pips1> failed to start x server. hangs. ack
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61892 in python-central (main) "TypeError exception during dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61893 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu install crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61893
<dholbach> hey lakin
<lakin> hiya dholbach
<dholbach> how's it going?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61894 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Fails - VMWare machine" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61895 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Error with latest updated flashplugin-nonfree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61896 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "post-installation script fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61897 in update-manager (main) "Edgy-Eft to Edgy 6.10 - Could not install gdm and gnome-panel-data" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61897
<dholbach> waaaaah kernel panic
* dholbach relaxes, stays calm, tries again
<slomo> dholbach: nothing new for me... i had many in the last days, caused by xfs ;)
<dholbach> :-/
* dholbach hugs slomo
* slomo hugs dholbach :)
<slomo> dholbach: i hope i'll finally find some time for telepathy next week... i hate having no time for stuff i want to do :(
<dholbach> I'll try to do some bits on the WE
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61899 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[edgy]  File Chooser displays .directory files regardless of hidden files preferences" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61899
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> me to on that last bug :-P
<dholbach> Nafallo: you're always complaining :)
<Nafallo> hehe
<dholbach> and I'm sure I saw a dup of that already
<Nafallo> I didn't even think about it before I saw the bug :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: fix it ;)
<slomo> Nafallo: what happened to mplayer btw? broken everywhere because of assembler stuff that gcc doesn't like anymore? :(
<dholbach> of course ".directory" = "directory" in malone search
<Nafallo> slomo: only broken on amd64, built fine everywhere else.
<Nafallo> dholbach: file a bug :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61898 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Panic - agp_amd64_init" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61900 in Ubuntu "Please include biloba" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61901 in apport (main) "Booted without usplash quite, but with debug instead." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61901
<Nafallo> slomo: I have hardware on the way over, so I might be able to debug it next week or so :-P
<slomo> Nafallo: oh... i didn't notice that i already upgraded to the new version... good work :) already talked to doko about amd64?
* dholbach closes a warty/hoary bug
<dholbach> bug 14678
<Nafallo> slomo: nope, want to make a testbuild somewhere first.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14678 in gnome-pilot-conduits "Evolution, EAddress-conduit extra newline breaks PalmOS" [Medium,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14678
<Nafallo> dholbach: yay! :-)
<slomo> Nafallo: you already have one on the buildds ;)
<ivoks> dholbach: it's fixed in hoary? :)
<dholbach> ivoks: no :)
<ivoks> dholbach: so, you are just chasing your karma? :)
<Nafallo> slomo: Keybuk wouldn't kick it for me. I can ping Mithrandir and ask for a build/ssh-access ;-)
* dholbach slaps ivoks
<ivoks> :)
<dholbach> ivoks: there's enough to do without looking at karma :)
<slomo> Nafallo: but you already have a build log that failed... what else do you want? ;)
<Nafallo> slomo: be able to reproduce it and test-build fixes. I don't know assembler, so will do this step-by-step :-)
<elmargol> dholbach: do you know an alsa guru? Maybe someone who speaks german?
<dholbach> crimsun? :)
<dholbach> dunno how good his german is, though
<Nafallo> does he speak german? ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61902 in abiword (main) "plugin installation incomprehensible" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61902
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61903 in dhcp3 (main) "dhcp3 fails to start during boot-time but starts seamlessly invoking the init-script manually " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61903
<slomo> Nafallo: good luck then ;) the build failure looked really weird... and amd64 assembler is probably not beautiful
<Nafallo> slomo: indeed :-P
<elmargol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-de/2006-September/006181.html <- thats my problem
<Nafallo> slomo: I just hope it's the buildd at fault ;-)
<slomo> Nafallo: it's probably gcc bug or feature because it built fine before
<Nafallo> indeed.
<slomo> Nafallo: and in that case doko will most probably know something about it ;)
<Nafallo> yea, will see what Tollef have to say :-)
<dholbach> we need a "bug was closed" bot too
<Nafallo> dholbach: :-P
<dholbach> have NEW bugs in RED, CLOSED bugs in GREEN
<Nafallo> use the same etc? ;_)
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> dups in blue? :-)
<geser> elmargol: see http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards (the first topic)
<elmargol> geser: sorry I don't get it this is too complicated for me, and the debian example doesn't apply to ubuntu :(
<geser> elmargol: you only need "option module_name index=0" for the first card and index=1 for the second to add to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<elmargol> hmm "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0"
<geser> see also http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?s=7aea4a49981bb970402dc1a30af67807&t=215591&page=2 post #20
<geser> add a similiar line for your sound modules and set the index in the desired order
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> dist-upgrader wants to remove xchat.
<Nafallo> that's a bug, right? :-P
<elmargol> "Der Server ist zurzeit ausgelastet. Bitte versuchen Sie es spter wieder."
* Nafallo blinks
<Nafallo> that's outlandisch
<Nafallo> :-P
<kristog> whoa :)i understand !
* Nafallo read the desktop-team language instead :-)
<Nafallo> s/read/studied/
<elmargol> kristog: interesting to see an italian here.
<elmargol> geser: thx for your help i think "options snd-intel8x0 index=-2" fixed my problem
<kristog> interesting to see an italian with german name :) trentino
<kristog> Nafallo: ;)
<Nafallo> hihi
<elmargol> kristog: no alto adige. Did you read about the www.sfscon.it ?
<kristog> elmargol: ahahah. national *pride*
<kristog> elmargol: btw, i'm half .ch ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61904 in qalculate-gtk (universe) "[Sync Request]  qalculate-gtk 0.9.4-2 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61905 in pitivi (universe) "[edgy]  PiTiVi won't start (X Window System Error)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61906 in dbconfig-common (universe) "[Sync Request]  dbconfig-common 1.8.23 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61906
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61907 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes with -I Telnet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61911 in linux-meta (main) "Kernel upgrades in edgy trash kernel boot options for system with root partition running on top of LVM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61912 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61913 in Ubuntu "changelogs not available" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61913
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61914 in texlive-lang (universe) "texlive-lang-polish fails to install if MATLAB/octave-forge present" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61916 in logcheck (main) "ignore.d.server/postfix: Broken regex rule (patch)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61916
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61917 in links2 (universe) "[Sync Request]  links2 2.1pre23-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61917
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61918 in tsclient (main) "Return should launch Connect button" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61918
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61919 in gnome-applets (main) "sticky notes should stay when user clicks on desktop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61919
<dholbach> good night everybody - have a great WE!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61920 in hal (main) "HAL - prefer pmi over powersave for hibernate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61921 in ihu (universe) "[Edgy]  Rebuild for libgmpxx3 -> libgmpxx4 soname change" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61922 in epiphany-browser (main) "[edgy]  javascript weirdness in epiphany" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61922
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61405 in Ubuntu "acpid: sleep and suspend no longer work in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61501 in Ubuntu "Internet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61923 in etpan-ng (universe) "[Sync Request]  etpan-ng 0.7.1-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61765 in Ubuntu "USB Storage Device Permissions Ownership Issue" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61924 in Ubuntu "On resuming from hibernation, I can't launch any apps" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61925 in mplayer (multiverse) "doesn't remove obsolete /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61925
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61926 in openoffice.org (main) "[edgy]  Impress crashes when deleting last bullet item" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61926
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61927 in xscreensaver (main) "Crash in GL snake" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61927
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61928 in scanerrlog (universe) "[Merge]  scanerrlog 2.01-3.1ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61928
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61929 in gnome-screensaver (main) "gnome-screensaver fading to black screen rather than saver" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61929
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61930 in kopete (main) "Freeze when clicking a URL." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61931 in apt (main) "Message is erroneous on error." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61931
<crimsun> elmargol: sorry, what was the problem?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61932 in adept (main) "Adept hangs when installing "flashplugin-nonfree"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61934 in Ubuntu "flashplugin-nonfree install produces errors" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61934
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61933 in muine (universe) "muine crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61933
<crimsun> well if nothing else, at least my triaging karma is increasing for rejecting all these duplicates of 61404
<sfllaw> crimsun: Hurray.
<sfllaw> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61936 in rhythmbox (main) "crash after drag and drop of songs to the rhythmbox window in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61935 in openoffice.org (main) "Not save file .doc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61935
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61937 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Dapper Drake freezes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61938 in apport (main) "Apport doesn't parse SIGABRT" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61939 in mailman (main) "Mistakes in mailman strings" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61940 in openh323 (universe) "[Edgy]  Don't include linux/compiler.h in header files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61942 in pstngw (universe) "[Merge]  pstngw 1.3.1-7ubuntu1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61942
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61941 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "the latest dapper backport flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu1~dapper1 does not install" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61941
<crimsun> stabstab
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61945 in cohoba (universe) "A programming error has been detected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61943 in acroread (multiverse) "adobe reader won't start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61944 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox segfault in gdk_window_set_transient_for" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61946 in kdebase (main) "umount progress dialog missing in Edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-23
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61947 in swscanner (universe) "Lower lefthand frame moves when displaying channel 11" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61947
<crimsun> bug 61895
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61895 in flashplugin-nonfree "Error with latest updated flashplugin-nonfree" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61895
<Fujitsu> Oh no, not again.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61948 in swscanner (universe) "Various English mistakes as listed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61948
<crimsun> oh it's ok, I really enjoy the clicky-click exercise
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61949 in Ubuntu "Please sync treeviewx 0.5.1-1 from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61949
<pirast_> how can i make backtraces in edgy? gdb closes in edgy when the application closed and a window program crash detected appears.
<pirast_> ping anyone?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61950 in terminatorx (universe) "TerminatorX has 2 icons in GNOME's Sound & Video menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61951 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "965/x3000 video not supported" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61951
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61952 in terminatorx (universe) "Closing dialog box has spelling mistake "loose" rather than "lose"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61952
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61953 in Ubuntu "How to freeze GNOME in simple steps." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61953
<finalbeta> :p
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61954 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1: fix from #61404 fails without meaningful feedback" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61954
<Nafallo> crimsun: ^ one for you :-)
<crimsun> (already commented)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61956 in pathological (universe) "Pathological: No instructions provided, but some are hidden in /usr/share/doc " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61955 in Ubuntu "[Sync Request]  sylpheed-claws-gtk2-extra-plugins 2.5.0~rc3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61955
<Nafallo> crimsun: woha! you're on fire today mate :-)
<pschulz01> Greetings.. what is the approach for a bug like: 61945
<finalbeta> !bug 61945
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61945 in cohoba "A programming error has been detected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 61945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pschulz01> Hould I ask for more information?
<pschulz01> s/Hould/Should
<finalbeta> I guess in the forums, or opening a support request on launchpad
<finalbeta> but the but will go by unnoticed.
<finalbeta> but the bug*
<dsas> why will the bug go by unnoticed?
<dsas> the team that maintain cohaba are pretty new and have been busy packaging a lot of cohaba related things I believe.
<dsas> the "telepathy" team.
<pschulz01> finalbeta: I'm looking to do be useful.. just looking for duplicates at the moment.
<Nafallo> dsas: quite right.
<finalbeta> Ok, good, sry if I offended.
<dsas> finalbeta: No, you've not offended :), just don't want to disilliusion people.
<dsas> pschulz01: You could check the upstream bugtracker for similar tracebacks
<pschulz01> finalbeta: no no no all's cool. It's morning here and I have a couple of hours to 'make a differnence'.
<pschulz01> Where would the upstream bug tracker be? Gnome? Thar are using Darcs
<pschulz01> dsas: Contacting the developers in IRC.
<finalbeta> There is actually one of my bugs I hope to see triaged, totem can no longer play avi/divx from shares or the internet, they need to be downloaded locally first. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/61147
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61147 in Ubuntu "edgy: totem can no longer stream from samba share" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<dsas> pschulz01: It may be on bugs.freedesktop.org
<finalbeta> it only mentions shares, but the problem is the same when you try to play a file from a site
<dsas> finalbeta: Ok, the reason why that hasn't been picked up is that it was lodged against "ubuntu" and not a particular package.
<finalbeta> dsas, ok, I was not sure what to pick when I posted it.
<dsas> finalbeta: If things aren't logged against a particular package they tend to get lost down the back of the sofa.
<dsas> finalbeta: that's ok, feel free to hop on here and ask in future :)
<finalbeta> Tnx for that tip.
<pschulz01> dsas: No bugs in bugs.freedesktop.org for cohoba.
<pschulz01> I'll sent the bug to the developers mailing list.
<dsas> finalbeta: If you get the problem when trying to connect to a website too, it's probably worth adding a comment or updating the bug description to say so.
<finalbeta> dsas, can you change the package to totem-gstreamer then?
<dsas> finalbeta: Somewhat confusingly the bug tracker only cares about "source packages", totem-gstreamer (and totem-xine) are binary packages that are created from the totem source package.
<dsas> finalbeta: So totem is the correct package now, though possibly it's worth mentioning that you're using the gstreamer version in the bug report.
<dsas> pschulz01: Can you reproduce the problem?
<pschulz01> dsas: I'm not familar with the software. I'm getting some traction in the IRC channel..
<dsas> pschulz01: Often the bug report isn't worth much to the developers, unless you have more details - such as what the person was doing when it crashed.
<dsas> pschulz01: Ok fair enough, if the upstream developers want the bug anyway... they know better than I about their software :)
<pschulz01> dsas: That's the impression I'm getting.. :-)
<pschulz01> dsas: How are my comments - see 61945
<dsas> bug 61945
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61945 in cohoba "A programming error has been detected" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61945
<dsas> pschulz01: I'm not familiar with the package, but yes, hopefully you have tracked down enough detail to help one of the telepathy maintainers track down this "connection manager" thing.
<pschulz01> dsas: Thanks.. next one..
<cowbud> so I have a question there is a bug I am looking at that I have confirmed do I just set the status to confirmed then or what?
<Nafallo> yes
<cowbud> is there a way to look at just edgy bugs?
<Nafallo> not to my knowledge
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61959 in Ubuntu "Edgy Knot-3 kernel freezes if PDC20579 is present" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61959
* Nafallo > sleep
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61960 in peacock (universe) "[Edgy]  peacock crashes when opening new project" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61963 in wacom-tools (main) "Wacom pointer abruptly shifts, pseudo-regularly, while drawing. (Intuos 2 6x8)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61963
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61965 in Ubuntu "[xubuntu knot3] vmware can't install xubuntu: missing modules" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61965
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61966 in nautilus (main) "Usability: cannot change volume names" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61966
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61967 in kdebase (main) "Browser detect for Konqueror doesn't display as Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61967
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61968 in Ubuntu "Sept 19 updates break suspend on notebook" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61968
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61969 in gnome-schedule (universe) "Please sync gnome-schedule (universe) from Debian unstable" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61969
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61970 in yum (universe) "[Sync Request]  yum 2.4.0-3.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61971 in wireshark (universe) "Please review merge of wireshark" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61971
* Kamping_Kaiser drats freeze - now i cant ask for pcmanfm :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey dam
<Hobbsee> er, hey Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> allo :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61972 in amarok (main) "Ver 1.4.3 / KDE 3.5.4 - Will not play MP3 files, nor install MP3 Support, when chosen. " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61973 in gparted (main) "GParted sees only one disk" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61974 in cuetools (universe) "[Sync Request]  cuetools 1.3.1-1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61974
<nictuku> do you know any issue with network interfaces not coming up after boot ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61975 in Ubuntu "[edgy]  after upgrade, network won't come up" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61975
<crimsun> nictuku: please attach more info (hardware, which kernel, etc.) to the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61976 in rtfm (universe) "Please sync rtfm 2.0.3-1.1 (universe) from Debian Sid (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61976
<nictuku> crimsun, doing it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61977 in apache2 (main) "docs not installed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61977
<nictuku> night
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61978 in tulip (universe) "[Sync Request]  tulip 2.0.5-2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61978
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61979 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "[Regression]  2.6.17-8-generic makes X crash if DRI is enabled in xorg.conf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61980 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Ubuntu edgy K3 in Asus W1N notebook" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61980
<compotatoj> Other than submitting bugs, is there anything that a non-developer can do to help with bugs?
<compotatoj> nevermind.
<compotatoj> i'm reading something on the site that tells me.
<elmargol> compotatoj: you can search for dupes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61981 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "toshiba_acpi: ktoshkeyd initialisation failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61981
<Burgundavia> compotatoj: wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<elmargol> Why is dapper-backports not on packages.ubuntu.com?
<Burgundavia> elmargol: because the person that runs it hasn't done it yet
<elmargol> do you think i should mail him?
<Burgundavia> absolutely
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61982 in tomboy (main) "weird panel icon since update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61983 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "GTK default icons used in several places" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61983
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61984 in gettext (main) "dd segmentation fault with gettext 0.14 and specific locale " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61986 in gaim (main) "tango icon set" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61986
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61987 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel boot failure with Kubuntu knot3 on amd64+nforce4+sata2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61988 in gamin (main) "gam_server crashed on ifdown eth0" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61989 in dhcp3 (main) "Message too long" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61990 in Ubuntu "( Edgy ) zd1211 not working anymore" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61991 in firefox (main) "Firefiox Live Bookmark Popup is slow" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61991
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61992 in nautilus (main) "should use a background by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61993 in gdm (main) "Cannot hibernate from GDM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61993
<Kamping_Kaiser> why would you want to hibernate from gdm?? o_0 :S
<elmargol> Kamping_Kaiser: why not?
<Kamping_Kaiser> elmargol, its just as easy to shut down, and as (i asume) theres nothing loaded, theres no benefit to hibernation
<elmargol> I think shut down and reboot is sower than hibernating
<elmargol> slower
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i dont remember finding that, but thats a bit of a moot point.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61994 in Ubuntu "Prepare mount points should show partition types" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61994
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61995 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) "Usplash theme fails to allow changes if multiple themes installed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61996 in Ubuntu "No Audio on Jack Sense With ALC202 Audio Chipset" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61997 in gnome-menus (main) "bookmarked place Trash doesn't appear in gnome main menu's places " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61997
<pirast> how can i make a backtrace with gdb in edgy?
<dsas> pirast: There's http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<dsas> pirast: There's also a newer way that I've not tried yet, I'll try to dig up some info on that.
<pirast> dsas: yeah.. but when the program crashes gdb closes in edgy :-(
<pirast> dsas: and seb128 asked me for a backtrace.. :-(
<dsas> pirast: That's weird, are you following the wiki page exactly? is gdb closing a known bug?
<dsas> pirast: It may be worth trying https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2006-September/000461.html
<pirast> dsas: thanks for the link, yeah, im following the wiki page exactly..  but gdb just closes.. and an apport window appears that a crash was detected..
<pirast> dsas: but thats useless since it prevents me from getting a traditional backtrace.. i also stopped apport but that did not help..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61998 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61998
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61999 in Ubuntu "System remains on hibernate status (edgy knot 3)." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62000 in usplash (main) "No usable theme found for 1920x1200" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62001 in ubiquity (main) "Install failed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62001
<finalbeta> If I have a problem with the live CD in general (design issue) what package should I use to file the bug.
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: er..what problem?
<Hobbsee> you may need to post that to the ubuntu-devel mailing list, not sure
<Hobbsee> depends on the problem
<finalbeta> Ubuntu sais it needs 256Mb ram to install or users might experience odd problems.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> live cd would be similar
<finalbeta> Ok, but many users on laptops don't know their graphic card steals ram
<finalbeta> Now I know users that run the live cd
<finalbeta> and it starts X, just keeps reading from the Cd
<finalbeta> doesn't have enough ram do actually start it.
<Hobbsee> that's why the alternate cd is there
<Hobbsee> i think there's documentation on it too
<Hobbsee> for low end systems, dont use the desktop cd
<finalbeta> I feels users should be notified by the cd that the system may not be able to run it, and that they could use the alternative live cd
<Fujitsu> That might be nice.
<finalbeta> Hobbsee, I know that. But I've found out other don't
<finalbeta> Dutch forum : http://forums.telenet.be/breedband/showthread.php?t=119163
<finalbeta> just explained that to a novice and experienced user
<finalbeta> And I found out users on IRC had the same problem, and it always took them a while to find the sollution.
<Hobbsee> finalbeta: unfortunately, unless you shine a bright neon orange flashing light in their face, and other forms of torture, you cant force them to read documentation
<finalbeta> It could be simpler...
<finalbeta> Hobbsee, and they really shouldn. Ubuntu live Cd should tell them that it can't run on this system.
<Fujitsu> It can flash bright neon orange lights at them if < 256MiB of RAM :P
<Hobbsee> then again, by the time they've already gone to the bother of downloading the live cd, they may as well try it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<finalbeta> You can't expect a new user to read everything if they just want to test linux can you?
<finalbeta> Well you can, but I don't believe they will do it. and I think such experiences can push them away. A simple message would help them.
<finalbeta> If they get stuck the first time ignoring it, atleast they will read it the second time.
<finalbeta> And they wont be like, ubuntu doesn't boot on my laptop.
<Hobbsee> Desktop CD
<Hobbsee> The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<Hobbsee> See the release notes for known issues installing from this CD. This image is not suitable for upgrading from previous releases; see the upgrade instructions for that.
<Hobbsee> There are three images available, each for a different type of computer:
<Hobbsee> it's right there
<Hobbsee> on the page of the downloads
<Hobbsee> http://www.ubuntu.com/download and pick any mirrror
<finalbeta> I'm telling you that a laptop user with 256Mb of ram doesn't always know that his graphic card uses memory.
<finalbeta> Ad I don't think you can expect them 2.
<Hobbsee> by all means, post it to the mailing list
<finalbeta> Crap, now I have to get myself an account on that thing :p
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62002 in Ubuntu "Installer X server startup fails" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62002
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62003 in kde-guidance (main) "Memory hog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62004 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash while downloading thumbnails for images over FTP" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62004
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62005 in ubiquity (main) "Error during the installation from the knot3 livecd (kubuntu)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62006 in ubiquity (main) "IOError: [Errno 28]  No space left on device" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62006
<Nafallo> ehh
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62007 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "Root-Directories disappeared from Konqueror" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62007
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry, just fuled a bug - hopefully its a dupe of something else :)
<Fujitsu> Which bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its about to come through. i didnt look at the number
<Kamping_Kaiser> its against debmirror
<Kamping_Kaiser> how can 1 person be so thick? i forgot to check the fix i sugested before i filed - installing libdigest-sha1-perl does fix it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62008 in Fedora (main) "Error resolving DNS names" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62008
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> im hoping fedora is a package in ubuntu i didnt know about
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, as am I.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62009 in debmirror (universe) "missing dependancy on libdigest-sha1-perl" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62009
* Kamping_Kaiser was wondering
<Fujitsu> Gah.
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres me ther Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> Kamping_Kaiser, I noticed that one a while ago, I don't think it's a dupe. I never got around to filing it.
<gnomefreak> ill look and reject as nessisary
<Fujitsu> Ubugtu is buggy.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: true that
* Hobbsee looks @ that bug
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, there's a Fedora and Ubuntu task.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Fujitsu, yeh, same situation. (re debmirror)
<Kamping_Kaiser> just bothered to look properly
<gnomefreak> ok the bug doesnt say fedora anywher ein it :(
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, yes it doess.
* Fujitsu fixes #62009.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay
<Fujitsu> I saw that about a week ago as well.
<gnomefreak> in the description it doesnt but still seems to be filed against it and ubuntu
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, it would have been accidental...
<gnomefreak> can we take fedora off there or does fedora use malone(LP) also?
<Fujitsu> gnomefreak, reject the Fedora task.
<gnomefreak> k
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: seems fixed in debian
<Fujitsu> So it is.
* Fujitsu turns it into a sync request instead.
<Fujitsu> I should have looked in Debian first >_<
<Hobbsee> want me to request it?
<Hobbsee> just did
<Hobbsee> hit enter instead of ctrl+c
<Hobbsee> now i dont have to ack it :D
<Fujitsu> True.
<Nafallo> haha, gave like 15 seconds to answer :-P
<Fujitsu> I presume you haven't actually filed the request yet... I can't see it.
<Fujitsu> Ah, there.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i have :)
<Fujitsu> Just the 3 minute Malone email delay.
<Hobbsee> i used the new and improved requestsync, courtesy of pitti, TheMuso and myself
<Fujitsu> Aha...
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: does it still require a local mta?
<Hobbsee> nope :D
<Nafallo> yay!
<Fujitsu> Now, I believe we want to eliminate gstreamer0.8 dependencies as much as possible?
<Hobbsee> it works OOTB, no mta required now
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: what's the package name? :-)
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: we do hate that version, yes ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: it's on w.u.c/DeveloperResources
<Fujitsu> Well, there's a new upstream version of soundconverter which uses 0.10.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: that's not a package :-P
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: yay!
<Fujitsu> I've updated the package.
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: no, i'ts a script.
<Fujitsu> Said new upstream version now uses autotools, rendering the old debian/rules completely useless, so my new one uses CDBS. Is this acceptable?
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: scripts can be in packages IIRC :-)
<Hobbsee> true that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62010 in Ubuntu "(Edgylaunchpad, Gnome) wastebasket got no immediate way to empty" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62011 in debmirror (universe) "Please sync debmirror (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62011
<Fujitsu> Edgylaunchpad. I like it.
<Hobbsee> there you go :P
* Hobbsee considers just closing it anyway
<Nafallo> btw, anyone else notice a big speed diff on the desktop since yesterday night?
<Hobbsee> or marking it as a dupe of the sync.
* gnomefreak noticed speed differnece on from usplash to gdm yesterday. my nvidia splash barely shows any more :)
<gnomefreak> i also noticed nautilus doesnt show any of the /bin /var /etc .... by default any more
<Fujitsu> So, am I likely to be eaten alive if I attempt to get this new CDBS-driven soundconverter sponsored?
<Hobbsee> !info soundconverter edgy
<ubotu> soundconverter: convert sound files to other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: instead of using debhelper?  quite likely.  why'd you change it?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, it was all manually done in debian/rules before... Then upstream changed to autotools...
<Fujitsu> Should I rewrite debian/rules completely using debhelper>
<Fujitsu> *?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ahhh....
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Fujitsu> Or use a 3-line CDBS one?
<Hobbsee> it's usually frowned upon to change the build system, unless debian does
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: can't find a script that works without local mta on that page.
<Fujitsu> OK, I shall write a new debhelper debian/rules, then.
<Fujitsu> s = smtplib.SMTP('fiordland.ubuntu.com')
<Fujitsu> s.sendmail(myemailaddr, to, mail)
<Fujitsu> s.quit()
<Fujitsu> That looks very non-MTAish.
<Hobbsee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/requestsync
<Nafallo> hmm, will try next time I want to sync something :-)
<Bazzi> !info soundconverter
<ubotu> soundconverter: simple sound converter application for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 32 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: it's useful :)
<Fujitsu> Stupid debhelper...
<Hobbsee> debhelper is great :P
<Fujitsu> So I can't use CDBS, even if debian/rules needs to be started from scratch again?
<Hobbsee> if it needs to be repackaged anyway, feel free to choose what you want - oh, and if you're free to do the merging for it.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, not a single scrap of the pre-autotools rules can be reused.
<Hobbsee> oh lovely. so most of debhelper stuff needs to be rewritten.
* Hobbsee wonders who the maintainer is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62012 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Session saving doesn't work in Firefox 2.0 beta2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62012
<Fujitsu> Maintainer: Lars Wirzenius <liw@iki.fi>
<Nafallo> Fujitsu: you might want to ping him about it and work out what to do together.
<Fujitsu> Nafallo, OK... It's just getting dangerously close to UniverseFreeze.
<Nafallo> naah
<Nafallo> 5 days left or so :-)
<kristog> uh
* Hobbsee wonders how she ever got kismet to build.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: there where problems?
* Nafallo didn't have many when he played with it in breezy or so :-P
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: yeah, ftbfs on all architectures
* Hobbsee grabs the new debian and tries building it
<Nafallo> huga
<Fujitsu> `
<Fujitsu> ...which fails to build from source anyway.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, did you test these packages?
<Fujitsu> You should be test building and installing them, to check. Building them, at the very least.'
<Fujitsu> :P
* Nafallo checks buildlogs
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, i did.  that's why i'm wondering what the hell happened
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> i mean, i had that with knemo, i think it was, because they changed the l-r-m between when i built it, and when it got uploaded
<Nafallo> ooooh
<Nafallo> s/o/u/g
<Nafallo> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Nafallo> :-P
<Fujitsu> I like the sound of that.
<Hobbsee> yeah....i've got no idea....
* Nafallo grabs source ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i'm building the debian now, seems to be working
<Hobbsee> it's gotten further, at least
<Hobbsee> the current edgy source fails to build
<Nafallo> there most be a reason somewhere...
<Nafallo> that's a bit odd FTBFS I might say ;-)
<Hobbsee> rather
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, here we go
<kristog> ehrr.. missing deps? old packages?
* Hobbsee waits for that to come thru
<Nafallo> uuuh. the debdiff looks quite strange.
<Nafallo> patching Makefile.in, configure.in, configure etc...
<kristog> 1102 -  * Depend on wireshark-common instead of obsolete ethereal-common; fixes
<kristog> 1103 -    FTBFS. Also use -rpath /usr/lib/wireshark and --with-ethereal=wireshark.
<kristog> 1104 -    (Closes: #380084)
<Hobbsee> yep
<geser> I looked at the config.log, the problem is: configure:1775: gcc -g -Wall -O2  -Xlinker -rpath /usr/lib/ethereal conftest.c  >&5
<geser> gcc: /usr/lib/ethereal: No such file or directory
<kristog> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62013 in kismet (universe) "Please sync kismet (universe) from unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62013
<kristog> cause debian uses this --with-ethereal=wireshark.
<kristog> and ubuntu uses --with-ethereal=ethereal
<kristog> and LDFLAGS="-Xlinker -rpath /usr/lib/ethereal" \ instead of LDFLAGS="-Xlinker -rpath /usr/lib/wireshark" \
<bddebian> Boo
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: debdiff doesnt look too bad -remember, a lot of that stuff gets created on the fly, and removed in the clean rule
<Hobbsee> kristog: that means i did a crap patch for it.  hush :P
<Nafallo> why aren't the stuff removed before upload then? :-)
<kristog> Hobbsee: Nafallo , please, use debhelper >= 5 and switch to the new SV
<kristog> (standard version)
<Hobbsee> kristog: for kismet?
<Hobbsee> kristog: id' prefer to just sync it.
* Hobbsee wonders what kristog is.
<kristog> Hobbsee: yes, probably you are right, anyway, i wonder if the Debian maintainer is MIA or not.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, you're not meant to touch debhelper version or standards version in an Ubuntu delta except if absolutely necessary.
<Hobbsee> er, s/what/who/
<pirast> hi
<kristog> Fujitsu: yes. sorry, i use to update all package. and then send a patch to the debian bts. sorry, my fault.
<pirast> i have got a question. i want to sync some packages from debian multimedia via revu.
<Fujitsu> pirast, if it's a sync it doesn't go through REVU.
<pirast> Fujitsu, what about new packages which are in debian-multimedia?
<kristog> Hobbsee: who am i?
<pirast> and which are not in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> kristog: yes, a DD or a MOTU or what?
<Fujitsu> pirast, just request a sync... #ubuntu-motu is a more suitable place for this.
<pirast> whups.. i thought i'd be there :-)
<pirast> thanks anyway
<kristog> Hobbsee: dd, but i'm doing the *new*-motu proccess ;)
<Hobbsee> kristog: ahhh....
* Fujitsu runs off to bed, for real this time.
<Hobbsee> kristog: okay, i'll listen to you more then :P
<Hobbsee> kristog: but i would prefer to just sync it, and then get all future versions automatically synced
<kristog> Hobbsee: please don't trust in me ;) normally i say a lot of bullshit ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62014 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62015 in rhythmbox (main) "commands from terminal no longer work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62016 in Ubuntu "sync xmms2 0.2DrFeelgood-6 from sid (overriding changes OK)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62016
<Nafallo> haha!
<Nafallo> that's a version number allright :-P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62017 in gsf-sharp (universe) "Fail to update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62018 in routes (universe) "please sync 1.5-1 from debian unstable" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62020 in glibc (main) "nscd ignores /etc/hosts" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62021 in Ubuntu "Knot3 alternate installer with server-expert has poorly formated window" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62024 in Ubuntu "The tool does not accepts the DHCP server address in ethernet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62023 in gnome-print (main) "Learn printing from Fedora (gnome)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62023
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62027 in Ubuntu "exceptions.SystemError" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62027
<Xk2c> i have a question about Bug #60230
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60230 in pppoeconf "pppoeconf calls zenity with wrong arguments" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/60230
<Xk2c> howto add it to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-6.10-beta
<Xk2c> ?
<neutrinomass> Xk2c: You're not supposed to add it ;)
<Xk2c> ic
<neutrinomass> Xk2c: Milestones should only be set be developers (given that they are the ones actually doing the work )
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62031 in Ubuntu "GDM sometimes does not start correct on XDMCP remote session" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62031
<Xk2c> but nonetheless it is an important one for edgy
<Xk2c> ic
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62034 in coreutils (main) "dd segfaults (amd64)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62036 in sysvinit (main) "/etc/init.d/rc should respect ltsp-client as an endpoint for usplash progressbar lenght calculation" [Low,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62036
<neutrinomass> is bug 59624 a dupe of bug 42264 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59624 in coreutils "dd segv's unless status=noxfer flag used" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59624
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42264 in gettext "language pack po files drop cflag comment which causes segfaults in e. g. 'dd'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42264
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: yes
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: also bug 62034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62034 in coreutils "dd segfaults (amd64)" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62034
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: I'm not sure about 62034 ... why? The stack traces in 42264 and 59624 are slightly different, that's why I'm asking
<neutrinomass> 62034 is unlikely to be a dupe of 42264 actually ...
<pepsiman> neutrinomass: I'm on amd64, unsetting LANG stops the segfault
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62042 in openoffice.org (main) "OPenoffice malfunctioning with SCIM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62043 in gnome-menus (main) "Menu Update Lag" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62043
<neutrinomass> pepsiman: Ahh, ok then
<pepsiman> 59624 needs a newer version of gettext, which probably isn't going to happen for dapper, but probably has happened for edgy
<pepsiman> and the langpacks need to be updated to cope with the new gettext
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62044 in dak (universe) "[Sync Request]  dak 1.0-8.1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62046 in kdebase (main) "[Edgy]  kdeprint doesn't show the printer's drivers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62048 in fnfx (universe) "[Sync Request]  fnfx 0.3-12" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62049 in gnome-power-manager (main) "GNOME session not saved when pressing the power button" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62051 in fnorb (universe) "[Sync Request]  fnorb 1.3-3" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62051
<kristog> ehrr
<kristog> fnord not fnorb ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62050 in kdebase (main) "[Kubuntu Edgy]  KDM & X Do Not Start Automatically" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62054 in Ubuntu "Resume after long hibernation triggers new hibernation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62055 in Ubuntu "The shutdown process doesn't work correctly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62057 in Ubuntu "VTs not working when using splash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62058 in gnome-hearts (universe) "0.1.2-1 not installable on Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62059 in kismet (universe) "[Sync Request]  Kismet-2006-04-R1" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62060 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Running command: sudo update-flashplugin Gives result: automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62060
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62061 in Ubuntu "My webcam stays turned on after the boot process" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62062 in Ubuntu "Multimedia System Selector: Video input test doesn't work correctly but my webcam works" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62062
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62064 in human-icon-theme (main) "Cancel button icons are not themed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62065 in glitz (main) "Version/dependancy issues for libglitz1-dev package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62066 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot "Save" dialog does not show text for the "Desktop" location" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62067 in gimp (main) "Exit gimp while saving file to corrupt image" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62067
<hind3nburg> hey i'm having some problems with installing apache2, there are some broken packages
<hind3nburg> does anyone know if something is being done about this?
<hind3nburg> i'm in edgy if that helps
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62068 in apache2 (main) "apache files docs owned by root." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62069 in plucker (universe) "Plucker: dead symlinks" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62069
<pepsiman> hind3nburg: which packages?
<hind3nburg>   apache2: Depends: apache2-mpm-worker (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed or
<hind3nburg>                     apache2-mpm-prefork (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed or
<hind3nburg>                     apache2-mpm-perchild (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<pepsiman> works for me:
<pepsiman> The following NEW packages will be installed: apache2 apache2-common apache2-mpm-worker apache2-utils libapr0 libpcre3
<hind3nburg> fart... ok well i wonder how i can resolve this? i tried uninstalling everything apache related
<pepsiman> try "sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-mpm-worker"
<hind3nburg> nope
<hind3nburg> i did that
<pepsiman> does it give a reason?
<hind3nburg> and then tried an install -f on apache2-mpm-worker and ...
<hind3nburg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hind3nburg>   apache2-mpm-worker: Depends: apache2-common (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<hind3nburg> E: Broken packages
<pepsiman> try "sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-common"
<hind3nburg> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hind3nburg>   apache2-common: Depends: apache2-utils (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<hind3nburg> E: Broken packages
<pepsiman> try "sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-mpm-worker apache2-common apache2-utils"
<hind3nburg>   apache2-common: Depends: apache2-utils (= 2.0.55-4ubuntu2) but 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<hind3nburg> E: Broken packages
<hind3nburg> it says apache2-utils is already the latest version
<pepsiman> .1 in a version means NMU?
<hind3nburg> means what?
<pepsiman> non maintainer upload
<hind3nburg> oh
<hind3nburg> awesome
<hind3nburg> i removed it and now everything is installing
<hind3nburg> thanks!
<pepsiman> I wish apt-get was more helpful in this situation
<gnomefreak> try aptitude
<gnomefreak> but read carefully
<hind3nburg> so if it's nmu does that mean that there are possible problems, or that it didn't come from the ubuntu repos?
<gnomefreak> !info nmu
<ubotu> Package nmu does not exist in any distro I know
<gnomefreak> !info nmu edgy
<ubotu> Package nmu does not exist in edgy
<pepsiman> hind3nburg: I don't know where you got that package from
<gnomefreak> nmdidnt come from ubuntu repos
<gnomefreak> nmu didnt
<hind3nburg> ya me neither... weird
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: we're talking about apache2-utils
<pepsiman> !info apache2-utils
<gnomefreak> they should be in the repos
<ubotu> apache2-utils: utility programs for webservers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 89 kB, installed size 256 kB
<pepsiman> dapper version > edgy version !
<gnomefreak> !info apache2-utils edgy
<ubotu> apache2-utils: utility programs for webservers. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 89 kB, installed size 256 kB
<hind3nburg> lol
<pepsiman> I think that's a bug
<hind3nburg> so i everyone doing a dapper upgrade with apache installed is probably seeing this
<pepsiman> yep
<gnomefreak> aptitude should fix that for you
<gnomefreak> im asking now
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62071 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Middle-click on scrollbar pastes text instead of jumping." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62071
<hind3nburg> so should i write the bug, because i haven't found it on launchpad? is there someone obvious i can assign it to?
<gnomefreak> dont assign it to anyone let me know the bug number please
<hind3nburg> k
<gnomefreak> hind3nburg: include all the errors you get
<hind3nburg> ok
<gnomefreak> brb gsmoke
<compotatoj> I triaged a bug and want to mark it as confirmed, but I don't know how/don't have the ability to. What should I do?
<gnomefreak> compotatoj: make sure you can reproduce the error (it cant be your bug)
<gnomefreak> than click on the package name and change unconfirmed to confirmed with a note that you were ablet o produce it and give any info on it that the reporter didnt
<compotatoj> Ok, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62072 in Ubuntu "Edgy fails to boot if I have usb devices plugged in" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62072
<hind3nburg> bug 62073
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62073 in apache "apache2-utils version decreased in Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62073
<hind3nburg> gnomefreak: there it is
<compotatoj> Wow, triaging bugs is a lot of fun... especially with programs I use a lot, like Gaim.
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> brb let me look at this
<gnomefreak> seeing if it does it on a clean edgy
<gnomefreak> it seems to work fine on clean edgy
<hind3nburg> ya i believe it
<pepsiman> gnomefreak: I already checked that
<hind3nburg> is there a motu channel that i should show this to? or just leave it be?
<gnomefreak> ok i confirmed it and added something you might want to read/try
<gnomefreak> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<gnomefreak> hind3nburg: its not a motu issue its in main
<hind3nburg> oh right
<gnomefreak> i have already let main know about it
<hind3nburg> cool
<pepsiman> which channel was that?
<gnomefreak> pepsiman: what channel for main devel?
<pepsiman> yep
<hind3nburg> i'll see if i can get a reponse for your response on the ticket...
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-devel
<pepsiman> thx
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62073 in apache (universe) "apache2-utils version decreased in Edgy" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62073
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ping
<hind3nburg> gnomefreak: for the ticket, do you want me to do the install -f now that i've resolved the problem?
<gnomefreak> hind3nburg: comment on bug how you fixed it
<hind3nburg> i did though, i said uninstalled the apache-utils package and then installed apache2 which installed everything
<hind3nburg> is that not what you mean?
<gnomefreak> ok no just leave it that
<hind3nburg> k
<gnomefreak> now we just wait :)
<hind3nburg> nice, um i have another one if anyone is up for it...
<hind3nburg> bug 57626
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57626 in human-icon-theme "Network Monitor Icons look stretched out on 1280x768 resolution" [Untriaged,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57626
<hind3nburg> it seems like its taking a while for anyone to do something about and i've done some research myself
<gnomefreak> hind3nburg: sometimes its hard to track down the exact cause of it
<hind3nburg> i can't tell if it's upstream problem or just a theming thing
<hind3nburg> ya
<gnomefreak> the maintainer/creator may have 30 other packages to contend to
<hind3nburg> well i don't want it to sit assigned to ubuntu-desktop if i really should be writing the bug for gnome
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62074 in gnome-applets (main) "Duplicated word in keyboard accessibility monitor doc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62074
<gnomefreak> hind3nburg: its in progress it would have been changed already
<hind3nburg> ya but it's in progress by someone without a wireless card - so a lot of good that does
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62075 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "GPF when using sugar-jhbuild from laptop.org" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62075
<gnomefreak> that bug states the icon is not showing right not that he doesnt have a net connection. If the maintainer is busy than people should feel free to try to fix it either by using an older version or build it themselves
<hind3nburg> no the guy who moved it to in progress wrote a note saying he didn't have a wireless card
<hind3nburg> so he can't see the problem
<hind3nburg> the wireless icon is the one with the problem
<hind3nburg> and i've debugged the problem as best i can tell, but don't know what to do with the results
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62076 in mono (main) "Crash of monodevelop when changing GTK+ theme" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62077 in Ubuntu "/etc/inittab refers to missing /etc/init.d/powerfail" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62077
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62079 in gtkpool (universe) "[Sync Request]  gtkpool 0.5.0-7" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62079
<Nafallo> ehm. we don't have an inittab anymore, right? :-)
<Nafallo> oh. we do :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62080 in Ubuntu "can't find asm/unaligned.h" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62081 in gmail-notify (universe) "Preferences window won't just close" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62081
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62082 in firefox (main) "firefox hard locks edubuntu edgy knot 3" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62083 in mplayer (multiverse) "Neither Mplayer nor Totem work with the codecs any more" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62087 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Charge in W and charge rate in Wh" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62087
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62084 in firefox (main) "firefox-dev: missing (or outdated) replaces on firefox" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62085 in Ubuntu "Wireless networking dead after update" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62086 in kdebluetooth (main) "Starts pairing with a phone, will not prompt for PIN" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62089 in osgal-cvs (universe) "[Sync Request]  osgal-cvs 20060714-1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62088 in viewmol (universe) "Edgy - viewmol gives script error during installation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62090 in openoffice.org (main) "A graph in 2D does not show the text shown in 3D" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62090
#ubuntu-bugs 2006-09-24
<exosyst> the adopting packages link on the wiki is broken - anyone care to fix or know the correct URI?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62091 in Ubuntu "poweroff/reboot hangs with boot splash and dual-head X setup (edgy)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62092 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant does not activate, despite being installed." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62092
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62093 in Ubuntu "Computer locks up" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62093
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62094 in synergy (universe) "synergy crash on startup" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62094
<tuhl> crimsun: yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62095 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "oops on boot from Jmicron patch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62095
<JohnTheRevelator> Hello, I was looking thru the install software app (not synaptic), saw xtraceroute and wanted to test. This package is broken, doesn't let you type. Doesn't have any test on it.
<JohnTheRevelator> But I can't seem to find the source package to report a bug
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> Ubuntu doesn't ship it
<JohnTheRevelator> Ok, now that's a little weird
<JohnTheRevelator> (I'm in edgy)
<geser> the source package is xt
<geser> !info xt egdy
<ubotu> xt: A graphical traceroute. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-7ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 916 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<JohnTheRevelator> Thnx
<JohnTheRevelator> Perhaps someone can confirm it's broken.
<tuhl> crimsun: any solution? It is a know bug , I found it in lauchpad , but no solution
<tuhl> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57121
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57121 in Ubuntu Dapper "apt-get dist-upgrade fails from Dapper to Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> tuhl: that bug was reportedly fixed already
<tuhl> crimsun: what is the solution? apt-get update - apt-get upgrade is no solution
<crimsun> tuhl: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<crimsun> JohnTheRevelator: does it work if you disable composite in xorg.conf?
<JohnTheRevelator> crimsun, how do I do that?
<crimsun> you need an Extension section where you explicitly disable composite
<exosyst> is it a good idea to disable damage as well? problems have occurred with that, ymmv tho
<tuhl> crimsun: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/57121 has no "solved" notice
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57121 in Ubuntu Dapper "apt-get dist-upgrade fails from Dapper to Edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<crimsun> tuhl: dpkg -l python-minimal |grep ^ii |awk '{print $3}'
<tuhl> crimsun: I am running the distupgrade...
<exosyst> why that line crimsun?
<crimsun> it's possible that the newer python-minimal isn't installed, which would trigger that output
<crimsun> (I only asked for Candidate last time, not Installed)
<crimsun> exosyst: which?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62096 in Ubuntu "users-admin does not require admin priveleges to add user" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62096
<tuhl> crimsun: 2.4.3-5ubuntu1
<crimsun> bingo
<exosyst> crimsun: feel dumb now - was looking at your command oddly, not as a pipe to awk :S
<crimsun> tuhl: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/python-minimal_2.4.3-11ubuntu3*deb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62097 in xt (universe) "Edgy: Broken package " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62097
<tuhl> crimsun: python-minimal (= 2.4.3-5ubuntu1) but 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 is installed
<crimsun> tuhl: need the whole error
<tuhl> pastbin is so slow....
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62098 in Ubuntu "Cannot create user with randomly generated password using users-admin" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62099 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel Panic" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62099
<crimsun> tuhl: just choose another of the hundreds available, then :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<tuhl> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/792959
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> tuhl: dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/python_2.4.3-11ubuntu3*deb /var/cache/apt/archives/python-minimal_2.4.3-11ubuntu3*deb
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62100 in nautilus (main) "cpu usage" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62100
<crimsun> that should get you up and running
<tuhl> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/792966
<crimsun> tuhl: (you can use another pastebin, btw)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62101 in qgo (universe) "Please sync qgo (universe) 1.5.1-1 from Debian (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62101
<tuhl> crimsun: no prob
<crimsun> tuhl: add --force-depends-version
<tuhl> crimsun: does not change anything
<crimsun> dpkg -i --force-depends-version [..] ?
<tuhl> http://pastebin.com/792975
<crimsun> tuhl: what's your currently installed version of python2.4-minimal?
<tuhl> iU  python-minimal                         2.4.3-11ubuntu3
<crimsun> not python-minimal, python2.4-minimal.
<tuhl> sorry
<tuhl> iF  python2.4-minimal 2.4.3-8ubuntu1
<tuhl> crimsun: I have to got to bed - thanks for your support
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: oh ubugtu is repeating bugs after being commented on
<gnomefreak> atleast 1
<Seveas> hmm
<gnomefreak> i have stopped looking
<Seveas> it should no longer do that
<Seveas> thanks for notifying, will look into it
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<Nafallo> Seveas: did madduck contact you about the Nokia 770 you won somewhere? :-)
<Seveas> Nafallo, not yet
<Seveas> (or he got caught by my spamfilter)
<Nafallo> oki, he tried to get a hold of you in -devel this week. said he had sent you mail.
<Seveas> hmm, will check the spamfilter
<Nafallo> good :-). hope you find it.
<Seveas> nothing with madduck as sender
<Nafallo> you might want to ping him here on IRC then :-).
<Nafallo> so he knows you're alive etc... :-)
<Seveas> It looks like mail from the prof. who handed out the things got caught in the spamfilter though
<Seveas> but another mail from him got through
<Nafallo> ah, yea. he only talked about some email, not any more specific than that :-)
<Nafallo> anyway, message delivered. time to watch another movie ;-).
<Seveas> have fun
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62102 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Edgy Installer Cannot read 2nd hard drive partitions" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62103 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62104 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "New kernels oops intermittently (cpufreqd-related?)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62105 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Kernel panic in -9 kernel" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62107 in gcc-4.1 (main) "WINE source build segfault on edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62106 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Cannot set modes other than 'Managed' on Atheros based wifi card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62106
<boricua> gnomefreak: just curious if you had time to look at the 52648?  no rushing you :-)
<gnomefreak> bug 52648
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52648 in gnome-network "locks system configring linksys card" [Untriaged,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62108 in control-center (main) "Control Center Crashed when I was in the Themes applet" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62110 in gnustep-back (universe) "Please sync gnustep-back 0.11.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62111 in rubrica (universe) "Please sync rubrica 1.0.15-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62112 in hk-classes (universe) "Please sync hk-classes 0.8.1a-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62113 in xorg (main) "Xorg D-states on initialisation" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62114 in oem-config (main) "[Edgy]  System gets stuck after choosing keyboard (oem install)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62115 in adolc (universe) "[Sync Request]  adolc 1.10.2-1" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62115
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62116 in firefox (main) "Firefox / Can't Import Bookmarks" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62117 in easychem (universe) "[Sync Request]  easychem 0.6-2" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62118 in Ubuntu "[Edgy]  Mounted partitions have 2 icons on desktop (knot 3)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62118
<CarlFK> if I send an email to 60340@bugs.launchpad.net does it get sent to everyone involved with that bug?
<CarlFK> like a little list server
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62119 in update-manager (main) "cannot upgrade" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62119
<crimsun> CarlFK: anyone subscribed, yes
<CarlFK> good.  I hit reply, didn't notice where it was going till after I hit send
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62120 in fluxbox (universe) "Please sync fluxbox 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62121 in acpi-support (main) "acpi-support fails without uswsusp" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62121
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62122 in acpi-support (main) "s2disk device settings doesn't work with lvm" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62122
<theCore> can help me?
<theCore> I'm seeing a lot of duplicates, but I am not sure if they are really duplicates
<crimsun> sure, list the bug #s
<theCore> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=invalid-literal-for-int
<theCore> I marked some as duplicates of bug 42774
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42774 in ubiquity "Installer Crash: ValueError: invalid literal for int()" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42774
<theCore> but I stopped because I thought maybe I was not doing the right thing
<crimsun> ubiquity bugs are in a league of their own. If you're not sure, please don't triage them; leave that to Colin.
<crimsun> (He tends to become frustrated when people mis-triage those bugs.)
<theCore> ok, I marked bug 47946 48383 58733 58733 as duplicate
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47946 in ubiquity "debconf frontend went away" [Medium,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47946
<theCore> how could I revert that?
<crimsun> erase the bug #
<theCore> ok
<theCore> done
<theCore> should I mail him the list?
<crimsun> no need
<theCore> thanks crimeboy
<theCore> oups
<theCore> err. crimsun
<crimsun> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62123 in gnome-applets (main) "Geyes preferences window too small" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62124 in gnome-randr-applet (universe) "Add to Panel... section typo" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62124
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62125 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "The word kubuntu is split in Edgy Knot 3 usplash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62125
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62126 in linux-meta (main) "System freezes (responsive only to alt-sysrq)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62126
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62127 in sql-ledger (universe) "[Sync request]  sql-ledger_2.6.19-1from debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62128 in synaptic (main) "New search "clears" other search result; only at most 2 searches listed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62129 in Ubuntu "chinese fonts with menu " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62129
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62130 in amule (universe) "amule crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62131 in evolution (main) "(edgy) "bubbly" column headers for message list" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62132 in gedit (main) "Please retain state of Open > All Files / All Text Files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62133 in scim-anthy (main) "Environment not properly prepared for SCIM" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62134 in Ubuntu "When Using AIGLX on Edgy cant turn of Laptop" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62134
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62135 in xserver-xorg-driver-i810 (main) "Support for Intel 965 (GMA X3000) doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62135
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62136 in Ubuntu "Wlan USB Stick D-Link DWL 122 dont work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62136
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62137 in Ubuntu "Browser's fonts looks ugly" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62138 in Ubuntu "XFCE time-admin crashed when I try to select Time Zone." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62139 in gdm (main) "gdm hangs altogether after timeout on the gdm socket" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62140 in gedit (main) "Pleave remove Insert (INS) / Overwrite (OVR) modes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62141 in Ubuntu "PCI: Failed to allocate mem ressource" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62141
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62142 in screensaver-default-images (main) "Is it used anywhere?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62143 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu and Xubuntu (Edgy Knot3) end sessions with a black screen" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62143
<Derevko> I'm trying to build my custom kernel (debian way), but I have an issue:
<Derevko> The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h "" does not match current version: "2.6.18-ck1" Please correct this.
<Derevko> How can I fix this?
<crimsun> please ask in #ubuntu
<cagdas> hi, I think that I have a bug
<cagdas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24631
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62144 in gnome-power-manager (main) "XDMCP user is allowed to hibernate the terminal server" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62144
<cagdas> I've encountered the problem I've pasted after the command "apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin" which wanted to remove totem-gstreamer
<cagdas> I have canceled the command with "no"
<cagdas> but now I can't install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin although I've totem-gstreamer
<crimsun> cagdas: you need the universe repo enabled for dapper-updates
<crimsun> (it definitely exists in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/totem/)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62145 in erlang (universe) "Segfault when Startings Wings3d" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62145
<cagdas> crimsun: thanks a lot, but why?
<cagdas> where should I look for such information
<crimsun> cagdas: in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<cagdas> crimsun: I've changed the sources.list as you mentioned
<cagdas> what I ask is how did you know that I need universe repo in dapper-updates
<crimsun> because it's a FAQ
<cagdas> oh thanks
<Derevko> crimsun: ok, I find Bug #58570
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58570 in kernel-package "kernel_image target fails with kernel 2.6.18-rc" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58570
<crimsun> it would be great to merge that patch from debian 377267
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 377267 in kernel-package "kernel-package: kernel_image target fails with kernel 2.6.18-rc1" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/377267
<Derevko> yes, I'm trying that patch
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62147 in muine (universe) "Segafults if you import a folder" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62146 in muine (universe) "segfaults if you open the "Skip to..." dialog" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62149 in totem (main) "[edgy] Won't play audio CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62150 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Root access to recovery mode without asking password" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62150
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62148 in euler (universe) "Please review merge of euler" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62152 in amule (universe) "Amule crashed in Edgy when I did a search" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62153 in nautilus-sendto (main) "After removing Evolution completely, nautilus-sendto crashes..." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62155 in samba (main) "Can't browse windows computers" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62155
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62156 in Ubuntu "no ip address after boot" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62156
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62151 in firefox (main) "Firefox wants to recover from a crashing session each time I launch it" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62158 in pandora (universe) "Please bump pandora to 0.9" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62158
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62159 in rsibreak (universe) "rsibreak wrongly puts kopete accounts online" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62160 in geximon (universe) "[Sync Request]  geximon 0.7.3-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62160
<cowbud> is there a reason why there is no option to select which distro is affected when submitting bugs?
<Nafallo> there is
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62161 in kdebase (main) "Konq crashes on clicking every other link out of knode." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62161
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug
<Nafallo> that files it against ubuntu
<Hobbsee> you should pick which package it is
<cowbud> I mean edgy / dapper etc
<Nafallo> should be able to using the same logic...
<Nafallo> go to the distroversion and file the bug that is..
<pepsiman> all you can do is put the distro name in the description
<cowbud> yah so what I am saying is wouldn't it be better to add like a select box that says Dapper Edgy Hoary etc
<cowbud> I mean for triaging I would think that would be a hell of a lot easier as I am using edgy I can readily test edgy bugs not dapper bugs..
<pepsiman> use a dapper chroot to test dapper bugs
<cowbud> but if the user didn't add DAPPER to the description I really don't know which version the bug is for..
<cowbud> is there a good reason to not do that?
<pepsiman> so try edgy first
<cowbud> that is a waste of time
<cowbud> I am just wondering why it wouldn't be done that way
<cowbud> it just seems logical to me so I am not attacking or anything just looking for the reason behind it..
<pepsiman> i actually agree with you
<cowbud> maybe I should submit a bug against launchpad if one doesn't already exist :)
<pepsiman> I'm sure I've seen a discussion of this somewhere
<cowbud> well if you happen to come across it again don't hesitate to send the link my way :)
<pepsiman> can't find it
<geser> malone bug 58447
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58447 in malone "There's no field in the bug report page to enter distribution release or arch." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58447
<Hobbsee> i'm fairly sure it does
<cowbud> you're fairly sure it does what?
<cowbud> gerr and now I just submitted a dupe hehe i'll triage that..
<cowbud> hrmm why can't I mark my bug as a dupe because I submitted it?
<Hobbsee> i'm fairly sure it does already contain that bug
<Hobbsee> er, you should be able to
<Hobbsee> how are you trying to mark it as a dupe?
<cowbud> under the change status..
<cowbud> unconfirmed needs info rejected etc is all I get there..
<Fujitsu> No, it's the `Mark as duplicate' link on the left-hand navigation bar.
<cowbud> ahh yah ok thanks :)
<cowbud> too bad it was submitted at the beginning of 2006
<cowbud> little hope for that getting added :(
<cowbud> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs I guess the ability is there just no one uses it because of the report bug page redirecting as the initial bug mentions..
<Hobbsee> effectively
<Hobbsee> they're talking about chnaging it
<bddebian> Boo
<cowbud> where are you reading that?
<Hobbsee> in #ubuntu-devel a while ago
<Hobbsee> or someone was
<Nafallo> bug #62162
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62162 in launchpad "Launchpad should support subversions of distributions i.e. Dapper Eft etc" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62162
<Nafallo> what's Dapper Eft? :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62163 in evolution (main) "Evolution doesn't open keyring when launched by a keybinding" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62163
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62164 in Ubuntu ""Sundance" network card driver" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62164
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62165 in wifi-radar (universe) "no signal strenght unable to find eth to use" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62166 in wifi-radar (universe) "Kubuntu wifi-radar menu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62167 in gaim (main) "[2.0 beta3]  gaim crash when trying to change status" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62167
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62168 in firefox (main) "Crash on start" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62169 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu panel configuration " [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62170 in foomatic-db (main) "Dependency of ubuntu-desktop... should be in 'main'" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62170
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62171 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "(AMD64) Installing BETA nVidia drivers causes kernel panic in -9, but not in -8" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62172 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "conflicts with bittorrent (or java) for complete lock up (no response)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62173 in Ubuntu "Memtest+ and system startup use a flatpannel incompatible resolution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #61961 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Security update" [Untriaged,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/61961
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62174 in grcm (universe) "Wrong icon path" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62175 in gthumb (main) "memory leak in gthumb 2.7.6 (dapper)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62176 in gnome-games (main) "robots 2.14.3 hangs at level 65" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62177 in cssed (universe) "Cssed Icon" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62177
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62178 in Ubuntu "Code of Conduct used as a crutch" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62178
<cowbud> haha that code of conduct bug is awesome
<robitaille> But I had to reject it...
<robitaille> it's not really a bug about the distro, but it is a bug about the community
<cowbud> indeed
<cowbud> people need to not get their feelings hurt so easily, yah he could have said his statement for tactful but whatever..
<Nafallo> create a community product then :-)
<cowbud> hehe
<robitaille> https://launchpad.net/people/communitycouncil/+assignedbugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62180 in xorg (main) "glxinfo crash X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62181 in pmount (main) "Problems with my external drive access" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62179 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Click to send e-mail doesn't cut "mailto:" string" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62179
<Nafallo> oh
<Nafallo> John's bug should go there then :-)
<Nafallo> ...but that comment works as well ;-)
<robitaille> if we assign that bug there, it will probably stay open forever...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62182 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu can only hibernate once" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62182
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62183 in Ubuntu "Boot menu on Install CD contains wrong german translation "Start  or install K/X/EDU/Ubuntu" to "K/X/EDU/Ubuntu starten"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62183
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62184 in Ubuntu "Once headphones removed sound goes" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62184
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62185 in devhelp (main) "Sections doesn't work." [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62188 in gnome-panel (main) "applets disorganized when change back screen resolution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62189 in Ubuntu "Typing Exit at Emergency Root Term does Nothing" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62191 in debian-installer (main) "Ubuntu install fails in Dapper Drake" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62192 in evolution (main) "evolution ships with spam filtering completely mangled" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62194 in evolution (main) "Folder list doesn't display properly with new message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62194
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62195 in grub (main) "edgy update-grub destroys kopt" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62196 in acpi-support (main) "IBM T41 under Edgy: Kernel Panic for Suspend/Hibernate" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62196
<MisterN> hi. this is a whole channel mess.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62197 in Ubuntu "Edgy - Windows cannot see Ubuntu PC but Ububtu can see Windows" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62197
<Nafallo> MisterN: no, you where in the correct chan. bug devs doesn't work on weekends.
<Nafallo> MisterN: may I propose you file a bug instead?
<MisterN> Nafallo: then i'd have to remember my launchpad password, right? :D
<Nafallo> MisterN: right. or ask for a new one.
<MisterN> oh. that'll take a time because my client is just fetching like 4600 messages with POP3
<MisterN> (switched from IMAP to POP3)
<MisterN> i will file a bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62198 in cupsys (main) "[Edgy]  cups-included PPDs found twice" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62190 in Baltix "bcm43xx driver increase cpu usage" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62190
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62199 in gutenprint (main) "[Edgy]  gutenprint PPDs found twice" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62199
<Nafallo> goodie :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62200 in nautilus (main) "can't eject phone's memory card" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62200
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62201 in Ubuntu "application ktouch crashed and caused the signall 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62201
<MisterN> damn launchpad won't let me log in
<MisterN> i just want to file a bug. but launchpad won't let me
<Nafallo> oh?
<MisterN> i try to login
<MisterN> with the right password it "succeeds"
<MisterN> but i'm reported as "Not Logged In"
<MisterN> when i try to enter malone, then, it asks me for identification again. and again. and again...
<Nafallo> do you allow cookies?
<MisterN> i'll check
<MisterN> might be a firefox-beta-bug :D
<Nafallo> it do sound like a cookie problem ;-)
<MisterN> oh no i accidentally not only removed cookies last week
<MisterN> i also blocked the sites of which i deleted the cookies
<MisterN> launchpad.net being one of them
<MisterN> i'm in. thanks for your hint
<Nafallo> np :-)
<tuhl> crimsun: ping
<MisterN> i filed the bug. ubugtu should list it soon here?
<Nafallo> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62202 in boost (main) "program segfaults without upstream fix" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62202
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62203 in gnucash (universe) "Unnecessary (-dev) dependencies in gnucash in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62203
<MisterN> #62202 is my first bug report. is it formally fine?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62204 in openoffice.org (main) "crash and logout when opening a particular .doc file" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62205 in Ubuntu "Impossible to mount DVD in DVD-rom drive" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62205
<tuhl> crimsun: ping
<pepsiman> MisterN: when does it crash?
<MisterN> pepsiman: when i start it.
<pepsiman> it doesn't say that in the bug
<MisterN> it's my own application
<MisterN> it's not inherently crashing on start
<MisterN> actually it's crashing when somebody is using the second function in the patch and then trying to use the returned pointer which will be 0 under some circumstances
<MisterN> would a minimal example increase the likelihood of the fix being applied?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62206 in linux-meta (main) "Marvell 88E8056 gigabyte LAN interface on asus p5b doesn't work" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62206
<pepsiman> MisterN: I don't know, maybe.
<MisterN> the fix is approved by the upstream devs
<Nafallo> NOOO!
* Nafallo thinks he has that chipset on the motherboard he ordered.
<pepsiman> MisterN: I'm wondering why you're pushing for this patch to be included, when it will be picked up sometime after the next boost release happens
<MisterN> pepsiman: umm well i'm pushing it because i don't want my applications to crash
<MisterN> and it will take ages for ubuntu to approve the next release
<pepsiman> I'm still not sure which application is crashing, but it's not me you need to convince
<MisterN> my own. it's the application i developed.
<MisterN> it works when i apply this fix locally
<pepsiman> are you providing this app to ubuntu users?
<MisterN> no the app is like pre-alpha
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62207 in mono (main) "Crash with open banshee" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62207
<pepsiman> MisterN: so I'm not seeing the need to rush the fix in
<pepsiman> but it's not my decision
<poningru> anyone have any funny/weird bugs this week?
<poningru> for UWN
<ajmitch> pepsiman: yes, but the bug may affect other apps
<MisterN> when i first found the bug about half a year ago i thought it was my apps fault. therefore i just reverted my changes then. now i applied them again as they became more urgent and it appeared again
<MisterN> then i tracked it down and found it to be a typo in a header
<MisterN> this might have happened to others who have not spoken up
<pepsiman> MisterN: I can see it's important for you
<pepsiman> I'm trying to determine the importance for Ubuntu
<MisterN> i am a ubuntu user.
<pepsiman> and you have a fix
<MisterN> yes. patching the library locally.
<MisterN> but it will be overwritten on the next random update
<MisterN> or when i do a fresh install
<Nafallo> poningru: well, mplayer has undergone a major overhaul :-)
<pepsiman> The bug is lacking information on how to reproduce.  Add it and someone can confirm the bug
<poningru> hehe I need something/stupid/weird
<MisterN> i will create a minimal fix
<poningru> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/60472
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60472 in metacity "Spacebardoesnotworkafterupgradetoedgy" [Untriaged,Rejected] 
<poningru> for example
<pepsiman> bug 62178
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62178 in Ubuntu "Code of Conduct used as a crutch" [Untriaged,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62178
<MisterN> -fix+example
<poningru> hehe nice
<poningru> err... thats kinda a bad ... thing to put in UWN
<pepsiman> yeah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62208 in evolution (main) "impossible to backup ~/.evolution/mail/config/et-expanded-mbox:*" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62208
<tuhl> crimsun: ping
<MisterN> pepsiman: you may try my minimal example if you wish (link for convenience: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/boost/+bug/62202 )
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 62202 in boost "program segfaults without upstream fix" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62210 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes opening a png picture with "View Inline"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62210
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62211 in uim (universe) "Conflicts" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62212 in gtkpod (universe) "Confusing packages in edgy" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62213 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed - Ubuntu dapper live CD" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62209 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer won't build from source on AMD64" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62209
<Nafallo> yes, WE KNOW! baah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62215 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "2.6.17-9.23 regression: crash at boot (amd64)" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62216 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "tg3 module resets repeatedly on 2.6.17-9" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62217 in vlc (universe) "VLC 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6- h264 support is broken" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62218 in foomatic-db-hpijs (main) "[Edgy]  Please remove driver/hpijs-rss.xml and opt/hpijs-rss-*" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62219 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Burnfree should be enabled by default" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62220 in soundconverter (universe) "Please review new upstream version of soundconverter" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62221 in ubiquity (main) "installation ubuntu crashed" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62221
<Ubugtu> New bug: #62222 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "2.6.15-27 (-686) has problems with my keyboard" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/62222
<MisterN> nacht
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-17
<ubotu> New bug: #140010 in ltsp (main) "cursor disappears frequently in latest Gutsy build" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140010
<ubotu> New bug: #140011 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140011
<ubotu> New bug: #140012 in gwenrename (universe) "package gwenrename None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gwenrename.list]  failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/gwenview.png', which is also in package gwenview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140012
<mpech> ha
<mpech> funny bug in gwget
<mpech> who wants to see here ? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #140016 in firefox (main) "Errors in blocking images message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140016
<ubotu> New bug: #140017 in tracker (main) "tracker doesn't follow symlinks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140017
<ubotu> New bug: #140018 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Disyncronisation with current brightness settings and g-p-m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140018
<ubotu> New bug: #140019 in apt (main) "apt-mark broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140019
<ubotu> New bug: #140021 in evolution (main) "unable to connect to smtp server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140021
<ubotu> New bug: #140022 in ubuntu "(Gutsy)Network Manager silently drops connections with USB wifi adapter using zd1211rw driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140022
<ubotu> New bug: #140023 in kaffeine (main) "Feisty: Kaffeine used to play ISOs, doesn't anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140023
<ubotu> New bug: #140025 in nautilus (main) "Unable to mount windows ntfs volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140025
<ubotu> New bug: #140026 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "impossible to set the correct resolution with dual monitor (intel card)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140026
<ubotu> New bug: #140027 in ubuntu "xinerama on a remote desktop problematic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140027
<ubotu> New bug: #140028 in totem (main) "Right click makes the menu appear and disappear in an istant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140028
<ubotu> New bug: #140029 in gnome-panel (main) "Win-32 progam hangs under wine can't be killed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140029
<ubotu> New bug: #140031 in gnome-panel (main) "home directoryname prepended to bug report URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140031
<ubotu> New bug: #140030 in totem (main) "totem has a memory leak that crash the system (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140030
<ubotu> New bug: #140032 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "IOCStatus(0x004b): SCSI IOC Terminated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140032
<ubotu> New bug: #140033 in ubuntu "gnome-panel repozitions on thunderbird start." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140033
<ubotu> New bug: #140034 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager stops working intermittently and needs to be restarted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140034
<ubotu> New bug: #140035 in anjuta (universe) "Anjuta crash when creating a project or openning a exist project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140035
<ubotu> New bug: #140036 in rhythmbox (main) "Locks up when podcast download finishes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140036
<ubotu> New bug: #140037 in upstart (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  upstart readme outdated (edgy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140037
<ubotu> New bug: #140038 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  unattended-upgrades documentation dated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140038
<ubotu> New bug: #140041 in unattended-upgrades (main) "[gutsy tribe 5]  unattended-upgrades documentation unclear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140041
<ubotu> New bug: #140043 in ubuntu "after installing ubuntu 7.04 no update possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140043
<ubotu> New bug: #140044 in libdvdread (universe) "libdvdread3 + libdvdcss2 fails to mount commercial DVD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140044
<ubotu> New bug: #140046 in ubuntu "OpenOffice chrashed when opening a writer file with an included macro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140046
<ubotu> New bug: #140050 in gnome-panel (main) "I loose menu bars when I switch from desktop 1 to 2-4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140050
<ubotu> New bug: #140051 in xserver-xorg-video-amd (main) "amd driver fails to autoconfigure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140051
<kagou> Good Morning
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #140052 in ubuntu "Flash fails to install/work with AMD 64 and nVidia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140052
<ubotu> New bug: #140053 in python-qt3 (main) "python killed by SIGBUS when importing qt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140053
<ubotu> New bug: #140054 in ubuntu "bluetooth mouse doesn't connect at start-up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140054
<ccm> seb128: hi, sorry for "supportin" the +1 war on #139686. Maybe it'd be helpfull integrating a voting mechanism in launchpad?
<Hobbsee> ccm: it's not the forum users decision to make though - there's no indication that they're thinking about possible regressions, etc.
<Hobbsee> ccm: so even "voting" for a bug is irrelevant
<Hobbsee> as in, whether they think it's any good or not is beside the point - they've only seen teh feature lists, tehy probably havent tried new packages
<ccm> Hobbsee: I agree, but on the other hand it's a nice indicator of what people like to get and you prevent "+1" or similar - and some bug tracking systems have such a feature - just giving the users a kind of voice
<Hobbsee> ccm: oh true.  sure, the users like having a voice.  the fact that their voice is effectively worthless in this case (with the question of "should it be put in or not?") is entirely irrelevant.
<ccm> Hobbsee: Don't you think it's a good point getting a feeling how urgently it is to anser/reject/work on a bug?
<ccm> Hobbsee: I agree on your technical point of view but don't forget about the social one
<Hobbsee> ccm: on a weekend?  nothing is that urgent.
<Hobbsee> ccm: oh, i know about the social side as well.  users like to feel that tehy have power, etc.
<ccm> Hobbsee: of course it is not :)
<Hobbsee> ccm: besides, all bugs should be answered immediately, from a user POV
<ccm> Hobbsee: Well, "power" sounds a bit negative, let's call it "influence" in this context
<seb128_> hi
<seb128_> what is the discussion about?
<ccm> 09:19 < ccm> seb128: hi, sorry for "supportin" the +1 war on #139686. Maybe it'd be helpfull
<ccm>              integrating a voting mechanism in launchpad?
<seb128_> ah, my IRC has disconnected
<seb128_> no problem
<Hobbsee> ccm: sure.  but teh point still stands.
<seb128_> but next time somebody start that I'll mark the bug invalid or lock it
<seb128_> I got over 30 mails during the weekend on that bug
<Hobbsee> seb128_: how does one lock bugs, for that matter?
<ccm> Hobbsee argues that votin is more or less irrelevant as all bugs should be answered and you should not let users decide what is important as they cannot evaluate the technical side
<seb128_> Hobbsee: mark it private :p
<Hobbsee> `23meg: you around?
<Hobbsee> seb128_: oh, of course :D
<Hobbsee> seb128_: i forgot about that.
<seb128_> ccm: I don't think it's acceptable to flood people doing work because users are new version addicts which can't wait a day to get a new version during the freeze period
<Hobbsee> ccm: for the latter half, i'm saying that the users saying "we want this" bears little or no influence as to whehter the versions is good to have - due to any regressions, etc.  none of them had *actually* tested a package at all.
<Hobbsee> seb128_: i think part of the problem was that the FA's have not done their job (and in their defense, didnt see that that part was needed), in informing forums users of non-forum ettiquite.
<Hobbsee> which they need to fix.
<Hobbsee> we've seen various screwed up sync requests too, showing no regard for freezes, or other processes.
<Hobbsee> seb128_: the rest of the community is probably slightly more sensible
<Hobbsee> seb128_: keep in mind, this tends to only be forums users (as there's been a forums thread about it, which is how people are finding that bug), who are expecting everything else to work the way a forum does.
<Hobbsee> ccm: also, they tend to only get to what is important for *them*.  which differs for every user.
<Hobbsee> ccm: release teams and such tend to be better at looking at the bigger picture
<seb128_> Hobbsee: what do the forums have to do with that?
<Hobbsee> seb128_: the people who replied on the bug - they look like forums users.
<Hobbsee> seb128_: all the +1's.
<seb128_> users just don't understand freezes and go to complain that their favorite thing is not packaged yet 1 day after it's being available
<Hobbsee> seb128_: the +1's are a very forum-ish thing
<Hobbsee> and the FA's have been suggesting that they go and help with bugs, etc.
<seb128_> if everybody was behaving this way we could not get any work done, the bug tracker would be flooded by people wanting something
<Hobbsee> seb128_: indeed.
<ccm> Hobbsee/seb128: I see your argument. It's from an organisational point of view. You have of course more exxperience with this stuff so I accept your point. (But I think this thing will be discussed several times more.)
<ccm> And as a last answer: A voting mechanism just would keep launchpad clean. It's a compromise, but I accept your willing to kepp it completely out.
<ubotu> New bug: #140056 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox freeze with kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140056
<Hobbsee> ccm: sure, it's a good idea.  but it becomes like kde bug's one.
<Hobbsee> ccm: it's a feel good mechanism, but no more than that.
<Hobbsee> ccm: the people dont tend to look at the bugs with the highest vote count
<Hobbsee> ccm: is it a good idea, then, to give people a false hope that because they've voted for a bug to be fixed, it'll be fixed faster?
<Hobbsee> the same applies to the idea section of the forums.  no matter how they vote, people will only implement what they're interested in implementing.
<seb128_> ccm: no need of a voting mechanism, you can subscribe to the bug which does the same
<ccm> Hobbsee: If you state that the maintainers just take it as a hint of public interest, yes.
<ccm> seb128_: Yes, that is a very good point, indeed.
<Hobbsee> ccm: people (forums, in particular) have shown that they cannot read when it comes to this stuff - they read what they want to, and dont take in what they dont want to.
<ccm> Maybe subscribing is the best way.
<Hobbsee> ccm: ie, if you say that the maintainers just take it as a hint of public interest, they wont read it, and will still go "oh, but i voted for bug X, and it didnt get fixed!"
<seb128_> ccm: to be honest we won't really care about public interest there
<ccm> Hobbsee: I see, you are a bit sick of community ;)
<Hobbsee> ccm: well, i did read the forums today.
<seb128_> ccm: users always want the newest crack and have no idea about stability, freezes, etc and don't care about those
<seb128_> ccm: so you still have hundred of users which will vote to get a new buggy version because they think it's better
<ubotu> New bug: #140057 in pam (main) "package libpam0g 0.99.7.1-4ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140057
<Hobbsee> ccm: i agree with what seb128_ said.  i prefer to have useful things about getting things done, than to have users run amok on the bugtracker so that nothing can get done with it.
<Hobbsee> seb128_: you know, it'd be interesting to do a new version, which segfaults on start.  stick it in a PPA, ask people to test, and see how many people +1 it.
<Hobbsee> just to see how many people *actually* tested it before replying.
<ccm> Maybe I am bit lazy mixing the aim of a forum and launchpad though actually knowing the difference.
<Hobbsee> ccm: unfortunately, the FA's and such thought that the forums people would be responsible enough in looking at bug ettiquite, before commenting on bugs.
<Hobbsee> i think that's one of the main problems.
<seb128_> ccm: the bug tracker is about fixing bugs
<seb128_> ccm: so it's meant to describe softwares issues in a technical way and to get them fixed
<seb128_> ccm: it's not meant to be an user media to vote for what they want
<ccm> seb128_: this (not the) bug tracker is, and it's okay for me stressing that point
<ccm> So I just wanted to ask for your opinion about having a feature like other bug tracking services have and I see you argument. So this is about philosophy of bug tracking software and it's an understable decision to not have this feature.
<seb128_> what feature? voting?
<seb128_> we use the number of subscribers to determine the interest of people for an issue
<seb128_> no need to have "vote" which would do the same
<ccm> And actually I just wanted to say "sorry, for the +1", though I actually tried to express that it could get difficult to get it in :)
<seb128_> no problem
<seb128_> I'm just explaining why it's not a good idea
<seb128_> so maybe you can explain to the other people who +1 to stop doing that
<ccm> yes, thank you both for taking the time to do so
<ccm> Yes, I will.
<ccm> If it occurs mire often we can add a standard text to the text snippets for answering issues
<ccm> (the wiki one)
<ubotu> New bug: #140059 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in has_attribute()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140059
<dholbach> thekorn: hey Markus! good work on the activity patch - can you push it up with a changelog entry?
<ubotu> New bug: #140060 in lirc (main) "SnapStream RF USB and Firefly Remote" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140060
<ubotu> New bug: #140061 in ldap-auth-client (universe) "Syntax error in ldap-auth-config postinst" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140061
<ubotu> New bug: #140062 in emacs22 (main) "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140062
<ubotu> New bug: #140063 in firefox (main) "non si vede niente quando clicchi su :file/Modifica e gl'altri" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140063
<thekorn> dholbach: morning Daniel, I'm merging the changes, ...
<dholbach> thekorn: rock on
<thekorn> dholbach: pushed
<dholbach> thekorn: looking at it, thanks
<dholbach> thekorn: http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/activity.problem
* thekorn did not know that there could be a bug without any activity
<thekorn> strange
<dholbach> thekorn: it seems to work fine for others
<dholbach> thekorn: good work still
<dholbach> thekorn: I can hold off uploading if you like
<thekorn> yes please, I'm fixing it right now
<dholbach> alrightie
<thekorn> dholbach: fix pushed
<dholbach> wel ldone
<dholbach> well done :)
<dholbach> thekorn: do you think it would make sense to start work on a lpbugs text-based connector already?
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
<thekorn> thanks,
<ubotu> New bug: #140064 in clamav (universe) "clamav-freshclam on fiesty fail to get updates with "too often connections with outdated version"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140064
<thekorn> is there an LP text-based interface already?
<dholbach> parts are
<dholbach> did you read the Malone UI Changes thread?
<dholbach> for example: https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/123456/+text
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> it lacks certain items like tags, links to attachments, comments
<dholbach> apart from that it's very easy to parse
<thekorn> no, sorry, will do later today
<dholbach> don't worry, take your time :)
<dholbach> email.message_from_string() :)
<dholbach> but that's something we can play with over the course of some weeks
<dholbach> I think it'd be nice to get new followers and contributors that way
<dholbach> unfortunately it's readonly atm
<thekorn> yes,
<ubotu> New bug: #140066 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes each time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140066
<thekorn> as far as I can see this, the pros are: we get the raw text directly, might be faster than the current solution,
<dholbach> and more stability in terms of HTML UI changes
<thekorn> cons: missing comment, attachments, readonly
<ubotu> New bug: #140067 in blt (main) "Dependencies broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140067
<thekorn> yup
<dholbach> I filed bugs for comments, attachments and bdmurray did for tags
<dholbach> the readonly stuff is in the works afaik
<dholbach> atm I can't find the buglist text pages
<thekorn> this special LP options are kind of hidden, i did not know of /+text
<dholbach> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bugs-text
<dholbach> that's not particularly useful
<ubotu> New bug: #140069 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity partition editor crahes when trying to edit a partition some partition types defined incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140069
<ubotu> New bug: #140071 in gnome-power-manager (main) "cpufreq governor should be choosable for battery/ac" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140071
<ubotu> New bug: #140273 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin is unable to display folder named /home/nelli/test/### Test ###" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140273
<ubotu> New bug: #140274 in apparmor (main) "Afterupgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy, AppArmor prevents syslogd from starting." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140274
<ubotu> New bug: #140415 in cdrtools (multiverse) "package cdda2wav 9:1.1.6-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade:   /usr/bin/cdda2ogg,      icedax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140415
<ubotu> New bug: #140416 in xmltv (universe) "tv_grab_no not updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140416
<ubotu> New bug: #140418 in bouncy (universe) "bouncy the hungry rabbit doesn't start (in gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140418
<ubotu> New bug: #140420 in openldap2.3 (main) "build of openldap2.3-dev packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140420
<ubotu> New bug: #140422 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  Unable to connect to WPA2 if the AP was previously using WPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140422
<ubotu> New bug: #140423 in sl-modem (main) "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0! when I plug ac adapter on laptop during a dial-up connection (slamr)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140423
<TheMuso> /c/c
<TheMuso> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #140424 in ubuntu "eye of gnome: double-clicking to go fullscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140424
<ubotu> New bug: #140425 in gimmie (universe) "Pidgin support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140425
<ubotu> New bug: #140426 in gnome-build (universe) "[UVFe]  gnome-build 0.2.0 bugfix release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140426
<ubotu> New bug: #140427 in knetworkmanager (main) "Knetworkmanager requires a number of attempts to start wireless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140427
<ubotu> New bug: #140429 in ubuntu "don't highlight all text on double-clicking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140429
<ubotu> New bug: #140430 in deskbar-applet (main) "crashed using Address book extension with 'gtk.gdk.Pixbuf' object has no attribute 'startswith'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140430
<ubotu> New bug: #140431 in asterisk-prompt-es (multiverse) "Voicemail cannot be accessed in spanish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140431
<kagou> dholbach, i often add [Gutsy]  on my bugs title. Is it a problem ? I'm writing a french how-to report a bug.
<dholbach> kagou: no, no problem at all
<kagou> oh great
<thekorn> dholbach: i started parsing the /+text pages and created a new branch
<thekorn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/text.main
<seb128> kagou: I find it annoying
<dholbach> thekorn: you're amazing
<seb128> kagou: because when gutsy+1 opens we will need to update all the titles
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll check it out in a bit, -> dogwalk
<kagou> seb128, ah, i was thinking the same
<seb128> kagou: so why do you use it in the title? ;)
<kagou> becasue i find it usefull to distinguish bugs for dapper<->feisty and Gutsy
<seb128> use tags
<seb128> because title are quickly outdated
<seb128> and dapper<->feisty bugs are closed if they don't happen on gutsy
<seb128> any open bug should happen on gutsy
<seb128> we open backport tasks for stable versions
<kagou> ok. i never used tags ...
<seb128> which mean any open bug should have "[current unstable] " in the title
<seb128> or be closed
<seb128> kagou: you don't need to, but if you want a way to make bug lists that's the way to go
<thekorn> dholbach: ok, you can use this script for testing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37696/
<ubotu> New bug: #140436 in selinux-policy-default (universe) "selinux-policy-default does not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140436
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #57910 in easyubuntu "ATI driver doesn't install on ATI Radeon X200M" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57910
<ubotu> New bug: #140441 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "pencam stv680 gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140441
<ubotu> New bug: #140442 in linux-meta (main) "Problems with unionfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140442
<ubotu> New bug: #140443 in balazar (universe) "balazar crashed with jiba in set_state()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140443
<ubotu> New bug: #140445 in ubuntu "No wireless after suspend while wired" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140445
<ubotu> New bug: #140448 in music-applet (universe) "music applet starts or stop playback by itself" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140448
<ubotu> New bug: #140449 in apport (main) "apport-gtk is crashing with "urlopen error (32, 'Broken pipe')"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140449
<ubotu> New bug: #140452 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "segfaults on install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140452
<ubotu> New bug: #140453 in hal (main) "hal 0.5.9.1-1ubuntu8 deb breaks Gutsy LiveCD Persistance on update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140453
<bdmurray> 3
<ubotu> New bug: #140456 in anjuta (universe) "[UVFe]  anjuta 2.2.1 bugfix release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140456
<ubotu> New bug: #140457 in update-manager (main) "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140457
<ubotu> New bug: #140460 in evolution (main) "Evolution : On startup unable to connect to POP server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140460
<ubotu> New bug: #140462 in postgis (universe) "package postgis needs upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140462
<ubotu> New bug: #140461 in sudo (main) "Wrong path to LDAP configuration file supplied in config option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140461
<ubotu> New bug: #140463 in ubuntu "panel "freeze" after autohide" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140463
<ubotu> New bug: #140464 in ncpfs (universe) "ncpfs 2.2.6-4 breaks ncpmount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140464
<ubotu> New bug: #140465 in pidgin (main) "pidgin does not remember buddy sorting, sounds, well anything except accounts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140465
<ubotu> New bug: #140467 in sudo (main) "sudo-ldap not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140467
<ubotu> New bug: #140466 in apturl (universe) "It is unclear which repository a package is installed from" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140466
<ubotu> New bug: #140468 in ubuntu "acpi unable to turn fan off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140468
<ubotu> New bug: #140471 in python2.5 (main) "libpython2.5.so missing in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140471
<dholbach> thekorn: well done
<ubotu> New bug: #140470 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel bug in 2.6.22 causes system crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140470
<ubotu> New bug: #140472 in apturl (universe) "Button labels phrasing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140472
<dholbach> thekorn: if you like you can add it to pylpbugs - we could declare it unstable and not bother if we need to break API in it, but have it out there so people can play with it
<dholbach> thekorn: for some it might even be useful
<ubotu> New bug: #140065 in ubuntu "33699" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140065
<ubotu> New bug: #140475 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "missing kernel module for ppp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140475
<ubotu> New bug: #140476 in mplayer (multiverse) "MPlayer always downsamples AC-3 streams to two channels in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140476
<ubotu> New bug: #140477 in ubuntu "Kernel hangs/freezes during boot because of module 8139too (affected hardware: philips freevents x52, x53, x55, x56, twinhead y12h)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140477
<dabear> hi people..
<dabear> How can i get this bug fixed? what's missing?
<dabear> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/34902
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 34902 in ubuntu "Ralink Wireless legacy drivers (rt2500 rt61 rt73 rt2570) USB/PCMCIA/PCI hangs PC" [High,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> dabear: looking
<dabear> I have no other choice than doing a alt+print+REISUB  when the wifi-card tries to connect
<dabear> total freeze, tribe 5
<ubotu> New bug: #140479 in synaptic (main) "VMware Playlist Install from Synaptic Pkg Mgr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140479
<bdmurray> dabear: Do you have the pci id of the device?
<ubotu> New bug: #140413 in ubuntu "Nvidia Geforce 7000m problems with Xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140413
<dabear> bdmurray, no.. if you could provide me a way to find out in windows..
<dabear> ubuntu is kinda useless without wifi :p
<dabear> device instance id?
<dabear> PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_00201371&REV_01\4&3B90381F&0&38F0
<bdmurray> dabear: that might be it, I'm not positive though
<ubotu> New bug: #140482 in toshutils (universe) "[Sync Request Universe]  toshutils 2.0.1-16" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140482
<dabear> bddebian, i it helps, this is the exact card I'm using: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=301248
<dabear> english version: http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=301248
<ubotu> New bug: #140484 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Draw crashes at launching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140484
<ubotu> New bug: #140485 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon not starting with 1:2.19.92-0ubuntu3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140485
<ubotu> New bug: #140486 in gnome-panel (main) "New localized folders aren't reflected in gnome-panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140486
<ubotu> New bug: #140487 in gnome-session (main) "session lasted less then 10 seconds ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140487
<ubotu> New bug: #140488 in gnome-panel (main) "g++ wont install via aptget" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140488
<ubotu> New bug: #140489 in banshee (universe) "Podcasts dont show up in iPod "podcasts" menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140489
<ubotu> New bug: #140491 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashes with BadValue X11 Error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140491
<ubotu> New bug: #140490 in ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140490
<ubotu> New bug: #140492 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kswapd crashes in kernel-image-2.6.22-11.33" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140492
<ubotu> New bug: #140493 in slocate (main) "Don't install slocate by default on Desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140493
<ubotu> New bug: #140495 in gtk+2.0 (main) "LinkButtons do not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140495
<ubotu> New bug: #140497 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Compiz fusion crashes after activating cube effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140497
<ubotu> New bug: #140498 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Include e1000 7.6.5 in distribution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140498
<ubotu> New bug: #140499 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Upgrate from Edgy to Feisty aborted: unable to instal linux-image-2.6.20-16-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140499
<ubotu> New bug: #140500 in kdepim (main) "kontact crash on Summary page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140500
<ubotu> New bug: #140502 in ubuntu "libnss-ldap doesn't support SubjAlt-names on certificates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140502
<ubotu> New bug: #140503 in ubuntu "mouse cursor does not apply as universal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140503
<ubotu> New bug: #140504 in homebank (universe) "Feature Request: add support to "ventilate" transactions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140504
<ubotu> New bug: #140505 in ubiquity (main) "complicated ubiquity migration + user import" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140505
<ubotu> New bug: #140506 in homebank (universe) "Feature Request: creating Payees "on the fly"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140506
<ubotu> New bug: #140507 in apparmor (main) "UVFe - 2.1+982-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140507
<ubotu> New bug: #140508 in apparmor (main) "aa-genprof can't parse logs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140508
<ubotu> New bug: #140510 in gnomebaker (universe) "Please update to latest version (0.6.2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140510
<ubotu> New bug: #140511 in module-init-tools (main) "Belkin USB bluetooth device loads wrong module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140511
<ubotu> New bug: #140513 in ubuntu "idea: firefox location box will show also the most popular web pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140513
<ubotu> New bug: #140515 in deluge-torrent (universe) "torrent peers bug caused deluge to crash as soon as it started" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140515
<ubotu> New bug: #140517 in brasero (universe) "Could'nt format CD-RW containing audio tracks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140517
<ubotu> New bug: #140518 in acpi (main) "Aopen 1559-AS black screen on resuming from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140518
<ubotu> New bug: #140519 in gnome-panel (main) "when i put it on cube i can't move to a difrent workplace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140519
<ubotu> New bug: #140523 in openoffice.org (main) "In spreadsheet.  When a formated currency number is entered and the right arrow key is pressed the new cell refference is added to the number in the previous cell" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140523
<ubotu> New bug: #140524 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-settings-daemon keeps failing on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140524
<ubotu> New bug: #140530 in gdm (main) "gdm needs xnest package for "new login in window" feature" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140530
<ubotu> New bug: #140528 in tomboy (main) "Please sync tomboy (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140528
<ubotu> New bug: #140529 in inkscape (main) "inkscape shows wrong stroke weight of a "plain" svg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140529
<ubotu> New bug: #140532 in openoffice.org (main) "Bibliography doesn't updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140532
<ubotu> New bug: #140534 in ubuntu "Launching Googleearth under Compiz crashes X server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140534
<ubotu> New bug: #140538 in eric (universe) "Eric3 crash at startup in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140538
<ubotu> New bug: #140537 in drpython (universe) "Sync drpython 165-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140537
<ubotu> New bug: #140540 in gnome-terminal (main) "Gnome terminal doesn't show fonts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<ubotu> New bug: #140539 in debian-installer (main) "Installer loops at installing language packs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140539
<ubotu> New bug: #140541 in ubuntu "wired usb mouse stops working on reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140541
<ubotu> New bug: #140543 in ubuntu "When I press the shutdown button the computer freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140543
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-18
<ubotu> New bug: #140546 in ubuntu "kxineplayer crashed in Kbuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140546
<ubotu> New bug: #140548 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "regression: touchpad special functions no longer function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140548
<ubotu> New bug: #140549 in gnome-terminal (main) "text not visible in gnome terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140549
<ubotu> New bug: #140550 in gnome-desktop (main) "gnome-appearence-properties fail to run since last update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140550
<ubotu> New bug: #140552 in pygtksourceview (main) "pygtksourceview does not work (which in turn makes gedit and other apps function incrrectly)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140552
<ubotu> New bug: #140555 in ubuntu "keyboard suddenly unresponsive / weird mouse state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140555
<ubotu> New bug: #140556 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Gusty Tribe 5, open office wont start after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140556
<ubotu> New bug: #140527 in midbrowser "Spell check was not enabled in the 0.1.6b package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140527
<ubotu> New bug: #140557 in restricted-manager (restricted) "application icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140557
<ubotu> New bug: #140559 in gnome-panel (main) "themes manager is crashed (gutsy-gnome)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140559
<ubotu> New bug: #140561 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  ignores gconf setting /apps/gnome-system-tools/users/show_all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140561
<ubotu> New bug: #140562 in displayconfig-gtk (main) ""vertial refresh" string" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140562
<ubotu> New bug: #140564 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal doesn't show cursor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140564
<ubotu> New bug: #140565 in ubuntu "mounting network samba and nfs shares is too hard for average user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140565
<ubotu> New bug: #140566 in nexuiz (universe) "Character constantly spins to the left" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140566
<ubotu> New bug: #140567 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Worms of Prey / WoP / Wrms of Prey" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140567
<ubotu> New bug: #140569 in gnome-terminal (main) "Gterminal not working on Gutsy as of latest updates 9/17/07 5:55pm pacific" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140569
<ubotu> New bug: #140570 in libhtml-embperl-perl (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  libhtml-embperl-perl 1.3.6-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140570
<ubotu> New bug: #140571 in nautilus (main) ""open with" in nautilus has a strange behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140571
<ubotu> New bug: #140572 in gnome-panel (main) "Gutsy Screen Birghtness using function keys Dell M1330 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140572
<ubotu> New bug: #140574 in gnome-control-center (main) "(Gutsy) gnome-mouse-properties does not switch touchpad tap-buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140574
<ubotu> New bug: #140578 in amarok (main) "No amarok gui, just empty window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140578
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #140581 in ubuntu "update manager does not install update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140581
<ubotu> New bug: #140584 in ubuntu "cannot open terminal window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140584
<ubotu> New bug: #140585 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gnome-mouse-properties]  Sensetivity doesn't affect touchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140585
<ubotu> New bug: #140583 in gnome-terminal (main) "[gutsy]  GNOME terminal has inhumanly small font (estimated point size about 0.2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140583
<ubotu> New bug: #140586 in firefox (main) "add/remove program fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140586
<ubotu> New bug: #140588 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "can not find CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 in the config file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140588
<ubotu> New bug: #140589 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "can not find CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 in the config file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140589
<ubotu> New bug: #140590 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Suspend to ram erratic latest gutsy 09/17/2007" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140590
<ubotu> New bug: #140591 in ubuntu "Openoffice won't launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140591
<ubotu> New bug: #140592 in ubuntu "Syinc olsr from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140592
<ubotu> New bug: #140593 in gnome-terminal (main) "cannot see text in terminal (dup-of: 140540)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140593
<ubotu> New bug: #140595 in gnome-terminal (main) "blank gnome-terminal display except for blinking pixel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140595
<ubotu> New bug: #140598 in lightning-sunbird (universe) "lightning-extension doesn't have language packs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140598
<ubotu> New bug: #140599 in gnome-control-center (main) ""Tap to click" option in Touchpad settings has no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140599
<ubotu> New bug: #140600 in debian-installer (main) "karina" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140600
<ubotu> New bug: #140601 in tzdata (main) "Venezuela timezone change from -4 to -4:30" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140601
<ubotu> New bug: #140602 in gnome-control-center (main) "Add two-finger scrolling/two-finger tapping to Touchpad options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140602
<ubotu> New bug: #140603 in ubuntu "Upgrade breaks terminal (dup-of: 140540)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140603
<ubotu> New bug: #140604 in ia32-libs (universe) "32-bit gtk applications don't load modules or theme engines properly ("wrong ELF class" message)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140604
<ubotu> New bug: #140605 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org will not start (dup-of: 140591)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140605
<ubotu> New bug: #140607 in ubuntu "Terminal broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140607
<ubotu> New bug: #140608 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux-image-2.6.20-16 fails to detect twin usb gamepad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140608
<ubotu> New bug: #140609 in alsa-utils (main) "Speakers muted by default on ThinkPad T61 (ICH8 HD audio)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140609
<ubotu> New bug: #140610 in gnome-control-center (main) "Touchpad preferences panel doesn't appear with no xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140610
<ubotu> New bug: #140611 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal window opens up either too wide or too small, then text is not visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140611
<ubotu> New bug: #140612 in dput (main) "[Patch]  FTP port option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140612
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<kagou> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #140613 in gdebi (main) "says that thereis more than one software management tool running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140613
<ubotu> New bug: #140616 in pidgin (main) "Messgae fails to send to msn over http" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140616
<thekorn> dholbach: mornig, I'm fine with havin text_bug.py in py-lp-bugs, what is the best way to declare this modul as unstable?
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: good question - maybe a warning to when loading the connector?
<dholbach> thekorn: that's how python-apt says "I'm api-unstable"
<thekorn> ok, will add an output to std.err
<dholbach> if you have a better idea.......
<thekorn> no not at all
<dholbach> ok super
<ubotu> New bug: #140617 in ubuntu "Left speaker doesn't work on startup (Ubuntu 7.10) and digital out never" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140617
<ubotu> New bug: #140618 in openoffice.org (main) "[OpenOffice.org]  Manipulated TIFF files can lead to heap overflows and arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140618
<dholbach> thekorn: kiko will be very pleased to see that going in ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #140619 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy]  OpenOffice.org : Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140619
<ubotu> New bug: #140620 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  sound card stopped working after today's updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140620
<ubotu> New bug: #140622 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when opening this word document" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140622
<thekorn> dholbach: message added, preparing a merge now
<dholbach> thekorn: you KICK ASS
<ubotu> New bug: #140625 in gnome-terminal (main) "Terminal window became graphically corrupt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140625
<ubotu> New bug: #140626 in apparmor (main) "apparmor Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140626
<thekorn> dholbach: pushed.
<dholbach> thekorn: rock on - do you want me to do an upload? did you update debian/changelog?
<thekorn> yes, yes
<ubotu> New bug: #140627 in kdeutils (main) "KDE Wallet stores its rc file in wrong directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140627
<dholbach> thekorn: alrightie
<kleinernik> hi, i am asked to submit a patch i have made (to fix a bug in ubuntu) to debian, how do i use dch to make a proper changelog entry to build a debdiff i can send to debian?
<kleinernik> or don't they want debdiffs?
<dholbach> debdiff is fine
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Recipes has one about creating them
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
<kleinernik> dholbach: thanks, i use u recipe all the time, the problem is, i get this ubuntu1 appended to the version, is this right, if i want to submit it to debian
<thekorn> dholbach: thanks a lot
<dholbach> kleinernik: just edit the version in debian/changelog
<kleinernik> dholbach: ok, but how, only increase the version number? for example 0.7-1 is than 0.7-2, right?
<dholbach> kleinernik: if it's going to debian, yes, that's correct
<dholbach> kleinernik: in ubuntu 0.7-1ubuntu1 would be fine
<kleinernik> dholbach: ok that is what i want to know, i have already submitted the ubuntu1 version to ubuntu, and mathiaas guts asked my to submit it to debian, therefor i will now build the 0.7-2 for debian
<dholbach> kleinernik: rock and roll!
<kleinernik> dholbach: mathias gug and i had an discussion about proper changelog entrys, he told me to get in contact with you, because you are reorganising the MOTU documentation. I think there should be a wiki page about how to write good changelog entries.
<dholbach> kleinernik: I think that's part of the packaging guide already
<dholbach> kleinernik: there's a discussion going on about that on ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com (moving it to the wiki)
<kleinernik> dholbach: ok, because i had problems to find all the information mathias pointed out to me
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation lists a lot of documentation
<dholbach> the packaging guide among it
* dholbach -> dogwalk - brb
<dholbach> thanks a lot for helping out
<dholbach> and thanks for being insisting on documentation :-)
<simira> is it normal that dholbach* doubles in numbers when he leaves for a break? :p
<kleinernik> dholbach: i checked the packaging guide with googleing "changelog site:http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide" and i can't find all the information about changelog, like only 80 char per line, mentioning the changed files, refering to the lunchpad bug id (the point mathias gug wanted to have in the changelog)
<kleinernik> dholbach: an it would be fine to add a link from your debdiff recipe, at the step 5, there is only writen "describe the changes you did"
<ubotu> New bug: #140629 in apport (main) "Apport exits if sudo rights are not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140629
<ubotu> New bug: #140630 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal does not show any characters " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140630
<ubotu> New bug: #140631 in evince (main) "[Gutsy]  evince-thumbnailer 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140631
<ubotu> New bug: #140632 in ubuntu "Webcam problem (dup-of: 13474)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140632
<ubotu> New bug: #140633 in linux-meta (main) "[Dapper]  linux-image-server breaks heartbeat/heartbeat-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140633
<ubotu> New bug: #140634 in ubuntu "[feisty]  Mythbackend broken at boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140634
<ubotu> New bug: #140635 in ubuntu "kernel 2.6.22-11.33 and nc8430" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140635
<ubotu> New bug: #140636 in ubuntu "nc8430 and 4GB Ram" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140636
<ubotu> New bug: #140641 in metacity (main) "weird window manager behavior" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140641
<ubotu> New bug: #140642 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal doesn't show text anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140642
<ubotu> New bug: #140643 in evince (main) "[evince]  cairo context error: NULL pointer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140643
<ubotu> New bug: #140644 in gnome-power-manager (main) "xset fails to turn off LCD screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140644
<ubotu> New bug: #140639 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Balancer webapp missing security permission" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140639
<ubotu> New bug: #140640 in kdebluetooth (main) "kbtserialchat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140640
<ubotu> New bug: #140645 in zenity (main) "zenity eats CPU time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140645
<ubotu> New bug: #140647 in lirc (main) "mythbuntu control centre refuse to load after doing a "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140647
<ubotu> New bug: #140648 in ubuntu "Fonts unreadable ( minimal size ) or X-related crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140648
<ubotu> New bug: #140650 in gdm (main) "problems after updating to gutsy with gdm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140650
<ubotu> New bug: #140651 in ubuntu "ACPI broken? - Gutsy will not boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140651
<ubotu> New bug: #140652 in kubuntu-meta (main) "MacBook brightness cannot be changed in KDE (works in GNOME)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140652
<ubotu> New bug: #140653 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe5]  manual partitioning on install fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140653
<ubotu> New bug: #140654 in ttf-dejavu (main) "Some Cyrillic letters are missing in  Deja Vu Bold" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140654
<ubotu> New bug: #140656 in libxml2 (main) "libxml2 2.6.27 has a severe crash bug in the XPath code" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140656
<ubotu> New bug: #140657 in sane-backends (main) "Missing udev info for Packard Bell Diamond 1200 Plus scanner" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140657
<ubotu> New bug: #140658 in gnome-panel (main) "show desktop and gDesklets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140658
<ubotu> New bug: #140660 in network-manager (main) "Cisco VPN client fall to connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140660
<ubotu> New bug: #140661 in gnome-terminal (main) "commands not seen during input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140661
<Hobbsee> LP #140500
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140500 in kdepim "kontact crash on Summary page" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140500
<Hobbsee> Lure: you used the wrong bug-changing syntax.
<Hobbsee> Lure: you need to use LP: #140500
<Hobbsee> Lure: please close that one manually
<Lure> Hobbsee: I always forget about right syntax ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: :).  colon, and then space, and then #
<Hobbsee> the rest is reasonably obvious
<Hobbsee> Lure: do you not use vi?
<Hobbsee> with syntax highlighting?
<ubotu> New bug: #140662 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  boot splash progress bar not aligned horizontally " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140662
<ubotu> New bug: #140663 in ubuntu "mdns4_minimal switch off home-network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140663
<Lure> Hobbsee: I use vi (dch -i), but no syntax highlighting for bugs here
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahh.  echo syn on > .vimrc, restart vim
<Hobbsee> syntax highlighting in vi rocks.
<Lure> Hobbsee: I have it on, but newer noticed that it colors properly formated bugs!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Lure> Hobbsee: it seems it works for closes: and LP:
<Hobbsee> Lure: yeah, i think both owrk.
<ubotu> New bug: #133981 in libxml2 (main) "xmllint --path segfaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133981
<ubotu> New bug: #140664 in ubuntu "Not booting from kernel 6.22-11-386" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140664
<ubotu> New bug: #140665 in t1lib (main) "[Sync request]  Sync t1lib (5.1.0-3) from Debian unstable main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140665
<ubotu> New bug: #140666 in ubuntu "changelogs.ubuntu.com lags behind archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140666
<ubotu> New bug: #140667 in alien-arena (multiverse) "Please sync alien-arena (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140667
<ubotu> New bug: #140668 in bluez-utils (main) "[gutsy]  Bluetooth devices doesn't awake after sleeping" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140668
<ubotu> New bug: #140669 in hardinfo (universe) "numberous crashes with hardinfo when selecting things" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140669
<ubotu> New bug: #140670 in ubuntu "gnome menubar tooltip stops vmware" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140670
<ubotu> New bug: #140672 in apparmor (main) "syslogd profile needs setuid+setgid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140672
<ubotu> New bug: #140673 in portaudio (main) "Espeak + portaudio v19 causes undesirable lock-ups." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140673
<ubotu> New bug: #140674 in strigi (main) "[gutsy]  strigidaemon crashing seconds after starting indexing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140674
<ubotu> New bug: #140675 in ubuntu "compiz has no desktop cube with ati 7500 mobile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140675
<ubotu> New bug: #140676 in kde-guidance (main) "guidance does not recognise my battery after a dbus restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140676
<ubotu> New bug: #140677 in ubuntu "Google Earth does not work in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140677
<ubotu> New bug: #140678 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Translations from language packs not used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140678
<ubotu> New bug: #140679 in acpid (main) "lid button floods acpi with events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140679
<ubotu> New bug: #140680 in ubuntu "linux-uvc and v4l don't work with Chicony webcam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140680
<ubotu> New bug: #140681 in ubuntu "openoffice: show always copy/paste/cut/delete options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140681
<ubotu> New bug: #140682 in cupsys (main) "[cupsys-common]  warning during update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140682
<ubotu> New bug: #140683 in rosetta "Scribus translations not shown in Rosetta (dup-of: 68959)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140683
<ubotu> New bug: #140686 in samba (main) "Shared external drives cannot be accessed by other computers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140686
<ubotu> New bug: #140687 in nautilus (main) "nautilus doesn't warn if deleting folder with content" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140687
<ubotu> New bug: #140688 in gnome-panel (main) "wireless doesn't show up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140688
<ubotu> New bug: #140689 in ubuntu "add option burn cd to openoffice impress " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140689
<ubotu> New bug: #140691 in gedit-plugins (universe) "Gedit plugins disabled after updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140691
<ubotu> New bug: #140698 in kdebase (main) "Java doesn't work fine in Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140698
<ubotu> New bug: #140700 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office.org-2.3 shows I18N locale messages on launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140700
<ubotu> New bug: #140703 in openoffice.org (main) "UVF exception:  OpenOffice.org 2.3.0 (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140703
<ubotu> New bug: #140704 in gnome-control-center (main) "Appearance doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140704
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I am in serious trouble with bug #139368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139368 in gconf2 "[gutsy]  gconfd starts with session, but apps say that gconfd can't be contacted and user settings are not loaded" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139368
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I can't restore my settings
<Le-Chuck_ITA> rebooting didn't help
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there some gconfd lock file somewhere that I could try to delete?
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #140707 in ubuntu "[Qt 3, Qt 4]  Potential vulnerability in QUtf8Decoder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140707
<ubotu> New bug: #140708 in openoffice.org (main) "Insert picture doesn't work in OpenOffice.org Word Processor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140708
<ubotu> New bug: #140709 in libgnomedb (main) "gnome-database-properties not using localization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140709
<ubotu> New bug: #140712 in ubuntu "scrollkeeper scrollkeeper-update error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140712
<ubotu> New bug: #140713 in gfxboot (main) "Gutsy Tribe 5 (KVM GUEST) needs -no-kvm to install" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140713
<ubotu> New bug: #140714 in adept (main) "Upgrade Tool Crashed (kubuntu 7.04 -> 7.10)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140714
<ubotu> New bug: #140716 in skktools (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync skktools (1.2+0.20061004-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140716
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-b %*!*@88.203.73.158]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+b %eagles0513875!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> New bug: #140721 in amarok (main) "Letters are not shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140721
<ubotu> New bug: #140723 in ubuntu "Switching from virtual terminal back to X results in a crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140723
<ubotu> New bug: #140725 in gnome-raw-thumbnailer (universe) "With Gnome-RAW-thumbnailer installed, clicking .NEF files gives an error about wrong filetype" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140725
<ubotu> New bug: #140726 in ubuntu "google" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140726
<ubotu> New bug: #140727 in capisuite (universe) "syntax error on incoming fax" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140727
<ubotu> New bug: #140729 in eog (main) "[gutsy]  eog crashes when showing Image Collection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140729
<ubotu> New bug: #140730 in nautilus (main) "Can't expand/collapse folders with arrow keys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140730
<ubotu> New bug: #140732 in firefox (main) "Square roots not correctly rendered in MathML" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140732
<ubotu> New bug: #140734 in ubuntu "Gutsy tribe 5 no splash or progress bar with LiveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140734
<ubotu> New bug: #140735 in aufs (universe) "the source package aufs-source fails to build with current linux-source-2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140735
<ubotu> New bug: #140736 in nautilus (main) "Broken dependence for nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140736
<ubotu> New bug: #140738 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140738
<ubotu> New bug: #140739 in apt (main) "Apt segfaults on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140739
<ubotu> New bug: #140740 in aptitude (main) "Segmentation fault when trying to upgrade packages (dup-of: 140739)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140740
<ubotu> New bug: #140741 in dpkg (main) "[gutsy]  Segmentation fault when configuring new dpkg (dup-of: 140739)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140741
<ubotu> New bug: #140742 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OpenOffice crashes If I push File-> Print" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140742
<ubotu> New bug: #140743 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "linux-rt: snd_hda_intel: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140743
<pochu> !mir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mir - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #140744 in ubuntu "access denied on archive server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140744
<Hobbsee> (marked as WONTFIX)
* bdmurray waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya bdmurray!
<ubotu> New bug: #129994 in update-manager ""Problem parsing dependency"  in apt/dpkg-scanpackages (dup-of: 115087)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129994
<ubotu> New bug: #140746 in ubuntu "apt-get/aptitude dump core while updating (dup-of: 140739)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140746
<ubotu> New bug: #140747 in gnome-app-install (main) "[gutsy]  ndisgtk not in Add/Remove" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140747
<ubotu> New bug: #140748 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Unable to boot after linux-image-2.6.22-11.33 rt or generic after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140748
<ubotu> New bug: #140753 in network-manager (main) "Network manger doesn't remember WPA key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140753
<ubotu> New bug: #140754 in update-manager (main) "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Inhibit" with signature "ss"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140754
<ubotu> New bug: #134527 in update-manager "Could not initialize the package information (dup-of: 115087)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134527
<ubotu> New bug: #139014 in update-manager "While attempting to update, my update manager says, "an unresolvable problem occured while initializing the package information. (dup-of: 115087)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139014
<ubotu> New bug: #140755 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network manager prompts for password twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140755
<wousser> mvo: Will you please take a look at bug #115087 and check if all the dupes are correctly? Thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115087 in apt "Update manager fails - the package lists or status file could not be parsed opened" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115087
<ubotu> New bug: #140759 in base-installer (main) "blank screen during boot of gusty desktop live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140759
<ubotu> New bug: #140760 in ubuntu "Aucun signal sur l'entre micro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140760
<ubotu> New bug: #140761 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10 Alpha Gust OS does not recognize a lun with non zero target id on Vmware ESX Server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140761
<mvo> wousser: "dynamic mmap ran out of room" is different from "E:Read error"
<mvo> or #140490 should be different
<mvo> wousser: "E:Malformed 3rd word in the Status line," (#138146) is different too
<wousser> mvo: but the problem was that the repositories gave wrong data
<wousser> mvo: that's fixed now so all bugs of 115087 should be over
<mvo> wousser: I would be suprised if the mmap problem would be a error in the repositories
<wousser> mvo: oke I will check the bugs again
<mvo> wousser: thanks, that is much appreciated :)
<mvo> wousser: the mmap problem usuall indicates that the sources.list contains a unusual large number of repositories
<mvo> the 'E:Read error ' is quite mysterious
<wousser> mvo: I'll unmark the mmap bug as a duplicate
<wousser> and I'll check the other bugs
<mvo>  " E:Malformed 3rd word in the Status line" looks like apt got not updated
<mvo> ok, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #140763 in ubuntu "NetworkManager is unreliable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140763
<ubotu> New bug: #140764 in update-manager (main) "Update Manager permission denied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140764
<ubotu> New bug: #140766 in ubuntu "Suspend not working on Inspiron 6400 (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140766
<ubotu> New bug: #140769 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Update to libgnomevfs2-common 2.20.0-0ubuntu1.all crashes with segmentation fault " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140769
<ubotu> New bug: #140770 in belpic (universe) "beidgui can't find libpcsclite.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140770
<wousser> mvo: it should be oke now. I've made 3 bug reports of it: #115087 , #133975 and #133050
<mvo> bug #115087 bug  #133975 bug #133050
<mvo> bug #115087
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115087 in update-manager "Update manager fails - the package lists or status file could not be parsed opened" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115087
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133975 in update-manager "Update Manger - Dynamic MMap ran out of room" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133050 in update-manager "Error 'Malformed 3rd word on Status line' whilst updating Gutsy on ia64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133050
<mvo> wousser: that sounds good
<wousser> mvo: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #140771 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "e1000 fails to load first time "The EEPROM Checksum Is Not Valid"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140771
<ubotu> New bug: #140577 in quagga (main) "latest security update fails to upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140577
<ubotu> New bug: #140594 in zd1211 (universe) "TP-LINK 322G+ doesn't connected by channels 5/8/9/11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140594
<ubotu> New bug: #140773 in compiz (main) "gnome-terminal does not appear until clicked when put into fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140773
<ubotu> New bug: #140774 in gnupg (main) "kpgp large file encryption slowly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140774
<ubotu> New bug: #120900 in update-manager "Dynamic MMap ran out of room (dup-of: 133975)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120900
<ubotu> New bug: #140777 in apt (main) "apt-get upgrade crashes with Segmentation fault (core dumped) (dup-of: 140737)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140777
<ubotu> New bug: #140737 in apt (main) "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV in _strstrip()" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140737
<ubotu> New bug: #140778 in ifupdown (main) "DNS problems when using ifup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140778
<ubotu> New bug: #140776 in kdebase (main) "thumnails konqueror" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140776
<ubotu> New bug: #140779 in nautilus (main) "[amd64]  nautilus_2.20.0-0ubuntu1 not avalible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140779
<ubotu> New bug: #140780 in otrs2 (universe) "install crash when upgrade ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140780
<ubotu> New bug: #140781 in update-manager (main) "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140781
<ubotu> New bug: #140782 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Inspiron 1420 LCD brightness keys broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140782
<ubotu> New bug: #140783 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Unprovoked Sudden Crashes of Xgl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140783
<ubotu> New bug: #140784 in audit (universe) "auditctl: Error sending add rule data request (Invalid argument)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140784
<ubotu> New bug: #140785 in evolution (main) "Almost mesages sent into trash by messages filters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140785
<ubotu> New bug: #140786 in console-tools (main) "key remaps no longer work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140786
<ubotu> New bug: #140787 in acpi-support (main) "package acpi-support 0.102 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140787
<ubotu> New bug: #140788 in wine (universe) "[gutsy tribe 5]  uninstalling wine leaves the menu entry behind" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140788
<ubotu> New bug: #140789 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  firefox doesnt close down properly when logging off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140789
<ubotu> New bug: #140791 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Gutsy]  after shutdown and power on keyboard and mouse doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140791
<ubotu> New bug: #140792 in metacity (main) "Square inactive window frames drawn with gaps in border" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140792
<ubotu> New bug: #140793 in ubuntu "Starting applications as a different non-root user (kdesu -u) does not work after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140793
<ubotu> New bug: #140798 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Fullscreen opengl rendering is slow/corrupted with fglrx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140798
<TomaszD> hello, against what should I file this bug
<TomaszD>  glxinfo
<TomaszD> name of display: :0.0
<TomaszD> SiS DRI driver expected DDX version 0-0.8.x but got version 0.7.1
<TomaszD> libGL warning: 3D driver returned no fbconfigs.
<TomaszD> libGL error: InitDriver failed
<TomaszD> libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering
<TomaszD> display: :0  screen: 0
<TomaszD> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bdmurray> TomaszD: xorg would be fine, but xorg-xserver-driver-sis (or something like that) would be ideal
<TomaszD> bdmurray, someone reported this as a mesa problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/118325
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118325 in mesa "sis dri DDX interface outdated" [Undecided,New] 
<bdmurray> TomaszD: I think the best place for that bug is the package xorg-server- package I mentioned.
<TomaszD> right, I changed the original bug to affect the xserver-xorg-video-sis thing
<TomaszD> is there a xserver taskforce group I could assing this bug to bdmurray ?
<TomaszD> I found canonical-xorg
<bdmurray> Ubuntu X SWAT would be the correct team, but this bug seems a bit incomplete to me at least.
<TomaszD> bdmurray, incomplete in what way?
<bdmurray> It isn't clear to me what release of Ubuntu it is about.
<TomaszD> ah
<Nafallo> TomaszD: I think what you just told bryce would be handy to have in the bugreport if it isn't already :-)
<TomaszD> Nafallo, added both distribution name and version of driver
<Nafallo> kewl :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-19
<ubotu> New bug: #140802 in kubuntu-docs (main) "Kubuntu-docs: faulty string (#63) in add-applications" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140802
<ubotu> New bug: #140803 in ubuntu "Slow DNS Resolution" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140803
<ubotu> New bug: #140805 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network-manager-openvpn connects only one time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140805
<ubotu> New bug: #140806 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin constantly wants attention in KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140806
<ubotu> New bug: #140807 in ubuntu "no gutsy-commercial repo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140807
<ubotu> New bug: #140808 in compiz (main) "Window placement does not respect gnome-panel " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140808
<ubotu> New bug: #140809 in gnome-terminal (main) "terminal, only has a dot. that moves, when you type. its is hard to read, a dot (dup-of: 140540)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140809
<ubotu> New bug: #140811 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "radeon driver bug causes suspend to fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140811
<ubotu> New bug: #140813 in ubuntu "module 3c59x has to be manually loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140813
<ubotu> New bug: #140814 in ubuntu "need simpler way to reverse printer output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140814
<ubotu> New bug: #140815 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "warning during update process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140815
<ubotu> New bug: #140816 in compiz (main) "compiz slows to a crawl on resize of a window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140816
<ubotu> New bug: #140819 in compiz (main) "segmentation fault when running compiz fusion with dual monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140819
<ubotu> New bug: #140820 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "synaptics touchpad won't left click, right click, or vscroll after recent change in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140820
<ubotu> New bug: #140821 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Can not change default GNOME splash background color" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140821
<ubotu> New bug: #140822 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140822
<ubotu> New bug: #140824 in ubuntu "no synaptics tab in gnome-mouse-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140824
<ubotu> New bug: #140827 in ubuntu "GUTSY PenguinTV segfaults on startup." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140827
<ubotu> New bug: #140830 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk shows 2 screen 1's Tribe 5 Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140830
<ubotu> New bug: #140831 in firefox (main) "Firefox errors at startup and does not load bookmarks or plugin preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140831
<ubotu> New bug: #140832 in ssmtp (universe) "ssmtp doesn't support aliases, it is not possible to send email to users != root" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140832
<ubotu> New bug: #140833 in ubuntu "Gutsy compiz won't enable on intel 965 laptop after 9/18/07 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140833
<ubotu> New bug: #140835 in ubuntulooks (main) "Checkboxes in GtkTreeViews are drawn much bigger than usual; tick is noticably off-centre" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140835
<Hobbsee> bug 83860
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83860 in gdm "Accessible GDM broken with our wacom setup" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83860
<ubotu> New bug: #140836 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "latest xserver-xorg-video-intel breaks desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140836
<ubotu> New bug: #140837 in vorbis-tools (main) "oggenc does not deal with 'large' files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140837
<ubotu> New bug: #140839 in ubuntu "Cannot increase display brightness with hotkeys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140839
<ubotu> New bug: #140842 in software-properties (main) "Add JP mirrors to the "Download Server" list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140842
<ubotu> New bug: #140843 in digikam (main) "25G Media SubMenu duplicated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140843
<ubotu> New bug: #140845 in evince (main) "Please sponsor evince upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140845
<ubotu> New bug: #140846 in libooc-xml (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  libooc-xml 3.2.0-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140846
<ubotu> New bug: #140847 in libooc-vo (universe) "[Package Removal Request]  libooc-vo 20020310-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140847
<ubotu> New bug: #140848 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "no option to add screen with displayconfig-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140848
<ubotu> New bug: #140852 in supertuxkart (universe) "supertuxkart .3 in gutsy - Many Many Bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140852
<ubotu> New bug: #140853 in f-spot (main) "F-spot crash on changing tag icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140853
<ubotu> New bug: #140854 in ubuntu "Boot with Software Raid most times causes mdadm to not complete (possible race)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140854
<ubotu> New bug: #140851 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140851
<foxmike> Good evening everybody!
<bdmurray> hello foxmike
<ubotu> New bug: #140859 in phpgroupware (universe) "Please sync phpgroupware (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140859
<ubotu> New bug: #140860 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Compiz enabled: GNOME Panels overlap the fullscreenmode of Virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140860
<ubotu> New bug: #140861 in f-spot (main) "F-spot freezes and Gnome won't accept mouse input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140861
<ubotu> New bug: #140862 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles with more than 1 human player causes invincible zombie worms" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140862
<ubotu> New bug: #140863 in ubuntu "Evolution Missing Backup And Restore Feature" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140863
<ubotu> New bug: #140864 in ubuntu "Not all Minnesota Team members are on ML" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140864
<ubotu> New bug: #140865 in ubuntu "kernel oops during heavy tar across nfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140865
<ubotu> New bug: #140866 in ubuntu "Gnome Screensaver is Missing Option To Leave A Message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140866
<ubotu> New bug: #140870 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Breaks fast user switching" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140870
<ubotu> New bug: #140872 in amule (universe) "New release 2.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140872
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #140877 in cupsys (main) "new upstream bugfix release 1.3.2 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140877
<ubotu> New bug: #140878 in openoffice.org (main) "Loop when open mixing of Thai+English in Open Office" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140878
<ubotu> New bug: #140879 in ubuntu "optiplex gx150, slow booting and video problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140879
<kagou> Good morning
<dholbach> hiya kagou
<kagou> hey dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #140880 in ubuntu "Swedish keyboard is not working - gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140880
<dholbach> thekorn_: do you think it would make sense to get the buglist-text thing included?
<dholbach> I just tried porting the sponsoring page to the text based connector
<dholbach> as it doesn't need modifying - I wanted to try out if it is much quicker
<dholbach> thekorn_: also I noticed that we pass methode="Text" instead of method="Text"; do you think we should change that?
<thekorn_> it would make sense to create text_buglist to complete this interface
<thekorn_> yup, the typo things, indeed it should be method="boo"
<dholbach> I'm sure list/+text is going to get changed to make more sense soon, but for now, I guess parsing the numbers would be nice
<dholbach> thekorn_: shall I file a wishlist bug and wait for somebody to implement it? :)
<thekorn_> its on my list :)
<dholbach> alrighty :)
<ubotu> New bug: #140881 in language-pack-gnome-fr (main) "Important error in french gdm translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140881
<thekorn_> dholbach: is a small API change "methode"->"method" ok, or should the connector accept both?
<dholbach> it should not be used anywhere yet, I guess
<dholbach> can you also make it match .lower()?
<dholbach> so it does not matter if it's text or Text?
<thekorn_> sure
<dholbach> rock and roll
* dholbach hugs thekorn_
<dholbach> I can't use the text backend until bug 51836 is fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51836 in launchpad "Search is not working in +bugs-text mode." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51836
<dholbach> kiko promised to get all that stuff fixed for 1.1.11
<thekorn_> will 1.1.9 be released today?
<dholbach> thekorn_: yes, according to mrevell on launchpad-users@
<thekorn_> puh, than let's wait for new UI changen ;)
<dholbach> thekorn_: isn't that what was on edge already?
<dholbach> that should work fine, no?
<thekorn_> dholbach: yes you are right
<dholbach> it's great that we have that working with pylpbugs
<dholbach> that way we'll know early if stuff breaks
<ubotu> New bug: #140885 in mozilla-firefox (main) "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140885
<thekorn_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37881/
<thekorn_> dholbach: this is the 'method'-fix
<thekorn_> dholbach: oh, sorry I forgot the .lower() thing...
<ubotu> New bug: #140886 in ubuntu "dvdrip does not launch (or install from source), floating point exception" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140886
<ubotu> New bug: #140889 in ubuntu "Fan Control not working Post-install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140889
<thekorn_> dholbach: ok, added a .lower() http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37882/
<ubotu> New bug: #140890 in cwiid (universe) "wminput should provide udev rule" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140890
<ubotu> New bug: #140892 in usplash (main) "Usplash appears to break suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140892
<ubotu> New bug: #140891 in mplayer (main) "[mplayer]  Heap overflow causes potential arbitrary code execution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140891
<dholbach> thekorn_: thanks a lot, will take care of it
<ubotu> New bug: #140895 in poedit (universe) "POedit race when generating translations database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140895
<dholbach> thekorn_: oh, you could have pushed it to the branch with a changelog entry also :)))
<dholbach> thekorn_: but I can do that too
<ubotu> New bug: #140893 in postgresql-8.2 (universe) "8.2.5/8.1.10 upstream microreleases available" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140893
<ubotu> New bug: #140894 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy doesn't show EURO-sign () anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140894
<ubotu> New bug: #140887 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in reinit()" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140887
<ubotu> New bug: #140896 in cron (main) "Cron does send mails with wrong charset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140896
<ubotu> New bug: #140905 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager signal 11 in kernel_vsyscall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140905
<ubotu> New bug: #140906 in ubuntu "aic79xx module crashes: Install of Gutsy (Tribe 5) and Feisty fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140906
<ubotu> New bug: #140908 in ubuntu "Nvidia 8800 video card - black screen - system does not complete startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140908
<dholbach> thekorn_: uploading
<dholbach> thekorn_: did bdmurray talk to you about his python2.4 fixes?
<ubotu> New bug: #140911 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin cannot deal with user defined ethernet names" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140911
<ubotu> New bug: #140912 in ubuntu "Open Office won`t start on account that administer the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140912
<ubotu> New bug: #140913 in compiz (main) "session save/restore does not work" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140913
<ubotu> New bug: #140914 in evolution (main) "Experimental plugin "Mail to meeting" in Evolution doesn't work?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140914
<ubotu> New bug: #140915 in ubuntu "Please sync poker-network (1.2.0-1) from debian unstable main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140915
<ubotu> New bug: #140916 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gpm meddles with brightness settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140916
<ubotu> New bug: #140917 in compiz (main) "enabling compiz unsets the "terminal emulator" gconf key (dup-of: 135484)" [Low,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140917
<ubotu> New bug: #140918 in gnome-session (main) "Adding stuff to autostart is too difficult" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140918
<ubotu> New bug: #140919 in gaim (main) "scorpion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140919
<ubotu> New bug: #140920 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Mouse click (select & open) doesn't work after Gnome update." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140920
<ubotu> New bug: #140921 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Wrong firmware for ivtv driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140921
<thekorn_> dholbach: thanks for uploading
* thekorn_ hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> thekorn_: de rien :)
* dholbach hugs thekorn_
<thekorn_> yes bdmurray told me that he is able to run py-lp-bugs with python 2.4
<thekorn_> I asked him to upload his changes to a branch
<thekorn_> I also started a python 2.4 branch some time ago
<dholbach> ok great, that'd be nice to see his py2.4 changes
<thekorn_> i will try to merge the lates changes from main into my main2.4 branch,
<thekorn_> but again, I don't think making py-lp-bugs run under python2.4 is hard,
<thekorn_> bughelper will be the bigger problem, maybe :)
<dholbach> pylpbugs will be a good first step
<ubotu> New bug: #140922 in ubuntu "Gutsy Gibbon Live-CD boots to black screen (ATI Mobility Radeon X700)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140922
<dholbach> thanks thekorn_
<thekorn_> no problemo
<ubotu> New bug: #140923 in ubuntu "Desktop effects + window border theme wont return after turning off dektop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140923
<thekorn_> dholbach: I updated my python2.4 branch with the latest changes from .main
<thekorn_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/main.py2.4
<ubotu> New bug: #140924 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "hdd 'ticks' every 5 seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140924
<ubotu> New bug: #140925 in glibc (main) "libc6-i686_2.6.1-1ubuntu5_i386 upgrade problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140925
<ubotu> New bug: #140926 in ubuntu "realtek hd audio alc888" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140926
<thekorn_> dholbach: I just did some tests using this branch and python2.4, no errors so far
<ubotu> New bug: #140927 in ubuntu "kernel x86_64 2.6.22-11.33 crash on Hp nc8430 : ACPI: EC: GPE=0x16, ports = 0x66 , 0x66" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140927
<ubotu> New bug: #140929 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "Virtualbox Init-Script fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140929
<ubotu> New bug: #140930 in power-manager (universe) "Odd button order" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140930
<ubotu> New bug: #140931 in debian-installer (main) "Serbia is in Europe (and also is Montenegro), not "Other".." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140931
<ubotu> New bug: #140932 in evolution (main) "Forwarding contact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140932
<ubotu> New bug: #140937 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-16 kernell corrupts SB450 kmix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140937
<ubotu> New bug: #140933 in gnat-gps (universe) "X-server dies when closing a running program in gnat-gps." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140933
<ubotu> New bug: #140934 in debian-installer (main) "Default Time zone/City for Serbia(Europe) Should be Belgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140934
<ubotu> New bug: #140938 in ubuntu "Unable to turn off my laptop using kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140938
<thekorn_> dholbach: added text_buglist.py to
<thekorn_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/text.main
<ubotu> New bug: #140939 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "From 2007-09-19 2.6.22-11 does not boot. Amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140939
<ubotu> New bug: #140941 in gcj-4.1 (main) "libpthread warning at compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140941
<ubotu> New bug: #140942 in ubuntu "Deskbar randomly crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140942
<ubotu> New bug: #140943 in xfce4-artwork (universe) "Login background in Xubuntu should not be Brown by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140943
<ubotu> New bug: #140945 in firefox (main) "Wideness of "Save page As" dialog can`t be chaneged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140945
<ubotu> New bug: #140946 in rhythmbox (main) "lyrics plugin doen't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140946
<ubotu> New bug: #140947 in xfce4-panel (main) "Showing callouts on plugins is too slow." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140947
<ubotu> New bug: #140951 in libxt-java (main) "autopkgtest gutsy libxt-java: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140951
<ubotu> New bug: #140949 in evolution (main) "Folder name problem when "&"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140949
<ubotu> New bug: #140950 in xfce4-panel (main) "Drawing callouts is too low if panel is at the bottom of the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140950
* simira thinks that ubotu should report bugs closed/solved as well, it's appear a lot more positive
<ubotu> New bug: #140953 in xfce4-panel (main) "Keystroke arrow(down) does not work in "Run program" dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140953
<ubotu> New bug: #140954 in ubuntu "gspca is not available for powerpc in gutsy anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140954
<ubotu> New bug: #140955 in lpr (universe) "lpr installation problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140955
<ubotu> New bug: #140956 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Please include nvidia 100.14.19 drivers in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140956
<ubotu> New bug: #140957 in lpr (universe) "lpr installation problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140957
<ubotu> New bug: #140958 in nmap (main) "autopkgtest gutsy nmap: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140958
<ubotu> New bug: #140960 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office won`t start with user that administer the system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140960
<ubotu> New bug: #140962 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice applications does not open Blank documents on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140962
<ubotu> New bug: #140963 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Xen Dom0 Mouse Gets Stuck on Left Side of Screen, 2.6.22-11-xen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140963
<ubotu> New bug: #140964 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "pbuilder-dist tries Ubuntu mirror for Debian distro" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140964
<ubotu> New bug: #140966 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Backlight adjustment not working on Sony VAIO" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140966
<ubotu> New bug: #140967 in hotkey-setup (main) "package hotkey-setup 0.1-17ubuntu19 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140967
<ubotu> New bug: #140968 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "Don't ask to empty Trash on unmounting NTFS partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140968
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #140969 in epiphany-extensions (main) "autopkgtest gutsy epiphany-extensions: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140969
<ubotu> New bug: #140970 in nautilus (main) "can't make links/follow links to/on vfat partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140970
<ubotu> New bug: #140972 in wine (universe) "wine kde menu: move all to "wine" folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140972
<ubotu> New bug: #140973 in skim (main) "Disable All in Global Setup in Skim doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140973
<ubotu> New bug: #140974 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper for flash/java plugins on firefox x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140974
<ubotu> New bug: #140975 in libnss-ldap (universe) "using libnss-ldap, user can be member of max 16 groups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140975
<ubotu> New bug: #140976 in gnash (universe) "gnash freezes firefox 2.x // gutsy_5 x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140976
<ubotu> New bug: #140977 in ubuntu "suspend-resume regression in ibook under kernel 2.6.22-9 and up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140977
<ubotu> New bug: #140978 in flpsed (universe) "still using gs-esp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140978
<ubotu> New bug: #140979 in yelp (main) "[Yelp]  still dead links (to nautilus)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140979
<ubotu> New bug: #140980 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird extensions directs you to firefox addons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140980
<ubotu> New bug: #140981 in ubuntu "Gutsy update 9/19/07: lost window minimize, maximize and close boxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140981
<dholbach> thekorn_: you rock
<dholbach> thekorn_: will check it out in a bit :)
<ubotu> New bug: #133993 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133993
<ubotu> New bug: #134198 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134198
<ubotu> New bug: #134442 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134442
<ubotu> New bug: #136242 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136242
<ubotu> New bug: #140982 in ubuntu "update-grub new kernel fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140982
<ubotu> New bug: #136869 in firefox (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136869
<ubotu> New bug: #140983 in coolkey (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync coolkey (1.1.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140983
<ubotu> New bug: #140986 in ubuntu "xubuntu 7.04 alternate x86 - lots of files are corrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140986
<ubotu> New bug: #140988 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-desktop 1.70 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140988
<ubotu> New bug: #140987 in tilda (universe) "tilda screen become white after show & hide several times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140987
<ubotu> New bug: #140992 in gnome-panel (main) "Drawer opens at wrong location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140992
<ubotu> New bug: #140994 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV in rdw() (dup-of: 99275)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140994
<ubotu> New bug: #140995 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "Bluetooth filesharing service" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140995
<ubotu> New bug: #140996 in sylpheed-claws-ghostscript-viewer (universe) "[Remove]  Remove sylpheed-claws-ghostscript-viewer from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140996
<ubotu> New bug: #140997 in gnome-terminal (main) "Installing sun-java6-jre. Screen will noat allow me to accept the EULA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140997
<ubotu> New bug: #140993 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "advansys SCSI driver works on x86_64 but is disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140993
<ubotu> New bug: #141000 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Update to iwlwifi 1.1.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141000
<ubotu> New bug: #141001 in compiz (main) "Large fonts in window titles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141001
<ubotu> New bug: #141002 in sbackup (universe) "wish for multiple parallel backups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141002
<ubotu> New bug: #141003 in ubuntu "invest applet doesn't open dropdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141003
<ubotu> New bug: #141005 in kopete (main) "kopete auto connect don't work in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141005
<ubotu> New bug: #141006 in amarok (main) "Amarok appears to hang during collection scan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141006
<ubotu> New bug: #141007 in kqemu (universe) "kqemu doesn't boot linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141007
<ubotu> New bug: #141008 in update-manager (main) "[Kubuntu]  Upgrade Tool Crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141008
<ubotu> New bug: #128419 in glib2.0 (main) "python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128419
<ubotu> New bug: #141009 in listen (universe) "listen.desktop doesn't validate" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141009
<ubotu> New bug: #141013 in pylint (universe) "Gutsy should use a new pylint package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141013
<ubotu> New bug: #141014 in ubuntu "panet applets break when I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141014
<ubotu> New bug: #141015 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "Correctly pass path to dch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141015
<dholbach> thekorn: sorry, did not look into the patches yet
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll do it tomorrow, if that's ok
<ubotu> New bug: #141020 in ubuntu "x11-common 1:7.2-5ubuntu10 - subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141020
<ubotu> New bug: #141021 in gnucash (universe) "Autocomplete broken in Transfer description field" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141021
<Rotund> I couldn't upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy w/o changing a file.  /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/UpdateManager/DistUpgradeFetcher.py needed to import os and import dbus.  I thought I should note this as Launchpad took a pooper on me.
<mvo> Rotund: did you use the update-manager version from feisty-updates?
<Rotund> Not sure.  one sec.
<bdmurray> mvo: That's the bug we were talking about yesterday I think
<Hobbsee> bug 141015
<mvo> bdmurray: that is possible, this problem *should* be fixed with the update from feisty-updates
<Rotund> good.  glad it's noticed
<mvo> its unfortunate that the version we shiped it buggy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141015 in ubuntu-dev-tools "Correctly pass path to dch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141015
<Rotund> that's not it
<Rotund> I have 1:0.59.24
<Hobbsee> ...interesting.  i dont think taht fix is right
<Rotund> Which fix?
<Rotund> the import?
<thekorn> dholbach: yes, that's ok, take your time
<Hobbsee> Rotund: no, that bug that i called.
<Rotund> okay.
<leperAFK> hey, I got a problem every time I boot I can't load my .dmrc file.
<leperAFK> I get an error, and then there's no direct rendering.
<leperAFK> Ideas?
<ubotu> New bug: #141022 in dpkg (main) "Error in dpkg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141022
<ubotu> New bug: #141023 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Gutsy: radio buttons in kde-systemsettings' "Disk & Filesystems" module are broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141023
<ubotu> New bug: #141024 in update-manager (main) "Cannot upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141024
<ubotu> New bug: #141032 in gconf (universe) "Can't change vino password in 7.0.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141032
<ubotu> New bug: #141031 in powernowd (main) "ondemand cpu governor only works with ehci__hcd removed Turion X2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141031
<ubotu> New bug: #141033 in update-manager (main) "Untranslatable strings in update-manager when upgrading from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141033
<ubotu> New bug: #141034 in upstart (main) "upstart turns machines into a scene from 'Dead Rising' " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141034
<ubotu> New bug: #141035 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141035
<ubotu> New bug: #140883 in ubuntu "aktualisierung strzt ab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140883
<ubotu> New bug: #141027 in evolution (main) "Formatting Message..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141027
<ubotu> New bug: #141030 in git-core (main) "git-daemon-run errors during install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141030
<ubotu> New bug: #140936 in debian-installer (main) "Grub not installed if /boot partition is not formatted - installation hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140936
<ubotu> New bug: #141036 in ubuntu "OO Writer crash opening a document containing check boxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141036
<ubotu> New bug: #141037 in ubuntu "OpenOffice Draw picture formats not recognized by OpenOffice Write" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141037
<ubotu> New bug: #141038 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Modprobe hangs the system until killed due to the amount of memory used by it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141038
<ubotu> New bug: #141039 in hal (main) "error 17 on boot BUT swap stills works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141039
<ubotu> New bug: #141018 in elinks (main) "ELinks reveals POST data to HTTPS proxy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141018
<ubotu> New bug: #141040 in phpsysinfo (universe) "hostname displayed in system vital" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141040
<ubotu> New bug: #141041 in hal (main) "BIOS BUG" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141041
<ubotu> New bug: #141044 in gnome-session (main) "the maxime resolution screen is 1024x764 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141044
<ubotu> New bug: #141045 in debconf (main) "adept update crashes when installing updates (nvidia drivers especially)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141045
<uukchuen> my programs keep closing themselves ramdonlly, but cant find no trace of why, anyone could help?
<ubotu> New bug: #141049 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "Openoffice calc 2.3 crashes when pressing the chart button (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141049
<ubotu> New bug: #141048 in gwget2 (universe) "GUTSY Gwget extension for Epiphany doesn't show up in menu." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141048
<uukchuen> ubotu, how this works? My question will not be considered at all?
<ubotu> New bug: #141051 in swig1.3 (main) "swig1.3 reports dependency on non-existent swig" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141051
<ubotu> New bug: #141050 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "xorg crashes when xv is running, compiz is enabled and switch the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141050
<albert23> uukchuen: You may have more response in #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 (for Gutsy)
<uukchuen> I was there albert, but got no response too
<ubotu> New bug: #141053 in compiz (main) "desktop effects error after git070918 update in gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141053
<albert23> uukchuen: you can try to start the program from the terminal. Then you may get error messages in the terminal.
<uukchuen> albert23: I have already tryed that only with the firefox! I am receiving an error, but I dont know how to fix ....the message is "Segmentation fault". The other programs I have not tryed to start from the command line...but I will! thanx
<ubotu> New bug: #141055 in octave2.9 (universe) "[gutsy]  octave should depend on gnuplot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141055
<joumetal> Is there any chance that bug 137604 will be fixed until gutsy is stable?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137604 in xorg-server "Black Bar Across Screen with gutsy i810" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137604
<ubotu> New bug: #141056 in ubuntu "ntpd behaves strangely---clock is badly delayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141056
<joumetal> or is there anything I could do. Some ubuntu patch in xserver-xorg-core made x unusable with i810 cards.
<joumetal> Now there is new packages in debian (I don't know if they will fix bug), but I doubt they are not coming to ubuntu before hardy.
<bdmurray> joumetal: there is an #ubuntu-x channel you might want to try asking in
<uukchuen> I am studying iptables...anyone can point a good tutorial? how can I check my kernel configuration?
<bdmurray> uukchuen: What do you mean check your kernel config?
<geser> uukchuen: for the kernel configuration see in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<uukchuen> thanks geser!
<ubotu> New bug: #141058 in opencv (universe) "Broken package: libcv-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141058
<uukchuen> geser: if I wanted to change a config item, its just change? I mean, what do I have to do? restart the system?
<geser> no, that's the configuration for how the kernel got built
<geser> if you need to change something then you need to rebuild the kernel
<pochu> joumetal: I've milestoned it
<uukchuen> I see, how could I rebuild it?
<ubotu> New bug: #141059 in octave2.9 (universe) "Octave 2.9: Error when trying to plot with gnuplot installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141059
<ubotu> New bug: #141060 in update-manager (main) "update-manager 0.59.24 fails to upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141060
<uukchuen> I am having a problem, sometimes my gnomes restarts by itself, closing all the programs I was working with, but the sound of the TV program keeps souding...do you have any clue whats going on?
<stgraber> TV sound isn't managed by your TV software but some kind of driver function, so if your program crash or is killed, you'll still have the sound
<stgraber> you'd need to start your software again and then close it correctly for the sound to be correctly stopped
<ubotu> New bug: #141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "experimental Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141063
<ubotu> New bug: #141064 in ubuntu "dolphin right side menu does not reapear properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141064
<gnomefreak> anyone know the bug number to the gutsy dpi bug?
<gnomefreak> i cant find it anywhere
<joumetal> gnomefreak bug 139700 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139700 in xorg "dpi setting incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139700
<gnomefreak> joumetal: i think so ty
<gnomefreak> there was another one that had listed the config file to set dpi but it may be in xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> i dont know where this bug came from as i dont have the sections listed in this bug
<gnomefreak> so i would think its the first dpi bug im looking for
<gnomefreak> in bug 139700 it seems the virtual 1820 1440 is for vmware maybe and that would be why i missing it but the first DisplaySize in xorg.conf i dont have either
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139700 in xorg "dpi setting incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139700
<bdmurray> bug 140540
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140540 in libgnome "[Gutsy update]  Gnome application font sizes too small to read" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140540
<bdmurray> that one gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> looking
<gnomefreak> ty
<bdmurray> no problem
<gnomefreak> see mines not just terminal but let me restart X and ill let you know
<ubotu> New bug: #141065 in ubuntu "kpdf crash signal 11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141065
<ubotu> New bug: #141066 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "displayconfig-gtk TV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141066
<ubotu> New bug: #141067 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Group GIDs 1-99 not shown in Groups Settings dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141067
<ubotu> New bug: #141068 in samba (main) "[Gutsy]  OOTB Smb/Gnome sharing broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141068
<ubotu> New bug: #141069 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[Dual monitor]  new windows pop up in secondary monitor instead of main." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141069
<ubotu> New bug: #141070 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Totem does not exit from full screen mode on secondary monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141070
<ubotu> New bug: #141071 in ubuntu "Feisty: KPDF search bar cannot accept keybd input, must copy/paste search terms (PDFs opened from the internet)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141071
<ubotu> New bug: #141072 in gtktalog (universe) "wrong fonts (unicode?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141072
<ubotu> New bug: #141075 in ubuntu "gutsy: suspend to ram broke between kernel 2.6.22-10 and 2.6.22-11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141075
<ubotu> New bug: #141077 in poppler (main) "Package does not create POPPLER_DATADIR" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141077
<ubotu> New bug: #141073 in clamav (universe) "Remote DoS and Remote execution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141073
<ubotu> New bug: #141080 in ubuntu "update from 7.04 to 7.10 error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141080
<ubotu> New bug: #141081 in firefox (main) "Firefox opens 2 extra tabs on middle button click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141081
<ubotu> New bug: #141082 in ubuntu "Only one CPU core recognized in Gutsy after updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141082
<ubotu> New bug: #141083 in ubuntu "wishlist -- Automatically clean up old kernels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141083
<ubotu> New bug: #141084 in smbldap-tools (universe) "jpeg data prints in smbldap-usershow, corrupts terminal, security risk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141084
<ubotu> New bug: #141088 in gaim (main) "A mensagem no pde ser enviada porque ocorreu um erro de ligao:" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141088
<ubotu> New bug: #141087 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141087
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Can anyone with an Intel card and new Intel driver could test/confirm something? Suspend have to work.
<bdmurray> unggnu: what exactly do you mean?
<unggnu> bdmurray, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/141063
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141063 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "experimental Intel driver freezes system on video play after suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<unggnu> Forget to mention Gutsy :)
<bdmurray> ah, yeah my laptop isn't suspending at the moment
<unggnu> Even with new Intel driver?
<unggnu> This was the biggest advantage of Feisty that suspend works fine :)
<bdmurray> I haven't really dug into the suspend issue yet.
<ubotu> New bug: #141089 in linux-meta (main) "Build linux-xen metapackage and friends on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141089
<ubotu> New bug: #141090 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141090
<ubotu> New bug: #141091 in smbldap-tools (universe) "smbldap-usershow prints dates in non-human-readable form" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141091
<ubotu> New bug: #141092 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.22 (main) "linux-backports-modules package description is copied from linux-ubuntu-modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141092
<ubotu> New bug: #141094 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts blogs dist upgrade to gutsy due to dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141094
<ubotu> New bug: #141095 in ubuntu "1400x1050 resolution set, but uses virtual enlarged screen instead of real resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141095
<ubotu> New bug: #141096 in dpkg (main) "Gutsy dpkg upgrade error failed to open cache" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141096
<ubotu> New bug: #141098 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Build linux-ubuntu-modules-*-xen on gutsy amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141098
<ubotu> New bug: #141101 in xorg (main) "[UVFe]  Please sync xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd (universe) from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141101
<ubotu> New bug: #141102 in alsa-utils (main) "Sound Blaster Live! works only in stereo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141102
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-20
<ubotu> New bug: #141103 in kubuntu-meta (main) "KDE doesn't display text any more" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141103
<ubotu> New bug: #141106 in ubuntu "No way to get Network-Mangager back after clicking manual configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141106
<ubotu> New bug: #141107 in gnome-panel (main) "sleep occurs rgardless of settings & will not re-enter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141107
<ubotu> New bug: #141109 in grub (main) "grub doesn't boot windows from a non-first disk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141109
<ubotu> New bug: #141110 in compiz (main) "bad handling of gnome-terminal when font size is increased" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141110
<ubotu> New bug: #141111 in ubuntu "Once I upgrade my to kernel 2.6.22.11, wireless don't work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141111
<ubotu> New bug: #141112 in totem (main) "VLC and RealPlayer fake plugins not compiled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141112
<ubotu> New bug: #141113 in totem (main) "[Gutsy]  Totem video progress bar gets stuck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141113
<ubotu> New bug: #141114 in guarddog (universe) "Guarddog icon is not in Gnome menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141114
<ubotu> New bug: #141115 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "[gutsy-regression]  scroll feature no longer works after recent update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141115
<ubotu> New bug: #141116 in ubuntu "acer travelmate 2420 keyboard borked on suspend resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141116
<ubotu> New bug: #141118 in xorg-server (main) "[gutsy]  cursor endian problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141118
<ubotu> New bug: #141119 in xorg-server (main) "[gutsy]  X locks on console switch on powerbook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141119
<ubotu> New bug: #141120 in evolution (main) "omg insane evolution plugin overload!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141120
<ubotu> New bug: #141121 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Please turn off the "Dogde" effect by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141121
<ubotu> New bug: #141124 in ubuntu "audio loop dv6000z" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141124
<ubotu> New bug: #141125 in ubuntu "Can't download or install programs--get error message: dpkg didn't run." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141125
<ubotu> New bug: #141126 in gdebi (main) "Wrong "Conflicts with the installed package"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141126
<ubotu> New bug: #141127 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  aptitude reports "no candidate version found" for selinux packages listed as available in search" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141127
<ubotu> New bug: #141128 in apparmor (main) "wrong apparmor profiles path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141128
<ubotu> New bug: #141129 in klear (universe) "klear parse error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141129
<ubotu> New bug: #141130 in compiz (main) "compiz stop working after 17-Sept-2007 updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141130
<ubotu> New bug: #141131 in compiz (main) "application switcher too distracting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141131
<ubotu> New bug: #141133 in ltsp (main) "E1000 driver for  (8086:10c0) device on LTSP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141133
<ubotu> New bug: #141135 in audacious-plugins (universe) "[gutsy]  mp3 decoder missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141135
<ubotu> New bug: #141136 in compiz (main) "Suddenly unable to use Desktop Effects" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141136
<ubotu> New bug: #141137 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-restricted-modules-generic 2.6.22.11.13 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141137
<ubotu> New bug: #141138 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "[gutsy]  Resolution autodetection regression on nvidia with digital flat panel." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141138
<ubotu> New bug: #141139 in nautilus-python (universe) "nautilus-python shuts down immediately after initializing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141139
<ubotu> New bug: #141140 in evolution (main) "Combine calendars for palm sync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141140
<ubotu> New bug: #141141 in openoffice.org (main) "no funciona el corrector ortografico automtico al escribir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141141
<ubotu> New bug: #141142 in totem (main) "Buffering indicator in Totem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141142
<ubotu> New bug: #141143 in lyx (universe) "menus appear on wrong screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141143
<ubotu> New bug: #141144 in gnome-panel (main) "Programs are not appearing in bottom bar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141144
<ubotu> New bug: #141145 in evolution (main) "impossible de supprimer un email dans "boite d'envoi"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141145
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #141150 in liferea (main) "add search based on feed source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141150
<ubotu> New bug: #141151 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141151
<ubotu> New bug: #141149 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Latest gutsy update broke compiz on nvidia cards" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141149
<ubotu> New bug: #141153 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Cannot save a web page to USB device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141153
<ubotu> New bug: #141154 in update-manager (main) "partial upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141154
<ubotu> New bug: #141155 in liferea (main) "crash modifying search folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141155
<ubotu> New bug: #141158 in liferea (main) "feed names are sometimes reset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141158
<ubotu> New bug: #134069 in restricted-manager (restricted) "Should point to Ubuntu web site with driver explanations" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134069
<mkorn> good morning
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<ubotu> New bug: #141160 in vino (main) "When remote desktop access is disabled, vino-session will still run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141160
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> thekorn: good work on both branches
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm just testing it a bit, then do a 0.2.19 upload
<thekorn> dholbach: super, thanks
<dholbach> then I can move the sponsoring thing to people.u.c :)
<dholbach> thekorn: uploaded
* thekorn hugs dholbach 
* dholbach hugs thekorn back
<dholbach> thekorn: ok... no python-libxml2 on people.u.c - need to talk to the sysadmins :)
<thekorn> ...or a better /+text ;)
<dholbach> right... I'll try to prod all LP people about 'api' bugs again :)
<ubotu> New bug: #141162 in grandr (universe) "Gnome starts with inverted rotation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141162
<ubotu> New bug: #141163 in qrfcview (universe) "No subsections in Table of Contents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141163
<ubotu> New bug: #141164 in desktop-effects (main) "Desktop effects could not be enabled since latest updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141164
<ubotu> New bug: #141165 in gutenprint (main) "Regression: Can't print on CD, inserted in CD-tray with Canon ip4000 printer (on Feisty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141165
<ubotu> New bug: #141166 in liferea (main) "scary output when run from command line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141166
<ubotu> New bug: #141167 in libcrypto++ (universe) "Trying to install the amule-csv version, an error message said me thta libcrypto++6 package is not installable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141167
<ubotu> New bug: #141168 in coreutils (main) "/bin/kill not compatible with redhat/opensuse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141168
<ubotu> New bug: #141169 in kmplayer (main) "kxineplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in xine_event_dispose_queue() (dup-of: 122593)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141169
<ubotu> New bug: #141170 in nautilus (main) "thumbnail borders not shown anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141170
<ubotu> New bug: #141171 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  tritium" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141171
<ubotu> New bug: #141173 in gnome-panel (main) "Onscreen keyboard in gnome comes up and won't go away, no matter what I try..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141173
<ubotu> New bug: #141174 in alsa-driver (main) "bump alsa-driver-1.0.13-3ubuntu1 >= alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141174
<ubotu> New bug: #141178 in clearlooks (universe) "clearlooks keep cxrashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141178
<ubotu> New bug: #141179 in desktop-base (main) "when i plug in my Panasonic Mp3 player it gets recognized as a Digital Audio Player but when i double click on it it says Unable To Mount: Theirs probably no media in the drive. however when i plug it in an XP system its recognized instantly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141179
<ubotu> New bug: #141180 in f-spot (main) "Cannot import any images (import error)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141180
<ubotu> New bug: #141182 in listen (universe) "Listen is not recognized by gnome-default-applications-properties" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141182
<ubotu> New bug: #141183 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Doesn't detect CD Burning Devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141183
<ubotu> New bug: #141184 in acpid (main) "acpid install crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141184
<ubotu> New bug: #141186 in freetype (main) "freetype: subpixel rendering disabled again" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141186
<ubotu> New bug: #141193 in ubuntu "Lot of Tangerine icons in KDE are missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141193
<ubotu> New bug: #141194 in ubiquity (main) "No warning if available diskspace is less than needed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141194
<ubotu> New bug: #141198 in gaim (main) "Offline messages come with incorrect encoding." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141198
<ubotu> New bug: #141201 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin IRC Color/Bold Codes Broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141201
<ubotu> New bug: #141203 in ubuntu "USB Netac Flash Issue to mount  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141203
<ubotu> New bug: #140867 in dpkg (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in _strstrip() (dup-of: 140739)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140867
<ubotu> New bug: #141204 in xchat (universe) "[translation]  errors in french translation of xchat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141204
<ubotu> New bug: #141205 in ubuntu "Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05), stopt working after an gusty update 9/20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141205
<ubotu> New bug: #141207 in ubuntu "black horizontal bar covering 25% of screen as soon as gnome display manager starts up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141207
<ubotu> New bug: #141208 in thunderbird (main) "Lighting add-onn does not function on TB 2.006 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141208
<ubotu> New bug: #141210 in compiz (main) "can not change the number of workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141210
<ubotu> New bug: #141211 in evolution (main) "IMAP folder subscription should affect subfolders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141211
<ubotu> New bug: #141212 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "j2re1.4 etc cannot be installed non-interactively, which breaks buildds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141212
<ubotu> New bug: #141214 in ubuntu "network-admin problems on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141214
<pedro_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #141216 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashes after changing song" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141216
<ubotu> New bug: #141217 in partman-auto-loop (main) "Human message when an existing installation is detected" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141217
<ubotu> New bug: #141218 in redhat-cluster-suite (main) "gulm packages aren't built" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141218
<ubotu> New bug: #141219 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  selecting "open link" from gnome-terminal only works if firefox is already launched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141219
<ubotu> New bug: #141220 in pidgin (main) "pidgin 2.2.0 Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141220
<Hobbsee> bug 134220
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134220 in malone "Bug page has no information about current package version" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134220
<ubotu> New bug: #141221 in kernel-package (main) "framebuffer doesn't work on gutsy kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141221
<ubotu> New bug: #141222 in ubuntu "desktop gnome not appears" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141222
<ubotu> New bug: #141225 in fslint (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync fslint 2.24-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141225
<ubotu> New bug: #141226 in nautilus (main) "Pushing Backspace moves to parent directory but also beeps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141226
<ubotu> New bug: #141227 in openoffice.org (main) "blurry openoffice.org menu icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141227
<ubotu> New bug: #141230 in mozilla-firefox-locale-all (main) "need Ukrainaian(uk_UA) packaged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141230
<ubotu> New bug: #141231 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution to exchange calender update bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141231
<ubotu> New bug: #141232 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  jukebox3D" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141232
<ubotu> New bug: #141229 in ubuntu "Blurry Synaptic and Software Sources icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141229
<ubotu> New bug: #141233 in network-manager (main) "MASTER network-manager crashes when wpasupplicant ctrl socket is not available" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141233
<ubotu> New bug: #141234 in network-manager (main) "when updating the network-manager, network connections fail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141234
<ubotu> New bug: #141223 in gdebi (main) "Bug in gdebi translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141223
<ubotu> New bug: #141235 in rhythmbox (main) "Crashing when new (just unpacked) iPod shuffle player is connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141235
<unggnu> hi all
<ubotu> New bug: #141237 in disksearch (universe) "Beagle and Find files not working!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141237
<elmargol> Bug #141247
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141247 in linux-source-2.6.22 "nforce 430 doesn't work on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141247
<ubotu> New bug: #141240 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "System hard-locking. Kernel crash?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141240
<ubotu> New bug: #141241 in evolution (main) "evolution 2.12.0 needs the password for POP on every start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141241
<ubotu> New bug: #141242 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes when trying to sync from Groupwise server" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141242
<ubotu> New bug: #141243 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from feisty to gutsy update-manager 0.59.24 error: NameError: global name 'os' is not defined" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141243
<ubotu> New bug: #141244 in gaim (main) "Simple but very annoying usability bug on smileys " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141244
<ubotu> New bug: #141245 in gnome-panel (main) "compiz don't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141245
<ubotu> New bug: #141247 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "nforce 430 doesn't work on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141247
<ubotu> New bug: #141248 in ubuntu "screen and graphics preferences doesn't quite work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141248
<ubotu> New bug: #141250 in liferea (main) "liferea crashes when trying to view popup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141250
<ubotu> New bug: #141254 in ubuntu "black tooltips" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141254
<ubotu> New bug: #141259 in compiz (main) "gutsy regression: compiz no longer starts on GeForce4 MX 440" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141259
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #140900 in evince (main) "evince-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140900
<ScottK> bop
<ubotu> New bug: #141262 in ubuntu "Installing Ubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 tribe 5, can't start X becouse of X1300" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141262
<ubotu> New bug: #141265 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  gnome login in to a black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141265
<ubotu> New bug: #141264 in ubuntu "odd, "jumpy" behavior with Macbook, touchpad and mouse button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141264
<slytherin> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> slytherin: pong
<slytherin> thekorn: I am getting internal error when trying to use ppaput. Here is backtrace, http://pastebin.com/m67a8fc6f
<thekorn> looking
<ubotu> New bug: #141269 in nautilus (main) "nautilus stoping responding then opening directory witch contains 1600 photos. After update 16 Sept. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141269
<ubotu> New bug: #141270 in deskbar-applet (main) ""You must have at least one <locale> entry in a <schema>"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141270
<ubotu> New bug: #141271 in gparted (main) "Partitioning Programm/Gparted does'nt work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141271
<ubotu> New bug: #141273 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141273
<thekorn> slytherin: hmm, this seems to be an launchpad error,
<slytherin> thekorn: do you know the cause?
<thekorn> slytherin: let me read the ppaput source...
<ubotu> New bug: #141267 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-11-generic 2.6.22.3-11.4 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141267
<ubotu> New bug: #141266 in ubuntu "SCIM cannot name files in Chinese" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141266
<ubotu> New bug: #141276 in yelp (main) "No links off 'Help' 'Advanced Topics' page work (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141276
<thekorn> slytherin: LP raises this error when the data is wrong, that does not seem the case, or it has temporary problems,
<thekorn> did you try it some times
<ubotu> New bug: #141148 in gnome-panel (main) "cant install nvidia drivers" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141148
<ubotu> New bug: #141176 in gnome-panel (main) "my mouse was uncontroled" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141176
<slytherin> thekorn: Yes. Got it second time also. But that could be because I tried to upload same package again.
<slytherin> thekorn: Will debug tomorrow. Now leaving for home.
<thekorn> ok, feel free to file a bugreport against py-lp-bugs
<slytherin> thekorn: I will, when I try to upload a new package next time and get same error.
<ubotu> New bug: #141279 in xfce4-places-plugin (main) "xfce4-places-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141279
<ubotu> New bug: #141280 in ipod-sharp (universe) "new version available" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141280
<ubotu> New bug: #141281 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin + myspace im = freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141281
<slytherin> thekorn: Can the problem related to the fact that I am using edge.launchpad.net?
<thekorn> slytherin: im also using edge.lp.net, just tried to add a comment to a bug and it worked
<slytherin> thekorn: Ok. I will try it tommorow. Too tired now. :-(
<ubotu> New bug: #141282 in update-manager (main) ""update-manager -d" wants to replace totem-gstreamer by totem-xine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141282
<ubotu> New bug: #141283 in gutsy-wallpapers (main) "gutsy-wallpapers package description is "Feisty Wallpapers"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141283
<ubotu> New bug: #141284 in kdebase (main) "konsole: WARNING about _attachPty()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141284
<ubotu> New bug: #141285 in firefox (main) "letters are too small in firefox menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141285
<unggnu> Could anyone tell me what is wrong with the fix in this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/136380 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136380 in acpi-support "[Gutsy]  sonybright.sh doesn't use the correct value range" [Undecided,New] 
<bdmurray> unggnu: you could check with mjg59 in #ubuntu-kernel
<unggnu> bdmurray, thanks, but it is a userspace-bug
<unggnu> bdmurray, wouldn't it make more sense to ask under #ubuntu-devel or is he only in kernel channel?
<bdmurray> unggnu: okay, mjg59 is Matthew Garrett the maintainer of acpi stuff
<unggnu> bdmurray, thanks, I am going to ask
<ubotu> New bug: #141289 in ubuntu "lcd backlight is switched off after resume from STR on Lenovo/IBM ThinkPad R61i" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141289
<ubotu> New bug: #141290 in gnupg (main) "Elliptic curve cryptography (ECC) patch for gnupg-1.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141290
<ubotu> New bug: #141288 in xft (main) "Enable sub-pixel rendering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141288
<ubotu> New bug: #141292 in nautilus (main) "Nautlius > File/Folder Properties does not display full file path for a symbolic link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141292
<Kmos> dholbach: hi :)
<ubotu> New bug: #141294 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "same graphics card is detected twice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141294
<ubotu> New bug: #141295 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "apparmor: kernel fix for missing audit type" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141295
<Kmos> bug 128713
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128713 in ubuntu "char "" not recognized in gnome password field (edgy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128713
<Kmos> anyone knows if this is already fixed on edgy ?
<Hobbsee> ...look at the status.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i know.. it's new =)
<bdmurray> Kmos: There are vmware images available for Edgy if you want to try reproducing it
<Kmos> what's the package of gnome login ? gdm ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: if you'd employed any type of thought at all, you'd noticed that there are no references on the bug to it being fixed, therefore the bug *probably* still exists.
<dholbach> hi Kmos
<Kmos> gnome-session ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: does it occur in gutsy?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: or anyone looked at it
<Kmos> Hobbsee: I think it's working fine on gutsy, i've tried it when i commented the bug the first time
<Kmos> it can be set fix released
<Kmos> and commented that it's fixed on gutsy
<Kmos> but I need to try again
<Hobbsee> great :).  do that, then.
<dholbach> Kmos: best to mention that it's fixed in gutsy, somebody else can mark it as 'fix released' then or decide if it's an issue in edgy still
<Kmos> to make sure it doesn't happen
<Kmos> two times, better than one :)
<Kmos> dholbach: yeah
<Kmos> the package is gdm
<Kmos> =)
<ubotu> New bug: #141297 in ia32-libs (universe) "vmware 5.5 does no longer start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141297
<ubotu> New bug: #134075 in squeak-vm (multiverse) "There is no squeak-vm for PPC" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134075
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 139967 seems a bit odd but I wasn't sure where to file it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139967 in ubuntu "Documents directory is mandatory" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139967
<ubotu> New bug: #141303 in kdebase (main) "Bad X resolution when starting kdm with screen off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141303
<ubotu> New bug: #141304 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "White boxes instead of shadows on ATI 9600 (radeon driver)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141304
<pochu>                    https://launchpad.net/bugs/141304
<pochu>                    https://launchpad.net/bugs/141304
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141304 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "White boxes instead of shadows on ATI 9600 (radeon driver)" [Undecided,New] 
<pochu> whoups :)
<ubotu> New bug: #141309 in pam (main) "asks debconf question during upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141309
<pedro_> bdmurray: seems to be somewhat related to bug 122602
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122602 in gnome-panel "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
<pedro_> like a side effect of
<bdmurray> Hrm, mine my menu was fine unti I started renaming or deleting the xdg user dirs.
<ubotu> New bug: #141310 in network-manager (main) "package network-manager 0.6.5-0ubuntu11 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141310
<ubotu> New bug: #141311 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Should block ACPI events upon hibernate/suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141311
<ubotu> New bug: #141312 in irda-utils (main) "IrDA crashes with "LSR safety check engaged!" report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141312
<pochu> slomo: would you mind reviewing/uploading http://emilio.pozuelo.org/~deb/liferea_1.4.2-0ubuntu%5b12%5d.debdiff ? It should be easy to review :) It backports to fixes from 1.4.2b
<slomo> pochu: why not just take 1.4.2b as it's a plain bugfix release anyway?
<pochu> slomo: because it has a huge rewrite to fix compilation with gtkhtml
<pochu> and it scares me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #141313 in ubuntu "fullscreen "open arena" stutters when screensaver preview dialog is open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141313
<slomo> pochu: hm, shouldn't that only change stuff in the gtkhtml part?
<pochu> I guess it should, yes
<pochu> http://liferea.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/liferea?view=rev&revision=3435
<slomo> pochu: then i would prefer taking the version ;)
<pochu> I thought it might be better to backport the fixes, since they are small (2 lines), instead of taking the new release, which is almost a gtkhtml fix
<pochu> and since we don't build gtkhtml... ;)
<pochu> slomo: but it may be better to follow upstream, as you say
<ubotu> New bug: #141314 in mplayer (multiverse) "mencoder with -oac mp3lame create loud static audio" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141314
<ubotu> New bug: #141315 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Desktop CD fails to boot because of 8139cp driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141315
<ubotu> New bug: #141316 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141316
<ubotu> New bug: #141319 in apt (main) "apt-get source: support selection by distribution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141319
<ubotu> New bug: #141224 in ubuntu "support" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141224
<ubotu> New bug: #141320 in ubuntu "Mouse-over info text boxes black" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141320
<ubotu> New bug: #141321 in ubuntu "alert message after clicking exe file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141321
<ubotu> New bug: #141322 in ubuntu "SPARC netboot kernel modules error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141322
<ubotu> New bug: #141323 in restricted-manager (restricted) "restricted-manager install the wrong nvidia driver GUTSY" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141323
<ubotu> New bug: #141324 in kde-systemsettings (main) "systemsettings-kde: crash when double-clicking "printer"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141324
<ubotu> New bug: #141325 in ubuntu "printout from evince blurry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141325
<ubotu> New bug: #141326 in gutsy-wallpapers (main) "Poor Image-Quality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141326
<ubotu> New bug: #141327 in duplicity (universe) "[UFVe]  Please sync duplicity from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141327
<ubotu> New bug: #141328 in update-manager (main) "update-manager disturb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141328
<ubotu> New bug: #141329 in bacula (universe) "bacula-sd failed files restore bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141329
<ubotu> New bug: #141331 in ubuntu "support message after clicking rar files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141331
<ubotu> New bug: #141333 in amule (universe) "Amule cant start (crash on startup)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141333
<ubotu> New bug: #141334 in gnome-panel (main) "on changing the workdesk the strt-menue is not displayed (active desktop is on)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141334
<ubotu> New bug: #141336 in ubuntu "Bug with VLC and Compiz when using cube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141336
<ubotu> New bug: #141338 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "RFE: using (new) advanced search options" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141338
<ubotu> New bug: #141339 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ondemand governor sets cpu frequency to 100% after resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141339
<ubotu> New bug: #141340 in evince (main) "Printing halts in mid-print during network print" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141340
<ubotu> New bug: #140901 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with ValueError in reinit()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140901
<ubotu> New bug: #140903 in tracker (main) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140903
<ubotu> New bug: #141341 in update-manager (main) "update-manager freezes with debconf question in terminal during feisty->gutsy upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141341
<ubotu> New bug: #141343 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "r8169 driver does not work with Realtek "PCI-E" 8111B integrated network controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141343
<ubotu> New bug: #141346 in ubuntu "/var/mail/{name} wrong permissions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141346
<ubotu> New bug: #141348 in beagle (main) "purging beagle doesn't clean up everything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141348
<bdmurray> bug 140065 might benefit from some translating
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140065 in ubuntu "33699" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140065
<bdmurray> It looks like Spanish to me
<ubotu> New bug: #141351 in sdl-mixer1.2 (main) "Please sync sdl-mixer1.2_1.2.6-3 from debian unstable main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141351
<ubotu> New bug: #141352 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity freezes during hardware configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141352
<ubotu> New bug: #141298 in dell "Intel video card 8086:2a02 blacklisted, can't run compiz" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141298
<ubotu> New bug: #141355 in ubuntu "Atheros AR511 not connecting to networks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141355
<ubotu> New bug: #141356 in ubuntu "package kubuntu-desktop 1.56 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141356
<ubotu> New bug: #141357 in elog (universe) "elog can't use language option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141357
<ubotu> New bug: #141361 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  Wrong default settings for gtk-window-decorator (white boarder bug)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141361
<ubotu> New bug: #141362 in f-spot (main) ""Rotating photos" progress dialog's Stop button has a misleading name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141362
<ubotu> New bug: #141363 in ubuntu "No suspend on Medion Laptop (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141363
<ubotu> New bug: #141364 in pidgin (main) "[pidgin] [usability]  "Icon error" report not usable information." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141364
<ubotu> New bug: #141366 in synaptic (main) "apt-listchanges setup ignored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141366
<ubotu> New bug: #141367 in ubuntu "UME: Unknown Password Required for Maintence Mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141367
<ubotu> New bug: #141369 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flash menu handling problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141369
<ubotu> New bug: #141370 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "TI PCIxx12 SD card reader doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141370
<ubotu> New bug: #141371 in libnss-ldap (universe) "No /etc/libnss-ldap.conf is created by the installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141371
<dBera> hey folks, whats the process for UVF exception requests for 'main' packages to get accepted ?
<pochu> !uvf
<dBera> i am interested in this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beagle/+bug/139262 and was wondering if this would make it to gutsy ?
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139262 in beagle "UVF exception request for Beagle 0.2.18" [Undecided,New] 
<pochu> dBera: it's easier than universe packages :)
<dBera> pochu: yeah, i figured that out from the wiki but could not figure out why #139262 was not getting any response :(
<dBera> it looked to me like the maintainers might have missed something, on the other hand the clock is ticking for gutsy :)
<pochu> let me have a look
<dBera> sweet, thanks
* dBera knows the beagle maintainers and can make them work (sometimes :)
<pochu> dBera: seems fine. Tomorrow is pitti's archive day, and he should look at it. you may want to ping him, though
<pochu> dBera: hehe
<seb128> beagle 0.2.18 has been uploaded today
<pochu> hmm, right
<ubotu> New bug: #141375 in openoffice.org (main) "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 56" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141375
* pochu uses tracker, though :)
<seb128> I did sponsor the upload
<pochu> dBera: would you mind closing the bug report as fix released?
<dBera> ahh... nice. i didnt see any mention in the bug so was wondering
<dBera> i wouldnt, as long as i have the rights. let me try.
<seb128> dBera: I closed it now
<dBera> wow! you guys work fast :-D
<seb128> bug #134341
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134341 in beagle "beagle ftbfs" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134341
<seb128> that's the one which had the comments
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-21
<ubotu> New bug: #141385 in ubuntu "gutsy: network monitor showing obscure eth0 avahi error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141385
<ubotu> New bug: #141384 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "usb mouse not detected when plugged in" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141384
<ubotu> New bug: #141388 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Sort order of Processes %CPU column reversed (compared to Nice, ID, Memory, etc.)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141388
<ubotu> New bug: #141387 in ubuntu "Double Documents & Desktop shortcut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141387
<ubotu> New bug: #141389 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Calc crashes when resizing graph" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141389
<ubotu> New bug: #141390 in rhythmbox (main) "CPU 60% and High Temperatures playing large MP3s" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141390
<ubotu> New bug: #141391 in python2.5 (main) "postinstall fails if /usr/local is readonly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141391
<ubotu> New bug: #141392 in linux-meta (main) "linux-image-2.6.22-11-xen does not have ipw3945 module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141392
<ubotu> New bug: #141394 in ubuntu "gutsy: wireless non-functional after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141394
<ubotu> New bug: #141393 in ubuntu "kernel freezes on startup if nosplash is set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141393
<ubotu> New bug: #141396 in linux-meta (main) "ipw3945 hangs intermittently on Thinkpad T61" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141396
<ubotu> New bug: #141397 in compiz (main) "drag between workspace switcher not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141397
<ubotu> New bug: #141400 in f-spot (main) "rotate progress dialog shows a wrong information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141400
<ubotu> New bug: #141401 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "xen amd64 nvidia module missing or broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141401
<ubotu> New bug: #141403 in evolution (main) "Stopping for a while, when write new message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141403
<ubotu> New bug: #140876 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140876
<ubotu> New bug: #141406 in ubuntu "totem plugin: volume control doesn't go away properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141406
<ubotu> New bug: #141407 in ubuntu "/etc/environment is parsed incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141407
<ubotu> New bug: #141408 in superkaramba (universe) "SuperKaramba's memory sensor with format %umb is incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141408
<ubotu> New bug: #141409 in pidgin (main) "Closing pidgin clears the list of selected plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141409
<ubotu> New bug: #141410 in ubuntu "ksystemlog annoyances" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141410
<ubotu> New bug: #141413 in dspam (universe) "dspam-webfrontend.conf has wrong group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141413
<ubotu> New bug: #141414 in dspam (universe) "dspam-webfrontend should have an apache include file link" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141414
<ubotu> New bug: #141415 in hipo (universe) "[gutsy]  hipo ipod capacity bar doen't show progress" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141415
<ubotu> New bug: #141416 in ubuntu "Gutsy LiveCD (Tribe 5) fails on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141416
<ubotu> New bug: #141417 in firefox (main) "CD-ROM icon appears after freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141417
<ubotu> New bug: #141418 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141418
<ubotu> New bug: #141422 in pdumpfs-rsync (universe) "Missing method error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141422
<ubotu> New bug: #141419 in firefox (main) "Inaccurate Longitude" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141419
<ubotu> New bug: #141421 in tzdata (main) "New Zealand daylight savings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141421
<ubotu> New bug: #141424 in wifi-radar (universe) ""WPA Driver?"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141424
<ubotu> New bug: #141425 in mpd (universe) "mpd fails to start if music_directory is on NFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141425
<ubotu> New bug: #141427 in vice (multiverse) "vice amd64 does not install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141427
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #141428 in freetype (main) "font rendering problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141428
<ubotu> New bug: #141429 in kde-guidance (main) "kde guidance power manager crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141429
<ubotu> New bug: #141430 in ubiquity (main) "Other OSes added to GRUB menu even when GRUB installed to partition (not MBR)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141430
<ubotu> New bug: #141431 in firefox (main) "Firefox should use the Gnome keyring instead of its own master password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141431
<dholbach> hey mkorn
<ubotu> New bug: #141432 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gutsy]  failing to start compiz switches window manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141432
<ubotu> New bug: #141433 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Flame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141433
<thekorn> hallo dholbach
<ubotu> New bug: #141434 in hal (main) "Meizu M6 MiniPlayer not recognized as portable audio player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141434
<ubotu> New bug: #141435 in ubuntu "Cannot start from dmraid device anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141435
<ubotu> New bug: #141436 in iptables (main) "iptables is missing the statistic and other modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141436
<ubotu> New bug: #141437 in ubuntu "linux-image-2.6.22-11-xen does not provide smbfs module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141437
<ubotu> New bug: #141439 in linux-meta (main) "Laptop nc8430, 4GB Ram and fglrx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141439
<ubotu> New bug: #141445 in alsa-driver (main) "Internal microphone not working on intel-hda (Realtek ALC262) in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141445
<ubotu> New bug: #141447 in trang (universe) "trang segfaults on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141447
<ubotu> New bug: #141448 in desktop-effects (main) "nvdia-glx-new is installed instead nvidia-glx, with Geforce4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141448
<ubotu> New bug: #141449 in ubuntu "openoffice menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141449
<ubotu> New bug: #141450 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141450
<ubotu> New bug: #141452 in j2se1.4-i586 (multiverse) "package j2re1.4 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/j2re1.4.list]  failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141452
<ubotu> New bug: #141455 in ubuntu "Not getting a login prompt after logging out a virtual console" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141455
<ubotu> New bug: #141458 in totem (main) "Please move gnome-control-center from Recommends to Suggests" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141458
<ubotu> New bug: #141460 in ubuntu "UPnP does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141460
<ubotu> New bug: #141463 in ntfs-3g (main) "Just after boot ntfs-3g does not recognise other than latin characters. Just a umount and mount the drive again fixes that." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141463
<ubotu> New bug: #141464 in foomatic-db (main) "autopkgtest gutsy foomatic-db: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141464
<ubotu> New bug: #141465 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox shows only first ID3 tag per type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141465
<ubotu> New bug: #141466 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager blocks screen brightness on battery mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141466
<ubotu> New bug: #141467 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashes if wpa_supplicant is running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141467
<ubotu> New bug: #141468 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird crashes while opening the local ibox folder." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141468
<ubotu> New bug: #141469 in ubuntu "synaptic or apt-get will not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141469
<ubotu> New bug: #141470 in ubuntu "Nvidia graphic card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141470
<ubotu> New bug: #141471 in cmigrep (universe) "cmigrep should depend on libpcre-ocaml" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141471
<ubotu> New bug: #141472 in compiz (main) "Compiz RTL window titles are misaligned" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141472
<ubotu> New bug: #141473 in hotkey-setup (main) "dpkg: error processing hotkey-setup (--configure):" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141473
<ubotu> New bug: #141475 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Surround 5.1 audio doesn't work on M2NPV-VM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141475
<ubotu> New bug: #141476 in kile (universe) "kile doesn't accept UTF8 charakters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141476
<ubotu> New bug: #141480 in ubuntu "oxt should be registered as OO.o mime type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141480
<ubotu> New bug: #141481 in dash (main) "dash as #!/bin/sh introduces countless incompatibilities" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141481
<dholbach> bdmurray: I added a motu include to UbuntuBugDay and UbuntuBugDay/<last one> - it'd be nice if you could always keep that on the current ubuntubugday page
<Kmos> dholbach: hi :-)
<dholbach> hey Kmos
<Kmos> <elmo> bazaar.launchpad.net and codebrowse.launchpad.net are going down for emergency maintenance, ETD is 10 minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #141484 in amarok (main) "Same album names cause incorrect cover display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141484
<ubotu> New bug: #141485 in backupninja (universe) "rsnap and rub handlers not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141485
<ubotu> New bug: #141487 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "Ambiguous order in print quality" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141487
<ubotu> New bug: #141493 in ubuntu "Cannot install Ardour via "Add/Remove Applications"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141493
<ubotu> New bug: #141494 in ubuntu "Flash not responding to mouse clicks with Xgl/Compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141494
<ubotu> New bug: #141495 in ubuntu "on my desktop i see only rectangles!!!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141495
<kagou> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey kagou
<kagou> dholbach, looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess/ppaput the "Filing e new bug is not clear to me"
<kagou> what ppaput add in changelog ? Do it ask/prompt for words ?
<kagou> i don't want to make mistakes using it ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #141497 in compiz (main) "White frame around gnome panel when compiz activated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141497
<dholbach> kagou: you need to have a changelog entry already
<dholbach> kagou: it will add 'Fixed: (LP: #<number of newly filed bug)'
<kagou> dholbach, ok i understand. And it takes changelog entry to put as bug title isn't it ?
<dholbach> kagou: no, it uses something like "Please sponsor <package> (<version>) uploade"
<ubotu> New bug: #141490 in ubuntu "Touchpad scroll stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141490
<ubotu> New bug: #141488 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "ppaput should have an option to generate a debdiff" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141488
<ubotu> New bug: #141489 in evolution (main) "LDAP Addressbook: Password can't be entered till the 'show contacts' dialog box is open in the background" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141489
<kagou> wow ok. Thank you for explanations
<ubotu> New bug: #141498 in acpi-support (main) "asus acpi unsuported model" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141498
<ubotu> New bug: #141500 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't notice change of mouse pointer theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141500
<ubotu> New bug: #141502 in dolphin (main) "Dolphin doesn't remember 'view properties'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141502
<ubotu> New bug: #141508 in ubuntu "gutsy live cd kernel unionfs bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141508
<ubotu> New bug: #141504 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Xrandr works fine, but displayconfig-gtk has completely wrong resolutions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141504
<ubotu> New bug: #141505 in ubuntu "cant get certain updates, partial distro upgrades amavisd-new" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141505
<ubotu> New bug: #141506 in 915resolution (universe) "Monitor (LG 204wtx) resolution not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141506
<ubotu> New bug: #141492 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (main) "Macbook scroll and middle/right click stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141492
<ubotu> New bug: #141510 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "iwl4965 and mac80211 modules missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141510
<ubotu> New bug: #141511 in metacity (main) "Open / Save dialog doesnt show the right path in the path input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141511
<ubotu> New bug: #141516 in ubuntu "Gparted crashes reloading devices" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141516
<ubotu> New bug: #141518 in samba (main) "Test for dapper task - ignore me :)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141518
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<ubotu> New bug: #141519 in ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 5]  right-click functionality should (somehow) be activated by default on macbook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141519
<ubotu> New bug: #141520 in wajig (universe) "Wajig package suggests lynx, when w3m is ubuntu's default console browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141520
<ubotu> New bug: #141521 in inkscape (main) "Export bitmap dialog defaults to jimmac's Desktop?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141521
<ubotu> New bug: #140899 in poppler (main) "pdftotext crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140899
<ubotu> New bug: #141524 in util-linux (main) "sparc64: sparc64: Unrecognized architecture" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141524
<ubotu> New bug: #141525 in compiz (main) "workspace switching animation is too slow, triggers with key bindings, and doesn't skip screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141525
<ubotu> New bug: #141526 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Sparc hangs on "Booting Linux" on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141526
<ubotu> New bug: #141404 in ubuntu "No user authentication coming back from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141404
<ubotu> New bug: #141405 in compiz (main) "Compiz freezes on gksu screen grab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141405
<ubotu> New bug: #141530 in ubuntu "ghost of popup windows remains" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141530
<ubotu> New bug: #141531 in gdebi (main) "gdebi in Ubuntu 64 bits can't install ubuntu 32 bits packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141531
<ubotu> New bug: #141533 in compiz (main) "Gutsy: Switching workspaces when playing XVideo overlay crashes X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141533
<ubotu> New bug: #141535 in compiz (main) "desktop applet don't work correct with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141535
<ubotu> New bug: #141537 in libapache-mod-auth-radius (universe) "Apache 2.0 support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141537
<ubotu> New bug: #141539 in ubuntu "X fails to start with ATI Radeon 9100 IGP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141539
<ubotu> New bug: #141541 in update-manager (main) "update manager: 'E:The package opera needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141541
<ubotu> New bug: #141543 in compiz (main) "Gutsy regression - compiz no longer starts with a failed 3d texture size check" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141543
<ubotu> New bug: #141544 in ubuntu "alsa-source doesn't compile / sound doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141544
<ubotu> New bug: #141545 in ubuntu "Gutsy Installer error - too many IDE controllers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141545
<ubotu> New bug: #141546 in libnet-dns-perl (universe) "make_query_packet() IP address detection broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141546
<ubotu> New bug: #141548 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  nav - network management solution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141548
<ubotu> New bug: #141547 in xserver-xorg-driver-ati (main) "[Gutsy]  after ati driver update, only a black screen (light is on)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141547
<ubotu> New bug: #141549 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel 2.6.22 bug causes fatal error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141549
<ubotu> New bug: #141552 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no more sound after upgrading to 2.6.20-16-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141552
<ubotu> New bug: #141553 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  stager - network traffic map" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141553
<ubotu> New bug: #138679 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138679
<ubotu> New bug: #141554 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with SIGSEGV in abort()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141554
<ubotu> New bug: #141557 in libsoup (main) "Applying upstream patch to fix UPnP compatibility problem with GUPnP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141557
<ubotu> New bug: #141562 in kopete-desklist (universe) "kopete freezes when I log in (in my yahoo ID)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141562
<ubotu> New bug: #141564 in ubuntu "Konqueror/KDE: "media:/" displays UUIDs instead of foldernames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141564
<ubotu> New bug: #141565 in totem (main) "crappy video when 16bit desktop in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141565
<ubotu> New bug: #141566 in ekiga (main) "[gutsy]  ekiga crashes after symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141566
<ubotu> New bug: #141567 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Suspend hangs in linux-source-2.6.22" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141567
<ubotu> New bug: #141568 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "UI inconsistency, VPN does not reconnect when re-select an already connected VPN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141568
<ubotu> New bug: #141569 in samba (main) "should distribute a 32 bit version of nss_winbind.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141569
<ubotu> New bug: #141570 in rhythmbox (main) "cannot play files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141570
<ubotu> New bug: #141577 in ubuntu "apt-get update fails giving mmap - msync error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141577
<ubotu> New bug: #141575 in ubuntu-sounds (main) "startup sound doesn't work on Gutsy ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141575
<ubotu> New bug: #141578 in pidgin (main) "buddy icon is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141578
<ubotu> New bug: #141580 in network-manager (main) "/etc/network/interfaces migration overlooks wlan0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141580
<ubotu> New bug: #141581 in ubuntu "all tooltip popups show up as block boxes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141581
<ubotu> New bug: #141584 in rhythmbox (main) "Segfault when iPod with Rockbox is connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141584
<ubotu> New bug: #141585 in ubuntu "gusty ubuntu starup and shutdown screen resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141585
<ubotu> New bug: #141586 in ubuntu-meta (main) "gstreamer0.10-esd - still necessary?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141586
<ubotu> New bug: #141587 in libqwt (universe) "qwt5 packages do not provide libqwt.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141587
<ubotu> New bug: #141588 in gnome-panel (main) "Gutsy (Beta): Deskop chooser can't manage number of desktops... (dup-of: 141210)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141588
<ubotu> New bug: #141589 in gedit (main) "Cannot open multiple gedit windows at once" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141589
<ubotu> New bug: #141590 in adept (main) "Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) adept-notifier stopped notifying" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141590
<ubotu> New bug: #141593 in gnome-panel (main) "Gnome-panel fails to load applets after re-login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141593
<ubotu> New bug: #141595 in guarddog (universe) "How to start guarddog on ubuntu?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141595
<tarheelcoxn> bug 141609
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<ubotu> New bug: #86693 in update-manager "Error from update-manager when upgrading dapper to edgy (dup-of: 86699)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86693
<tarheelcoxn> anybody have a T41 or similar thinkpad with a radeon mobility M7 card?
<tarheelcoxn> ie. anybody wanna help me with that bug? :P
<Castigador> has anybody an ati radeon 9600 and gutsy?
<davmor2> show stopping xubuntu 32bit desktop bug bug 141615
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-22
<geser> only an ati radeon 9800 pro and gutsy if that helps
<Castigador> geser, which driver are you using ati or fglrx?
<tarheelcoxn> mobility M7 [radeon mobility 7500]  here
<Castigador> I'm looking the bug 141050
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141050 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "xorg crashes when xv is running, compiz is enabled and switch the desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141050
<Castigador> xD thx ubotu
<geser> Castigador: ati
<Castigador> do you have compiz enabled?
<geser> yes
<Castigador> and can you watch a video using xv output and swich the desktop?
<geser> yes, playing a video with totem and rotating my cube works
<geser> how can I check if I use Xv for video playing or not?
<Castigador> exec gstreamer-properties
<Castigador> and in the "Video" tab
<geser> I tried setting the video output with gstreamer-properties any only non-Xv shows a test video
<Castigador> ops
<geser> setting it to Xv I get a message that Xv couldn't get initialized
<Castigador> geser, maybe there is another application using it
<geser> that was it
<geser> I stopped rhythmbox and Xv seems to work now
<geser> testing with Video set to Xv
<Castigador> cool, I don't know why rhythmbox use a video output
<Castigador> can you choose the desktop?
<geser> confirmed, I could only switch to the next desktop but as soon as I was there X crashed
<Castigador> Ok, thanks geser, I thought that this only happens to me :)
<geser> I've set it to no-Xv for now so that I crash X by accident
<Castigador> can you send a comment to the bug with your system info?
<geser> sure
<Castigador> thanks
<geser> when LP is back
<tarheelcoxn> is it gone?
<tarheelcoxn> ugh. it is. :(
<tarheelcoxn> anybody know when the maintenance window is due to be over?
<Castigador> I have no idea
<tarheelcoxn> oops. news.launchpad.net/maintenance seems to indicate this isn't a maintenance window
<geser> [00:21:16]      mthaddon | Launchpad is going down in 15 mins for a code update. Estimated downtime is approx 1 hour
<geser> in #launchpad approx 27 min ago
<Castigador> Oo
<tarheelcoxn> ahh
<tarheelcoxn> refresh the page and now it's there
<tarheelcoxn> good good. I think that's my cue to go get food
<tarheelcoxn> good evening all
<Castigador> :D, good night over here
<ubotu> New bug: #141619 in gnome-screensaver (main) "No way of doing notes (dup-of: 140866)" [Wishlist,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141619
<ubotu> New bug: #141620 in network-manager (main) "Cannot connect to a WPA enabled network with NetworkManager and Prisim 2.5 chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141620
<ubotu> New bug: #141621 in compiz "Compiz-fusion fails to start - /usr/bin/compiz: 376: /usr/local/bin/compiz: not found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141621
<ubotu> New bug: #141622 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Remote control support for ASUS MyCinema P7131 in saa7134 module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141622
<ubotu> New bug: #141623 in acpi (main) "Fn Keys No Longer Control Brightness (Toshiba P200)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141623
<ubotu> New bug: #141624 in ltspfsd (universe) "autopkgtest gutsy ltspfsd amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141624
<ubotu> New bug: #141625 in mdadm (main) "autopkgtest gutsy mdadm amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141625
<ubotu> New bug: #141609 in xorg (main) "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<ubotu> New bug: #141610 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ipw3945 wakes up too much" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141610
<ubotu> New bug: #141611 in ekiga (main) "ekiga crashes when launching (dup-of: 131569)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141611
<ubotu> New bug: #141612 in ubiquity (main) "Incorrect percentages on graphical installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141612
<ubotu> New bug: #141615 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity in Xubuntu ps aux says it is running but there is no gui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141615
<ubotu> New bug: #141618 in evolution-sharp (main) "UVF evolution-sharp 0.14.0.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141618
<ubotu> New bug: #141598 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "error msg on boot: loading hardware drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141598
<ubotu> New bug: #141599 in gnome-applets (main) "applets cannot be found on login (dup-of: 141593)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141599
<ubotu> New bug: #141601 in tasksel (main) "tasksel packages stays at 100%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141601
<ubotu> New bug: #141602 in tasksel (main) "tasksel remove mail-server removes LAMP and postgresql" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141602
<ubotu> New bug: #141603 in ubuntu "Calender messes up when changing timezone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141603
<ubotu> New bug: #141606 in lyx (universe) "gutsy: lyx 1.5.0 should be updated to 1.5.1 due to serious bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141606
<ubotu> New bug: #141607 in linux32 (main) "autopkgtest gutsy linux32 amd64: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141607
<ubotu> New bug: #141608 in kde4libs (universe) "klauncher crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141608
<ryanpg> !libfreetytpe6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfreetytpe6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryanpg> !libfreetytpe
<ryanpg> !libfreetype
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfreetytpe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryanpg> !libfreetype6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfreetype - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libfreetype6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ryanpg> argh!
<ryanpg> :P
<bdmurray> ryanpg: talk like a pirate day was wednesday
* Nafallo smiles
<ubotu> New bug: #141628 in compiz (main) "Compiz w/ kde screensaver blanks 1/4 screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141628
<ubotu> New bug: #141630 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[Kubuntu Feisty]  systemsettings crashes (11, SISGEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141630
<ubotu> New bug: #141632 in ubuntu "OpenOffice doesn't show right-to-lift" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141632
<Igorot> yey! launchpad janitor's really great.
<zul> not when it spams the hell out of you
<gnomefreak> Igorot: its no longer running due to major bugs in it.
<ubotu> New bug: #141633 in file-roller (main) "Trouble installing downloaded cliptrak software." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141633
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> argh
<tarheelcoxn> anybody in here have a thinkpad with a radeon 7500 video card?
<tarheelcoxn> wanna help me with bug 141609 maybe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141609 in xorg "startx fails with vesa, ati on T41 with Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141609
<Knightlust> hehe, im logged in sa laptop
<Knightlust> oops, sorry.. wrong channel
<ubotu> New bug: #141640 in ipod-sharp (universe) "UVFe ipod-sharp 0.6.3 -> 0.6.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141640
<ubotu> New bug: #141641 in lsb (main) "installing lsb requires postfix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141641
<ubotu> New bug: #141642 in ubuntu "upgrade kernel destroys ubuntu grub menu.lst entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141642
<ubotu> New bug: #135993 in exaile "filter problem (dup-of: 95860)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135993
<ubotu> New bug: #141643 in ubuntu "upgrades commented out eth0 entry in interfaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141643
<ubotu> New bug: #141646 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy LiveCD won't start on Vaio SRX51 & SRX41" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141646
<ubotu> New bug: #141648 in ubufox (main) "Package doesn't warn about unsupported plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141648
<ubotu> New bug: #141649 in compiz (main) "GLX applications very slow with Compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141649
<ubotu> New bug: #141650 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  ekiga startup error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141650
<ubotu> New bug: #141651 in xchat-gnome (main) "Ugly Icon in Xchat-gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141651
<ubotu> New bug: #141653 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141653
<ubotu> New bug: #141654 in ubuntu "Screen with random glitches " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141654
<ubotu> New bug: #141655 in ubuntu "Kernel Upgrades kill sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141655
<ubotu> New bug: #141656 in ubuntu "internal speakers disabled if booted with headphones" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141656
<ubotu> New bug: #141657 in ubuntu "CPU Frequency Scaling on Amilo M 1437G not working." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141657
<ubotu> New bug: #143723 in ubuntu "mplayer xv does not go fullscreen on radeon ati 9700" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143723
<kagou> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #143952 in nautilus (main) "miniatures of photos do not load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143952
<ubotu> New bug: #143953 in ubuntu "(Gutsy & KDE) Window title bars not utf-8" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143953
<ubotu> New bug: #143954 in nant (main) "autopkgtest gutsy nant: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143954
<ubotu> New bug: #143955 in scim-hangul (main) "autopkgtest gutsy scim-hangul: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143955
<ubotu> New bug: #143958 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy Alternate fails: cannot detect and mount CD-ROM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143958
<ubotu> New bug: #143959 in mc (universe) "couldn't save setting in midnight commander because configuration files were owned by root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143959
<ubotu> New bug: #143960 in scim-pinyin (main) "autopkgtest gutsy scim-pinyin: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143960
<ubotu> New bug: #143961 in scim-tables (main) "autopkgtest gutsy scim-tables: erroneous package!" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143961
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #143969 in foobillard (universe) "Icon is missing in foobillard menu launcher (foobillard.desktop file)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143969
<ubotu> New bug: #143970 in imageviewer (universe) "HP LaserJet 1200 doesn't print images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143970
<ubotu> New bug: #143971 in eog (main) "[gutsy]  [regression]  eog can't zoom with mouse scrollwheel anymore." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143971
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<ubotu> New bug: #143996 in firefox (main) "Testing report" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143996
<ubotu> New bug: #143998 in bazaar (universe) "rename 'bazaar' package to 'baz'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143998
<ubotu> New bug: #143999 in pybaz (universe) "undefined variable 'vsn_name' in _read_tree_version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/143999
<ubotu> New bug: #144000 in hpijs (universe) "HP Laserjet 1320 TN slow or buggy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144000
<ubotu> New bug: #144001 in apt (main) "crashes with SystemError: E:Unable to write mmap - msync" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144001
<ubotu> New bug: #144002 in firefox (main) "[Gutsy]  Firefox opens home directory by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144002
<ubotu> New bug: #144003 in evolution (main) "Dragging mail to a folder moves them to Deleted Items folder, instead of folder they are dragged onto" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144003
<ubotu> New bug: #144004 in ubuntu "rt73 WLAN dongle not detected correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144004
<ubotu> New bug: #144005 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1 (restricted) "gutsy fglrx no direct rendering no desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144005
<ubotu> New bug: #144007 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity does not pop up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144007
<ubotu> New bug: #144006 in vrms (universe) "CC-by-sa reported as non-free" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144006
<ubotu> New bug: #144008 in distcc (universe) "should use a shared key to protect against unauthorized access" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144008
<ubotu> New bug: #144009 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ext3 filesystem error after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144009
<ubotu> New bug: #144010 in nautilus (main) "nautilus freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144010
<ubotu> New bug: #144011 in ubuntu "GUTSY. No video output firing up X." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144011
<ubotu> New bug: #144012 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  Last kernel update broke networking and sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144012
<debug> quickie question: I just tried the "tribe 5" desktop CD of gutsy on amd64 on my laptop, and X seems to "restart" every few seconds, making it completely unusable. 7.04 for i386 worked ok on the same machine. graphics is "ati radeon m200". is this a known problem? what would I search for in the bug database to find similar bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #144014 in compiz (main) "Power down gives a garbled screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144014
<ubotu> New bug: #144015 in xmms-scrobbler (universe) "UVFe for xmms-scrobbler 0.4.0-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144015
<ubotu> New bug: #144018 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "Documents is displayed twice in the Places menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144018
<ubotu> New bug: #144019 in openoffice.org (main) "docx files are not linked to OpenOffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144019
<ubotu> New bug: #144020 in ubuntu "hda-intel sound stopped working after synaptic upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144020
<ubotu> New bug: #144021 in gnus (main) "Incoming* files are not deleted after processing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144021
<ubotu> New bug: #144022 in beep (universe) "The command 'beep' does not produce a sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144022
<ubotu> New bug: #144024 in coreutils (main) "cp ignore default ACLs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144024
<ubotu> New bug: #144023 in mldonkey (universe) "Mldonkey download the Chinese errors." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144023
<Kmos> debug: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20070922/gutsy-desktop-amd64.iso -> download this one and try
<ubotu> New bug: #144029 in ubuntu "Gutsy lost 1920x1200 resolution with 2.6.22-12-generic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144029
<ubotu> New bug: #144030 in ubuntu "Gutsy beta hang soon after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144030
<debug> Kmos: thanks, I will
<ubotu> New bug: #144035 in firefox (main) "A bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144035
<pochu> nice title ^
<debug> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #144036 in firefox (main) "Another bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144036
<ubotu> New bug: #144037 in ubuntu "mic and line in doesn't work on intel HDA G33 (ICH9)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144037
<superm1> Hi folks, i wasn't sure where to classify bug 141577, but it is most definitely appearing to be something that will need resolution prior to beta
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141577 in ubuntu "apt-get update fails giving mmap - msync error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141577
<superm1> because its not an inherent problem in apt from what it appears (apt is fine on the normal gutsy install), but probably something related to unionfs again
<Hobbsee> superm1: what's mmap?
<superm1> Hobbsee, is using for mapping pages of memory afaik
<Hobbsee> superm1: feel free to milestone it
<superm1> Hobbsee, k.
<superm1> just didn't want to abuse that power until someone agreed that it should be marked as a milestone :)
<ubotu> New bug: #144039 in kdebase (main) "Print preview does not work for some zoom percentages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144039
<Hobbsee> superm1: it's safer to mark as such, adn then they decline the milestone, rather than not having it brought up at all
<ubotu> New bug: #144040 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes randomly when entering Gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144040
<ubotu> New bug: #144041 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice ugly printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144041
<ubotu> New bug: #144042 in ubuntu "firefox plugin-install says "plugin installed" for non-completed installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144042
<ubotu> New bug: #144043 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "kernel BUG at /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/build/build-generic/fs/unionfs/inode.c:1057!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144043
<ubotu> New bug: #144044 in hal (main) "Failed to initialize HAL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144044
<bddebian> Boo
<ScottK> Bop
<bddebian> No, not the Hanson Twins... ;-P
<ubotu> New bug: #144046 in gnome-control-center (main) "[gnome-appearance-properties]  Desktop Effect, normal mode does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144046
<ubotu> New bug: #144047 in cedet (universe) "Please sync cedet 1.0pre4-2 from Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144047
<ubotu> New bug: #144045 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "hibernate does not work on Thinkpad t42 in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144045
<ubotu> New bug: #144049 in grub (main) "creating lvm2 snapshot of root lv breaks boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144049
<ubotu> New bug: #144050 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  Network interface don't work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144050
<ubotu> New bug: #144052 in ubuntu "nautilus can't browse nfs shares" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144052
<ubotu> New bug: #144053 in ubuntu "No Direct Rendering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144053
<debug> Kmos: thanks for the link. the new image (20070922) worked fine. some very very minor issues though, which I don't know whether to report or not. http://gavare.se/ubuntu_gutsy_20070922_minor_bugs/
<debug> (I have not tried to actually _install_ ubuntu on this machine, I am just trying out the cd live.)
<ubotu> New bug: #144055 in gnome-control-center (main) "Sounds labelled NAMEME difficult to translate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144055
<ubotu> New bug: #144056 in hotkeys (universe) "Dimmer keys stopped working on my Daru2 under Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144056
<ubotu> New bug: #144058 in ubuntu "playing two songs at the same time doesn't work with snd_hda_intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144058
<ubotu> New bug: #144060 in alsa-driver (main) "[gutsy]  Sound does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144060
<ubotu> New bug: #144061 in bittorrent (main) "README.txt contains incorrect instructions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144061
<liam> Can I ask a question on assigning a bug status?
<ubotu> New bug: #144059 in ubuntu "nm-applet can not switch to other wlan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144059
<liam> should a bug that is really about changing defaults (in this case default buttons on KDE dialogs) be considered invalid?
<mish> Hello - I'd like to get a bug importance increased to high, and it's status moved on to triaged
<mish> is this the right place to ask and explain my reasons?
<mish> The bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/118539
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118539 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[regression]  acx does not load" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<mish> It is a regression that affects wireless network cards, so I think it should be high importance
<jeromeg> mish : you can always try :)
<jeromeg> mish : they don't work at all ?
<mish> And a patch has been identified and and tested by people in the discussion,so I think that would count as triaged
<mish> The network chipset (acx111) works fine in feisty, but does not work in gutsy
<jeromeg> mish : ok
<mish> so anyone with that chipset upgrading to gutsy will lose internet access ...
<mish> it's a kernel related thing, so I could ask in #ubuntu-kernel if that would be the thing to do ...
<mish> The patch identified is 8 lines (mostly #ifdef etc) so should be easy to review.
<jeromeg> mish : i'm asking :)
<mish> thank you :)
<jeromeg> no problem, thank you for your help !
<ubotu> New bug: #144068 in ubuntu "X graphical interface not loading." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144068
* mish has to nip out, but will be back soon ...
<jeromeg> ok
<jeromeg> mish : a kernel dev will be on it, and will try to make sure it's fixed before release, don't hesitate to bug someone if you don't see any progress, everybody is VERY busy at release time
<jeromeg> mish : well in fact it has been fixed, it will be uploaded for the beta of gutsy
<sourcercito_> jeromeg, i just try to reproduce this bug, and was still present in 2.6.22-12.30 linux-ubuntu-modules
<sourcercito_> is this where is supposed to be fixed?, or the package isn't released/available yet
<jeromeg> sourcercito_: it's normal, it's fixed in the git branch of the kernel-modules
<sourcercito_> ok
<jeromeg> sourcercito_: it will be uploaded for the beta
<sourcercito_> so i wont touch the bug :D
<jeromeg> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #144070 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "patches from lesswatts.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144070
<mish> jeromeg: thank you :)
<jeromeg> mish: np, got to go now
<ubotu> New bug: #144073 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Crash when accessing http://www.wengophone.com" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144073
<ubotu> New bug: #144075 in bluez-gnome (main) "Menu entry to turn device off completly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144075
<ubotu> New bug: #144076 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "NVidia Quadro NVS 140M not recognised by nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144076
<ubotu> New bug: #144077 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  Regression - "Desktop effects could not be enabled" on ATI Mobility Radeon (Thinkpad x31)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144077
<ubotu> New bug: #144078 in rhythmbox (main) "Lack of proper package requirements" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144078
<ubotu> New bug: #144079 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  2.6.22-12 breaks rt2x00 driver with rt2500 based card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144079
<askand> Why is bug 132083 marked as incomplete?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132083 in linux-source-2.6.22 "dlink DWL-G650+" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132083
<ubotu> New bug: #144083 in apt (main) ""package lists" should be downloaded as diffs (Contents-i386.gz)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144083
<ubotu> New bug: #144084 in ubuntu "RaLink RT2500 wireless card not recognized by Network Manager in Kernel Update 2.6.22-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144084
<askand>  Why is bug 132083 marked as incomplete?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132083 in linux-source-2.6.22 "dlink DWL-G650+" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132083
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<Hobbsee> askand: because they asked for which chipset it was, then never replied.
<Hobbsee> askand: when you replied, you should have set it back to new
<Hobbsee> and wow, you suck at bug writing.
* Hobbsee marks it as a dupe
<ubotu> New bug: #144085 in console-tools (main) "Charset is not set correctly in VGA text-mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144085
<ubotu> New bug: #144086 in kdebase (main) "gutsy: Inconsistent behavior dolphin/konqueror/knetattach" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144086
<ubotu> New bug: #144087 in ubuntu "Update not working- error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144087
<ubotu> New bug: #144089 in ubuntu "A bug I reported has been in limbo for 5 months." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144089
<debug> that is also an interesting bug title
<ScottK> I already invalidated it.
<ScottK> If someone has time to see if he can make his original bug report better, that woudn't be a bad thing.
<ubotu> New bug: #144090 in sl-modem (restricted) "update the package to 2.9.10 or 2.9.11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144090
<ubotu> New bug: #144091 in ubuntu "installation crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144091
<ubotu> New bug: #139972 in gnome-mplayer (multiverse) "gnome-mplayer crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139972
<ubotu> New bug: #144092 in ubuntu "googleearth does not start on gutsy amd64." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144092
<ubotu> New bug: #144094 in pidgin (main) "[German]  Connection error dialog: Wrong translation ('Verbunden' instead of 'Verbinden')" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144094
<ubotu> New bug: #144095 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Feisty 64 - Does nothing when "write to disk" selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144095
<ubotu> New bug: #144097 in amule (universe) "amulegui search input field doesn't handle last preedit character(Korean)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144097
<ubotu> New bug: #144099 in hal (main) "USB2 hard drive not working with ehci_hcd on SONY VAIO PCG-FR285E" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144099
<ubotu> New bug: #144102 in ubuntu "usb mouse hangs on reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144102
<ubotu> New bug: #144100 in ubuntu "USB2 hard drive not working with ehci_hcd on SONY VAIO PCG-FR285E" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144100
<ubotu> New bug: #144103 in nautilus (main) "window title is white when window is maximized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144103
<ubotu> New bug: #144104 in pysol-sound-server (universe) "pysol-sound-server should be updated for python2.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144104
<ubotu> New bug: #144105 in acpi-support (main) "suspend/resume scripts cause "Your computer failed to suspend" on resume." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144105
<ubotu> New bug: #144106 in system-config-printer (main) "Usability: In CUPS config gui, clicking on "Local Printers" should not hide printers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144106
<ubotu> New bug: #144107 in evince (main) "PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144107
<ubotu> New bug: #144110 in totem (main) "totem -stuttering/bad performance with mp4 video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144110
<ubotu> New bug: #144111 in base-installer (main) "Ubuntu Studio Gutsy installer asks which kernel to install." [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144111
<unggnu> hi all
<unggnu> Can anyone check the patch. This should fix the problem for Gutsy. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/42052
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 42052 in gnome-power-manager "Screen not locked on resume from hibernate/suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #144112 in ubuntu "fan doesn't stop, and /proc/acpi/fan/FN00/state reports wrong state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144112
<ubotu> New bug: #144113 in system-config-printer (main) "There should be a way to see the job queue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144113
<ubotu> New bug: #144116 in ubuntu "Dell 2005 FPW preset includes invalid resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144116
<richard> Hi Everyone
<richard> Just wanted to ask, has a bug been logged when updated have been installed and the system requires a reboot, if you use the reboot icon supplied by the update procedure, it just logs you and and back in again.  Not a full reboot.
<richard> sorry should of said this is for gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #144121 in ubuntu ""Error 15: File not found" after update to kernel 2.6.22-12" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144121
<ubotu> New bug: #144122 in pidgin (main) "Pidgin 2.2.0 Forgets Plugin Selections (Ubuntu Gusty x86 Tribe 5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144122
<ubotu> New bug: #144123 in ubuntu "brightness buttons only lower brightness, inpiron 1420" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144123
<ubotu> New bug: #144124 in xmltv (universe) "New release available - fix for zap2it -> schedulesdirect change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144124
<ubotu> New bug: #144126 in ubuntu "ubuntu fails to enable desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144126
<ubotu> New bug: #144127 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy LiveCD - No Gnome menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144127
<ubotu> New bug: #144128 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144128
<ubotu> New bug: #144129 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  synkron" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144129
<ubotu> New bug: #144130 in gnome-session (main) "gutsy: only failsafe gnome works; regular gnome lasts less than 10 seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144130
<ubotu> New bug: #144131 in openoffice.org (main) "Text direction change buttons do not appear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144131
<ubotu> New bug: #144136 in konversation (main) "Konversation crashed when trued to join a channel on mesa.az.us.undernet.org" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144136
<ubotu> New bug: #144132 in amarok (main) "1.4.7 [___stripped] [validity: 0.53] [frames:  97] [xine] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144132
<ubotu> New bug: #144133 in amarok (main) "amarok crash while listening to last.fm stream 1.4.7 [___stripped] [validity: 0.61] [frames: 167] [xine] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144133
<ubotu> New bug: #144134 in amarok (main) "Amarok crach at startup 1.4.7 [___stripped] [validity: 0.70] [frames: 151] [xine] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144134
<ubotu> New bug: #144135 in amarok (main) "Amarok crach at crash while explore cdrom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144135
<ubotu> New bug: #144138 in beryl-core (universe) "When xinerama is activated - Beryl doesn't work and no error message is displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144138
<ubotu> New bug: #144137 in konversation (main) "Konversation crashed for no apparant reason" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144137
<ubotu> New bug: #144140 in network-manager (main) "Purdue Wireless + NetworkManager does not provide wireless connectivity" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144140
<ubotu> New bug: #144141 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "sasl2-bin failed to upgrade cleanly while upgrading from feisty to gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144141
<ubotu> New bug: #144142 in xfce4-panel (main) "if i try to add the xfce4-mixer-plugin it does not show up in the panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144142
<ubotu> New bug: #144143 in powertop (universe) "Should display PID of detected processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144143
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-09-23
<ubotu> New bug: #144145 in ubuntu "Netboot edubuntu desktop is listed twice both install kubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144145
<ubotu> New bug: #144147 in ubuntu "On a netboot install the cd isn't ejected on completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144147
<ubotu> New bug: #144150 in update-manager (main) "menu.lst altered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144150
<jordi_> Somebody knows when the unionfs fix will be released? Or some clue?
<ubotu> New bug: #144151 in gnome-panel (main) "unsuccessfully attempted to switch to another workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144151
<ubotu> New bug: #144152 in ubuntu "typo in man of groupadd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144152
<ubotu> New bug: #144153 in command-not-found (main) "poor description for package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144153
<ubotu> New bug: #144154 in jython (universe) "Jython integration with Java API seems awkward" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144154
<ubotu> New bug: #144155 in ubuntu "Network manager crashes on click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144155
<ubotu> New bug: #144158 in firefox (main) "confused toolbar scrolling across back and forward page movements with right-click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144158
<ubotu> New bug: #144159 in ubuntu "Clean Up Ubuntu Grub Boot Menu After Upgrades" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144159
<tarheelcoxn> anybody about with a thinkpad that has a radeon 7500 graphics card?
<ubotu> New bug: #144160 in bouncy (universe) "bouncy crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144160
<ubotu> New bug: #144161 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Wi-Fi rt73 USB (TP-Link TL-WN321G) doesn't connect " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144161
<ubotu> New bug: #144163 in clamav (universe) "chown: 'clamav:adm': invalid user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144163
<ubotu> New bug: #144164 in ubuntu "Gutsy Updates broke sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144164
<ubotu> New bug: #144165 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ) in <html>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144165
<ubotu> New bug: #144166 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "LCD display 1360x768 not configured after intallation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144166
<ubotu> New bug: #144168 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "changing save locations without my input" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144168
<CarlF1> 1
<ubotu> New bug: #144169 in totem (main) "[gutsy]  Totem dies on loss of focus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144169
<ubotu> New bug: #144170 in lp-solve (main) "package lp-solve 5.5.0.10-5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144170
<ubotu> New bug: #144171 in suitesparse (universe) "package libsuitesparse 3.0.0-3 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144171
<alitadeposca> hello everybody
<alitadeposca> need a little help.
<alitadeposca> i don't know wheter to file this as a bug
<alitadeposca> i installed ubuntu 7.04
<alitadeposca> and after that i used synaptic to install some apps
<alitadeposca> it all went ok
<alitadeposca> but when i tried to login (after restarting x)
<alitadeposca> i turns out i wasn't able because i used up all the "/" disk partition space
<alitadeposca> shouldn't synaptic check for available space before installing apps?
<ubotu> New bug: #144173 in banshee (universe) "Track number ordering does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144173
<alitadeposca> anyway, ubuntu rocks! it's a great distribution.... love it (even though it's got a few things we should work on, lol)
<Knightlust> alitadeposca: no, that's not a bug and no, i don't think synaptic should check for for available space before installing apps
<Knightlust> although it's a good feature for synaptic
<alitadeposca> ok
<alitadeposca> it would be a nice asset,
<KurtKraut> How can I file a bug to a package but to a certain distro, like Gutsy ?
<ubotu> New bug: #144175 in tilda (universe) "tilda stays like a gray window with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144175
<Knightlust> KurtKraut: just place [Gutsy Tribe x]  description of bug
<Knightlust> and don't forget to include crash logs, and how to reproduce the said bug
<KurtKraut> Knightlust: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #144176 in realplayer (multiverse) "Realplayer error: "Cannot open the audio device"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144176
<ubotu> New bug: #144177 in human-icon-theme (main) "gtk-about and gtk-help icons are not consistent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144177
<ubotu> New bug: #144178 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Gutsy Alternate - no console video driver installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144178
<ubotu> New bug: #144180 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144180
<ubotu> New bug: #144181 in network-manager (main) "[Gutsy]  network-manager won't auto detect  wired network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144181
<ubotu> New bug: #144183 in compiz-plugins (universe) "Application Switcher bring to front incorrect when zoom is set to 0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144183
<ubotu> New bug: #144185 in xmms (universe) "xmms default skins folder problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144185
<ubotu> New bug: #144184 in sixpack (universe) "sixpack should be in the science section" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144184
<ubotu> New bug: #144187 in audacious "audacious default skins are too uniforms and whites" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144187
<ubotu> New bug: #144188 in adept (main) "version-upgrade crashes during Preparing for upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144188
<ubotu> New bug: #144179 in ubuntu "E:Type 'wget' is not known on line 45 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.'" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144179
<ubotu> New bug: #144189 in ubuntu "IBM T23 failed to hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144189
<ubotu> New bug: #144191 in ubuntu "IBM T23 resumes with black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144191
<ubotu> New bug: #144193 in xorg (main) "Switching users often disables mouse buttons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144193
<ubotu> New bug: #144195 in evolution (main) "Evolution .desktop contains wrong Swedish comment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144195
<ubotu> New bug: #144196 in evince (main) "evince (gutsy) hides text by changing it to white" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144196
<ubotu> New bug: #144198 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "once i upgrade to linux-image-2.6.22-12-generic it breaks wireless and Nvidia graphics" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144198
<ubotu> New bug: #144199 in gimp (main) "keyboard stops responding after some zoom in/out's with shift+mouse scroll" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144199
<ubotu> New bug: #144200 in udev (main) "Udev is looping, retrying the same operation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144200
<ubotu> New bug: #144202 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice 2.3 crashing continously" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144202
<ubotu> New bug: #144205 in ubuntu "video jerked while copying even with dual core cpus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144205
<Nafallo> why copy dual core cpus?
<dsas> so you can have four?
<Nafallo> why would I want that?
<dsas> to make IRC go faster.
<Nafallo> c2d for that ;-)
<Nafallo> and separate router and server
<ubotu> New bug: #144207 in debian-installer (main) "gusty installation failed with "Hash Sum mismatch"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144207
<ubotu> New bug: #144208 in nautilus-wallpaper (universe) "Nautilus-wallpaper from gutsy repositories doesn't appear in context menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144208
<ubotu> New bug: #144209 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "dpkg: error processing postgresql (--configure):" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144209
<ubotu> New bug: #144210 in ubuntu "IBM T30 Dock 2631 USB ports / PCMCIA / PCI problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144210
<ubotu> New bug: #144211 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany web browser: no icon in kde menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144211
<ubotu> New bug: #144212 in ubuntu "IBM T23 console framebuffer not working as expected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144212
<ubotu> New bug: #144213 in aptitude (main) "apti[TAB]  smooth workflow disrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144213
<ubotu> New bug: #144215 in cupsys (main) "Can't print PDF" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144215
<ubotu> New bug: #144216 in firefox (main) "Slow switching tab in firefox/opera when the desktop effects are enabled in Gutsy Gibbon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144216
<ubotu> New bug: #144217 in update-manager (main) "update-manager - could not install 'bcm43xx-fwcutter'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144217
<Fujitsu> Bug #144213... wow... just wow.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144213 in aptitude "apti[TAB]  smooth workflow disrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144213
<ubotu> New bug: #144218 in ubuntu "hamachi fails (gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144218
<pochu> Fujitsu: not a bug, but I agree that annoyed me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #144219 in audacious (universe) "Audacious Equalizer is very bad and use to much CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144219
<ubotu> New bug: #144220 in gthumb (main) "No Rendering of WMFs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144220
<ubotu> New bug: #144221 in vgabios (universe) "please sync vgabios (0.6a-3) from unstable to universe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144221
<ubotu> New bug: #144222 in ubuntu "acer 5310 aspire: no sound, no wlan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144222
<ubotu> New bug: #144223 in totem (main) "no image showing on quicktime files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144223
<ubotu> New bug: #144224 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync: make smtp server customizable" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144224
<ubotu> New bug: #144225 in ubuntu "Fn + F8 doesn't work on Dell Inspiron 6400 to switch display to another monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144225
<ubotu> New bug: #144226 in debian-installer (main) "References to Debian software in debian-installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144226
<ubotu> New bug: #144227 in base-installer (main) "installer insists on formatting /" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144227
<ubotu> New bug: #144230 in ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 5]  Existing partitions are not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144230
<ubotu> New bug: #144231 in kicad (universe) "Redraw errors in pcb editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144231
<penguin42> hi, if you have a bug that someone marked incomplete and then you add more info are you supposed to change the status or hope that someone else does?
<ubotu> New bug: #144232 in evolution (main) "iCalendar files recognized as vCalendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144232
<ubotu> New bug: #144233 in grub (main) "[gutsy]  boot is not getting mounted anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144233
<ubotu> New bug: #144234 in gnome-terminal (main) "E:  'sudo'   52    /etc/apt/sources.list   , E:     .'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144234
<ubotu> New bug: #144235 in firefox (main) "FireFox crash when working with flash enabled page. (All page are in flash)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144235
<ubotu> New bug: #144236 in evolution (main) "deleted calendar events are shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144236
<dsas> penguin42: whats the bug?
<dsas> penguin42: normally you wait for someone else to change the status.
<penguin42> 139928
<penguin42> actually I've just found the line of code at fault
<Fujitsu> bug #139928
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139928 in cpio "[gutsy]  cpio segs on bad input" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/139928
* penguin42 found some code in cpio that is trying to byte swap a pointer rather than the data
<Fujitsu> Well, it's in main, so should be looked at fairly quickly, so you probably want to wait for someone else to change it.
<penguin42> Fujitsu: It's been at incomplete for over a week since I added the test case
* penguin42 has just attached what I think is a 1 character fix to it
* penguin42 wonders if it is exploitable - I doubt it
<ubotu> New bug: #144237 in thunderbird (main) "[Gutsy]  thunderbird fails to add signature to outgoing emails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144237
<ubotu> New bug: #144238 in ubuntu "The temperature makes impossible the installation on HP OMNIBOOK  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144238
<ubotu> New bug: #144239 in ubuntu "bug wifi rt61 gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144239
<ubotu> New bug: #144240 in ubuntu "hda/conexant sound worked in feisty, broken in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144240
<ubotu> New bug: #144242 in ubuntu "DVD+R disc does not mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144242
<ubotu> New bug: #144243 in zsnes (multiverse) "zsnes should be in universe instead of multiverse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144243
<ubotu> New bug: #144245 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  update to kernel 2.6.22 installs -386 kernel (-generic is needed) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144245
<ubotu> New bug: #144247 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "4 corner icons not in the correct locations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144247
<ubotu> New bug: #144249 in ubuntu "Networked printer stop working after upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144249
<ubotu> New bug: #144250 in superkaramba (universe) "Superkaramba is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144250
<ubotu> New bug: #144251 in vmware-player-kernel-2.6.15 (multiverse) "vmware-player will not install due to unmet dependencies." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144251
<ubotu> New bug: #144252 in ubuntu "[Gutsy]  2.6.22-12 does not recognize nVidia or iwlwifi drivers" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144252
<ubotu> New bug: #144253 in strigi (main) "strigi" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144253
<ubotu> New bug: #144254 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox-metadata crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_object_get_parent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144254
<ubotu> New bug: #144255 in kazehakase (universe) "Please upgrade kazehakase to 0.4.8" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144255
<ubotu> New bug: #144256 in scala (universe) "upgrade to 2.6.0" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144256
<ubotu> New bug: #144259 in alsa-driver (main) "Travelmate 5720 - ICH8 82801 Sound -> no Capture" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144259
<ubotu> New bug: #144258 in scribes (universe) "Scribes Will Not Close Unless You Force Close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144258
<ubotu> New bug: #144261 in gconf2 (main) "gutsy gconf does load .gconf but does read it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144261
<ubotu> New bug: #144260 in ubuntu "blank screen at start-up with latest fglrx (8.40.4)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144260
<ubotu> New bug: #144262 in adept (main) "Removing strigi keeps libs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144262
<ubotu> New bug: #144263 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  LAN cards detected as eth0 and eth1, but eth0 and eth1 wants only to bring up as eth2 and eth3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144263
<ubotu> New bug: #144265 in epiphany-browser (main) "browser.urlbar.autoFill" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144265
<ubotu> New bug: #144266 in epiphany-browser (main) "[Gutsy]  Epiphany extensions have gone away" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144266
<ubotu> New bug: #144267 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screensaver-themes are missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144267
<ubotu> New bug: #144268 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv and chrony instead of ntp-simple" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144268
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi there, somebody knows what packages are implementing the specification https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootLoginWithFullFilesystem
<Le-Chuck_IT1> since I'm seeing that in action but would like to know more about it :)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> and I think maybe I should file a bug about it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> oh sorry wrong channel!
<ubotu> New bug: #144270 in ntp (main) "chrony, time-daemon and ntp-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144270
<ubotu> New bug: #144272 in debian-installer (main) "using md will give error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144272
<Knightlust> hehehe, grabe na to
<Knightlust> can't stop with the wikis
<Knightlust> oh men.. sorry.. wrong channel again.
<ubotu> New bug: #144273 in rhythmbox (main) "transfering songs to iPod incorrectly modifies the year id3 tag" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144273
<ubotu> New bug: #144275 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power Management with Compiz Locks System" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144275
<ubotu> New bug: #144276 in gtk+2.0 (main) "file chooser: cannot copy, cut, paste, drag&drop, rename, delete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144276
<ubotu> New bug: #144277 in ubuntu "mouse sucks in linux" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144277
<ubotu> New bug: #144278 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity reports progress of over 100 percent" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144278
<ubotu> New bug: #144279 in gtk+2.0 (main) "file chooser: missing icon (text,image,video) preview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144279
<ubotu> New bug: #144281 in gtk+2.0 (main) "network not visible in some filechooser windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144281
<ubotu> New bug: #144282 in thunderbird (main) "Character encoding error when creating new profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144282
<ubotu> New bug: #144283 in kdebase (main) "Canon PIxma IP3000 printer doesn't appear in Kubuntu printer system (Gusty)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144283
<ubotu> New bug: #144284 in ubuntu "When accessing my Windows (NTFS) partition, i can't see folders with accents (my language is French). I use Kubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144284
<ubotu> New bug: #144286 in igerman98 (main) "hunspell-de-de removes Mozilla programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144286
<ubotu> New bug: #144287 in ubuntu "HP Pavilion dv6408 Fiesty Won't Install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144287
<ubotu> New bug: #144288 in postfix (main) "recommends: mail-reader not justified" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144288
<ubotu> New bug: #144289 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse crashes in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144289
<Laibsch> Is there some kind of tag or something to label bugs that one experienced with upgrading to gutsy?
<pochu> !tags
<ubotu> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<pochu> Laibsch: doesn't look like.
<Laibsch> pochu: Thanks
<Laibsch> Don't you think such a tag would make sense?
<Laibsch> IIRC there also was a meta-package for reporting bugs against that dealt with upgrade problems (mostly dependency issues)
<ubotu> New bug: #144292 in rhythmbox (main) "overfilling iPod crashes rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144292
<ubotu> New bug: #144293 in pidgin-libnotify (universe) "Show does not switch to the proper tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144293
<pochu> Laibsch: it may make sense, yes...
<pochu> Or maybe report it under the package which had those dependency issues...
<pochu> Laibsch: by the way, did you upgrade from Feisty?
<Laibsch> yes, of course
<Laibsch> This was not about dependencies
<Laibsch> But quite a few things stopped working when I upgraded to gutsy
<Laibsch> Having that tag would make it easier for maintainers to check that no important RC candidates are left out there before gutsy is shipped.
<pochu> Or just set it's importance, and milestone if neccessary?
<ubotu> New bug: #144294 in ubuntu "7.10 slow (30 sek. Firefox) behind router Netopia, 7.04 fast" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144294
<ubotu> New bug: #144295 in sbackup (universe) "Wishlist: Automatically split tar files at max size for filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144295
<ubotu> New bug: #144296 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client fails at -- updating inetd.config" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144296
<ubotu> New bug: #144298 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "libwfb.so not installed with nvidia driver" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144298
<ubotu> New bug: #144297 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Gutsy]  ATI (Radeon) and Linux 2.6.22 will not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144297
<ubotu> New bug: #144299 in ubuntu "[GUTSY]  Grid wars chrashes after a while" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144299
<ubotu> New bug: #144301 in evince (main) "apturl doesn't work with Evince in PDF files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144301
<ubotu> New bug: #144302 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga crashes after some seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144302
<pochu> stgraber: ^ is that the bug you've fixed?
<stgraber> yes, I just marked it as duplicate
<Laibsch> pochu: Milestone can only be set by package maintainer, right?
<Laibsch> I would assume importance is generally ignored ;-)
<pochu> Laibsch: not really. But yes, importance and milestone can be only set by Project Bug Contact
<pochu> which in Ubuntu it is ubuntu-qa
<Laibsch> well, I can set importance
<Laibsch> So maybe I do have the power to set milestone as well
<Laibsch> But a general solution of course would be nice
<pochu> a general solution?
<ubotu> New bug: #144303 in wine (universe) "AOE III worked in 0.9.44 but not in 0.9.45" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144303
<ubotu> New bug: #144305 in ubuntu "[gutsy]  sleep on powerbook crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144305
<ubotu> New bug: #144308 in rekall (universe) "rekall package is an out-of-date version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144308
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-15
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/270357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270357 in totem "Totem Crashes When Trying to Open an MP3" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> emma: since when do mp3s have a visual component?
<Hobbsee> emma: and you'll need to add what type of video card you have in there (lspci -vv will tell you)
<Hobbsee>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<Hobbsee> ^ to the bug would be helpful too
<emma> What does a visual component have to do with anything?
<Hobbsee> The program 'totem' received an X Window System error.
<Hobbsee> which usually means it has to do with audio
<RAOF> Hobbsee: It'll be the visualisation
<Hobbsee> er, video
<RAOF> Also, howdie :)
<emma> Hey there RAOF, yes I believe you have the right idea.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: oh, dodgy.  I'd not realised that we included visualisations that crashed.
<RAOF> Oh, we totally do.
<Hobbsee> the advice about the video card still holds, then, and the name of the visualisation you were using.
<emma> I have no idea the name of the visualisations I was using.
<Hobbsee> totem doesn't tell you?
<emma> ROAF what do you think, would the video card information be useful?
 * Hobbsee eyes emma:  fine, don't listen to me then.
<emma> Okay.
<Hobbsee> . o O { crazy girl, not wanting help with a bug she brought up, presumably to get help with... }
<emma> Please don't call me a crazy girl, and my purpose is not to get help with it, my purpose is to make people aware of it, so that others might not have the same problem before release.
<Hobbsee> same thing, usually.
<Hobbsee> anyway...
 * Hobbsee --> uni.
<RAOF> What Hobbsee _meant_ was help with making it a useful bug, I'd wager.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: precisely.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: which then means it might get fixed before release.
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/270357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270357 in totem "Totem Crashes When Trying to Open an MP3" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> good morning
<nullack> Ping seb128 : evening, can bug 251910 go upstream or is it an Ubuntu specific issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251910 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_idle_funcs()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251910
<seb128> nullack: you can try, that could be the same issue than bug #252174 and there is no good stacktrace
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252174 in gvfs "gvfsd-trash crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252174
<nullack> seb128 : They might be related but I notice the seg fault is occuring in different functions so Im reluctant to duplicate them unless you think its ok
<seb128> I've no clue about those bugs
<seb128> they are not trivial upstream issues
<nullack> Ok, Ill try and replicate and see if I get a good stack dump
<nullack> Yeah, and times running out for 2.24 on gnome
<nullack> I see 252717 is upstream so atleast one of them is with gnome
<hggdh> given the release of abrowser, I opened bug 270475
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270475 in firefox-launchpad-plugin "firefox-launchpad-plugin should also depend on abrowser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270475
<dholbach> pedro_, bdmurray: popey is looking for bugs he can help you out with :-)
<dholbach> popey: SCNR
<popey> :)
<popey> swine :)
<pedro_> hey popey! do you have anything in mind?
<pedro_> is always good to start with the bugs without a package ;-)
<pedro_> we have tons of them
<dholbach> I'd  L O V E  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status_upstream=resolved_upstream to list 0 bugs :)
<pedro_> buenos dias pochu!
<popey> well.. I'm not sure if it's my state of mind today, but i looked through yesterdays, and apport, and expirable and nothing leapt out at me that I could do anything about
<seb128> dholbach: not going to happen any time soon
<popey> maybe I'm missing something
<Hobbsee> seb128: try harder?  :)
<dholbach> Hobbsee: word up!
<Hobbsee> seb128: or get more inventive about how it gets down to 0?  :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: hrm?
<seb128> dholbach: and not especially a good idea, we have lot of GNOME bugs which are fixed upstream and where we prefer to wait for the next tarball than waste efforts backporting
<seb128> Hobbsee: ^
<Hobbsee> seb128: that's true.
<dholbach> seb128: right........ there are lots of others though
<seb128> also launchpad is buggy
<dholbach> lots of bugs that ARE fixed already too
<Aron_> ......
<dholbach> seb128: yes, that list needs at least two fixes
<Hobbsee> seb128: have you tried whining about the particular bugs lately?  there's a QA-Launchpad meeting on soon.
<seb128> if there is a nautilus bug which has a cairo and a nautilus upstream task and the cairo one is closed it'll list the bug there
<seb128> where there is no nautilus upstream task closed
<dholbach> seb128: yes, I filed a bug about that already
<pochu> hola pedro_! :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: how long ago?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: a while, not exactly sure
<pochu> hey andre___ :)
<Hobbsee> dholbach: hmmm.
<andre___> hej hej
<popey> what's the name of the console app that pops up giving you the option to do various repair various things like X11 ?
<popey> (from recovery mode)
<popey> woot, figured it out - friendly-recovery
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> hm, when do I report bugs in network-manager vs network-manager-applet?
<mrooney> specifically I want to make sure I put bug 270596 in the right place
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270596 in network-manager-applet "wireless lan does not automatically start when wired connection is dropped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270596
<mrooney> oh, asac_ could probably tell me :)
<asac_> mrooney: ping me in 3 hours
<asac_> have to run out now
<mrooney> asac_: okay, I will be away then but I will in about 6 or 7, or perhaps someone else can give me a hint, I am sure we can catch each other sometime, thanks!
<chrisccoulson> just looking at bug 270531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270531 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine 1:1.1+svn20080816-0ubuntu4~hardy1~ppa1 stopped working on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270531
<chrisccoulson> the reporter is using a version of gtk-qt-egine from a PPA
<chrisccoulson> are we allowing people to report bugs against a specific PPA version of this package (like with NM)?
<james_w> not that I've heard
<james_w> who's PPA is it?
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't say
<Ampelbein> chrisccoulson: if it cannot be replicated with a version in the repos i would close as invalid.
<bdmurray> I'm not aware of a specific call for testing with that ppa package
<chrisccoulson> i'll give the reporter to test it with an official version of the package then before i close it
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ***i'll give the reporter a chance to test
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<Ampelbein> and i think network-manager is in the official archive, though it's a svn-version.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, NM is in the official archive now, but it started of in a PPA
<james_w> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gtk-qt-engine/
<james_w> you may want to alert kubuntu-devel to it
<chrisccoulson> thanks for spotting that
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong (but on the phone)
<bdmurray> mvo: I was just looking at bug 270527 and thought it might be easy to fix.  I'm not sure of the best way after looking at the code though.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270527 in update-manager "changelog uri has epoch stripped for launchpad.net" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270527
<mvo> oh, right
<mvo> bdmurray: probably just safe the original version I guess (from memory)
<bdmurray> mvo: so have 2 srcver variables?  1 w/o the epoch stripped and one with?
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, that sounds reasonable. or when there is a epoch, safe that for later
<bdmurray> mvo: Is that something you'd like me to do?
<mvo> bdmurray: if you want, I would certainly welcome a patch :)
<bdmurray> mvo: sure, I can do that.  Is the main update-manager branch the right one to use?
<mvo> yes
<mvo> thanks bdmurray
<mvo> bdmurray: I go to bed now, if you ahve a fix for me, please let me know, I will be happy to merge :)
 * mvo waves
<pwnguin> heh. i wonder if i can feed hard answers.lp.com questions into stackoverflow and get decent answers back
<maco> if i want to join bug control, the wiki says there's an application you receive when you first try to join the lp team. i did that a while ago, then decided not to join. how do i get the application again so i an apply now?
<james_w> maco: see the "Application" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<maco> james_w: thanks
<maco> oo hehe ok it's the same questions
<myron> I think I've found a bug with sudo
<Dejavou42> It's not the normal difference between /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Dejavou42> But, I'm getting "Unable to resolve host error when sudo runs
<Dejavou42> and all of the sudo functions still work, it just gives me that error message
<Dejavou42> Any takers?
<bdmurray> What release of ubuntu is that?
<Dejavou42> 8.04, but not upgraded. 8.04 was installed as new install
<james_w> sounds a lot like bug 32906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 32906 in sudo "sudo fails if it cannot resolve the local hostname and no MTA is installed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/32906
<Dejavou42> so I should just be able to download that fix, right?
<james_w> it should be fixed if you have hardy-updates enabled
<james_w> well, no, sorry, you still get the warning, but it is harmless with the fix
<Dejavou42> The weird thing is that it didn't start happening until I started customizing ubunutu
<Dejavou42> I added a virtual machine (with Virtualbox), gave it a local IP when it is running, and set up a terminal server on the  ubuntu box  with ltsp
<james_w> Dejavou42: did you use gnome-system-tools?
<james_w> System->Administration->Network Tools
<Dejavou42> yeah, but not to edit anything. I've just looked at all the settings through network tools
<Dejavou42> and I've pinged a few local computers
<Dejavou42> all the editing I did through terminal
<james_w> did you change /etc/hosts?
<Dejavou42> I did, but not until after I started having the problem
<Dejavou42> I've already checked /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts they are the same
<Dejavou42> I've got a thread running on ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893188
<Dejavou42> As long as that error message is harmless (which it seems to be) it doesn't matter to me. It sure beats the lousy blue screen of death in windows any day.:)
<Dejavou42> if the sudo functions work I shouldn't be concerned about it right?
<bdmurray> Dejavou42: what is returned if you enter hostname?
<Dejavou42> ubuntu
<Dejavou42> ubuntu is also in the /etc/hosts file
<bdmurray> hmm, and in /etc/hostname?
<Dejavou42> ubuntu
<bdmurray> weird, well as long as sudo functions you shouldn't be concerned
<Dejavou42> great thanks for the help bdmurray and james_w
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-16
<mrooney> is there a way to search for bugs WITHOUT a tag on launchpad?
<bdmurray> mrooney: nope, what are you looking for specifically?
<mrooney> bdmurray: well, I wanted to see if there we any needs-packaging bugs that weren't tagged
<mrooney> based on title
<bdmurray> mrooney: oh, I've something that checks for that already ;)
<mrooney> bdmurray: ahh okay, I had a guess that you might :)
<bdmurray> I think I ran it last week or so
<mrooney> I figured I could do a search for needs packaging bugs based on title, and then the same search with the tag, and take the difference
<mrooney> is that how you do it?
<bdmurray> bugs w/o a package, title like [n-p] and n-p not in tags via py-lp-b
<mrooney> bdmurray: by the way, did you ever take a peek at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeRooney/EeeBotuSpec and see if I missed any use cases under Subscriptions?
<bdmurray> mrooney: bugs newly targetted to a release and recently assigned an importance
<hggdh> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> hggdh: hello
<mrooney> bdmurray: when you say newly targeted and recently assigned, do you mean...new bugs?
<mrooney> bdmurray: ahh, I see, I guess EeeBotu could also read the recently changed bugs to get things like that
<bdmurray> mrooney: a bug that just had an importance of High assigned to it
<mrooney> though currently it only looks at new bugs
<mrooney> so you have opened up a whole new world of ideas
<hggdh> yes!
<bdmurray> mrooney: the old bot used the mailing list I believe
<bdmurray> and that would have changes like that
<mrooney> hm I thought it was only new bugs...
<mrooney> I suppose you would know better than I, however
<hggdh> bdmurray, you mean parsing the emails sent to -bugs?
<bdmurray> That's correct
<hggdh> kees, not really that difficult
<hggdh> so, probably 3 threads: one reads email, one reads RSS, and one communicates with IRC
<hggdh> probably more...
<hggdh> dammit, again I pinged k ees, instead of OK
<hggdh> I am going to take out this expansion... I am tired of it
<mrooney> hggdh: expansion?
<hggdh> xchat auto expands k to the first nick that matches
<hggdh> if at the beginning of a new line
<pwnguin> is there a way to discover the debian QA URL for a package from the name itself?
<pwnguin> something like     * error fetching http://packages.qa.debian.org/l/liferea/news/rss20.xml (404 Not Found)
<pwnguin> doh
<pwnguin> http://packages.qa.debian.org/l/liferea/news.rss20.xml
<pwnguin> something like that; im guessing it's not always just a single letter?
<mrooney> bdmurray: still around?
<hggdh> nullack, check your mail
<nullack> hggdh : Wow, thanks heaps :)
<nullack> I note your points and Im looking at it in detail now
<hggdh> yes, I would like more comments on it indeed
<emma> test
<hggdh> test echo
<emma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/270357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270357 in totem "Totem Crashes When Trying to Open an MP3" [Medium,Incomplete]
<lifeless> bug 269168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269168 in gnome-system-monitor "System Monitor 2.22.3 described wrongly in help file V2.1 " [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269168
<mrooney> lifeless: mentioning that bug for any reason?
<lifeless> yes, to get the link quickly, before I follow up
<mrooney> okay, I was just seeing if you wanted feedback or help
<lifeless> trying to get my dad engaged with Ubuntu, and 'pedro' has unhelpfully marked the bug as invalid, even though the topic is entirely accurate :)
<mrooney> lifeless: well the issue is that you described two issues in the same bug, which isn't helpful to developers and triagers
<mrooney> your description seems mainly about the background color, which as Pedro says is invalid as this is controlled by your theme
<mrooney> however the documentation is apparently incorrect so I would either transform that bug only into being about that, or make a new one
<lifeless> mrooney: thats my dads description FWIW. As he isn't upstream, he can't really tell a-priori that there were two issues or one (and arguably its one issue - the docs are wrong; they should point at the theme)
<lifeless> mrooney: pedro, the triager that touched it should have transformed it rather than closing it invalid; round-trips are not efficient use of anyones time.
<hggdh> lifeless, the same can be said about more than one issue per bug... but, anyway, you can re-open & edit the tile and description
<lifeless> hggdh: a) I have already, and b) its only one issue
<hggdh> lifeless, then I am lost. What is the problem?
<lifeless> hggdh: don't know?
<lifeless>       ^I
<mrooney> lifeless: I understand where initially it doesn't seem efficient to ask you to do the work that he understands better, but the problem is that he couldn't do all that work for every single bug, so it is better to at least get a process started than do nothing
<lifeless> mrooney: I think your understanding on queuing and scaling is a little broken, but thats ok, I have code to write up right now
<lifeless> particular with respect to new community members that we want to engage with not drive away
<lifeless> ciao for now
<hggdh> mrooney, not worth the time
<mrooney> hggdh: :)
<j-b> hello
<persia> j-b: Welcome
<j-b> :)
<j-b> sorry
<j-b> I am upstream developer of VLC media player
<persia> Excellent!
<j-b> and trying to make some cleanness
<j-b> in the vlc bug page
<j-b> we just released 0.9.2 which fixes more than a few bugs
<mrooney> hggdh: I feel like we should have wiki pages for such things, to explain philosophies and workflows in an end-user oriented way, perhaps
<j-b> having a fixed_upstream tag would help
<mrooney> j-b: well you could link them to your upstream track and mark then as fixed there, perhaps?
<mrooney> *upstream bug tracker
<mrooney> that seems ideal
<j-b> no, because we don't have those bugs in our tracker
<persia> j-b: Do you want those bugs in your tracker?
<j-b> no
<j-b> :)
<persia> Ah.  That makes it trickier. :)
<mrooney> what about a tag like fixed-vlc-092 or something?
<j-b> I could
<j-b> mrooney: can I do that ?
<j-b> moreover most bugs are NOT vlc bugs
<j-b> but this is another subject
<mrooney> tags are arbitrary and merely convention, as I understand them
<persia> I think it'd be better to just report which bugs are fixed by 0.9.2 in bug #262705
<j-b> ok
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262705 in vlc "VLC: New upstream release (0.8.6.i)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262705
<j-b> neat
<persia> That's the bug that is being tracked for the upgrade, so the developer who ends up looking after the upgrade will probably look there.
<j-b> persia: in fact, to tell you the truth, it is complex, since  we removed one module
<persia> (mind you, it's also out of date, but that's different)
<j-b> that was very crashy
<j-b> so we don't want those bugs in our tracker
<j-b> persia: this bug is about 0.8.6i not 0.9.2
<hggdh> mrooney, he is not a newcomer
<mrooney> hggdh: oh...
<persia> j-b: If you scroll down, you'll notice that someone suggested going to 0.9.2.  Which version do you think should be shipped?
<j-b> persia: when ?
<persia> j-b: October.
<j-b> persia: to fix security issues and those bugs ? 0.9.2
<j-b> or 0.9.3
<j-b> but this is just my opinion
<persia> j-b: RIght :).  Someone just needs to update the title of 262705 to show the right version :)
<mrooney> j-b: must developers always want their latest version shipped :)
<j-b> and since vlc should be in multiverse now...
<mrooney> *most
<persia> j-b: You're likely at least as qualified as anyone else to determine which version is best to ship.
<j-b> mrooney: well, I don't really care, I use mine
<j-b> mrooney: and I don't use my program, I code it :D
<hggdh> mrooney, and his aggressiveness very much put me off
<j-b> persia: so you are sure that I don't create a new ticket for 0.9.2 ?
<persia> j-b: Yep.  There's no value in a new ticket, as the old one is out of date.  If there is an upgrade to 0.9.2, there's no point to also upgrading to 0.8.6.u.
<persia> s/u/i
<mrooney> persia: shouldn't it really be two bugs, not one for both hardy and intrepid?
<j-b> j :D
<j-b> true
<mrooney> wouldn't you want a hardy backport request and an intrepid sync, or something?
<j-b> hardy security should have 0.8.6j
<j-b> intrepid should have 0.9.2
<persia> mrooney: backports should be separate bugs, but against the $(release)-backports project, not against Ubuntu.
<j-b> "This bug has 8 duplicates " :D
<persia> jdong: !
<mrooney> persia: ah, right
<j-b> nice job, jb
 * jdong was told to spawn here
<persia> jdong: Please provide guidance on bug #262705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262705 in vlc "VLC: New upstream release (0.8.6.i)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262705
<mrooney> persia: but still the 0.8.6j hardy security bug as j-b said should be separate from the 0.9.2 intrepid one, right?
<persia> Looks like we need a backport/sru/security update for 0.8.6.j and some upstream bugs were fixed in 0.9.2 for intrepid.
<jdong> j-b: I'm interested in doing the VLC update to 0.9.2; I spent a few minutes earlier trying to understand the changes to 0.9.2 and what we need to do with our packaging
<j-b> persia: yes.
<persia> jdong: j-b is upstream VLC, and has *all* the details.
<j-b> jdong: ok
<j-b> jdong: you need to remove libwx
<j-b> and  depend on libqt4-core libqt4-devel
<j-b> jdong: but maybe you are interested in our debian/rules
<jdong> I already got wx and libqt4-dev fixed
<j-b> :)
<jdong> j-b: yeah your debian/rules would be helpful
<j-b> jdong: give me a second
<jdong> I also got the various other build-deps that ./configure bails on
<j-b> really ?
<jdong> yeah, as I said, I was tinkering with it a lil bit earlier today
<jdong> I believe they were dts->dca, libxpm/libxt-dev
<j-b> http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2008/03/28/Build-VLC-media-player-under-Ubuntu-Hardy-804 is still my configure, that i use
<j-b> jdong: yes, but you need libass, which is in debian NEW
<jdong> j-b: I believe it's in intrepid
<jdong> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libass
<j-b> and qgtkstyle is more than recommanded
<j-b> jdong: great
<j-b> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/intrepid-i386/
<jdong> j-b: thanks; I'll take a look at the debian dir in that packaging
<j-b> jdong: do you have libscroedinger-dev on interpid ?
<j-b> jdong: maybe we shouldn't discuss this on this chan
<mrooney> it sure is incredibly interesting to me
<mrooney> :)
<mrooney> I doubt anyone cares in such a low traffic channel
<j-b> jdong: the bigger changes I would say are: qt4, schroedinger, liboil,
<j-b> taglib
<jdong> got it.
<j-b> mpeg2 MUST be update
<j-b> mpeg2 MUST be updated
<jdong> updated from where?
<j-b> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/97721 has already 8 duplicates of this MPEG2 issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 97721 in vlc "[apport] vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in mpeg2 module" [Medium,New]
<j-b> upstream
<j-b> this bug is not a vlc bug
<jdong> ok, I'll put those on my TODO list.
<jdong> thanks for the advice, j-b. I need to call it a night and continue tomorrow
<jdong> j-b: I'll be working on the packaging and updating the status on bug 270404 if you'd like to subscribe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270404 in vlc "Please update VLC to 0.9.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270404
<mrooney> jdong: so do you think that bug 262705 should be just for hardy? to track the security update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262705 in vlc "VLC: New upstream release (0.9.2" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262705
<j-b> arf
<mrooney> and then the 0.9.2 for intrepid?
<j-b> I modified 262705
<j-b> jdong: ok
<mrooney> :]
<jdong> mrooney: hmm 262705 should be hardy for now, preferably a backport of the patch. looking at this the changes needed for 0.9.2 are a bit intrusive for hardy
<j-b> jdong: I just created my launchpad account
<jdong> j-b: awesome
<jdong> j-b: thanks for coming here; it's always great to have upstream around for tasks like this :)
<j-b> well, my g/f, my parents have been switched to ubuntu :D
<mrooney> jdong: but should 262705 be a backports request or a security update sru? j-b mentioned it contains security updates
<jdong> mrooney: it's a security update
<mrooney> sorry to keep you up for another minute :)
<jdong> mrooney: the issue mentioned is pretty serious
<j-b> jdong: don't ship i
<j-b> ship j
<j-b> seriously
<jdong> j-b: you mean for Intrepid?
<jdong> or for hardy's update?
<j-b> hardy update
<jdong> ok
<j-b> anyway
<j-b> how do I link from one bug to another ?
<mrooney> okay so threefold probably? 1. hardy security to 0.8.6j, 2. hardy backport for 0.9.2 and, 3. intrepid sync for 0.9.2 ?
<jdong> if you just say bug #12345, it'll be turned into a link automatically
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<jdong> oops :)
<mrooney> j-b: just mention it in a comment like jdong said
<persia> If you put in the comment something of the form "bug #123456" it will automatically create a link on display.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<j-b> hardy backport is difficult task
<jdong> mrooney: hardy-security to j or the equivalent of j, intrepid packaging of 0.9.2.
<jdong> mrooney: I'm not sure if a hardy backport of 0.9.2 will be possible but we can evaluate that once we have intrepid packages.
<mrooney> yes those seem like the important ones
<j-b> jdong: for #107899, you need 0.9.2+ a patch
<j-b> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/270404/comments/9 at least those bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270404 in vlc "Please update VLC to 0.9.2" [Undecided,New]
<jdong> j-b: ok I'll have to look into the mpeg2 update and see what I can do with the release team
<j-b> what do I do about bugs that are NOT vlc ?
<j-b> like ffmpeg ?
<jdong> j-b: you can use Also Affects, distribution Ubuntu, package ffmpeg
<j-b> like #104671
<jdong> and mark the bug invalid for VLC And confirmed for ffmpeg
<j-b> well, I cannot until I have a sample to test
<j-b> else, ffmpeg is going to send it back :D
<j-b> but I am really sure
<jdong> ok, I really need to sleep; early morning classes and long day ahead
<jdong> you can almost always find me in #ubuntu-motu in case something else comes up :)
<greg-g> j-b: a "cleaner" way of changing the assigned package is to simply edit the current assigned (ie: not adding a new one and invalidating the old, just change the current one).
<j-b> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/270404/comments/9
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270404 in vlc "Please update VLC to 0.9.2" [Undecided,New]
<j-b> thos don't move to links
<j-b> greg-g: maybe
<greg-g> need the word "[bB]ug" before the numbers :)
<j-b> and of course, I cannot edit my comments :)
<j-b> can I tag as invalid if description is incorrect ?
<greg-g> what do you mean description is incorrect (sorry, I haven't been following the whole conversation)
<greg-g> if the bug is invalid (NOTABUG) then yeah, mark as invalid.  If it is just assigned to the wrong package, reassign it.
<j-b> ok
<j-b> if I need a Stacktrace ?
<mrooney> j-b: if you want to make changes you are pretty sure of and keep a list, I will be happy to review them tomorrow!
<j-b> mrooney: well, codecs crashes are not really in FFmpeg
<greg-g> then comment and say what you need and mark as incomplete
<j-b> not really in vlc, but more in Ffmpeg
<nullack> siretart said that there wont be an ffmpeg update for Intrepid, and that means any VLC upgrade done properly wont be achieved either
<j-b> :)
<mrooney> j-b: but anyway I would recommend keeping a list and posting it here so that a bugcontrol member or someone similar can make sure they are all kosher and save you some work
<j-b> I was sure of that
<j-b> but at least, it will not be our fault
<j-b> We will link to your bug and redirect the already numerous users who ask
<mrooney> j-b:  :)
<j-b> seriously
<j-b> some security issues are only in 0.9.2
<j-b> and 0.9 will fixe more than a couple dozen of your bugs
<techno_freak> bug 270356 - can someone check and mark this as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270356 in rhythmbox "cannot burn playlists as data - only audio, not sure if bug" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270356
<j-b> jdong: ping
<greg-g> techno_freak: set to wishlist and I found the upstream bug report
<techno_freak> greg-g, thanks :)
<greg-g> techno_freak: no problem
<j-b> greg-g: mrooney: nullack: jdong: tahnks and good luc
<j-b> luck
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> morgen dholbach
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<dholbach> up early? :)
<techno_freak> morning dholbach
<thekorn> yes, way too early
<dholbach> hi techno_freak! :)
<dholbach> thekorn: what happened? who woke you up?
<thekorn> dholbach, nothing special, just have to catch the bus in a few
<dholbach> ah ok - leaves you some time to wake up :)
<thekorn> yes, I definitely need this
<persia> Anyone read Russian well enough to understand whether bug #270773 is valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270773 in postgresql-8.3 "How I'm build postgres deb packages whith this patches (step by step)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270773
<maco> persia: i could tell ya how to pronounce it, but that's about it, sorry
<persia> maco: I'm a little better than that, but not enough to know if these patches are interesting :(
<dholbach> persia: I'm sure pitti can help with that - he maintains postgres AND learned Russian at school! :)
<persia> dholbach: Excellent.  Very low requirement for triage then :)
<dholbach> :-)
<maco> bdmurray: ehlo?
<danage> seb128: you just closed my bug and i wanted to apologize for not updating the info. will do soon. it _is_ a bug
<seb128> danage: which one?
<danage> gvfs doesn't do active ftp connections
<seb128> ah
<danage> 260334
<seb128> maybe you could open it on bugzilla.gnome.org too ;-)
<seb128> that's for sure an upstream issue
<danage> i might need to subscribe. i will add to the description but i am not sure what other information would be helpful. it simply connects as passive every time (i _think_)
<danage> and some server firewalls don't like that
<seb128> right, we just get hundred of bugs every week and we can't spend one hour or each so detailled description are welcome
<danage> yeah, i see. i will do some testing and maybe give a paste of the ftp command that get issued and those that should be issued.
<danage> *commands
<seb128> better if somebody having access to a configuration triggering the bug can sent it upstream too
<danage> i can set one up, it's easy
<seb128> rather than waiting on a bug triager to set up a configuration he has no idea about just to validate the bug and copy it upstream
<seb128> alright
<danage> thanks seb128
 * popey goes "ugh" at bug 270796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270796 in anarchism "Package is unsuitable for repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270796
<danage> lol
<persia> I think it's Invalid.  There's no legal reason for us to remove it, and we'd have to take extra steps to blacklist it being imported from Debian.
<danage> the question is: how far does open go
<danage> it's like the problem the pirate bay has, when people ask them to take down stuff
<ogra> danage, well, if an israel company would ask us to tear out the ubuntume packages from the archive because they provide different religious views, would you agree to pull it out ?
<danage> i am not trying to display a certain opinion, i am just saying it's a controversial issue
<ogra> its not
<ogra> we simly have to stay neutral unless a package has legal issues
<ogra> the content of the package is freely available on the internet ... people can just pull it if tehy want to
<ogra> i agree that we shouldnt pul it to main for various reasons ... but there is no reason to pull it out the archive ...
 * ogra is reminded of the bouncing cow screensaver issue he had to solve years ago in hoary
<persia> Bouncing cow?  What about that load meter that was a stripper.
<danage> lol
<ogra> persia, i never had complaints about that one :)
<ogra> but i got a lot of upset indian users about the bouncing cow :)
<danage> ogra: how can you say it's not when two people file bug reports on it
<ogra> the screenaver packages always got me the most entertaining bugs :)
<ogra> danage, they ar free to not install it :) as they are free to not use the internet
<persia> ogra: Ah ha!  I get it now.  I think that the stripper was blocked from Debian after several months of argument on d-d
<ogra> we wot rip out packages from the archive because people dislike them ... not moving them into the suported set is something else though... anarchism will surely never show up on a official ubuntu CD as the buncing cow screensaver will
<ogra> s/will/will never do/
<ogra> persia, i had complaints about GLsnake ... and had to patch out the names for "penis" and "vulva" shapes from it :)
<persia> http://lwn.net/Articles/113644/ is a good discussion of it.
<ogra> heh, yeah i remember reading about it
<persia> ogra: screensavers are a thankless thing to maintain :)
<ogra> its a lot of fun
<ogra> the only drawback is that you have to handle triaging all the bugs for the X team as well
<ogra> since users often dont get that its not the screensavers fault that their system locks up
<persia> heh.  Of course, one can never be clean.  Somebody will always be offended by something, even if that something is only the absence of something.
<nullack> ping bdmurray
<james_w> nullack: it's very early for Brian
<nullack> james_w: Right, no worries
<mrooney> timezone-appropriate greeting!
<persia> mrooney: timezone-appropriate response!
<mrooney> I wonder if a PPA for vlc 0.9.2 will pop up for hardy
<ahmadtarek> Hi every body, I think #270639 should be changed to wishlist
<persia> mrooney: j-b seemed to think there would be some issues backporting that, and recommended 8.6.j
<persia> bug #270639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270639 in pidgin "Pidgin update to version 2.5.1 in ubuntu 8.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270639
<persia> ahmadtarek: Have you reviewed the bugs fixed upstream?  Are any of them greater than wishlist?
<ahmadtarek> persia: what do you mean by greater than wishlist?
<ahmadtarek> persia: (I'm still new to working with bugs :) .. so don't panic)
<persia> ahmadtarek: Well, that bug contains a link to a bunch of bugs that were fixed in the update release.  While the desire to update is wishlist, it may be that something more important will be fixed by the upgrade.  When you have a handy list like that, it's good to review it to see.
<Hew> Bug 270639 is a dupe. I just fixed it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270639 in pidgin "Pidgin update to version 2.5.1 in ubuntu 8.10 (dup-of: 263612)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263612 in pidgin "[needs-upgrade] Pidgin 2.5.1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263612
<Hew> Was anyone triaging bug 270796, or should I take care of it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270796 in anarchism "Package is unsuitable for repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270796
<ahmadtarek> persia: thank you .. I think it is handled now
<persia> ahmadtarek: Indeed.  Once a bug is In-Progress, it's best not to adjust the Importance (unless you're the assignee) :)
<persia> Hew: I think nobody wanted to touch it, as it's likely to be an involved discussion.
<nullack> Ive got some low severity bugs here someone might like to confirm : bug 263819 and bug 263817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263819 in blubuntu-look "BluBuntu Meta Package Misses Ubuntulooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263817 in gpar2 "GPAR2 Incorrectly Uses The Ubuntu Icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263817
<nullack> Hi pedro
<pedro_> morning nullack
<nullack> Also while anyone's at it, bug 263153 crashes the gstreamer ffmpeg plugin if anyone wants to confirm that too :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263153 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg caused crash on some ASF file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263153
<hggdh> Hew, you beat me to it...
<hggdh> (bug 270796)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270796 in anarchism "Package is unsuitable for repositories" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270796
<Hobbsee> hggdh: i think you should remove all packages from ubuntu, as they can be used to create spam, allow people to write programs to fire nuclear missiles, and other highly dangerous disasters.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, hey, good idea: they are really dangerous. Actually, let's just remove the Linux kernel: nobody will be able to run anything dangerous anymore!
<Hobbsee> hggdh: *grin*.
 * hggdh sadly smiles
<Hobbsee> hggdh: and anything that writes text - so no new text can be written, to create bad programs.
<Hew> hggdh: :P
<hggdh> and video monitors: nobody will be able to see them bad texts anymore!
<hggdh> now, for disabling sound, all we need is to install pulseaudio ;-)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> pa works fine for me.
<Hew> Perhaps add the iTunes EULA that forbids using applications as nuclear, chemical or biological weapons?
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> I have been battling pa for a while... yesterday it was working, today it is not anymore. Ah well. Will look at it later, during lulls at work
<hggdh> and... speaking of which... gotta go earn me some money
<pedro_> is anyone running empathy?
<pedro_> oh my gosh
<nullack> webkit or the other one?
<pedro_> uff not so bad netsplit it seems
<pedro_> nullack: empathy with webkit?
<pedro_> nono you're maybe confusing it with epiphany :-P
<nullack> pedro_ Very true : Its 11:13 pm here I should goto bed :)
<pedro_> hehe
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> buuu!!
<Bassetts> hello, I have found a bug that is more a feature request. What do I do with it?
<james_w> Bassetts: you can ask to have it marked as "wishlist"
<james_w> what's the bug number?
<Bassetts> 270895
<james_w> bug 270895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270895 in pidgin "Allow to select several contacts (e.g. to start a chat)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270895
<james_w> Bassetts: done, thank you
<james_w> Bassetts: please see my comment in the bug report, you may wish to forward this bug for the reporter if you are vaguely familiar with pidgin
<Flimm> Hello, if I bug is set to invalid, why can't I convert it to a question?
<Bassetts> james_w: thanks, am I allowed to mark that as one of my 5-a-day?
<james_w> Bassetts: I guess so :-)
<Bassetts> thanks =)
<techno_freak> Flimm, which nug?
<techno_freak> err.. bug*
<seb128> does anybody knows if there is an easy way to check if a launchpad url is a valid one or a placeholder for a wrong url?
<bdmurray> seb128: what url?
<seb128> bdmurray: https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/1234567 for example
<ubottu> Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0x8633aac> bug 1234567 not found
<bdmurray> I think that is a placeholder since it redirects you to bugs.launchpad.net/project/+bug/number
<seb128> right
<seb128> so what I'm trying to do is to have a small piece of code which goes through a list of bugs
<seb128> and open those which have a https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/nnnnnn url
<seb128> that's to list bugs closed in a new tarball version for example, upstream list bugzilla numbers and using this url either return an ubuntu bug number or the placeholder webpage
<seb128> opening just valid ones would be nicer
<bdmurray> seb128: I think this should be possible with py-lp-b
<Flimm> techno_freak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/270149 is a bug that I wanted to turn into a question, I ended up not doing so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270149 in ubuntu "When gedit goes to open my docs, it destroys them" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Flimm> h
<bdmurray> mvo: what do you with update-manager bugs regarding mirrors?
<chrisccoulson> hi, would someone mind helping me out with a bug against gnome-applets please? (bug 270123)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270123 in gnome-applets "Wrong battery status" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270123
<chrisccoulson> the battery status applet indicates the wrong battery status, but gnome-power-manager and hal are correct
<chrisccoulson> i don't know where the battery status applet gets the information from
<chrisccoulson> so i don't know if the bug is in gnome-applets, or the kernel (or something else)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: what about acpi on a command line?
<chrisccoulson> i think he did that - but the results look inconsistent with the applet
<chrisccoulson> although he doesn't specify under which conditions he ran acpi on the command line (AC power present/not-present)
<seb128> chrisccoulson: the applet uses /proc/acpi/battery
<chrisccoulson> and hal uses /sys/devices....something, which is probably where the difference is
<chrisccoulson> so if /proc/acpi/battery is wrong, i should assign it as a kernel bug instead i think?
<seb128> chrisccoulson: or acpi, not sure about how those are working exactly
<chrisccoulson> i think the acpi source package only contains the command line utilities for looking at the stuff in /proc/acpi. so i think it would be a kernel bug if the information exported to /proc/acpi is wrong
<chrisccoulson> thanks for your help
<seb128> you're welcome
<persia> chrisccoulson: The contents of both /sys and /proc *should* be provided by the kernel, rather than any other package, although it might end up as some modules package, depending.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, I agree. although the number of packages containing modules likely to provide this information is probably quite limited isn't it?
<seb128> I'm wondering why people still use the old battstat applet though
<seb128> we should probably stop building it
<persia> For acpi, I know it's just the linux package.  It's just that since kernel modules can be in other packages, and can adjust the contents of /proc and /sys, I figured it was worth mentioning.
<chrisccoulson> seb128: you're probably right. the alternative would be to migrate it to sysfs or build it with HAL support
<chrisccoulson> at least it would be consistent then
<chrisccoulson> persia - thanks:)
<persia> seb128: It's the standard choice when one chooses "Add to Panel".  If it's deprecated, it oughtn't be shipped (or at least, not by default)
<ogra> seb128, hal/g-p-m moved away from /proc completely
<ogra> it only uses sysfs
<ogra> if battstat uses /proc/acpi it should be changed to sysfs or be dropped
<chrisccoulson> isn't /proc/acpi deprecated anyway? its virtually empty on my machine now
<ogra> (/me would go for the latter)
<ogra> yes
<seb128> right, I know that
<mvo> bdmurray: re mirror problem> I asked the sysadmins earlier about this but got no reply
<ronny> yo
<ronny> anything known about wpa breakage in intrepid after the last update (nobody in #ubuntu+1 answers, and i couldnt figure how the heck to use the bts)
<Brucevdk> Question. After returning from standby I am plagued with severe rendering problems. Transparant areas, pages won't render in Firefox, windows diseappearing when being moved and only redrawing when Alt-Tabbing (focus in/out). This is using Metacity, when using Compiz the screen stays blank. Restarting xserver does not help. Unsure which package to file a bug against, can't find a similar bug (Bug #173190 seems Fx specific).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173190 in firefox "firefox does not render some pages some of the time" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173190
<Brucevdk> Hmm looks like this might be Bug #60882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60882 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 "Rendering problems on edgy with Intel Integrated Graphics Device" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60882
<Brucevdk> But that's from 2006, I had no problems at all in the previous releases.
<Brucevdk> Regression maybe, or driver problem, or I-don't-know-what
<Brucevdk> Think I might just file it against xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Brucevdk> Might be back, might not. Trying out some workarounds mentioned in the bug report.
<Brucevdk> Toggling SAVE_VBE_STATE to false in /etc/default/acpi-support solves/prevents the rendering issues
<Brucevdk> On to the next bug, scripts in /etc/acpi/* not being executed.
<Brucevdk> I gots a long night ahead it seems :-)
<Ampelbein> hmm, is there something wrong with the automatic retracers?
<emgent> bug #270707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270707 in ircp-tray "Ircp-Tray hangs when I try to cancel sending a file" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270707
<pochu> Ampelbein: they are moving to a different datacenter AFAIK
<pochu> (at least the intrepid one)
<Ampelbein> ah, ok.
<seb128> Ampelbein: why? they should be running again
<seb128> Ampelbein: for technical reason the hardy ones are not running, don't bother duplicating those manually (I noticed you did that for some of gvfs-fuse-daemon crashes), they will be retraced when those are running
<Ampelbein> ok. thats why i was asking
<mrooney> james_w, persia: yeah, I guess it needs to have smarter "affects" detection
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-17
<nullack> ping hggdh
<hggdh> nullack, pong
<greg-g> bdmurray: do you have a list of all the wiki pages you need to update for each new Hug Day?  I've come across a couple so far during my w.u.c/Bugs review
<jesseboi> Anyone know if this bug should be closed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Confirmed]
<RAOF> jesseboi: I'd suggest against it.
<jesseboi> Too early?
<jesseboi> I mean it does seem like a moot point now doesn't it?:  http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.dev.planning/browse_thread/thread/120b0b6241b74538
<bcurtiswx> that is a good point for closing that bug... but i think you'll have to wait until its implemented and set as fix released
<bcurtiswx> but maybe post that link and set as Fix Committed?
<bcurtiswx> <shrugs>
<jesseboi> On second thought though...  they say "Open source version of FF".  So I'm not sure if they mean the unbranded version (IceWeasel) or what?  Is there a Closed Source version of Firefox?
<bcurtiswx> i've always thought FF was open source to Ubuntu (hence why its in ubuntu)
<bcurtiswx> would break ubuntu promise if it wasn't IMO
<jesseboi> It just seems like they've got their words mixed up.  I guess clarity should be sought.
<bcurtiswx> agreed
<bcurtiswx> sleep time for me
<bcurtiswx> nite room
<jesseboi> nite!
<bdmurray> greg-g: just in my head - bugsquad header, desktop team header and bugday
<greg-g> bdmurray: cool, just making sure/wondering if you wanted one :)
<bdmurray> greg-g: what are you reviewing?
<greg-g> the changes jorge/pedro made
<greg-g> pedro sent me an email asking for a review/look over
<greg-g> bdmurray: I emailed jorge/pedro my comments.  Really just one (it was for the Fixing Bugs page, suggested possibly adding a suggestion to look at other bug tackers, especially upstream, for work in progress)
<bdmurray> greg-g: cool, isn't it pretty? ;)
<greg-g> very, the new images really make a difference :)
<nullack> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> nullack: hi
<nullack> bdmurray : evening for you, we can talk later
 * Hobbsee wonders who exactly sent out the hug day mail this time.
<nellery> Hobbsee, that would be Dereck (Awsoonn) as always
<Hobbsee> nellery: ahh, i'd not seen the irc nick conversion, thanks.
<Hobbsee> nellery: can i strangle him?  :)
<nellery> Hobbsee: heh, why?
<Hobbsee> nellery: well, i don't particularly appreciate attempts to get around email filters.
<Hobbsee> i have filters for a reason - for whatever reason, i don't want to read the mail.
<Hobbsee> why then, must they attempt to get around it?
<nellery> was it the topic?
<Hobbsee> Fellow Ubuntu Lovers!
<Hobbsee> Its me again, giving your spam filters the slip, and you know what that
<Hobbsee> means, this week's HUG DAY!
<Hobbsee> yeah, they changed the topic, so it wasn't the usual "[B|H]ug Day: <topic>" subject line.
<greg-g> I'm not sure if Dereck has ever used that as his standard topic
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure that it has been like that, as she's not recieved the mails every month, for a few months now.
<nellery> I think before it was just "Hug Day!!"
<greg-g> ah, his last few were "Hug Day!!"
<techno_freak> subject was "Hug Day!!" most of the time
<nellery> HA!
<greg-g> heh
<nellery> would adding a * to the beginning of the filter work?
<Hobbsee> nellery: well, i was matching on ?ug Day, which worked.
<Hobbsee> nellery: yes, it should work.  i'm just trying not to filter more widely than i have to
<greg-g> Hobbsee: but what about Rug Day? You're going to miss Rug day! ;)
<Hobbsee> although i'm now trying to filter on any X-Launchpad* header, which i seem to have failed about again
<Hobbsee> greg-g: oh dear :P
<Hobbsee> greg-g: i'm sure it'll be mentioned on irc.  I don't need 5 mails telling me about it :)
<nellery> it would probably be 3 ;)
<Hobbsee> i used to often get more than 3.
<Hobbsee> i'd get k-devel, u-motu, u-devel, u-d-a, and u-bugs, at least.
<nellery> yea, it's been narrowed down to -users, -devel-annouce, -bugsquad, and -news-team
<greg-g> Hobbsee: the mailing list list is good now, right?
<Hobbsee> greg-g: for the most part, i don't see it :)
<Hobbsee> greg-g: i've had 1 mail so far, and the other will be in u-d-a queue.
 * persia doesn't see any value whatsoever in sending to all of u-m u-d-a, and u-d.  Anyone subscribed to u-m and u-d ought also be subscribed to u-d-a
<Hobbsee> persia: you'd have thought so.
<Hobbsee> nellery: that's much better.
 * persia wants nested inheritance for mailing list subscriptions to enforce that
<Hobbsee> persia: now *that* would be cool.
<persia> Hobbsee: Indeed.  Something like (((u-d-a) u-d) u-m) and (((u-d-a) u-qa) u-b) would be two I'd like to see, just as a start.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah...
<persia> Probably also (((u-d-a) u-d) u-d-d)
<persia> Hobbsee: So, you're good with list management software, right?
<Hobbsee> persia: well, i can use listadmin :P
<persia> Cool, so you can set this up, right?
 * Hobbsee hmmm.
<Hobbsee> does mailman even support that currently?
<persia> No idea.  I avoid reading mail, let alone administering it
<Hobbsee> i've not seen a setting for it
<Hobbsee> but mailman is somewhat like launchpad.
<persia> You could add one :)
<Hobbsee> full of options, but totally difficult to remember where each option is, or navigate it in a logical sense.
<\sh> morning
 * thekorn hands \sh some gummi bears and chocolate
<thekorn> hi \sh ;)
<\sh> nullack: please don't touch assigned bugs (especially when they are already in progress) anymore...don't nominate development releases on bugs, because development releases are the main tracked one..if the bug report deals also with a problem occuring on other releases, nominate those
<\sh> nullack: furthermore, please update the bugsquad documentation accordingly...so I don't have to come around and complain again...
<\sh> nullack: thank you for your cooperation...kind regards, \sh :)
<Hobbsee> speaking of assigned bugs...i s hould do that dput merge.
<nullack> \sh Which assigned bugs are you referring too?
<\sh> nullack: bug #246911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246911 in ia32-libs "[Wishlist] please add libnspr4-0d to ia32-libs" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246911
<nullack> \sh I dont see what the issue with nominating for release is
<nullack> \sh I spoke with Brian about it, it was accepted the process isnt ideal
<Hobbsee> nullack: everything you do causes another mail.
<nullack> I dont consider that an issue
<Hobbsee> well, that's probably part of your problem.
<\sh> nullack: the process is totally crap...intrepid e.g. is the development release, any bug filed is being tracked for the latest development release...only when a bug, which is being fixed in the development release is also occuring or happning in other releases older then the development release, you nominate those releases, not the development release..
<nullack> Hobbsee Its not my problem
<\sh> nullack: furthermore, you deal with bugs already assigned to other people...that's not a good behaviour
<Hobbsee> nullack: i think i'll start forwarding all my unwanted bugmail to you then.
<Hobbsee> then you can see just how annoying it gets.
<persia> Umm.  Just as information perhaps assistive to discussion, the nominations aren't used for tracking the releases by the release managers.  There are milestones for that.
<nullack> Hobbsee Your being unnecessarily combative
<Hobbsee> nullack: as are you, saying that it's OK to spam people.
<Hobbsee> or cause useless mails.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Grow up please, if your subscribed to it, youll get mail on it
<persia> OK.  Stop.  This is getting into ad-hominem.
 * Hobbsee sighs, notes code of conduct.
<persia> So, there are two issues at hand.
<persia> Firstly, those working on an issue usually already have most of the information, and don't want additional notifications for things that cause them to have to press extra buttons in LP in order to proceed.
<persia> Secondly, those attempting to track the state of a release want to be able to identify what bugs ought be targetted to a given release.
<persia> Have I represented both desires correctly?
<persia> \sh: ?  nullack?  Hobbsee ?
<Hobbsee> nullack: if you haven't found this out yet, there are implicit subscriptions.  So any often these mails, often multiple per bug, are coming from teams, not people - which can't be unsubscribed from.
<Hobbsee> nullack: so while your idea should work in theory - unsubscribe if you don't want it - it doesn't work in practice.
 * Hobbsee also notes that you should go somewhere else, if you're wanting to personally attack those who don't agree with you.
<nullack> The facts are, the release nomination facility is there
<nullack> Hobbsee It's more than once that I see you have a go at people
<Hobbsee> persia: yes, reasonably.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Like yesterday with your crazy girl comment to the woman who came here
<Hobbsee> nullack: leave emma out of this.  she's a special case.
<nullack> Hobbsee: I know your young, but please try, ok
<persia> \sh: nullack?
<nullack> persia: I spoke with Brian about the problems with release nominations for those who cant milestone
<persia> nullack: OK.  So?
<persia> nullack: Have I accurately represented your use case?
<nullack> persia: Which is what led to the email I sent about how to raise awarness of bugs
<Hobbsee> nullack: please do not persist in these personal attacks.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Im not attacking, Im giving feedback
<nullack> Hobbsee: And Id remind you of the same, thanks
<Hobbsee> nullack: telling me that i'm young is not giving feedback.  It's discrimination, among other things.
<persia> Hobbsee: nullack: Please concentrate on the substantive issue, rather than the history of the discussion.
<persia> nullack: Have I represented your use case correctly?
<nullack> persia No
<persia> nullack: OK.  What is your use case?
<nullack> persia: Its understood that nomination process is not perfect
<persia> nullack: Sure.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<nullack> persia: Which is why I developed the email after working with Brian
<nullack> persia: A mechanism for bug squadders and not bug controllers to raise awarness
<nullack> persia: Because the nomination thing has problems
<persia> OK.  To whom is this awareness being raised?
<nullack> persia: Brian suggested to send it to the QA and Bug Squad mailing lists
<nullack> persia: Which I did
<nullack> \sh I would appreciate you engaging me in a better way next time
<nullack> \sh: Im not your wipping toy to instruct to do doco
<persia> nullack: Sure.  I'm still not understanding what you are trying to accomplish.  I suspect there is a solution that meets the needs of all parties to this discussion, but I need to know the goal in order to make a suggestion.
<RAOF> nullack: Would it be fair to say that you're after a button to press which says "I believe that fixing this bug should be a priority for Intrepid"?
<nullack> Yes Chris, but thats a longer term issue that as Brian said, isnt there now
<persia> nullack: Is that an accurate represenation of your goal, or is there an intermediate goal you are seeking first?
<nullack> Which is why I sent out the email on raising bug awarness
<nullack> persia : Its longer term cos it requires dev effort to implement, and Brian raised concerns about noise in such a facility
<persia> OK.
<persia> \sh: Is it the noise that is causing your complaint?
<nullack> persia : so the process I emailed about was seen as a solution till then
<Hobbsee> nullack: either way, an assigned, and in-progress or above bug should also remain the property of whoever it's assigned to, as they're cleraly dealing with it.
<persia> Hobbsee: Is it the noise that is causing your defence of \sh's complaint?
<nullack> Hobbsee: I dont agree
<Hobbsee> nullack: which your mail doesn't contain - is it possible for you to add that to your mails?
<nullack> Hobbsee: No, because I dont agree
<Hobbsee> persia: yes.
<Hobbsee> nullack: why?
<persia> OK.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Because the issue of whos working on it is not the issue at hand in this case
<persia> nullack: Is a list of these nominated-for-intrepid-but-not-approved bugs generated anywhere, or used for anything?
<Hobbsee> nullack: let me put it another way - if someone's working on it already, then why does it need the bugsquad to put it up as a bug that needs to be fixed before release?
<nullack> Hobbsee: The process need is about being able to get it onto the release teams IRC meeting for those that arent in bug control
<persia> nullack: Ah.  That's entirely different.  Does the release team have a procedure that looks at bugs in this state?
<nullack> persia: The release team has a number of processes that can manage the timing issues with it
<nullack> persia: To give better history
 * persia notices that Hobbsee is a member of ubuntu-release
<nullack> persia: I sent a contribution to the QA Team's status report for the release team meeting
<Hobbsee> nullack: if someone's already working on it, then it's *more* than likely that it is going to be finished by the release.  Also, remember that the developers are *also* QA people, and have thus already made the judgement call about whether it should be on the release team radar.
<persia> nullack: OK.  I can see that.  I think the process needs wider discussion.
<nullack> persia: And the feedback was, thats some good stuff and its scary we didnt do this sooner
<Hobbsee> nullack: why should the bugsquad duplicate effort here, and step on toes of other qa members?
<persia> I think I share Brian's concern about the noise, especially with developer complaints.
<nullack> persia: So the obvious question then becomes, whats the optimal way to do so, which I asked, got no response, so I asked Brian directly
<persia> Essentially, if we generate a QA process that annoys developers, we'll have fewer developers.
<Hobbsee> persia++, and this seems to be happening more and more frequently.
<persia> nullack: Right.  So would it not be possible for those not in bug control to ask those in bug control to make the adjustment in this channel?
<nullack> persia: Perhaps then Developers need to consider their attitude with these things
<persia> nullack: We have all sorts of people.  I don't think there is a general answer for attitudes for anyone.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Your point doesnt change the situation
<persia> Since most people are volunteers, we need to make it enjoyable, or we'll not have the volunteers.
<Hobbsee> nullack: why not?
<nullack> Hobbsee: Its not about the developers, thats why
<Hobbsee> nullack: it's not solely about the qa team, either.
<nullack> Hobbsee: No, its also about what gets released
<RAOF> nullack: I disagree.  Much of our infrastructure, is all about helping the developers.
<Hobbsee> ultimately, the bugs are waiting there for the developers to fix, and the release to happen as a result.
<nullack> RAOF: Thats fine and I support helping Developers ofcourse
<\sh> persia: it's the noise..and the disturbance of my own bugwork...I don't touch other bugs when they are assigned to someone (status wise) and I tend to think that other people don't touch my bugs while I'm working on it (status wise)
<nullack> The issue at hand is that not all bugs that should be are being recognised for release nomination or milestoning
 * persia asserts the lack of useful means to distinguish members of the development team from members of the QA teams.
<nullack> \sh You dont own the bug, your working on it, its different
<Hobbsee> nullack: do you think that all bugs, whether main or universe, should be on the ubuntu-release radar, if they're to be fixed before release?
<nullack> And I object with the notion that working on release issues is "noise"
<persia> \sh: OK.  That makes sense.  Might there be an exception for release targeting?
<nullack> Its insulting
<persia> nullack: Working on release issues *isn't* noise.  Generating unwanted bugmail may be perceived as noise.
<persia> That's why we need a procedure that works for everyone.
<nullack> What Brian meant by noise is different
<\sh> persia: if it's an RC, yes...but universepackage bugs are mostly not  RC candidates (forgetting the MIRs)
<persia> nullack: What do you think Brian meant?
<nullack> Its not a developers right to claim ownership of a bug if they are assigned to it, ask no one else to touch it and then direct me to do doco
<nullack> Thats just plain wrong
<Hobbsee> maybe not the last part.
<Hobbsee> but the first part - why not?
<Hobbsee> they're the one fixing it?  it finishes with them.
<persia> \sh: As a participant in *two* universe-based flavours of Ubuntu, I'm not sure that's true, and further think a lot of universe packages are important, but I see what you are saying.
<nullack> Because the world isnt centered on a developers perception of what needs to be done
<nullack> Development isnt the only "work"
<nullack> It needs to be build, deployed, tested
<Hobbsee> nullack: no, but we do need ways of making sure 2 people don't work on the same bug, and therefore one spending useless energy on it, at the same time
<Hobbsee> ie, if both come up with a fix.
<\sh> persia: I don't say, universe is not important...but having a bug which is a blocker to a release, I tend to agree, that a status change is sane, regarding the fact, that most valuable devs of core are doing this assignment
<persia> Certainly.  It just needs a procedure that works for developers, testers, etc.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Agreed
<Hobbsee> currently, assigning is done for that.
<Hobbsee> thus, the "please don't touch it, i'm aware of it" is the protocol used, in current ubuntu.
<nullack> And the final part of the puzzle thats most important is the user experience
<persia> \sh: OK.  So your assertion is that release-tracking ought be done by release management and flavour developers, and not the QA teams?
<nullack> And often there is bugs with serious user experience problems not on the release teams radar and not on the qa status report
<nullack> Since the nominate for release function isnt working too well
<Hobbsee> nullack: so, in your proposals, how many bugs would you be expecting to have resolved at the end of each milestone, for the release team to deal with?
<nullack> What Brian and I worked on was where bug squadders would raise it on the list
<\sh> persia: yes...because release managers and flavour relengs do know more about the underlaying problems then QA...(that's why in most companies QA is a _testing_ department and not a department which decides what's RC critical and what not)
<Hobbsee> just for a ballpark figure, so that the release team can actually check if that's something it wants to do, or not.
<persia> nullack: Ah, so the procedure would be to raise the bugs on the mailing list?
<seb128> there is too many bugs to do that
<persia> \sh: What about those who just do QA?  How about the release testers who rigourously check each daily build?
<Hobbsee> seb128: that would have been my thought, yes.
<seb128> the reason why the nomination doesn't work correctly is that hundred of bugs are nominated
<seb128> if hundred of mails are sent on the list that will not scale either
<persia> seb128: So you think the issue is that we have more nominations than developer time to fix them?
<seb128> persia: clearly
<nullack> seb128 you have to consider that launchpad is pretty public but the member of bug squad is not
<Hobbsee> persia: I'd agree with that, with my RM hat on.
<seb128> and people tend to nominate their pet bugs because they think their usecase is important for everybody
<Hobbsee> persia: many things get dropped from the milestone lists, or deferred, just because it won't get fixed.
<Hobbsee> (in time)
<persia> nullack: Given seb128's concern (and he's one of the *most* active developers for Ubuntu Desktop), how do you think we can increase developer time to scale to the identified issues?
<nullack> persia Your getting into bifurcation
<Hobbsee> s/RM/Release Team/, etc.
<\sh> persia: well, daily cd testing doesn't mean finding RC bugs..but it can be, that a bug which is found by some qa people is RC critical...and yes, a QA role person can also have RELENGS role position...but we should definitly make a difference
<nullack> persia Those issues are release management issues
<nullack> persia What the testers are saying is we need to get better reports to the release management meeting
<nullack> persia And then the meeting can debate priorities and allocation of resources
<Hobbsee> nullack: then i hope they'll be more, but filtered.
<persia> nullack: OK.  I'm not sure how it helps release management if we don't have enough developers, but I can see prioritisation.
<Hobbsee> nullack: a lot of those meetings don't include universe-based stuff, though.
<Hobbsee> nullack: mainly because the universe people don't tend to be on the payroll, and so demanding they get it fixed, on time, isn't going to work.
 * persia needs to run, and is already late.  Apologies to all: this is a very interesting discussion, and I firmly believe there is a solution that meets everyone's goals (but we're not there yet)
<Hobbsee> (i understand that you probably haven't had to deal with the above situation before)
<nullack> Hobbsee: Thats a release management issue
 * persia notes that many main people are not on any payroll for their work in Ubuntu as well, and really leaves
<nullack> Hobbsee: If they decide to priority something in MOTU, they need to figure out how to do that
<Hobbsee> persia: oh, sure, but the people who are in that meeting tend to be.
<seb128> I joined in the middle of the discussion but I'm not sure why you want an another workflow
<Hobbsee> nullack: you appear to want to give the release teams more work, without asking if they actually want it.
<seb128> what is wrong in the current nominations one?
<persia> Hobbsee: Many of them, but not all.
 * persia really leaves
<Hobbsee> seb128: stuff doesn't get fixed from it
<Hobbsee> persia: yes, hense the "tends to be" :)
<seb128> that's a manpower issue, changing the workflow will not make a difference
<Hobbsee> *hence.
<nullack> seb128 It will
<nullack> seb128 If the release management meeting raises a critical user experience problem
<nullack> seb128 Release management milestones will be set
<seb128> those guys should go on a regular basis through the nomination lists
 * Hobbsee notes this tends to happen already.
<seb128> if they don't that's the issue
<nullack> seb128 the problem is bug control cant see them all
<seb128> I'll talk to slangasek when he's around
<seb128> it's his job to look at those lists
<nullack> seb128 and when people nominate for release some others gets uneccasirly agitated like \sh
<Hobbsee> seb128: what brought this up was the fact that lots of developers are getting "needless" bugmail from all the switches being pressed, and the fact that assigned, in progress bugs, are then being filled with by the QA team - and they view this as stepping on toes.
<Hobbsee> s/filled/fiddled/
<seb128> that's a launchpad issue
<Hobbsee> (if that helps for context)
<Hobbsee> seb128: sure, but we need to work around LP
<nullack> seb128 Its not about the devs and their toes, I have tremendous respect for all the devs
<seb128> Hobbsee: launchpad doesn't bug mail on nominations
<nullack> seb128 The issue is user experience problems need to have a way of being flagged as hey, this needs release management attention
<seb128> use tagging?
<nullack> seb128 Well, you could imagine some more sensitive devs might see that as fiddling as well
<\sh> nullack: first, I got mail, second, I have to click on some strange "approve/decline" links just to say "no" because it's useless, because devel release bug tracking is already done without nominating...only when bugs are also in former releases the nomination makes sense, so that assigned dev knows, he needs to work on the very same package in older archives, too...
<seb128> that's not true
<\sh> nullack: furthermore, you don't have the rights for nominating, so someone else needs to work to resolve those nominations
<nullack> \sh Perhaps you should focus on helping improve the process isnt of getting up me
<seb128> you should read the current processes, nominations are used for bug which should be fixed in the current cycle too
<nullack> \sh I do have rights for nominating and I did
<seb128> any bug which is nominated and has a milestone is something to fix for this milestone
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, i thought it did.  It certainly does for everything else - which I usually see done in tandem.
<\sh> seb128: that's why on lp its written: the actual status and bug info is tracked on the mainline, which means: devel release of today
<\sh> seb128: and yes, it could be, that LP is wrong here, then we need to fix LP
<seb128> you can nominate a bug for intrepid
<Hobbsee> seb128: ew, tags :)
<nullack> seb128 Thats right
<seb128> and that's how slangasek tracks the intrepid targets for example
<Hobbsee> seb128: they *also* create a whole stack of bugmail :)
<\sh> nullack: you don't have the rights...you just clicked, but approval is coming from someone else...
<nullack> \sh Yes, the release management group, which is where it should be
<nullack> \sh The objective is for testers to be able to flag this stuff
<nullack> \sh Honestly, its not about your work on the bug, its a release issue
<\sh> nullack: no...the developer who is working on it, or the security team, or motu-release, or just me can approve or decline...many people can, because they have to
<nullack> \sh I understand, but what your really doing in that context is release management not development, if you see my point
<\sh> nullack: what in your eyes is Release critical on ia32-libs?
<\sh> nullack: what is release critical on a buggy flashplayer10 ?
<nullack> \sh The flash user experience on 64 bit systems is release critical
<\sh> nullack: did you read the bugreport really well?
<nullack> \sh Did you?
<Hobbsee> nullack: have you asked the release managers what sort of information they want, before putting everything that you view is important, no matter what the section, on their radar?
<\sh> nullack: because what's written there is: "Flashplayer10 needs some add libs", I'm the reporter of the initial bug about FMS (both adobe) ... did you ever thought about "oh this guy knows something about that?"
<Hobbsee> nullack: and if not, should you?
<seb128> those flash issues are on their list
<nullack> Hobbsee: Ive allready explained what I asked and then I what I did from there
<nullack> \sh Im warning you to pull your head in
<nullack> \sh Youve already insulted me enough here
<\sh> just on a sidenote: "flashplayer10 is just so buggy, that some really hardcore flex apps are not running correctly"
<Hobbsee> nullack: you said you asked brian.  i asked if you asked the *release team*.  Brian, afaik, is not the release team.
<seb128> could everybody calm down and stay correct?
<seb128> having a decent way to track bugs that should be considered is a valid request
<\sh> nullack: If I would start insulting you, that would sound different...really...
<\sh> anyways, it's not going to work...
<Hobbsee> seb128: but not 10 billion of them.
<seb128> the current system uses launchpad nominations
<seb128> and I don't think changing the workflow is the solution there
<seb128> we just need to figure what doesn't work in the current way and to fix that rather than design a new one
<nullack> seb128 Brians feeling was that in the short term if testing folk discussed it on the bug squad list thats atleast treating the issue
<nullack> seb128 Which is what I shared on the squad list and qa list
<Hobbsee> nullack: i don't think anyone's objecting to that.
<seb128> would be nice to have concrete cases of where the current workflow didn't work to understand what are the issues
<seb128> and yes, testing guys can use the list
<Hobbsee> nullack: however, that doesn't involve actually touching the bugs, which, afaik, is what \sh and others are complaining about.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Look at the bug history
<seb128> but the recommendation should not be that any user finding a bug which might be to consider should mail the list because that will not scale
<nullack> Hobbsee: I nominated it for release under the old process which Sebastien thinks is ok
<nullack> seb128 Its not any user
<Hobbsee> seb128: that was my other concern.
<nullack> serb128 Were talking about bug squadders
<seb128> not only it's ok, but that's the documented way to nominate issues and the one which is used to track those by the current teams
<nullack> seb128 Right, so why I am copping grief from \sh about it then?
<nullack> seb128 Especially when Ive gone to the extra effort of discussing how to improve the process with Brian and bug squadders
<seb128> just ignore him, he has not been constructive in this discussion and seems to doesn't know the way ubuntu works currently
<nullack> Everyone, can I honestly say, were all trying our best I know that
<nullack> Maybe the problem is the current process isnt well documented or understood
<nullack> And the talk about changing it might be confusing it further
<Hobbsee> seb128: even any bug squad member highlighting multiple bugs won't scale, will it?.
<seb128> I'm not sure to understand what issue mailing the bugsquad list should fix
<seb128> it's probably be fine to discuss whether a bug should be nominated or not when unsure
<seb128> but that should not be the standard way to discuss any bug
<nullack> seb128 : The idea was to ask people to raise a bug they found on the bug squad list to raise awareness of it
 * Hobbsee wishes nullack would actually ask her questions.
<Hobbsee> er, answer
<\sh> anyways
<seb128> but they can suggest it for nomination
<seb128> why wouldn't that work correctly?
<nullack> Hobbsee: Which question Sarah? I did not see it I thought the last one you asked was to Seb
<slangasek> what are we suggesting for nomination? :)
<Hobbsee> [17:49] <Hobbsee> nullack: so, in your proposals, how many bugs would you be expecting to have resolved at the end of each milestone, for the release team to deal with?
<seb128> slangasek: some people seem to think that the current process to nominate bugs doesn't work correctly
<seb128> slangasek: too many of those are being ignored
<nullack> Hobbsee: I dont know, honestly, and thats not the issue. The issue is how to get it to the release team. I understand there will be further issues but Im focused on this one first
<slangasek> well, I agree that it doesn't work correctly
<Hobbsee> slangasek: every bug that the QA team thinks is a critical bug from a users POV (including things such as nonfree flash on amd64, it seems), even if it's already assigned and in progress, and someone is clearly dealing with it.
<slangasek> because it's a one-shot deal in launchpad; I've complained to kiko before about this workflow being a problem
<Hobbsee> slangasek: aiui, anyway.
<seb128> slangasek: and they are trying to suggest alternative workflow using the bugsquad mailing list to raise attention on some issues
<seb128> slangasek: my impression was that we are not active enough on accepting or declining things which are suggested for nominations
<gnomefreak> mvo: landscape-common needs to be held back its broken
<gnomefreak> s/needs/should
<seb128> gnomefreak: how broken?
<mvo> gnomefreak: broken in what way? is there a bugnumber?
<Hobbsee> nullack: i'm sorry, but it *is* a valid issue that you need to address here.  If you want to get stuff changed, and significantly add to a team's workload, then it would be a *very* wise idea to estimate the impact, and check that it's something that they want, rahter than trying to blindly change things.
<gnomefreak> seb128: DOESNT INSTALL
<seb128> gnomefreak: it's in binary new no?
<slangasek> seb128: yes, because once a nomination has been declined (which is the appropriate workflow for any nominated bug that's still incomplete or new), it can't be re-nominated
<gnomefreak> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/landscape-common_1.0.18-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<nullack> Hobbsee: I guess thats where I differ to your opinion
<nullack> Hobbsee: I see the problem right now as being a test issue
<seb128> gnomefreak: copying the actual error would be useful
<Hobbsee> nullack: it would be great to make the testing better, I agree.  However, are you just pushing the bottleneck further up?
<nullack> Hobbsee: Lets try not to be defeatist eh :)
<gnomefreak> seb128: mvo http://pastebin.mozilla.org/538170 is full
<seb128> "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/landscape/patch.py', which is also in package landscape-client"
<seb128> is the error
<seb128> lack of correct replaces
<gnomefreak> strange its held back but tryies to install
<gnomefreak> seb128: if that ws it --force-overwrite would work
<nullack> seb128 You can reinstall the landscape client and it works but it then complains about no setup as per my bug comment
<Hobbsee> nullack: and I can see your point - that it's not your problem if it's above the QA team - it's for the release team to deal with.  But, if you want to stay in good standing with the release team, you'll need to actually work with them, rather than throwing information in their faces, and flooding their processes.
<Hobbsee> nullack: no, i'm being a realist, having worn a lot of the hats before.
<slangasek> gnomefreak: already fixed in the -0ubuntu3 upload
<seb128> slangasek: there is no such upload?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm it hasnt hit archives than
<seb128> ps
<nullack> Hobbsee: I would expect the release team to be less alarmist and to discuss things in an open and friendly way. Process improvement should be a continual thing
<seb128> there is
<slangasek> seb128: of landscape-client?  theer is
<seb128> slangasek: ignore my comment ;-)
<slangasek> and it's in NEW.  Hmm!
<gnomefreak> yep
<seb128> slangasek: I was just looking at that
<slangasek> seb128: shall I let you keep looking?
<Hobbsee> nullack: I have been.  I've been asking stuff like "how much change do you think will be made here?", so that hte release team can have a fair idea of the impact, and so can then deal with how to react as a result, but you keep telling me it's a non-issue, and not your problem.
<seb128> slangasek: I've a command line ready to accept it if you are not faster :-p
<slangasek> seb128: go ahead :)
<nullack> Hobbsee: I believe I said I dont know what the impact will be, I dont see how I can be more clear than that
<seb128> slangasek: accepted to main
<Hobbsee> nullack: you can't estimate it, based on how many bugs you'd milestone/etc if that were the process?  Aren't you dealing with a lot of these bugs, and trying to push them higher now?
<nullack> Hobbsee: Theres alot of bugs Im not involved with, any one person wont be involved with any significant portion of the total number. Its huge. And, we dont know yet how well the raising bug awareness issue will go within the bug squad team so its too early to give any meaningul numbers to the release team
<Hobbsee> nullack: right, so you can't really even give a ballpark (ie, how many 0's would follow the number).  Pity.
<seb128> I'm going to ask again, but what is that you are trying to fix exactly?
<nullack> Hobbsee: I dont believe anyone could give you a meaningul number, But how about I monitor it, and let you know ok? :)
<Hobbsee> nullack: that'd be cool.
<nullack> Hobbsee: ok :)
<Hobbsee> nullack: ultimately, i really only want to know the power of 10 of bugs it would be, or so
 * slangasek squints at bug #246141, which has been confirmed, nominated for intrepid, and... never assigned to the right package.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246141 in linux-meta "no support for realtek rtl8187se" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246141
 * Hobbsee would tentatively guess 10's or low 100's.
<nullack> seb128 : The nominate for release process is not optimal
<seb128> right, slangasek confirming he agrees on that
<nullack> seb128 : When I discussed it with Brian it come out that he felt it better for now too
<nullack> seb128 : Email the squad list to raise awareness of any big user issues that should be targeted for a specific release target
<nullack> seb128 : that way provide visibility atleast
<seb128> why can't you use the standard nomination?
<\sh> slangasek: bug #196526 is really important, never nominated, nor touched and they are annoying, because not only ~ubuntu-drivers can approve/decline them
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 196526 in python2.5 "ubuntu's platform.dist() always returns debian lenny/sid " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196526
<slangasek> \sh: "and they are annoying"? what "they"?
<nullack> seb128 : Because it was seen that the lp nominate was too noisy because many people with only a casual interest in stuff were marking it up
<\sh> slangasek: nominations (when it's not been a security bug or an -update bug)
<nullack> seb128 : By limiting it to the bug squad list, it was seen as a less noisy solution
<seb128> that's not a good answer
<nullack> seb128 : Its an interim
<seb128> nominations are the documented way to list those issues
<nullack> seb128 Its not supposed to be final
<seb128> people complaining should raise the issue and open launchpad bugs about their annoyances
<seb128> or set up mail filtering
<nullack> seb128 Well it seems easier to abuse the testers
<seb128> not using the standard workflow just because some people complain about bug mails is not a good reason
<\sh> seb128: for what? "In Progress" + "Assigned" means, someone is working on it, right?
<seb128> the issue is not to mean that somebody is working on those
<seb128> but that they are issue the ubuntu team wants to consider for intrepid
<nullack> seb128 Thats right, Ive said before and Ill say again, its a release management issue not a dev issue
<Hobbsee> \sh: it appears, from what nullack's saying, that having someone working on it isn't enough - he's wanting it to be on the release radar as well.
<seb128> because nobody is working on something doesn't mean that the issue should not be considered
<\sh> seb128: again...the bug in question was filed during the timeline of latest devel release...the change needs only available for intrepid, and for a special version of flashplugin-nonfree (version 10, which is still buggy and the needed libs can change, regarding adobe)..so there is no serious problem , no RC bug, not even a supported package...
<seb128> those are orthogonal issues
<seb128> you consider flash crashing for lot of users not a real issue?
<nullack> \sh I disagree. The flash user experience is seriously broken in Intrepid and in my view its essential this become a release management item for action
<Hobbsee> \sh: as to what practical benefit that gives us, for packages based in universe, i'm unsure.  It will make sure bugs won't get forgotten about, but i'd also bet that those will be the first ones to be deferred if they don't get done, they generally will be fixed by volunteers (who tend not to have, or need people breathing down their necks about it), and it'll greatly increase the release management queues.
<\sh> seb128: does flash crash because of missing libs in hardy?
<seb128> dunno why it crashes, but it does and that's a real issue for ubuntu users
<\sh> nullack: if you use flashplayer10, so yes, that's intended, because flash10 is even buggy on windows or mac...I know, because I work with it every day...really
<seb128> again nomination and bug work are orthogonal issues
<seb128> the nominations are there to list issues to consider
<slangasek> I'm pretty sure I've completely lost the thread of this discussion
<seb128> that doesn't mean the bug has a fix available
<\sh> seb128: it crashes because of other things, but we are talking about flash10 which is still in beta mode of adobe (the version in multiverse/intrepid is even the alpha)
<nullack> \sh Ive done cross platform testing on flash to see, actually, and Linux has particular issues all to its own
<nullack> \sh For example, the adobe flash 10 demo site doesnt work on Intrepid but does work on Mac OSX
<seb128> don't focus on one bug
<\sh> nullack: I can give you at least 2 flex apps which are not runningon flash10
<seb128> it might have been nominated wrongly, errors happen sometime
<seb128> can you stop focussing on this stupid flash10 thing?
<nullack> I dont think it is nominated wrongly
<\sh> nullack: did you ever try proxy server and rtmp connects with flash? it doesn't work either, it worked in 2004 but not in 2008...and adobe doesn't fix it in time,
<Hobbsee> slangasek: out of general curiousity, do you regard the fact that flashplugin-nonfree breaks on amd64 a RC issue?
<Hobbsee> slangasek: and something you'd want on your radar?
<seb128> nullack: "upgrade to flash10" might not be the right solution to the flash issues users are having
<nullack> seb128 Yes, but this is necessary to upgrade the flash 10
<nullack> seb128 theres another bug about upgrading the rc
<seb128> anyway let's not focus on this particular issue
<\sh> nullack: and the same happens on all three main OS...and much better, winxp 64/vista64 + flash10 is also broken...so far for RC issues on amd64
<nullack> seb128 and Alexander said he'd wait until after A6 is done
<seb128> fighting on a detail doesn't help on the workflow discussion
<slangasek> Hobbsee: uhm, I'm not aware that flashplugin-nonfree is broken on amd64
<slangasek> I mean, any moreso than usual :P
<nullack> So to be clear
<seb128> slangasek: have you read bug #192888? ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<slangasek> so I imagine I would want to review the claim, but it sounds inflated to me
<nullack> 1. Ive been abused for following a documented process
<nullack> 2. Were actually trying to fix the process by improving it
<seb128> slangasek: over 300 comments and 60 duplicates
<nullack> 3. I really wish we'd try to engage each other in a more open way next time, please
<nullack> I have respect for all the hard work that you all do
<nullack> But testers work hard too you know
<\sh> seb128: and nobody has a clue what's the source of the actionscript2 flash app? most of the crashes are coming because of some strange behaviour of coding in AS2 or AS3 in flash/flex...
<slangasek> seb128: "Adobe's code is crap" is not an RC bug; I don't see any evidence of firefox itself crashing, here...
<\sh> or the usage of some strange sound architecture which is not supported by adobe in the first place.
<\sh> the usage of flash on x86_64 is not the usecase of adobe here...if it would be the usecase, they would provide native builds of their plugins...they don't
<seb128> there is lot of amd64 ubuntu users though
<seb128> and they want to use flash websites
<slangasek> seb128: oh, this is the libflashsupport bug, I should read the bug titles more closely maybe
<slangasek> do I think that should be fixed? yes
<slangasek> do I think escalating it to the RM is the most effective way of accomplishing that?  ...no, probably not
<seb128> slangasek: the question is "how to make a visible lists of issues that should be considered for a cycle so people can try to work on those"
<\sh> seb128: TBH, http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-519 <- check this out...this bug is a real bug...the pointer inside the bug, it's me reporting it nicely and with a technical background..this bug is not fixed since 2006...I just wonder why..and then you know, how adobe works...flashplayer plugin doesn't bring any money...so it's low prio for them...adobe connect with a improved flashplayer is something different...
<Hobbsee> seb128: and the related question is "what is the general criteria of which bugs should be raised?"
<slangasek> so, er, assuming that we're talking about fixing them during a /development/ cycle, and not as SRUs... why is a list of all open bugs, priority high or critical, found in Ubuntu, an appropriate starting point?
<nullack> Hobbsee: I think anything important to the common user experience
<slangasek> you can get that from LP without any need for nominating
<slangasek> am I asking rhetorical questions? :)
<seb128> slangasek: I'm not sure only the high importance bugs should be considered, there is lot of small details which count for the user experience
<slangasek> well, sure there are
<slangasek> but there'd better be a better system for getting people to work on those than having the RM bless them
<nullack> seb128 \sh and I have been talking, and we think we should pursue the raising awarness of bugs through the bug squad mailing list for when bug control arent available and dont have an existing milestone
<nullack> seb128 Its not perfect but its a short term idea until LP gets improved
<wgrant> s/short/LP/
<wgrant> LP time is like geological time - it needs its own name.
<seb128> I'm still not sure what bugs should be considered but not nominated though
<nullack> seb128 The problem is its open to more or less the public and this generates alot of "noise" with nominations
<nullack> seb128 The idea being that bug squadders have probably put more thought into the reasons why
<nullack> seb128 Unlike a random drive by I want this fixed cos I want it nomination by some random person
<Hobbsee> nullack: s/bugsquad/qa/ - bugsquad's an open team, last i knew.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Good point, but it takes some effort to join, not just a random thing
<Hobbsee> nullack: it does?
 * Hobbsee did it a long time ago, but doesn't remember it being restricted at all
<nullack> Hobbsee: Just that its more effort than a person searching for a bug in launchpad and doing a nomination
<nullack> Hobbsee: They have too find out the team exists, join it, theres wiki doco etcetc
<nullack> Hobbsee: IMHO all that is more effort than the more random Ive got one issue and Im commenting type work
<Hobbsee> nullack: that's true - but various people don't read, and try to join all sorts of teams that they shouldn't.
<Hobbsee> nullack: i know that's the way it *should* be.  Unfortunately, that's not quite the way it turns out happening :-/
 * Hobbsee is still stunned at the number of non-motu's who attempted to join the sponsoring team, to upload to the archive, even when the description said quite clearly that it wasn't for them.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Do you consider it better to stick to launchpad nominations for the time being?
<Hobbsee> nullack: hmmm.  I'm not sure, tbh.  Neither scale so well.
<Hobbsee> nullack: one of the things i'd like to see in the future, though, is people picking important user issues off the forum, and making sure that bugs, etc, exist for it.
<Hobbsee> (if you're looking for ideas)
<nullack> Hobbsee: Yeah its a tricky problem I can see both sides
<nullack> Hobbsee: I do that alot, actually :)
<nullack> seb128 I think there is no clear consensus on this issue, but what if we still allow the bug squad mailing list idea just to see how it works out?
<nullack> Hobbsee: To see if it helps at all? maybe
<Hobbsee> nullack: that's probably a fair idea.  it'd at least say how much it gets used.
<seb128> no objection from me but I'm not really an active bugsquader, I'm rather a desktop team guy
<Hobbsee> nullack: i fear that it's a bandaid solution, and not dealing with the core issues, though.  But it's a start.
<nullack> Hobbsee: I think your right - its not meant to be long term
<Hobbsee> nullack: if anything, i hope you deal with the core issues, from the ubuntu side, as far as possible, rather than focus on workarounds :)
<Hobbsee> but i suspect you're planning to do that anyway.
<nullack> Hobbsee: Me too :)
<nullack> seb128 : I closed off 255554 and I will go upstream and post its fixed there too
<nullack> Havent been able to replicate that problem in sometime
<seb128> bug #255554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255554 in gnome-applets "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/255554
<seb128> ok thanks, I think it was fixed in a gtk update and there has been no recent duplicate that's why I asked on the bug
<dpgravjob> Hi want some help trying to find out if the problem i have on my computer is a bug,
<dpgravjob> to me looks like kernel panic.
<dpgravjob> related question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/44988
<hggdh> dpgravjob, first, why do you think it is related to the Azalia?
<hggdh> dpgravjob, anyways, what it sounds like is that you are getting a kernel panic, and system dies. Yes, it is worth a bug.
<dpgravjob> can someone please post what logs i need to put on my question and will try to produce a bug report
<hggdh> dpgravjob, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<hggdh> specially the kernel & sound parts
<hwilde> my firefox bookmarks disappeared
<hwilde> including the bookmark toolbar at the top
<hwilde> and now all pages never stop loading, the little circle thing in the tab just keeps spinning
<hwilde> nevermind my filesystem was in read-only mode
<hwilde> several rounds of e2fsck later the bookmarks are saved!
<Hobbsee> hwilde: that'll be teh parallel fsck bug, then.
<hwilde> can I get them chocolate covered
<Hobbsee> you can try!
<hwilde> tasty
<hwilde> high in protein too
<hwilde> Hobbsee, so if the file system was in read only mode, why wouldn't it read my bookmarks :)
<Hobbsee> hwilde: i think it's more that it won't let you log in with  /home/username as your home directory, as it needs to write to there then.
<Hobbsee> thus, it's not in your path, so appears to not be there.
<Hobbsee> apart from that, i'm not sure if it actually ends up mounting, as I think it has a busy flag set while it's doing the fsck.
<Hobbsee> because i've not been able to mount it manually during those times
<hwilde> I was totally logged in tho
<Hobbsee> strange, then.
<hwilde> I was on here talking
<Hobbsee> no warnings?
<hwilde> and firefox opened pages
<hwilde> just no bookmarks
<hwilde> I thought my system was working fine actually
<hwilde> until I went to rm -rf .mozilla/firefox/ and it said read-only
<Hobbsee> very odd.
<mrooney> should I mark bug 223408 as triaged? and are there general cases where a bug has been sent/linked upstream and you don't want triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223408 in firefox-3.0 "Import of  bookmarks  fails to import subfolders" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223408
<bddebian> Boo
<mrooney> bug 271364
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271364 in transmission "[needs-packaging] Transmission 1.34" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271364
<mrooney> does that belong in transmission, and is a needs-packaging correct?
<mrooney> 1.34 doesn't appear to be in Debian unstable so I am not quite sure what the proper action is
<persia> mrooney: "needs-packaging" isn't correct, because we already have a transmission package.  "upgrade" would be the right tag.
<mrooney> okay, the reporter appears to be upstream transmission so I don't want to subvert him if he knows what he is doing
<persia> While most packages are pulled from Debian unstable, some packages are pulled from Debian Experimental, other Debian-format packaging repositories (e.g. Debian Multimedia), or upstream directly.
<persia> IF upstream transmission opened the bug, they want us to pull from upstream directly, and are engaged enough with Ubuntu that it may be a sensible choice (although it needs developer review).
<persia> It's definitely an "upgrade" bug though, rather than "needs-packaging".  We have packaging for transmission, but we don't have the latest version (apparently).
<persia> Note that at this point in the development cycle, we're fairly frozen, so it needs some developer review, and depending on the nature of the upstream changes, may need a freeze exception.
<persia> Is anyone subscribed to the bugs for the transmission pacakge?  If so, they'll probably take a look.  If not, it might be worth pointing out that upstream requested an upgrade to one of the people who touched the package recently, and ask if they have time to provide some feedback (as upstream devs tend to be more equal than other users)
<mrooney> persia: hmm I don't know, I see MOTU Torrent and MOTU-P2P subscribed
<persia> mrooney: Sounds well covered then :)
<mrooney> persia: okay, should I remove my needs-packaging tag and replace it with upgrade?
<persia> I'd still change "needs-packaging" to "upgrade", but other than that, let those teams work with upstream to get it updated or not.
<mrooney> okay!
<CarlFK> ﻿how do I ﻿ "uninstall both nvidia-glx-* and x-x-v-nv" (trying to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/261977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261977 in xorg-server "nv is chosen even if it doesn't support the card" [Medium,Incomplete]
<james_w> I think MOTU torrent is one person at the moment
<james_w> ah, bobbo wanted to get it started again, may be worth dropping him a note
<persia> james_w: jdong?
<james_w> persia: he said he was interested, but had no time, might be worth pinging him as well though
<persia> Oh.  I thought he *was* MOTU Torrent.
 * persia checks LP to understand more
<persia> Maybe fta would be interested as well
<jdong> ah, yes, motu-torrent; forgot about that again.
<jdong> stupid busy schedule. Yeah since bluekuja left motu-torrent has been pretty crippled
<persia> Yeah.  If someone wants to step up, the team admin can be changed, but that's probably more on-topic in #ubuntu-motu
<mrooney> I need to learn more so I can help more :)
<persia> mrooney: As do we all :)
<pibe86> hello, any help for this http://paste.ubuntu.com/47845/ it happens while installing alternative cd
<chrisccoulson> pibe86: never seen that before. which alternate CD are you using?
<chrisccoulson> i havent done an install yet with the alternate CD so i'm a bit unfamiliar
<pibe86> chrisccoulson: intrepid-alternate-i386 beta 5
<pibe86> chrisccoulson: and  ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386 same error
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying an alternate CD atm. 1 second
<pibe86> chrisccoulson: ok
<chrisccoulson> at which stage did you get the error?
<pibe86> chrisccoulson: install base system around 81%
<chrisccoulson> i'm at partitioning, but i can't really commit the changes and go further without building a new virtual machine first
<chrisccoulson> i can build a new machine but it will take a bit longer
<pibe86> chrisccoulson: i am not using a virtual machine
<chrisccoulson> thats ok. i just wanted to try and familiarise myself with the options for installing from the alternate CD, so I know what questions to ask
<chrisccoulson> pibe86 - i don't experience your problem
<chrisccoulson> what CPU do you have?
<chrisccoulson> pibe86 - when you experience the error, could you press CTRL+ALT+F4 and have a look at the console output?
 * LimCore wonders why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/268925 marked as INVALID instead say need-feedback
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268925 in kdepim "openpgp asks each time for pin/passphrase to the key instead caching it (kgpg? gpg agent is not helping)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<chrisccoulson> LimCore: I think Scott may have interpreted it as more of a support request. that is how I read it, because it seems you are having issues configuring kgpg
<LimCore> what do you mean configuring kgpg?
<LimCore> kmail should out of the box keep the entered passphrase, not keep asking it 10 times even a second later,  that is how it always worked before,  but in current ubuntu, for me, it does NOT work this way
<LimCore> this is one problem.    and second: even applying the changes described in wiki, it still does not work it seems;   if I verify again that it does not work after using that officiall solution I linked to, should I reopen it?
<chrisccoulson> if you feel that it was closed in error, then please feel free to reopen it, and point out again that you are experiencing this behaviour on a fresh install and that you don't think the behaviour is correct
<pibe86> please help me!!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5807299#post5807299
<LimCore> hi pibe86. for support, try as well ##ubuntu
<bdmurray> Does anybody else see gnome-keyring-daemon errors in /var/log/auth.log?
<bdmurray> on Intrepid
<LimCore> bdmurray: I have various issues with gpg agent on 8.04... btw
<bdmurray> sbeattie: could you check?
<maco> LimCore: with seahorse?  i haven't upgraded to intrepid yet, but if there are seahorse bugs, i'll upgrade to take a look
<maco> that's one of two packages with which i'm familiar
<LimCore> maco: I use 8.04 hardy.  I was talking about kmail being unable to store openpgp passphrase; but I think I also seen some strange errors elsewhere related to gpg agent. Didnt had time to check yet
<sbeattie> bdmurray: booting intrepid now.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: gnome-keyring-daemon: couldn't lookup keyring component setting ?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: right, failed to autolaunch D-Bus session etc...
<Ampelbein> yeah.
<bdmurray> looks like bug 262357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262357 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon blocks session startup on exported home directories" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262357
<bdmurray> minus the whole exported home directories bit ;)
<Ampelbein> seems so. but i did not notice any functionality regression. works fine here.
<bdmurray> Maybe I'm looking at two different problems then
<sbeattie> bdmurray: are you using ldap, as in bug 262357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262357 in gnome-keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon blocks session startup on exported home directories" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262357
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: gdm[6944]: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed. this is what's different from my logs
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: you don't have that?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: nope, i'm using mysql as authentication backend
<Ampelbein> and no, i don't have these autolaunch messages
<bdmurray> hmm, I see those Autolaunch errors on 2 of my systems
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I see the autolaunch X11 errors as well.
<bdmurray> and then I've noticed my DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS env variable is wrong
<bdmurray> well, I think it's wrong ;)
<Ampelbein> and i'm an idiot. i get those autolaunch errors too, just grepped for gnome-keyring-daemon....
<Ampelbein> mea culpa.
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: why do you think it's wrong?
<bdmurray> the env variable because there is no /tmp/dbus* file
<Ampelbein> indeed.
<sbeattie> bdmurray: I think the "abstract=" portion means that it lives outside the filesystem and in the abstract AF_UNIX namespace. See unix(7)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: if you grep for the string in /proc/net/unix you probably will find it.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: really?
<bdmurray> well, great it works on one system and not the other
<sbeattie> steve@intrepid-a5desktop-test:~$ echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<sbeattie> unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-z91CHzS0c1,guid=e5e572407af1cd1b8227044a48d17917
<sbeattie> steve@intrepid-a5desktop-test:~$ grep -a /tmp/dbus-z91CHzS0c1 /proc/net/unix | wc -l
<sbeattie> 50
<sbeattie> what failure besides what's reported in the auth.log are you seeing?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I was looking at that seahorse bug we were talking about last week - which really isn't the same bug I'm having
<bdmurray> sbeattie: and I think it might be related to bug 107169 too
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/107169/+text)
<bdmurray> which of course you can't see now ;)
<sbeattie> mu
<bdmurray> it's about bzr-dbus plugin failing
<crimsun> note to self: 64967 is a dupe of 68659/68876
<crimsun> ->fix released
<LimCore> woah, 3rd crash of kde application today. wth
<sbeattie> bdmurray: it's odd, using d-feet, I saw that gnome-keyring-daemon-wrapper was sitting on the session d-bus, but then d-feet kind of crashed when I tried to look at its objects.
<sbeattie> bdmurray: not sure why it was registered as gnome-keyring-daemon-wrapper and not gnome-keyring-daemon...
<bdmurray> sbeattie: d-feet?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: it's a dbus browser.
<LimCore> ERROR SUMMARY: 4566 errors from 50 contexts (suppressed: 14 from 2)   definitely lost: 10,968 bytes in 226 blocks.
<LimCore> ^- while debugging a reproducable bug in krusader/xml. heh. perhaps it would be nice to introduce some quality stanrds for apps?  say, app must NOT leak to be marked as quality-appl. etc
<crimsun> LimCore: work better done upstream :)
<LimCore> yes, but the pressure by marking apps would be nice
<sbeattie> bdmurray: what's in your .gnome2/keyrings/ ?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: just login.keyring
<sbeattie> does file read it correctly?
<LimCore> can someone please confirm - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/209492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209492 in krusader "crash after editing toolbar by adding a bookmark: KXMLGUI::ContainerNode::unplugClient - Use of uninitialised value of size 8 at 0x647E72E: KXMLGUI::ActionList::unplug(QWidget*) const (kxmlguifactory_p.cpp:44) " [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> sbeattie: yep
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-18
<crimsun> LimCore: done.
<LimCore> thanks
<Ampelbein> hmm. when using bughelper to find bugs i get no output. with --debug i get: There is no row of the info-table linked to this bugreport. is this because of the recent launchpad update?
<Hobbsee> quite likely
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: what version are you using? and what exact command are you executing?
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I've tried recreating it w/o success
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: bughelper --version
<Ampelbein> 0.2.15
<bdmurray> and a command to test?
<Ampelbein> bughelper -p seahorse
<Ampelbein> i'll pastebin the clue-file
<bdmurray> great, is there a reason that isn't committed?
<Ampelbein> most of all because it did not work here
<bdmurray> that's a good one!
<Ampelbein> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/392005/
<Ampelbein> damn captchas
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: dinner here but I'll test it shortly, thanks
<Ampelbein> happy eating. (i really don't know what the correct translation for "guten appetit" is ;-)
<hggdh> bon appetit?
<Ampelbein> hggdh: sounds french
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<hggdh> it is, but this is the only one I have ever used in the US. Never heard any other, but then I am a foreigner...
<Ampelbein> hggdh: dict.leo.org suggests "Enjoy your meal!". now i'm ready to fly to the US!
<Hobbsee> i'm not aware that there is a direct english translation, beyond "enjoy your meal"
 * Hobbsee trouts Awsoonn at random.
<hggdh> yes, perhaps. Still, I do not remember ever hearing it.
<Hobbsee> no, it doesn't seem to be common
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: which version of python-launchpad-bugs do you have?
<Ampelbein> 0.3.1
<bdmurray> really, that bug shouldn't have shown up in a list of seahorse bugs recently
<bdmurray> I could see it crash like this on the 5th when the package was being changed but not today
<hggdh> ohh, this is not good. I just 'cp -r evo-svn evo-svn.new' (which is to say, replicated the whole evolution svn image)
<hggdh> then I look at the original evo-svn directory, and *all* evolution* directories are missing
<hggdh> I look at the evo-svn.new, and they are there
<hggdh> any ideas, before I start running and screaming around?
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: i noticed that the ":" gets converted to the ascii-code when using bugxml. after rewriting the xml-manually it seems to work.
<Hobbsee> hggdh: interested in some ISO testing?
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I guess now I am...
<hggdh> this is really bad
<Hobbsee> hggdh: oh good.  Alpha 6 images need testing :)
<Hobbsee> what is?
<hggdh> 'cp -r' on very large directories removed some of the original subdirectories
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<hggdh> Hobbsee, I will have to wait for the ISO for when I get home, this weekend
<Hobbsee> sigh.  That won't work then.
<hggdh> I cannot download 700M in the hotel, not in time to be useful
<Hobbsee> For anyone who *can* get things tested in the next 17 or so hours, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com could do with some help.  There are instructions at the top of the page
<hggdh> OK, OK. I will start the download
<Hobbsee> hggdh: pity :(
<Hobbsee> hggdh: if you can't download it, then there's little point :)
<hggdh> well, I will try. The most that can happen is they will drop my connection ;-)
<nullack> Hobbsee: Morning, I'll grab a build its about time this test build got turfed for a clean one
<Hobbsee> nullack: excellent.
<Hobbsee> nullack: you can use vm's, etc, if you want.
<nullack> I got test machines here - doesnt matter. I run in no VM to get more into the test
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<Hobbsee> oh, drat.  i'm not on the -qa ML.
<mrooney> offtopic, Dia is a REALLY slick little app, who would have guessed it can export a UML diagram to python code?
<Hobbsee> mrooney: seriously?  nice!
<mrooney> Hobbsee: Yeah, I was in the export menu looking for Visio (which was there) and saw the Python option, tried it, and I had a nice .py file will all the class, method, parameter, etc stubs all coded for me, with appropriate relationships handled
<mrooney> Hobbsee: unrelated, for the Alpha 6 testing are you specifically looking for fresh installs from the ISO or is upgrading from an Alpha 5 install for example fine?
<Hobbsee> mrooney: fresh installs is the more important
<mrooney> ahh I see
<Hobbsee> mrooney: we will test upgrades, but that will probably be closer to beta, and it will be from hardy --> intrepid.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: currently, the aim is to make sure the installer doesn't blow up, etc.
<mrooney> this laptop can't boot from USB, nor can it burn DVDs, and I don't have any CD-Rs :)
<Hobbsee> and do to bits of upgrade testing - which a whole lot of people tend to do closer to release anyway.
<Hobbsee> mrooney: use a VM, and mount the ISO?
<Hobbsee> that's what I usually do.
<mrooney> yeah I can do that now that virtualbox works :)
<Hobbsee> \o/
<mrooney> it sure was hard to test previously, haha
<Hobbsee> i haven't tested the last few.  I've been slack.
<Hobbsee> although i did test alpha 5 about a week ago, and went 'argh!'
<mrooney> actually I should do it so I can test my migration-assistant patch
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<Hobbsee> i don't think anyone's tested it so far.
<mrooney> m-a?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mrooney> haha yeah it really doesn't appear that they have
<mrooney> no FF3 support and Pidgin is still called Gaim
<Hobbsee> ouch
<mrooney> yeah, sounds like evand is busy
<greg-g> there isn't an automatic way of keeping greasemonkey scripts updated with respect to a repo/url (ie: for the launchpad greasemonkey scripts)
<greg-g> is there?
<maco> greg-g: im experimenting with having it pointing to a bzr checkout....maybe running bzr pull auto-updates it? will go check...
<kahrytan> Aloha, anyone?\
<maco> oh, i have no revisions to pull
<kahrytan> Who thinks Bug #238191 is nvidia bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238191 in ubuntu "Addon card conflict between graphics card and tv tuner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238191
<greg-g> maco: I just had that idea, we'll see :)
<kahrytan> greg-g»   you think my bug is a nvidia driver issue?
<greg-g> maco: it looks like bzr pulling and restarting firefox works! :)
<greg-g> kahrytan: looking now
<kahrytan> greg-g»  I tried NV driver. works. Only locks up at X load with nvidia driver and glx enabled.
<greg-g> why are you asking who thinks it is an nvidia bug when you said yourself it isn't?
<maco> greg-g: yayy
<kahrytan> Someone did tried to assign it to nvidia package
<greg-g> kahrytan: and....
<kahrytan> But it's not nvidia bug
<greg-g> again, why are you asking here if someone thinks it is an nvidia bug?
<kahrytan> greg-g» Cuz it's bug elsewhere. not sure where. I have both graphics card, ethernet card, and tv tuner (that order) inserted now. Using nvidia driver.  and it works now
<kahrytan> Sounds like a Linux and Hardware issue to me.
<kahrytan> greg-g»  So?
<greg-g> kahrytan: I understand that the bug is not in nvidia. I will choose not re-ask my question again.
<kahrytan> greg-g»  No reason. But could you help find the cause?
<greg-g> honestly, I'm not too good with diagnosing those issues (linux kernel/HAL related)
<kahrytan> You think it might be HAL/kernel related?
<greg-g> kahrytan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<kahrytan> ^ thats what im looking for
<greg-g> maybe, it could be, I'm not sure I could tell what the root-cause is from the given information
<kahrytan> I'll include lspci w/ and w/o 2nd pci card
<greg-g> kahrytan: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal
<kahrytan> the first wiki needs correction. -wnn doesnt exist
<kahrytan> -w switch doesnt exist actually
<greg-g> that is -vv
<greg-g> just looks like a w
<greg-g> sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci-vvnn.log
<greg-g> that is copy/pasted from the wiki
<Awsoonn> ping bdmurray
<kahrytan> oops
<greg-g> :)
<kahrytan> but ill do those commands w/ and w/o 2nd pci card.
<bdmurray> Awsoonn: pong
<kahrytan> That would help debug it
<Awsoonn> bdmurray: msg'd you
<bdmurray> ooh, there's a team map now
<Awsoonn> team map?
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+map
<techno_freak> cool
<Awsoonn> sweet!
<greg-g> kahrytan: thanks for helping debug the issue
<kahrytan> Awsoonn»  i mapped my loc already
<kahrytan> Awsoonn» https://launchpad.net/~kahrytan
<Awsoonn> I just set my loc as well
<Awsoonn> :)
<Awsoonn> https://launchpad.net/~dereck
<kahrytan> your on a continent.
<kahrytan> at first glance, i am in the middle of the ocean
<Awsoonn> :P
<kahrytan> google maps gets street numbers wrong lol
<kahrytan> Awsoonn» A benefit for the location is for LoCos to use it to tell members where next meeting is
<kahrytan> greg-g»  You still here?
<kahrytan> Anyone here?
<Hew> kahrytan: 106 of us are here, apparently :-)
<kahrytan> smartaleck
<kahrytan> its 105
<kahrytan> 104
<kahrytan> Bots dont count as people
<kahrytan> You think .gz attachments to bugs is okay?
<Hew> kahrytan: Should be fine, especially for something like large logs
<kahrytan> Hew»  more like.. 12 logs.
<kahrytan> 8 logs.
<Hew> kahrytan: I'd recommend putting them all in a single .tar.gz
<Hew> assuming they are related
<kahrytan> lspci and lshal of 4 different hardware setups
<kahrytan> I figured out, when I have onboard lan enabled when I got nvidia (nvidia driver) and tv tuner, I get a hardlock ( no REISUB) with X tries to start
<kahrytan> I get hardlock when tv tuner is  inserted basicly.
<kahrytan> Hew»  confusing isnt it
<Hew> kahrytan: Indeed. Which bug #?
<kahrytan> bug #238191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238191 in ubuntu "Addon card conflict between graphics card, tv tuner, and onboard lan" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238191
<kahrytan> oops. forgot to update one log.
<kahrytan> Hew»  reading logs?
<kahrytan> When Intrepid beta comes out, ill do the same hardware test
<kahrytan> time for me to compile and install tv tuner driver
<Hew> kahrytan: It's not easy to tell what your issue is. It would be worthwhile elaborating on it in the bug description, as well as marking it as affecting the package you think is responsible. What causes the freeze? You have mentioned three devices which just confuses the issue.
<kahrytan> How does it confuse it
<Hew> kahrytan: Start with a simple setup, and try and find the one thing that causes the freeze.
<kahrytan> Simple: Onboard LAN, Nvidia card with Nvidia, tv tuner = hard lock
<Hew> kahrytan: You're mentioning switching graphics drivers, turning your LAN on and off, and doing something with your TV tuner. Can you reproduce the issue by just doing one of these things?
<kahrytan> did nothing with my tv tuner.
<Hew> kahrytan: If you tv tuner doesn't have anything to do with the issue, then why mention it? This is what makes it confusing I think.
<kahrytan> If I remove tv tuner,  Graphics card and Onboard lan work.
<kahrytan> Hew»  I don't know proper glx driver for GMA3100
<kahrytan> otherwise, I would test that
<Hew> kahrytan: Are you reporting multiple issues in the one bug? From what I can tell, your bug is about X not starting.
<kahrytan> but its not X
<kahrytan> perhaps i need to reinclude my other finds
<kahrytan> Hew»  While I was testing opensuse to see how it is. I noticed that It was confusing my tv tuner for graphics card.
<kahrytan> so I couldnt enable compiz
<Hew> kahrytan: Opensuse? Compiz? These things are just complicating the issue (unless they are relevant to the bug you reported).
<Hew> kahrytan: Edit the bug description, and clearly explain the problem (and the expected behaviour).
<kahrytan> I did explain it as clear as possible
<kahrytan> Kept it as simple as possible. no other way
<kahrytan> Desc adheres to KISS basically
<fre> hi
<persia> fre: Hello!  Have you picked a bug yet today?
<fre> no
<fre> looking for it
<fre> have you some advice? it's the first time I'm coming here
<persia> Depends on what you'd like to do.
<persia> If you've no direction at all, every new bug is announced in #ubuntu-bugs-announce, and the vast majority need at least some simple adjustments (you can always ask here for help).
<fre> I have a bug on my computer with suspend on my computer which had been triaged as medium, is it the good place to try to solve it?
<persia> If you're familiar with a certain piece of software, reviewing the bugs on that package can be rewarding, and get the list organised for a developer.
<fre> Bug #269490
<persia> There's also canned searches available for various types of bugs (like those that are old and untriaged) listed on the wiki pages in the /topic
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269490 in linux "suspend/resume broken on dell Latitude E6400 kernel 2.6.27-3" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269490
<persia> That one is already Triaged, so there's probably not so much to do, unless you want to work on the solution.
<fre> ok, this forum is more for triaging than solving?
<fre> chat
<persia> fre: Well, there's some talk of solving bugs here, the focus is really on managing the bugs.
<persia> If you've a known solution, and need testers, this is a good place, but only a subset of developers are here.
<fre> thx
<persia> Once bugs get sufficiently triaged that a solution is clear, and it's just waiting for developer work, you'd want to put on your developer hat to work on it.  For bugs in linux, the #ubuntu-kernel channel is the place to be while wearing a developer hat, but it's *really* quiet today.
<persia> (that's "linux" the package, not "linux" the misnomer for an operating system)
<fre> ah I would have a question
<fre> ubuntu on my laptop sometimes can't boot
<fre> it shows the progress bar
<fre> but hang at maybe 15% and then I have to reboot
<fre> which kind of log do I have to send in a bug report?
<fre> dmesg?
<persia> Are you sure it's not just hanging whilst it does the disk integrity check?  Try removing "quiet" from the kernel command line.  If it still doesn't work, you'll want to file a bug.
<fre> when it check integrity there is some message with percentage under the progress bar
<persia> Depends on the problem.  If it's a kernel problem, dmesg is certainly critical.  If it's a different problem, you'll want to target the things useful for the affected package.
<persia> The trick is finding out at what precise point it crashes.
<fre> but I will tryja
<fre> sorry
<fre> i will try the kernel option
<fre> and for finding out
<fre> it 's my question
<fre> where do I have the more chance to finding out?
<fre> in which log
<fre> I will play a bit to find out
<fre> thx
<techno_freak> fre, if you remove quiet, you should know where it is not responding as it spews out what it does in the screen
<fre> ok
<fre> see you
<fre> hi again
<persia> fre: Did removing quiet help?
<fre> yes and no
<fre> I see that it hangs on "loading hardware driver"
<fre> but a grep on the files in/var/log give no answer
<fre> so the message outputted while booting are not saved in the log
<fre> and I have no idea where to look
<fre> thx for your concern
<fre> maybe I should fill a bug and look for help from it?
<fre> I know the goal was to triage bugs and not to add new untriaged ones :)
<techno_freak> fre, dmesg
<fre> techno_freak, what should I do with dmesg? give it to you? attach it in the bug report? look into it? And should it be joiined after a failed boot or is it enough to join it after a successed one?
<techno_freak> fre, look into dmesg if it says anything about, related to looking for some hardware driver
<fre> ok, how I do that? what should I look for?
<fre> which word? hardware?
<techno_freak> fre, typing `dmesg` on a terminal should show you
<techno_freak> `dmesg | less` would be helpful to browse around
<fre> well I am looking for it in emacs
<fre> I have for now only one thing that I was able to recognize as strange. I have the same problem as Bug #271024: RTNL: assertion failed when modprobing 'wl'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271024 in linux-restricted-modules "RTNL: assertion failed when modprobing 'wl'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271024
<fre> but there, there was no mention of difficulty while booting
<fre> so that I don't know if it is related
<ApOgEE-> what is happening if ntptime returns ntp_gettime() returns code 5 (ERROR)
<Hew> Anyone else had/seen an issue in the last 24-48h where sound is broken? I can only get OSS to work. I've had a quick look, but haven't found a bug about it.
<askand> I would call bug 61185 fixed, what do you think_
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 61185 in file-roller "please detect corrupt archives (rar format)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/61185
<persia> askand: Are we not still waiting for a push of the final code to have that be fixed?
<maco> can someone mark bug #271137 wishlist please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271137 in seahorse "Generating a signature via Nautilus presents potentially unneeded dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271137
<persia> maco: done
<maco> persia: thanks
<Pici> Should /usr/share/dict/words (provided by, for example wamerican) be in UTF-8 or latin1?
<Pici> nevermind
<Pici> The manpage says it should be using ISO 8859-1
<maco> flash 10's not supported in Ubuntu, is it?
<maco> on Hardy, i mean?
<chrisccoulson> nope
<chrisccoulson> i think flash 10 was backported briefly and then removed
<Nafallo> also. define 'supported'.
<chrisccoulson> the definition as i've interpreted here is a package that a user can report problems with to Launchpad
<maco> right, someone's reporting a bug with it with hardy
<persia> Yeah.  For bugs, "supported" basically means "included in some official repo".
<persia> There are other meanings floating about, for other cases, and depending on with whom one speaks, but "I can report the bug against LP" is perhaps a little broad, as sometimes we get bugs for things that aren't supported (historical example: early versions of the EasyBuntu script)
<persia> The packages had the same names, but weren't the same contents, and the resulting bugs definitely fell in the "not supported" category.
<maco> persia: i just wanted to know if i could go "not supported. invalid." on a flash 10 bug on hardy
<persia> maco: Double-check backports, but I think so.  http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree usually lists which versions are in which repos
<persia> (replace the package name as needed)
<persia> As you can see, there was a flash 10 in hardy-backports, but it was reverted with the +really9.0.124ubuntu2 upload.
<persia> So, depending on the date of the report, it might be "Invalid: not supported", or it might be "Invalid.  There were a number of known regressions with Flash 10 in hardy-backports.  Please upgrade to the latest version, which restores Flash 9, and is expected to work."
<persia> Selecting the "Show publishing history" (or going to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+publishinghistory) will tell you the appropriate date range to check.
<maco> persia: it's like yesterday
<maco> persia: and their package version is 9.  they got 10 from elsewhere.
<persia> In that case, it's probably "Invalid: not supported" :)
<chrisccoulson> also remember that if it's a bug against a backported package, the bug should be against hardy-backports (or whichever release the bug is in)
<persia> Worth adding a note about being careful about installing software from external locations, and that software installed in that manner may cause unexpected issues with the system.
<persia> chrisccoulson: It should, but sometimes bug submitters file against Ubuntu anyway.
<chrisccoulson> i know. it isn't very obvious really though. the only way to discover that is to read the backports wiki page I think, and I bet most users running backported packages havent read that
<persia> Yeah :(
<chrisccoulson> ping ogasawara
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: she's at the linux plumber's conferense today is there something I can help with?
<chrisccoulson> it was a general question about bug reports where the reporters machine freezes with no trace of anything in the logs
<chrisccoulson> i was going to ask if doing a ALT+SysRq+P (assuming the machine is sufficiently alive) would give an idea where the freeze occurs
<chrisccoulson> 'p'     - Will dump the current registers and flags to your console.
<maco> chrisccoulson: i hate it when that happens
<maco> alt+sysrq+t should get to a recovery console as well
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: it is an installed system?
<maco> the trouble comes when the kernel won't accept the keyboard interrupts from alt+sysrq :-/
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray: it was more of a general question, so it could be for an installed system or a live CD. i was looking at bug 271061, which I'm going to ask for all the usual information with in a moment - but I suspect that his dmesg or kern.log will contain no trace of the crash, in which case it becomes difficult to debug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271061 in linux "Can't load kernel via deadloop bug in bttv module" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271061
<chrisccoulson> although in this case, the reporter already knows which module causes the crash
<chrisccoulson> but there are cases where that doesn't happen
<chrisccoulson> bug 204996 is one of those cases
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204996 in linux "Linux kernel 2.6.24-12 lockup" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204996
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: okay, I'll check with her when I see her next
<chrisccoulson> thanks bdmurray
<maco> is this the correct way to mark bug 271752 or should it be split into two separate bugs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271752 in firefox-3.0 "network connections not managed by network manager are not recognised by applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271752
<ian___> hey guys
<ian___> anyone here working on network manager?
<f1anker> hey guys
<f1anker> any network manager fokes in here tonight?
<chrisccoulson> f1anker - asac is the person to speak too i think
<f1anker> thanks, just trying to get my pptp vpn bug confirmed
<chrisccoulson> is anyone having to sign in to launchpad repeatedly every time they open their browser?
<maco> chrisccoulson: you mean the thing where edge and stable don't do SSO?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what you mean. but i keep having to type in my username and password every time i go to launchpad
<chrisccoulson> it started after the upgrade last night
<asac> f1anker: not much time ... whats up?
<maco> chrisccoulson: so not just the old login-twice thing?
<chrisccoulson> i don't think so
<maco> asac: should bug 271752 be marked against nm or the individual apps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271752 in firefox-3.0 "network connections not managed by network manager are not recognised by applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271752
<asac> maco: thats a dupe of "always offline" bug
<maco> asac: oh ok
<asac> maco: you you find it and mark it?
<asac> err "can" ;)
<chrisccoulson> ping seb128: bug 264011 - this looks similar to bug 251991, but that was fixed ages ago. you're not aware of any reason why this should be happening again are you?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264011 in linux "Intrepid: CD cannot be ejected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251991 in gvfs "Mounted USB harddrive showes twice on the desktop - right click one of the icons and choose "Unmount Volume" results in error "DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given mount was not found"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251991
<asac> f1anker: please in public. i think i saw your bug. currently not really seeing why that is happening.
<maco> asac: will look
<asac> f1anker: ask me on monday and i will be happy to take a quick, but closer look
<maco> asac: found it
<seb128> chrisccoulson: no idea, is there clear steps to trigger the bug?
<chrisccoulson> seb128 - there doesn't seem to be
<asac> maco: ok ... should be a MASTER bug
<asac> i think
<maco> asac: yeah, it is. 191889
<maco> asac: thanks
<asac> maco: there are a bunch of bug-work required for NM ;)
<maco> asac: don't worry i just found another dup :P
<maco> so see, that one doesn't count
<maco> argh i wonder if this has been reported...
<asac> maco: i think what i would like is to have all 3G related bugs tagged "3g" ;)
<asac> so if someone claims that he cannot connect with his umts/gsm/cdma modem/phone or if he claims that his hardware isnt detected
<chrisccoulson> ping \sh
<mrooney> is anyone aware of a bug where macbook touchpads randomly don't work at login (and require a reboot to work), and stop working sometimes after logout?
<bdmurray> not I
<mrooney> bdmurray: If I were to file a bug, what kind of output might I include?
<mrooney> oh I think I am using a synaptics PPA to get mac-like right clicks, so it isn't supported, I guess it wouldn't matter anyway :)
<mrooney> from the mactel-support PPA
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: does bughelper also search in private bugreports? or only public.
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: it depends on whether or not you are authenticated
<bdmurray> so whether or not you pass it a cookie
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: it's the cookie from firefox?
<bdmurray> I haven't tried it recently but it should works and does work with python-launchpad-bugs directly
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-19
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: did that seahorse clue find anything interesting?
<Ampelbein> no, only the one already marked.
<Ampelbein> i'm now on some firefox-3.0 cluefiles
<Ampelbein> will upload them as soon as i found some good ones
<bdmurray> cool, you might check the firefox package too - it seems to be getting some ff3 bug reports
<Ampelbein> my idea was to find some clues in the [master]-reports and let bughelper try to find the dupes
<bdmurray> apport does a pretty good job of marking crash duplicates
<bdmurray> you probably want to use -A also to get the attachments if you are looking at crash reports
<Ampelbein> yeah, figured that out.
<bdmurray> great
<Ampelbein> about firefox. i'll try with a clue searching for firefox-3.0 and see what it brings up
<bdmurray> bug 270000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270000 in firefox "Can't use OpenDNS and retain Awesome Bar functionality" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270000
<bdmurray> Awesome Bar!
<Ampelbein> hmm. shouldn't "bughelper -T firefox "firefox-3.0" "possibly a firefox-3 bug" --cookie=~/out.txt" ignore locally stored clues?
<bdmurray> it should...
<Ampelbein> because i get a "Checked at [] - no clues found." error
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: testing
<bdmurray> I think you need the '-p firefox' bit too
<bdmurray> Its running here but I haven't found anything
<Ampelbein> is there a way to cache searches? so that bughelper does not have to reget the whole buglist.
<bdmurray> no, you could use the --dc field though
<bdmurray> oh, whoops
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, i got an email telling me my bugcontrol membership was going to expire, can you refresh me?
<bdmurray> that's a bugnumbers option not bughelper
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: Have you added your location?
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, yes
<Rocket2DMn> i opted not to display it tho
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: ah, that's too bad
<Rocket2DMn> ??? i can show it if youd like...
<Rocket2DMn> does it matter?
<bdmurray> No, I just wanted the team map all filled out. ;)
<Rocket2DMn> lol i might show it sometime
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: okay you are all set
<Rocket2DMn> thanks bdmurray .  i still see 2009-09-24 under the expires column, is that going to refresh sometime?
<bdmurray> it did ;)
<CarlFK> can I get help with what package this is against #271958
<Rocket2DMn> oh 2009, LOL
<Rocket2DMn> oh man... thursdays.... thanks bdmurray
<CarlFK> hmm   bug 271958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271958 in ubuntu "desktop/live cd netboot won't boot X" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271958
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: bug 228032 should have been found by the "firefox-3.0" search
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228032 in firefox "firefox-3 doesn't provide a symlink libnspr4.so and libnss3.so" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228032
<Ampelbein> comment #2
<Ampelbein> contains firefox-3.0
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I'm getting some hits in the data center
<bdmurray> its a bit faster there ;)
<Ampelbein> ah. already wondered how you where doing the searches that fast.
<Ampelbein> hence my question about caching.
<bdmurray> intrepid and hardy might be good checks too
<Ampelbein> already written clue-files for those.
<Ampelbein> have to upload them.
<bdmurray> CarlFK: I wonder if more is show w/o quiet and usplash
<bdmurray> CarlFK: the task loop0 bit seems key to me
<CarlFK> bdmurray: there is no  quite/upsplash:  append initrd=ubuntu/intrepid/desktop/casper/initrd.gz boot=casper netboot=nfs nfsroot=192.168.1.7:/var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/intrepid/desktop/root=/dev/nfs single --
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: just uploaded some clues for firefox, could you check if i've done it right?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: are you the reporter?
<CarlFK> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> Is there anything interesting in dmesg when you boot into single user mode?
<CarlFK> ill give it a shot
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: where?
<Ampelbein> with bzr commit
<Ampelbein> in firefox.info
<bdmurray> you'll need to use bzr push too
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: I'm out for a wee bit but will check it shortly
<Ampelbein> k
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: looks good, you can also verify it with 'bugxml -v'
<Ampelbein> ah, ok.
<Ampelbein> running it now, will check back later. have to go to bed now, it's 2:20 AM here.
<CarlFK> bdmurray: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/dmesg1.txt  i don't see anyting useful
<bdmurray> CarlFK: yeah, not really - what about some other log files?
<CarlFK> i don't see any problems until I try to run X, and then it locks up
<bdmurray> CarlFK: and you can't do anything then?
<CarlFK> right
<murdok> After doing modprobe -r ssb; modprobe -r wl; modprobe wl; in dmesg appears this: http://pastebin.com/m6ba66888 . Shall I report it?
<bdmurray> CarlFK: did you look at the server's logs too in case it is a network issue
<hggdh> murdok, yes
<murdok> hggdh, okay thanks. Is this a crash of the module or what is the name to report it?
<CarlFK> bdmurray: last thing is expected: Sep 18 19:12:24 localhost rpc.mountd: authenticated mount request from 192.168.1.108:986 for /var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/intrepid/desktop (/var/lib/tftpboot/ubuntu/intrepid/desktop)
<hggdh> murdok, the failed assertion is in the kernel, part of the stack is the module... good question
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: last thing before really going: http://www.warperbbs.de/firefox3-bugs.html is the generated buglist, just with the launchpad-urls. just in case you need it.
<hggdh> murdok, against the package that hold the wl module, I guess, would be ideal
<murdok> sounds complex hehe, so finishing, what package should it be reported against
<murdok> okay
<murdok> :)
<hggdh> so now we find which one it is
<hggdh> murdok, I really do not know. b43 is in linux-generic
<hggdh> since wl deals with broadcom 43xx...
<murdok> hggdh, linux-restricted-modules is the best I think
<hggdh> probable
<murdok> Hmmm Mario Limoncello has been faster than me
<murdok> it's bug #271024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271024 in linux-restricted-modules "RTNL: assertion failed when modprobing 'wl'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271024
<hggdh> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<nullack> ping seb128 : I got back to you as best I could on bug 271734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271734 in xchat-gnome "Gnome Xchat Wont Display" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271734
<nullack> seb128: Let me know if there is something else I can do with testing and Ill be right on it
<seb128> nullack: there is still no debug information there
<nullack> seb128 : I installed:
<nullack> 2008-09-19 19:08:59 status installed libenchant-dev 1.4.2-3.1ubuntu1
<nullack> 2008-09-19 19:08:59 status installed libglib2.0-0-dbg 2.18.0-1
<nullack> 2008-09-19 19:08:59 status installed libgtk2.0-0-dbg 2.14.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> nullack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<seb128> nullack: you lack the useful one which is libenchant
<seb128> this wiki page should be updated for intrepid
<seb128> "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com intrepid main universe"
<seb128> is the line to add there
<nullack> undersatand, I will add to sources and resolve and upload new valgrind
<seb128> nullack: also I untagged the nautilus bug you tagged
<nullack> that was a mistake, thanks for fixing it
<seb128> you're welcome
<nullack> seb128 : Ive posted a new valgrindwithdebugsymbols.txt to the bug
<seb128> nullack: ok this one has debug informations now
<seb128> nullack: duplicate of bug #261596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261596 in debian "libenchant_myspell.so prevents GRAMPS from starting" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/261596
<seb128> I'm closing it
<madsrh> Hi, bug-newbie here. How do I learn what packages goes with witch type of bugs? Is there a page with a list or something like that?
<nullack> seb128 : Your a master programmer Sebastien
<nullack> seb128 Ill confirm 261596
<nullack> madsrh: Welcome, here you go https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<nullack> madsrh: Generally theres a bunch of good info also at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<madsrh> nullack: Thanks I'll start reading ;-)
<cypherdelic> Hello
<cypherdelic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/271367
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 271367 in linux "Intrepid and Kernel 2.6.27: MSI Digivox mini II (V3.0) false-detected as Keyboard [Afatech DVB-T 2]" [Undecided,New]
<cypherdelic> How can i provide further informations for my bug?
<stephantom> hey there. I've just upgraded a testing machine to intrepid, and the new kernel won't boot. normally there would be something useful in the logs that would tell me what's wrong. but I can't find anything. it just... stops. have a look, please: http://nopaste.biz/51874
<niadh> I have not a bug, but more a feature suggestion, for accessability. Also interested in helping with ubuntu, if i can, so here seemed like the best place to start
<bddebian> Boo
<nhandler> Ahhh!!!
<bddebian> :)
<niadh> hey
<niadh> There anyone around?
<qense> I am :)
<niadh> Oh good, I'm looking to perhaps get involed with helping out ubuntu
<niadh> Read about, eventually came here.
<CarlFK> niadh: personally (but I am not well informed) I would like to see bug reports confirmed quicker
<niadh> Great, I'm looking at one I feel I may be able to help on ;)
<niadh> I'm looking at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/174714 I KNOW this bug occurs cos it's happened to me, and I also have a hunch about the package name, but can't find it, so assume it has a metaname I don't know the name of, also I imagine I could replicate it.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 174714 in ubuntu "When installing a new GTK theme a duplicate of that theme appears" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> niadh: what's your hunch about the name?
<niadh> gnome-appearance-properties
<CarlFK> niadh:  I am not sure what the protocols are here, but at a friends .com the way this would be handled is: mark it confirmed ("﻿I KNOW this bug occurs cos it's happened to me") and set the ﻿package to your guess
<CarlFK> the package may be right, good.  if wrong it will probably be seen by someone who knows what right is and will change it
<james_w> niadh:  "dpkg -S /usr/bin/gnome-appearance-properties" will tell you the name of the package
<james_w> CarlFK: the problem is that there is no package of that name
<CarlFK> yeah, thats a problem :)
<niadh> it's part of gnome-control-centre
<niadh> I've added details to that bug then, plus a screenshot of me re-creating the issue.
<james_w> cool, thanks niadh
<niadh> I'm looking through other bugs, like I said, am wanting to get involved if I can.
<seb128> niadh: would be nice to specify the version of ubuntu you are using
<niadh> I can change that :)
<seb128> niadh: also the issue is likely an upstream one, so somebody having it should send to bugzilla.gnome.org too
<seb128> niadh: also having a theme example attached to the bug would be useful
<niadh> Will do, is there a place to select ubuntu version, or do i just mention it in the comments
<seb128> mention it in the description or comments
<_Zeus_> Wouter Stomp is driving me off the walls.
<Pici> Eh?
<_Zeus_> He has submitted like 6 invalid bugs in the last 1hr
<Pici> Oh, I thought you were talking about something weird...
<_Zeus_> :P
<niadh> heh
<niadh> How would I go about sorting this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/136854
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 136854 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Aurora GTK Engine/Theme" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<james_w> _Zeus_: I don't agree with some of your resolutions to those bugs
<_Zeus_> james_w: which ones?
<_Zeus_> i have a good reason for each one that i think i listed in the bug
<james_w> well, all of them actually
<_Zeus_> really.
<_Zeus_> i find that hard to believe
<james_w> I'm not sure time should be spent on fixing them, and I'm not sure they should be kept open, but I disagree with the reasons that you have given
<_Zeus_> ok, give me one
<_Zeus_> i'll tell you my reason
<niadh> Should this bug be left as is or closed? :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 176619 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1: Package python-pyatspi (not) autoremovable" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> i don't think that's a bug
<_Zeus_> maybe it's a question
<_Zeus_> oh wait, other people can duplicate it.  it's a bug
<niadh> The Hardy Alpha 1 one?
<niadh> But isn't it pointless now, can't it just be closed?
<_Zeus_> how do you know it's alpha 1?
<niadh> It says so in the description....
<_Zeus_> oh
<_Zeus_> right in front of me.  yeah, i say close it
<CarlFK> wait
<Pici> Does it still exist currently?
<CarlFK> shouldn't ... yeah.
<niadh> Shall I close it then?
<_Zeus_> it was in hardy alpha 1, not touched since 2007-12-15
<Pici> Oh, Hardy. I read it as intrepid.
<_Zeus_> how do you close it?  just invalidate it?
<CarlFK> um
<CarlFK> I think closing it without knowing if it is fixed is bad
<niadh> So what shall we do with it?
<CarlFK> at least do the 'not updated in X days/years - is this still a problem?" and let the reporter figure it out
<_Zeus_> good idea.
<niadh> Done
<bdmurray> what bug is it?
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/180656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 180656 in ubuntu "After hibernation, I get into my keyring with my user password" [Undecided,New]
<niadh> wait, no not that one
<niadh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176619
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 176619 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1: Package python-pyatspi (not) autoremovable" [Undecided,New]
<niadh> that one
<bdmurray> It should be easy enough to test right?
<bdmurray> I mean there seems to be enough information in it to test the bug.
<niadh> It it part of ubuntu-desktop?
<bdmurray> You can check via 'apt-cache show python-pyatspi'
<niadh> yes it is
<niadh> so it'll be easy enough to re-install
<bdmurray> and I'm not seeing it as auto-removable now
<_Zeus_> well, i'm not seeing it as auto-removable
<bdmurray> So yes it seems fixed but I'd still check with them to find out if it is still an issue.
<_Zeus_> niadh posted to the bug to check with them
<_Zeus_> how long do you customarily wait?
<bdmurray> I'd also assign it to the correct package which is likely python-pyatspi
<bdmurray> mvo: How are packages identified as auto-removable?
<_Zeus_> bdmurray: if you run apt-get autoremove, it should list them
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: right, but how does it decide which ones are candidates for removal?
<_Zeus_> packages that have dependees that have been removed, IIRC
<niadh> There's anther hardy alpha bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> bdmurray: I think it's by tracking if the package was only installed as a dependency of something else
<james_w> which is no longer installed
<_Zeus_> niadh: I think we can close that... he never really even gave enough information to get it started
<niadh> Ok, cool, how do we close, mark as invalid?
<_Zeus_> what do you guys think?
<_Zeus_> niadh: yes, closing=invalid.  for this particular bug, you could probably hit it with an incomplete, but invalid is better IMO
<bdmurray> james_w: that makes sense, thanks
<_Zeus_> do you guys think this is a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/272171
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272171 in firefox-3.0 "Evolution switches constantly to firefox" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> i think it might be wishlist, at best
<_Zeus_> anyone?  i'm going to invalidate it then
<niadh> marked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194918 as invalid and stated why.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 194918 in ubuntu "Can't login Ubuntu 8.04 i386 Alpha 5 Full Install Desktop CD" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: there is no reason to invalidate it
<_Zeus_> it's not a bug!
<_Zeus_> that's plenty of reason for me...
<_Zeus_> it's a feature request
<niadh> I would agree that it's a feature request, what to do about it however, I have no idea.
<bdmurray> Its fine to have feature requests in Launchpad
<_Zeus_> then what do i set the status to?  just leave it at new?
<_Zeus_> can anyone here change it to importance=wishlist,status=confirmed?
<bdmurray> Can you confirm the behavior?
<_Zeus_> who uses evolution?
<_Zeus_> i don't
<niadh> _Zeus_: Some people use it, hell I used it for a while until I learned I simply hose my system too often to make it worth it.
<chrisccoulson> _Zeus_: Ask the reporter for better defined steps to recreate the bug
<_Zeus_> chrisccoulson: i think that's pretty good...
<chrisccoulson> don't just close it without asking for more information
<mvo> bdmurray: there isa file in /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<chrisccoulson> it could be a big in the window manager or anything
<mvo> bdmurray: that file contains information what packages got installed as dependencies
<_Zeus_> chrisccoulson: i'm not going to close it
<mvo> bdmurray: libapt knows what packages the user requested explictely and which got installed as automatic dependencie
<mvo> bdmurray: why?
<bdmurray> mvo: we were looking at a bug where a package marked for auto-removal kept getting reinstalled
<chrisccoulson> who's tree mendud? i've got over 500 e-mails from this guy in my inbox!
<mvo> bdmurray: what is the bugmuber?
<bdmurray> some one with a tremendous amout of time
<bdmurray> bug 176619
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 176619 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha 1: Package python-pyatspi (not) autoremovable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176619
<charlie-tca> _Zeus_: this behavior is default in Xubuntu. To change it, the user has to edit the ~/.config/xfce4/xfwm4/xfwm4rc file
<charlie-tca> per the xfce documentation that is hidden in non-standard /usr/share/xfce4/doc/
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: is that reporter using xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, I havn't looked at the report
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: Report says kubuntu 8.04. I wonder if this is now doing the same default?
<bdmurray> Right so maybe there is a configuration option in kde to change the behavior
<chrisccoulson> does anyone know whether the kernel supports UDF v2.50 filesystems?
<chrisccoulson> was looking at bug 271481, which you can't see now. the reporter gets an error when they try to mount a UDF iso
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: HTTP Error 503: Service Temporarily Unavailable (https://launchpad.net/bugs/271481/+text)
<chrisccoulson> "Sep 17 22:44:45 myhost kernel: [11984.883435] UDF-fs: minUDFReadRev=250 (max is 201)"
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: it does with 2.6.27 afaik
<_Zeus_> GAHHHH launchpad is down again
<greg-g> _Zeus_: http://ur1.ca/687
<greg-g> (that is a shortened url, from the open source url shortener, ur1.ca, just fyi)
<_Zeus_> I closed like 6 bugs today and the guy just went and reopened them all
<jdong> ah that's always fun.
<jdong> I've also got someone here on the ffmpeg package who thinks Launchpad bug statuses were made for FSF anti-patent rallies.
<_Zeus_> the guy's name is Wouter Stomp
<_Zeus_> big pain
<jdong> name sounds very familiar
<_Zeus_> complaining that he can't remove files from ~/example-content without su proveliges
<jdong> lol
<jdong> lovely
<_Zeus_> anyway...
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson1: could you comment on bug 248521?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248521 in xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse "vmmouse seems to register incorrect x,y values for mouseclick" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248521
<jdong> bdmurray: I'm seeing that on VMWare Fusion and latest Intrepid; actually it registers the mouse fine but doesn't respond to any clicking at all
<bdmurray> jdong: can you get that log file for tjaalton?
<jdong> yeah oncr i get out the laptop
<chrisccoulson1> bdmurray: i'll boot my intrepid virtual machine and have a look at that bug in a second.
<chrisccoulson1> i haven't noticed it recently because i've changed from the vmmouse driver to the mouse driver
<chrisccoulson1> jdong: whats your screen resolution? it does register clicking if you've got a resolution high enough, because the x,y co-ordinates are so far out. on a 1600x1200 screen, i could point my mouse on 1 corner of the screen and just about register a click in the opposite corner
<jdong> chrisccoulson1: 800x600, maybe that's why
<chrisccoulson1> if i go to a lower resolution, i couldnt get it to click at all
<jdong> chrisccoulson1: before it'd register about 50pel lower
<jdong> booting it up atm
<chrisccoulson1> i can't get it to fail at the moment, which is odd
<chrisccoulson1> i'm still running the same version of xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse as I was when I last commented on the bug report
<chrisccoulson1> i don't think xorg is loading the vmmouse module, even though i've specified it in my xorg.conf
<chrisccoulson1> grep vmmouse /var/log/Xorg.0.log yields nothing
<chrisccoulson1> ah
<chrisccoulson1> just seen a comment from tjaalton on the bug report about xorg ignoring the drivers in xorg.conf because input-hotplug is used now
<chrisccoulson1> so i don't know how to reproduce it now :/
<tjaalton> chrisccoulson1: the bug might still exist, and you can disable i-h by adding 'Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"' to ServerFlags
<chrisccoulson1> tjaalton: thanks - i'll try that later. i've got to go out for a bit now
<jdong> hold on I got it to happen.
<jdong> just trying to unbreak the VM enough to copy out the log.
<jdong> tjaalton: attached xorg.log; lemme know what else would help
<chrisccoulson1> i can confirm that it still exists as well
<chrisccoulson1> if i hover the mouse cursor over the main menu in the top left corner of the screen, i get the wastebasket tooltip in the bottom right
<jdong> I am unable to register any mouseclick anywhere on the login screen.
<niadh> I have a bug here I can't reproduce, not entirely sure what to do with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/159993
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 159993 in ubuntu "Eye of Gnome flashes with compiz fusion enable in SlideShow" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson1> jdong - i can't register a mouse click on the login screen either, but my login screen is only 800x600 i think
<_Zeus_> can someone help me??????
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/268492
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268492 in synaptic "Automatically downloading updated packages should not block package managers" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> this guy keeps reopening this bug, and i discussed with some others and they agree with my decision
<_Zeus_> how can i stop him?
<greg-g> _Zeus_: that is the wrong attitude. You should bring it to a mutually agreeable position. Mark it confirmed (the issue he presents is true, no?) and wishlist.
<_Zeus_> ok, deal.  who can set it to wishlist?
<greg-g> I can
<_Zeus_> ok, i confirmed it and told him what we're doing
<greg-g> also, noticed that I changed it to apt
<_Zeus_> you can look at this one too, i think this one is also wishlist. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/268492
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268492 in apt "Automatically downloading updated packages should not block package managers" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<greg-g> one moment, I am in class right now ;)
<_Zeus_> not sure about this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/268492
<_Zeus_> sure
<greg-g> _Zeus_: could you please search Launchpad and Debian bugtrackers for duplicate reports, please?
<greg-g> for the bug we just marked wishlist (the apt issue)
<seb128> greg-g: duplicates don't work cross bug trackers
<greg-g> seb128: I meant linking it, sorry, couldn't explain fully as I'm in class
<greg-g> ;)
<_Zeus_> sry, back
<maco> can someone mark bug 272171 as wishlist, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272171 in firefox-3.0 "Evolution switches constantly to firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272171
<maco> _Zeus_: hey i agree with the guy on bug 272150 ...that's what hal's for. why do we need something else to notice new devices?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272150 in hal "Don't run bluetooth applet when no bluetooth hardware is present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272150
<danage> ok i found a bug in rhythmbox: try adding an itunes music folder to the library. it takes hours to import it because when it finds jpg it gives import errors and it takes about 3 seconds for each error
<seb128> danage: open the bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<seb128> there is no change to rhythmbox in the ubuntu version
<seb128> 3 seconds for each seems a lot
<danage> is even says "gstreamer error, file a bug report"
<maco> danage: is that from an ipod or a directory?
<danage> directory
<danage> seb128: gnome bug 552946
<un> can someone here help me with the openoffice.org-writer2latex rift... my dpkg is broken now...
<danage> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=552946
<maco> danage: can't be reproduced here
<danage> ouch
<danage> try a samba share, that's what i am doing
<danage> maybe i should add that as relevant...
<un> the unopkg app flippin' out during postinst on the writer2latex deb... fixed anywhere yet?
<maco> danage: crimsun's sitting across from me, has a massive music library with tons of photos mixed in, and when he imports the giant tree into rhythmbox, yes, it throws errors for the jpgs, but it continues on just fine and does not take 3 seconds each
<danage> does he get "internal gstreamer bugs"
<seb128> danage: would be a good idea to specify the version you are using
<maco> danage: yes, but that's correct since they're obviously not able to be parsed as music files
<danage> my cpu and network occupancy are low. cpu maybe 50% and network 1mbyte/s
<seb128> enough for today, see you later
<danage> night seb128
<danage> maco: well my cpu load is quite high
<danage> it might be that
<danage> i should withdraw that bug
<maco> danage: it could be the samba thing as well with network latency.  see if you can reproduce it locally or when the cpu's not under stress
<danage> ok
<maco> danage: in my mind, it shouldn't stop and wait for the error before reaching for the next file. it ought to throw the error while skipping to the next file
<maco> and that may be what it's doing
<danage> i dont understand. it doesn't know the error until it has the response?
<maco> i mean it may stop importing while it's waiting for the error to be displayed
<danage> ah isee
<maco> while it probably should skip to the next file and let the error become visible as resources allow
<maco> but as i haven't looked at rhythmbox's code, that's just speculation
<madsrh> does anyone know if Alpha 6 should enable compiz by default or if this is a bug?
<maco> madsrh: which is it doing? enabling or disabling?
<maco> i dont think a decision to get rid of compiz by default was made, so i'd say if it can start compiz by default (can meaning you have all the necessary drivers) and it hasn't, probably a bug
<madsrh> maco: Okay, probably a bug then - thanks
<maco> i'm pretty sure i've seen a bug on "burn:///" and so i want to mark something as a dupe of it, but i can't figure out how to search for "burn:///" instead i get results as if i'd just searched for "burn"
<bokerones> hello
<Ampelbein> maco: bug 226854 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226854 in nautilus ""gnome-open burn:///" fails with "The default action does not support this protocol" (dup-of: 235228)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235228 in gnome-panel "Could not open location 'burn:///'" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235228
<bokerones> i have a problem reading a cd multisesion but hardy dont warm me any thing ( sorry i am spanish)
<maco> Ampelbein: yes, thank you
<bokerones> hardy only read the firts sesion on cd and mount it like cd audio ( is because de cd have 17 tracks .wav and software)
<maco> Ampelbein: how did you make it not ignore the special characters?
<Ampelbein> maco: using bughelper to search for "burn" then grepping for ///
<maco> Ampelbein: ah ok. i'll have to look into bughelper
<Ampelbein> or you can use some google-magic: lynx --dump "http://www.google.de/search?as_q=burn&hl=de&num=100&btnG=Google-Suche&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&lr=&cr=&as_ft=i&as_filetype=&as_qdr=all&as_occt=any&as_dt=i&as_sitesearch=launchpad.net&as_rights=&safe=images" | grep "burn:///"
<Ampelbein> might be actually faster than bughelper
<bdmurray> heh, that's neat
<Ampelbein> bdmurray: good to see you. i've reassigned most of the firefox-3 related issues in firefox. so we won't need a special bugday for them, as you suggested on the mailinglist.
<bdmurray> Ampelbein: great! thanks for doing that
<bdmurray> that helps explain the numbers at http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/firefox-3.0 some
<Ampelbein> yeah, could be.
<Ampelbein> should i notify someone before mass-reassigning bugs?
<bdmurray> what do you mean by mass? by hand or via a script?
<Ampelbein> i looked through the reports and added those which seemed like a firefox-3 issue to me to the recipient list of an email.
<Ampelbein> but that were like 70-80 bugs, hence "mass"
<Ampelbein> i used the email-interface for reassigning the bugs.
<bdmurray> I think letting the mozilla team know would be good
<_Zeus_> if a bug has been fixed in a later version, should i change it to fix released?????
<Ampelbein> see bug 260831 as example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260831 in firefox-3.0 "Intrepid Visiting a site with WMV video gives bad message and help" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260831
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: is it certain what the bug was?
<_Zeus_> the guy said that firefox no longer says "ubuntu" in About, but in 3.0.2, it does say it now
<_Zeus_> so it's back
<_Zeus_> it hadn't been touched since july 8, then a bot came and changed the bug from in firefox to in firefox 3
<_Zeus_> bug 246337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246337 in firefox-3.0 "Ubuntu version not show on firefox's user-agent string for 8.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246337
<Ampelbein> that was me...
<_Zeus_> not a problem anymore
<_Zeus_> can i invalidate it?
<_Zeus_> or should i change it to fix released?
<bdmurray> I'd get an answer about John's question
<_Zeus_> so should i just leave it as saying it's been fixed and wait for a reply before invalidating?
<bdmurray> But normally it could be set to Fix Released and you should mention the exact package version that you check with, not 3.0.2
<_Zeus_> I said 3.0.2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<_Zeus_> isn't that good enough?
<maco> guys, what do you do to bugs like bug 272311 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272311 in ejabberd "Kicks too much ass" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272311
<_Zeus_> invalidate it.
<bdmurray> try not to both close the same bug in the future ;)
<_Zeus_> maco: after rereading it, i think the best course of action would be to set it to incomplete
<_Zeus_> he does seem to have some issue, so i told him if he wants to give more info, we'll look into it
<maco> bdmurray: hey, launchpad lacks a locking mechanism to prevent such things
<_Zeus_> i know...
<_Zeus_> i wish you could lock bugs shut
<maco> bdmurray: crimsun and i are both watching newest bugs, so we have done that a few times too
<maco> maybe i should pick a package...
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-20
<_Zeus_> i really wish i could set the importance...
<maco> !bugcontrol | _Zeus_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugcontrol
<maco> doh
<maco> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl ...i think
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/272318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272318 in ubiquity "Install screen does not fit the screen" [Undecided,New]
<maco> i have spent way too much time in the bug section of the wiki lately
<maco> was just looking at that one
<_Zeus_> i asked for a screenshot or more info (report was lacking)
<_Zeus_> should i set it to incomplete?
<_Zeus_> until he gives more info
<maco> yes
<maco> ask for his resolution as well
<_Zeus_> ok
<maco> and i'll add it to my list of usability bugs
<maco> trying to make a list for a hugday
<_Zeus_> ah
<_Zeus_> maco: are you on #ubuntu-bugs-announce?
<maco> _Zeus_: no, i just keep the newest bugs page open, go through all the ones i think i can understand, and then refresh
<_Zeus_> ah
<_Zeus_> what is the newest bugs page?
<hggdh> _Zeus_, the normal page for bugs in Ubuntu -- https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<hggdh> just change the sort order
<_Zeus_> k got it
<un> can someone here help me with the openoffice.org-writer2latex rift..... debian pkg didn't work either...
<un> tried a debdiff, but cannot get writer2latex build-dep
<_Zeus_> what do i do with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/272306 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272306 in openssh "apt-get doesn't work properly on ssh-ed pc" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> !support | un
<ubottu> un: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<_Zeus_> i really don't think that
<_Zeus_> *s a but in openssh like he reported it
<un> _Zeus_, lol... no one in that channel is gonna even see my line the traffic is so high... crap...
<_Zeus_> sorry, but that's because those people are following the rules
<_Zeus_> like you should
 * un *sighs*
<_Zeus_> did i take the correct course of action here?
<_Zeus_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/272306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272306 in openssh "apt-get doesn't work properly on ssh-ed pc" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> I would ask for output from the apt-get run, and what version of Ubuntu he is running
<_Zeus_> ty
<hggdh> _Zeus_, it does not hurst to begin the dialog with something in the line of "thankyou for reporting this bug", etc, etc
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: maybe you could ask before doing it?
<hggdh> s/hurst/hurt/
<_Zeus_> bdmurray: ask what?
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: something along the lines of "I'm going to add this comment to the bug does that sound alright?"
<_Zeus_> oh, haha good point
<_Zeus_> sry
<_Zeus_> i need to remember to say thanks in the future
<hggdh> _Zeus_, yes, please. They are reporting an issue on their side. Maintaining courtesy helps a lot.
<_Zeus_> what should I do here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/207454
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207454 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox is VERY slow rendering pragprog.com; becomes almost unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_Zeus_> the bug was fixed by them changing something in their site, but that's no excuse for the fact that firefox crashed on it
<_Zeus_> how can we send that upstream to the mozdevs?
<hggdh> _Zeus_, ideally -- given that there apparently is enough information in the bug  -- you can try to prepare a test case that shows the bug
<hggdh> (or, first of all, search mozilla for a hit on this)
<_Zeus_> i can't find anything on bugzilla
<hggdh> then you can open a bug upstream & link it here
<_Zeus_> upstream as in at bugzilla
<_Zeus_> does anyone have existing ties at bugzilla?
<hggdh> probably. But all you should need is to register there
<maco> bdmurray: can a11y be made an "official" tag?
<hggdh> just in case, you can check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs?action=show&redirect=DebuggingFirefox to verify if something else would be needed
<maco> bdmurray: accessibility isn't exactly the same as usability
<bdmurray> maco: That sounds reasonable to me.
<maco> bdmurray: k, should i add it to the wiki?
<_Zeus_> what is a11y?
<hggdh> maco, yes, why not?
<maco> _Zeus_: accessibility
<bdmurray> maco: that'd be great, I think e-mailing the bugsquad too so others know to use it and when would be quite helpful!
<_Zeus_> ah, ok.  that doesn't really make sense
<_Zeus_> :P
<hggdh> _Zeus_, what does not make sense?
<_Zeus_> a11y=accessibility
<_Zeus_> it's probably something i don't know
<hggdh> _Zeus_, count the letters ;-)
<_Zeus_> ahh
<_Zeus_> now i get it
<hggdh> :-) some of them get to be difficult, though
<maco> _Zeus_: just like i18n = internationalization and l10n = localization
<_Zeus_> whoa.
<_Zeus_> are all tags like that?
<maco> bdmurray: doh, i are not allowed to edit this page
<_Zeus_> or only the long ones
<hggdh> maco, did you login?
<maco> hggdh: yes, but maybe because i'm not on bug control?
<maco> _Zeus_: just really long ones
<hggdh> no, it is not required that you be a member of bugcontrol to edit the wiki
<hggdh> what is the URL?
<maco> _Zeus_: people get tired of typing > 10 letters for one word after a while :P
<maco> i was logged in...it looks like it unlogged me in
<maco> i mean, i was logged in and able to hit Edit
<maco> and then once i hit Save i was logged out
<hggdh> weird
<_Zeus_> i really want to get on bugcontrol :(
<hggdh> anyway, if you changed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags, I cannot see it
<hggdh> _Zeus_, experience is a pre-req
 * maco is trying again
<maco> ok it worked this time
<hggdh> small typo
<hggdh> you did not close the line
<hggdh> but otherwise, good, thank you
<maco> close the line?
<maco> the table has its finishing bar there...
<hggdh> display the page again, you will see that the a11y and ximerama are sharing the same box
<hggdh> xinerama, I mean, sorry
<maco> er...no they're not
<hggdh> cool, then we found another firefox-3 bug...
<maco> works in my ff-3
<maco> that'd be in hardy
<maco> dunno what you're using
<hggdh> Intrepid
<maco> mk
<hggdh> maco,, see http://imagebin.ca/view/CBEjBA.html
<_Zeus_> what do you guys make of this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/272318
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272318 in ubiquity "Install screen does not fit the screen" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: it's a valid bug and Colin Watson one of the ubiquity maintainers will be on it
<maco> hggdh|away: it displays the same as mine (that is, with the line) on crimsun's intrepid system
<_Zeus_> bdmurray: i know that, i meant, what should i ask for?
<bdmurray> _Zeus_: I think the screenshots will be enough to move forward
<_Zeus_> great.  I ahve never seen that many partitions!
<bdmurray> yeah, that's different
<_Zeus_> what's different?
<_Zeus_> you mean unique?
<bdmurray> okay, unique
<_Zeus_> what do you guys take on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/272331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272331 in nvidia-settings "installing nvidia-settings doesn't add gksu to the launcher command" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> i can confirm it, but how can i tell if it requires superuser privileges?
<RAOF> It doesn't.
<RAOF> Well, one piece of its functionality does (writing xorg.conf).  But I don't use that at all.
<_Zeus_> never mind, i just found an error that shows up when running as normal user that doesn't as su
<_Zeus_> RAOF: but that's still part of it's functionality, so i'm going to confirm the bug
<hggdh> maco, go figure... and, I am sorry -- I am running Web Browser (or abrowser, or whatever), but it should not make much of a difference. Me thinks
<maco> hggdh: hey another layer of freaky, awesome!
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> so much for trustung a browser
<LimCore> There is no package name 'khotnewstuff' published in Ubuntu
<LimCore> this really should be made more user friendly imho:  when user input name of executable, then corresponding package is selected - to help find it.
<RAOF> LimCore: "apt-file search khotnewstuff"
<LimCore> RAOF: can we for now atleast add this hint to current error message?  Lots of users will just quit otherwise if they are not regular bug reporters imho
<RAOF> LimCore: Where is this error message?
<LimCore> in https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug  when in Package In entered for example khotnewstuff instead of  kdelibs4c2a
<LimCore> btw, simple apt-file search khotnewstuff, for this case, outputs too much. perhaps:   apt-file search khotnewstuff | grep /bin/
<LimCore> please confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-runtime/+bug/272340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272340 in kdebase-runtime "khotnewstuff does not start - Error parsing providers list." [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> can I get a second box, install other ubuntu there, and then self-confirm bugs I found if they are on both boxes?
<hggdh> LimCore, it would be better to have independent confirmation
<hggdh> but I can confirm...
<ahmadtarek> Hi all, I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cython/+bug/272347 should be changed to wishlist.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272347 in cython "Please update cython to 0.9.8.1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_Zeus_> agreed
<greg-g> ahmadtarek: a list of specific bugs which it fixes or new features would be nice
<ahmadtarek> greg-g: here or in the bug report
<ahmadtarek> ?
<greg-g> in the bug report, please
<ahmadtarek> greg-g: done
<greg-g> ahmadtarek: done, as well :)
<greg-g> thanks for helping
<Elbrus> I filled bug 260464 a month ago, but nobody has acknowledge that one, what can I do?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260464 in fpc "fp-units-gtk2 has undefined references due to GtkFileSystemError removal from GTK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260464
<Elbrus> I provided a patch and linked to the solution at upstream
<mrooney> bug 263566 must be a duplicate of some Invalid bug...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263566 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3: Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Update options disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263566
<greg-g> Elbrus: you should ask in #ubuntu-motu, they would be best to help you with getting patches accepted
<Elbrus> greg-g: thanks for the suggestion
<greg-g> Elbrus: np, thanks and good luck!
<[fFf]> someone can give me an opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272293 in ubuntu "[hardy] Key repeat gets randomly turned off." [Undecided,New]
<[fFf]> thanks
<[fFf]> anyone here?
<[fFf]>  someone can give me an opinion about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272293
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272293 in ubuntu "[hardy] Key repeat gets randomly turned off." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pochu> bdmurray: hi! what do you think about having launchpad-gm-scripts in the archive?
<Hobbsee> pochu: how often would it change?
<Hobbsee> pochu: those scripts change when LP changes, don't they?
<pochu> Hobbsee: good question. I don't know. bdmurray?
<Hobbsee> pochu: I can't imagine they'd last over 1 development cycle.
<Hobbsee> even that would be pretty optimistic...
<pochu> message: lp_reporter_comments.user.js: fix xpath for reporter with new lp rollout
<pochu> looks like
<pochu> Hobbsee: I hadn't thought about that, thanks
<pochu> bdmurray: nevermind
<Hobbsee> pochu: nice idea, but i think you'd be up for many SRUs :)
<pochu> I could try to avoid it being in stable releases too :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: do you have the bzr link handy, btw?
<Hobbsee> wait.  found it.  nvm.
<murdok> Could someone please confirm it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/272457
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272457 in firefox-3.0 "By default, firefox won't open some txt files" [Undecided,New]
<_Zeus_> done
<_Zeus_> confirmed
<murdok> ;D
<murdok> thanks
<murdok> What is needed to change the bug importance?
<pochu> murdok: ubuntu-bugcontrol powah
<murdok> ah i see :)
<Rocket2DMn> can i get some feedback on bug 249328 - I think it should be closed b/c the problem cant exactly be fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249328 in squashfs "Unhelpful SQUASHFS error messages" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249328
<Rocket2DMn> i posted a nice little essay in there in July
<umangme> Bug #272351 is for "Wishlist" as the title indicates so.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272351 in kdebase "[Wishlist] Option to calculate/compare md5 checksums in the dolphin context menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272351
<umangme> Even bug #272150 seems to be a "Wishlist" bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272150 in hal "Don't run bluetooth applet when no bluetooth hardware is present" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272150
<umangme> I just reported a "Wishlist" bug. Please mark it Wishlist. Bug #272503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272503 in hplip "[Wishlist] Get a "Printer out of paper" Message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272503
<pochu> bdmurray: hey, what's lp_bingo.user.js useful for?
<techno_freak> pochu, during Global Bug Jam there was a bingo game, think it might still work
<IsTI37> hello
<IsTI37> ﻿Anyone here logged in in launchpad and wants to nominate a bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/272510 In intrepid they should add a Panel refresh command somewhere.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272510 in gnome-panel "gnome panel crashes and no way to restart it without console" [Undecided,New]
<pochu> techno_freak: oh, didn't know that, thanks
<pochu> techno_freak: I'll unload it though, those pop-ups annoy me :)
<techno_freak> pochu, welcome. Turn that script on and visit some bug pages, you might know what it does
<techno_freak> pochu, ha ha, ok :)
<[fFf]> I'm having a problem with Bug #272522
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272522 in nautilus "Connect to server dialog forgets username to FTP server" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272522
<[fFf]> Launchpad don't recognize the nautilus-connect-server package
<[fFf]> anyone knows where I'm wrong?
<persia> [fFf]: There is no "nautilus-connect-server" package.  Try `dpkg -S $(which nautilus-connect-server)`
<persia> You should be able to user this recipe to determine the package for any program.  Please add it to your grimoire.
<[fFf]> the output: /usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server
<greg-g> the part right before that, "nautius"
<greg-g> nautilus, of course ;)
<greg-g> Launchpad goes by Source package which sometimes produce multiple binaries
<greg-g> ie: the Nautilus source package produces nautilus-connect-server, nautilus, etc
<tuxmaniac> btw, I am now logged in from Intrepid Alpha 6 Live CD
<[fFf]> I've done the search with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search
<tuxmaniac> and two things I noticed. One is that firefox on first start up somehow doesnt know to arrange itself on the desktop, and other is .... My wifi light is working again. Yay!
<tuxmaniac> seems like a problem of compiz as once i disable compiz things work fine!
<[fFf]> No packages matching 'nautilus-connect-server' are published in Ubuntu.
<tuxmaniac> and yes.. I am really happy that my wifi light is going to blink again after being dormant for 1 year
<greg-g> [fFf]: right, "Launchpad goes by Source package which sometimes produce multiple binaries "
<greg-g> LP goes by Source package, not the executables
<greg-g> [fFf]: the full output of the command you ran is "nautilus: /usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server" right?
<[fFf]> yes
<[fFf]> where I should look for?
<greg-g> it is saying "nautilus" is the source package which produced the file "/usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server"
<[fFf]> ok
<greg-g> that is telling you to report the bug against Nautilus
<[fFf]> ok
<persia> No, actually it is saying that "nautilus" is the binary package that produces the file "/usr/bin/nautilus-connect-server".
<greg-g> persia: not source?
<persia> greg-g: Nope.  Binary package.  LP is smart enough to translate binary package names into source package names though.
<greg-g> persia: gotcha, thanks
<persia> greg-g: In this case, the source is also nautilus, but the nautilus source package produces the nautilus, nautius-dbg, libnautilus-extension1, libnautilus-extension-dev, and nautilus-data packages.
<persia> s/packages.$/binary packages./
<persia> In general, `apt-cache showsrc ${binary-package} | head -1` ought to provide the source package name, but that's not usually required for LP input.
<persia> (unless you are constructing URLs by hand, but I understand that this is deprecated)
<[fFf]> so, which package should I put in the bug report? Nautilus?
<greg-g> persia: awesome, thanks
<greg-g> [fFf]: yes
<[fFf]> persia and greg-g: thanks very much for exps
<persia> [fFf]: Thanks for helping to triage the bugs
<greg-g> what persia said
<LimCore> oh god...
<LimCore> this is getting epic... 3rd time this yera kwallet lost all my passwords! :<
<LimCore> this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/260676
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260676 in kdeutils "kded using 100% cpu (on kmail start) can not access kwallet ; kwalletmanager shows 0 passwords" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dennis101010_> http://www.pennergame.de/change_please/7880287/
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-09-21
 * greg-g still keeps forgeting to set some bugs to "Triaged" after he sends them upstream.
<greg-g> Does launchpad know if more than one LP Bug has been linked to a single upstream bug? (ie: a way to make sure there aren't duplicate bugs both pointing to the upstream bug)
 * greg-g asks in #launchpad
<pochu> greg-g: there's one:
<pochu> (04:42:41 PM) pedro_: what we are going to do is : go to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/gnome-bugs/#bugnumber
<pochu> (04:42:53 PM) pedro_: and replace #bugnumber for the bug number of the upstream one
<pochu> (change gnome-bugs to the upstream bug tracker you want)
<greg-g> pochu: interesting, So the functionality is there to have a 'check if already linked' feature or something.  It probably wouldn't be that useful, actually, as I heard that LP warns you already if there is already a link to the remote bug.
<greg-g> would bug 263656 be a Tomboy issue or a window manager issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263656 in tomboy "tomboy doesn't bring summoned pages to active desktop" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263656
<charlie-tca> I'm going to suggest it is not Tomboy specific because Geany does this also
<greg-g> charlie-tca: yeah, definitely not tomboy specific, but I'm not sure where the fix would be applied.
<charlie-tca> I don't know, just thought it might be helpful information
<maco> see now, they're reporting a bug opposite one i saw yesterday
<geeter> it's not a wm issue.
<maco> because yesterday someone filed a bug because firefox summons you to its desktop when you open a link
<geeter> it's yet another case of "conflicting user expectations"
<maco> that person thinks the app shouldn't take over
<maco> this one thinks it should
<geeter> yeah, maco and I just discussed that
<maco> -_- crimsun why are you using an odd name?
<greg-g> maco: that isn't it exactly
<greg-g> more, if I click on a note that is already opened on desktop 1 and I'm on desktop 3 it should move from 1 to 3.
<greg-g> but yeah, similar situation
<geeter> this bug is arguing that the app should migrate a child window to the focused desktop
<maco> should it move the note or move you?
<greg-g> they want it to move the note
<greg-g> not sure what "should" happen :)
<maco> and currently it moves you?
<geeter> it currently does neither
<greg-g> currently it just makes it blink in the task bar
<geeter> it updates the child windows on the "other" desktop
<geeter> thus, it is not a wm issue but an app issue
<greg-g> you stay on 3, it is on 1, but it is blinking in taskbar, you click on that blinky and you are taken to desktop 1
<charlie-tca> My two cents, it becomes painful when you have the app open in two windows, and have to go look where it opened the
<charlie-tca> nesxt item
<greg-g> geeter: ok, so the bug is staying assigned to tomboy.  I'll forward upstream with a caveat that the "correct" behavior is up to debate
<greg-g> thanks maco / geeter / charlie-tca for the input
<geeter> (np)
<charlie-tca> :)
<greg-g> go team! ;)
<crimsun_> it would be great if 5-A-Day were to honour additional bzr command options (e.g., --local)
<crimsun_> `commit --local' would be dandy right about now...
<greg-g> crimsun_: +1
<greg-g> ok, 11 bugs and I'm done for tonight
<greg-g> helped Tomboy out a lot, honestly due to the fact that one of the devs has been a great responder upstream
 * wgrant got some of your bugmail.
<greg-g> crimsun_: 110 bugs today????
<greg-g> wgrant: sorry about that :)
<wgrant> greg-g: Terrible.
<maco> can someone mark bug 272540 a wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272540 in ubuntu "Notify user if a program is in use that has been removed from the repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272540
<greg-g> maco: done
<maco> greg-g: thanks
<wgrant> That should probably be against update-manager.
<greg-g> wgrant: yeah, that would be obvious time to tell the user
<maco> greg-g: i think he did 240 yesterday...
<wgrant> Only the dist-upgrader would need to do that, as we don't remove things post-release.
<greg-g> wgrant: wanna comment on the bug your thoughts?
<greg-g> I don't want to steal your words ;)
<greg-g> maco: that is CRAZY!
<maco> and i also have to say +1 on --local as i'm sitting right next to crimsun_ in Cosi where they don't allow anything but 80 and 443, and they do deep-packet inspection so you can't tunnel anything over them either :(
<wgrant> greg-g: Please steal my words, I can't start Firefox right now... building this security update is making my HDD angry.
<greg-g> wgrant: will do.
<wgrant> maco: One can't deep-packet-inspect HTTPS.
<maco> greg-g: i dont usually do over 80 in a day.  if i decide to stop and try to write a patch for one of the ones i see that's bitesize, i'll only do about 30
<maco> wgrant: hrm maybe we can try that then....
 * wgrant used to be a super-person like maco and crimsun, but then uni and security stuff took over.
<wgrant> maco: I regularly tunnel SSH through restrictive HTTPS proxies.
<maco> i have this awful habit of going "hmm....homework...or bugwork...bugwork."
<wgrant> maco: Unfortunately that doesn't always make for excellent marks.
<maco> i was supposed to be studying for midterms when i decided to work on gsynaptics and get my first patch. i was supposed to be working on finals and final projects when i spent a weekend poking at seahorse.
<maco> yeah, that's a problem
 * wgrant will hopefully murder gsynaptics for Jaunty.
<greg-g> that is when I had my highest 5-a-day stats, during finals last year :)
<maco> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> maco: It can be replaced by gnome-mouse-properties in the default install, since we have XInput properties.
<maco> wgrant: i have a patch in the works for it to do 2-finger-scroll (like on a mac)
<maco> oh
<maco> ok
<wgrant> maco: That option can be added to the default installation with about 4 lines of code, if you want.
<maco> er...oh wait, no...i wasnt careful checking out a "trunk" and overwrote it
<maco> oh i wasnt the one that wanted it. one of my friends, when i mentioned having added speed/accel to it, asked for 2-finger-scroll
<maco> i know synclient can do it
<greg-g> well, time for a movie, later all, have a pleasent night/day
<maco> night night
<wgrant> synclient can hopefully go away soon, too. We can change lots of settings without needing the awfulness of SHMConfig. <3 XInput properties.
<maco> yay!
<maco> no more shared memory craziness?
<maco> i was hoping there was a way to get rid of that
<maco> hey guys, mozilla decided against the EULA thing, right?
<wgrant> maco: Yes, sort of.
<wgrant> My bug is now the 4th most commented on LP, so it's not surprising.
<maco> sort of?
<wgrant> We still have to have something, but it's not quite as bad.
<maco> what do we have to have?
<wgrant> Examples were attached to the bug overnight.
<maco> bug 272647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272647 in ubufox "EULAs are not legally valid in Finland - Ubuntu shouldn't display them if locale is set to Finnish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272647
<wgrant> Not that one.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see.
<maco> that's why i'm wondering
<wgrant> Bug #269656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269656
<wgrant> Watch out, it's huge.
<maco> lol @ summary
<wgrant> I got quite some hatemail for that :(
<mcas> hello
<mcas> i have a problem with a bug
<mcas> bug 272586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272586 in gcalctool "basic calculations are wrong" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272586
<mcas> the bug is confirmed under hardy but it seems to be solved under intrepid
<mcas> how should i handle this?
<Hobbsee> mcas: mark it as fix released, with a comment along those lines?
<mcas> ok that was my first idea, too
<madsrh> Hi. Where do I file a bug about the GDM log-in?
<umangme> Bug #272683 should be "Wishlist"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272683 in pidgin "Allow to drag your own avatar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272683
<Arby> morning all, I got an e-mail saying my membership of bug-control has expired
<Arby> who do I need to speak to for it to be renewed?
<thekorn> Arby, you need to get in contact with one of the administrators
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members
<Arby> thekorn: thanks
<murdok> hello! how can I debug eog?
<murdok> I have tried with export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS but I don't have any aditional information
<pochu> murdok: what's the problem? a crash?
<murdok> yes
<pochu> then install the eog-dbg package and get a backtrace with gdb
<pochu> !backtrace
<ubottu> To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<murdok> good idea :þ
<murdok> Could someone please mark bug #270335 as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270335 in apport "Feature: Support saving bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270335
<thekorn> murdok, it has an upstream task and no one in ubuntu, so only pitti can change the importance
<murdok> oh, okay thanks
<lfaraone> Hey, are bugs with ACPI (in this case, fans) kernel bugs?
<_Zeus_> umm, i guess?
<_Zeus_> why??
<lfaraone> _Zeus_: I'm trying to FindRightPackage for a user who is unable to use their fan (ACPI spouts an error0
<_Zeus_> ohh
<_Zeus_> have they tried acpitool?
<lfaraone> _Zeus_: not afaict.
<lfaraone> _Zeus_: bug 272537
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272537 in ubuntu "cooling fan wont turn on " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272537
<_Zeus_> gotcha
<_Zeus_> check it out
<_Zeus_> what i said might fix it
<pochu> hmm, nautilus is consuming 524MB here (after a week running)
<_Zeus_> whoa
<_Zeus_> just kill it and restart?
<_Zeus_> it must have a memory leak
<pochu> yeah, I'm looking at bugzilla to see if there's any reported
<nhandler> If a bug gets fixed upstream, what should the status of the bug be set to? Fix Committed?
<pochu> the desktop team does that, but others don't, so I guess it depends...
<pochu> nhandler: what's the package?
<nhandler> pochu: The bug you patched upstream in emesene
<pochu> heh
<_Zeus_> nhandler: if the fix isn't out yet, then yes
<_Zeus_> if it's out, then fix released
<pochu> well, it's an Ubuntu task
<greg-g> pochu: yeah, which is why I was "corrected" by someone once when I set it to fix committed even though I KNEW I was following someone paid by Canonical's lead ;)
<nhandler> _Zeus_: It is only out in the upstream SVN, not in Ubuntu
<_Zeus_> anyone?
<_Zeus_> not sure
<pochu> greg-g: yeah, it's happened to me too :)
<pochu> nhandler: either fix committed or triaged
<nhandler> pochu: I thought triaged meant that a bug had enough information for a dev to start fixing it. Fix Committed seems more logical to me
<_Zeus_> normal users can't set triaged, i thin
<greg-g> pochu: do you know if there is a desire to reconcile the difference?
<nhandler> _Zeus_: I'm Bug Control, so I can
<_Zeus_> ahh
<_Zeus_> so you can
<pochu> nhandler: true that
<pochu> nhandler: so fix committed. also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status says fix committed is appropriate
<pochu> greg-g: I don't really know
<pochu> hmm
<pochu> nope, fix committed doesn't look appropriate
<pochu> bah, just use it and be done :)
<pochu> also I'm the maintainer, and I promise not to revert your change ;-)
<nhandler> pochu: I changed it to Fix Committed.
<nhandler> pochu: This is why I feel that they should add more Statuses on Launchpad. That would make things a lot clearer. maybe a Fixed Upstream status ;)
<pochu> nhandler: they want to remove statuses, not add them, though :P
<pochu> they want to remove 'confirmed' in favour of a 'me too!' button
<pochu> or something like that
<nhandler> pochu: I know. persia and I have had long discussions about this ;)
<persia> Please *don't* set the status of bugs against Ubuntu to "Fix Committed" when they are fixed upstream.  This hides them from display, and doesn't set the Fixed Upstream flag.
<pochu> err, fix committed bugs aren't shown by default??
<persia> Better is to set an upstream task.  Use "Fix Committed" for the upstream task when it goes into upstream's VCS, and "Fix Released" for the upstream task when it goes into an upstream release tarball.
<persia> pochu: Nope.
<pochu> I thought that was just for invalid, wontfix and fix released
<greg-g> I tohught they were
<persia> And Fix Committed.
<pochu> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bugs shows one fix committed bug
<persia> Unless something changed and I didn't notice.
<nhandler> persia: But you can only add a bug watch if there is an upstream bug
 * persia looks at the specific bug to try to understand
<greg-g> it shows fix committed by default
<greg-g> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager
<persia> That's different (and good).
<persia> nhandler: Which bug?
 * nhandler goes to find it
<nhandler> persia: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emesene/+bug/246817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246817 in emesene "Typo emesene Notification plugin" [Low,Fix committed]
<greg-g> a bug could be marked as "Fix Released" for the upstream task and still only Triaged for the Ubuntu task, and that would be logical
<nhandler> greg-g: But you can not create an upstream task without an upstream bug
<persia> nhandler: How is this not an upstream bug that was fixed?
<greg-g> aye, then make a comment with the pertinant info (revision number with the fix, changelog).  As it isn't in Ubuntu yet, it probably should be "fix committed"
<persia> "Fixed upstream in the stable and trunk branches" is a fairly clear indicator.
<greg-g> an upstream bug without an upstream bug report
<persia> You can create an upstream bug without an upstream bug report.
 * persia does so now
<greg-g> oh righ!
<greg-g> t
<nhandler> persia: I forgot that you can manually change the status of an upstream bug watch if you do not specify a bug number
<greg-g> I never do that, so I forget that you dont need a link
<greg-g> well done persia  ;)
<persia> It's important to have the status correct for each project.
 * greg-g nods
<persia> The current status shows it fixed upstream, and still needing a fix in Ubuntu.
<persia> If we push the fix for intrepid, nifty.  If not, we'll get it for free when we pull a new upstream.
<persia> This also puts it in the "Fixed Upstream" reports, which people look at for several different reasons, and so it's likely to keep getting triaged properly.
<nhandler> persia: Shouldn't it be Fix Committed for upstream. It has only been fixed in the svn.
<persia> nhandler: Indeed :)  Please fix.  That's entirely a mistake in understanding on my part.
<persia> Might set the Importance whilst you're at it.
<nhandler> persia: Fixed ;)
<persia> Thank you.  Sorry to have gotten it wrong.
<nhandler> I can't set the importance for the upstream bug. I think pochu might be able to though
<nhandler> Bug Control can only change the importance for bugs in Ubuntu packages
<persia> pochu: Is it worth applying the debdiff for intrepid, and dropping when jaunty opens?
<nhandler> persia: My debdiff won't work (as stated in the LP bug)
<pochu> persia: it would have to patch all the translations, then rebuild all the .mo files, so I don't think so
<persia> pochu: Makes sense.
<nhandler> pochu: Can you change the importance for the upstream bug watch?
<pochu> already done :)
<persia> nhandler: True, but if pochu had said "Sounds like a good idea: please proceed" then you could prepare a new debdiff.
<greg-g> now that bug looks better
<nhandler> persia: I know. I just wanted to make sure you were aware (so you didn't go and upload it as-is).
<persia> Yep.  We just have to let it age for two or three months, and it should be ready to close :)
<persia> nhandler: It's too late here for me to be sponsoring, and I don't typically do that based on traffic in this channel anyway.  I was more seeking information towards progressing the bug :)
<nhandler> persia: That is good to hear. But, like the saying goes, "Better safe than sorry".
<nhandler> Alright, now that we have this triaging task figured out, I am going to go and get some work done.
<persia> Anyway, for those lurking: it's only good practice to create an untracked upstream bug (as we've just done) when it's already known fixed upstream, but not filed.  This helps Ubuntu tracking, and doesn't tend to annoy upstream too much (as opposed to opening bugs already fixed upstream just for tracking purposes).
<persia> Yep.  Always good to be safe :)
<pochu> I wonder why you can create upstream tasks without bug watches if the upstream project is configured not to use launchpad bug tracker
<persia> pochu: For just the case I outlined in the previous overview statement.
<pochu> It sounds like a bug/bad design in Launchpad
<persia> You think it'd be better to force upstream to track the issue in their bug tracker directly?
<pochu> oh
<pochu> nope
<pochu> I think it would be better to have a good status which showed what's happening
<persia> If the dream of having all bugtrackers everywhere interface and feed bugs to each other ever happens, it would make sense to not support this, but as long as this hasn't happened, it helps this use case.
<pochu> but if I set the upstream project not to use malone, it shouldn't use it
<persia> Yeah, well, status is hard.  Status is *especially* hard when trying to use the same bugtracker for both distros and projects.
<pochu> so why is there a check box to use malone or not if it doesn't really disable it?
<pochu> persia: ack, but it sounds like bad design. I disabled malone, yet people can report bugs...
<persia> pochu: That's just useless UI, as far as I can tell.
<persia> Mind you, it might provide a useful hint to users, that filing bugs in Malone against that project won't necessarily get upstream attention.
<persia> Personally, I'd rather drop the UI than enforce it, as otherwise we can't accurately represent the state of bugs like this one.
<persia> We could add extra status values like "Committed Upstream" and "Fixed Upstream", but those are only meaningful for distros, and there's only three or four distros that use LP for bug tracking (as opposed to a much larger number of projects)
<pochu> right
<crimsun> ugh, bug 86683 is nasty.  Tagging it for myself.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 86683 in tcsh "tcsh segmentation fault" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/86683
<crimsun> note: it has been reproducible since edgy.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-14
<rukqoa> dd
<maxb> If a bug has been 'fixed' with an upload which actually breaks the package in new and different ways, should I reopen it or file a new one?
<micahg> maxb: I would think it depends if you will revert the fix or not
<micahg> if yes, then yes, if not, then not
<drew212> hello guys
<micahg> hi drew212
<drew212> micahg: you should check my recent triage's and tell me how you think i handled them... i mostly marked alot of bugs as duplicates...
<micahg> drew212: maybe a little later
<drew212> aiight, i've gotta leave soon though, school in the morn
<micahg> drew212: if you want me to see something, the best thing is to subscribe me
<dholbach> good morning
<drew212> lol, night... im off to bed
<sbc> When more information comes in on a bug marked as incomplete, and the new info results in the bug being marked as a duplicate, should the status of the bug also be changed back to New, or is marking as a duplicate enough?
<thekorn> sbc, in general, this is enough, you should not care about the status of duplicates
<sbc> thekorn: ok, thanks
<cwillu> bash's menu-complete (intended as an alternative to the (imo braindead) default completion) is broken; won't complete filenames anymore, only executables and folder names
<bddebian> Boo
<qense> hello
<stephen1> hi
<stephen1> Might this be a place to determine if my symptom (as I see it) already has been logged?
<stephen1> Not much help at #ubuntu
<stephen1> And, looking at Launchpad, I cant be sure if one of the reported bugs already covers the symptom.
<micahg> ok,, what's the problem and bug # stephen1
<stephen1> problem: When I use Switch User Applet, the system freezes (or gives a blank screen, even if it's alive)
<stephen1> might be 398568
<micahg> bug 398568
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398568 in linux "ami-bbf514d2: Sometimes does not start booting (empty console output, no network)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398568
<stephen1> might be 156052
<micahg> not 398568
<micahg> bug 156052
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 156052 in ubiquity "hang on open("/dev/scd0", ... was gutsy ubiquity and partprobe hang" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156052
<micahg> not that one either
<stephen1> was definitely reported as 325133
<micahg> bug 325133
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 325133 in xorg-server "[fglrx] Blank screen when fast-user-switching" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325133
<micahg> do you have at drivers stephen1?
<stephen1> graphics card?
<micahg> oops *ati
<stephen1> its a Dell 530S desktop,
<stephen1> i think ayi
<micahg> ok
<stephen1> heh
<stephen1> ati
<stephen1> can i run lshw and confirm for you?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> lshw -C video
<stephen1> or is there a better cmd?
<stephen1> gotcha
<stephen1> brb
<stephen1> ATi VGA-compatibel, RV610, 64 bits, 33Mhz
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'd say subscribe to that bug
<stephen1> okay
<stephen1> at end it says dup of bug 290704
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 290704 in fglrx-installer "[fglrx]Computer freeze when switching user" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290704
<stephen1> :)
<stephen1> i knew i could do it!
<stephen1> micahg: So, there's no real answer to how to determine which bug report "rules" on a particular question. ???
<stephen1> You just gotta read & follow every one linked/referred to with a notepad
<stephen1> and step-by-step see where they go ???
<stephen1> Seems to be the only way to understand "Where IS this issue, and is it being fixed?"
<micahg> yep
<stephen1> okay .. fair enuf (still learning here)
<stephen1> and, per that process,
<stephen1> it seems that 290704 is "High, Confirmed" and still active
<stephen1> so I can "read and enjoy"  :)
<stephen1> Thanks much.
<micahg> stephen1: if you have any questions, just come back :)
<stephen1> micahg: Will do. Thanks again. See ya.
<alourie> hello
<alourie> there is a request to update a package version of Planner because of specific feature. It was implemented in upstream in latest version. Should I tag bug #429467 as "wishlist" ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429467 in planner "planner program doesn't display minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429467
<bdmurray> alourie: no, tagging bugs as wishlist isn't really helpful it be better to ask someone to set the importance to wishlist
<alourie> bdmurray: thanks. Should I ask here?
<bdmurray> alourie: yes, members of bug control who can set importance do usually hang out here
<bdmurray> alourie: if you read the changelog and know that feature isn't in 0.14.3 couldn't you confirm the bug report?
<alourie> bdmurray: sure
<alourie> bdmurray: done
<alourie> Would someone please set the importance of bug 429467 to "Wishlist" ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429467 in planner "planner program doesn't display minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429467
<bdmurray> alourie: okay, done
<bdmurray> alourie: did you check to see what versions of planner are available for the various releases?
<alourie> bdmurray: well
<alourie> it seems already included in Karmic
<bdmurray> alourie: yes, in which case the bug report should be fix released
<alourie> ok
<alourie> which means one bug less :-)
<alourie> but I should've checked, my bad
<bdmurray> no problem, just be sure to check going forward! ;-)
<BUGabundo> hoias
<hggdh> hoios
<micahg> hi hggdh
<bdmurray> hi!
<hggdh> hi to all :-)
<hggdh> I am back, sort of
<bdmurray> great!
<hggdh> yes! Interesting times, those we live in ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-15
<dholbach> good morning
<matti> Morning folks.
<thekorn> hey matti
<matti> :)
<bddebian> Boo
<micahg> bdmurray: what's the policy with setting upstream links for pacakges in ubuntu?
<micahg> on the package overview page
<bdmurray> micahg: ask jcastro to do it
<micahg> I can't do it?
<micahg> I was just wondering if it breaks anything or it just helps for people clicking the upstream bug link
<micahg> if I can't do it, I should file an LP bug since it offers me the option :)
<bdmurray> You can do it its just a lengthy process that jcastro is most familiar with.
<micahg> I was looking at this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5/+edit-packaging
<bdmurray> what bug number were you to get to that url?
<bdmurray> I wouldn't have expected the karmic bit in the url
<micahg> no bug number
<micahg> I went to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu//+source/firefox-3.5
<jcastro> micahg: I think anyone can set it
<micahg> and clicked set upstream link
<micahg> jcastro: could it break anything
<micahg> or it just shows a default project for upstreaming?
<jcastro> it just shows the default project
<jcastro> micahg: though I check with the team first
<micahg> ok
<micahg> I'll talk to asac
<micahg> thanks
<jcastro> micahg: probably run it past asac/fta or someone from mozillateam
<jcastro> ok
<hggdh> this is actually a good question -- I found, some days ago, an upstream for a package (sigh don't remember which anymore), but setting the upstream link got me confused, and I decided *not* do to it
<qense> it's indeed a bit confusing
<qense> I always end up at a page that seems to be about adding the link to the branch of the active release series.
<hggdh> indeed. and there I stopped :-( jcastro, what should be done?
<jcastro> hggdh: I don't know, it's dumb, it asks you for series and all this stupid crap
<jcastro> hggdh: the major projects have it set so unless I need to I don't mess with it
<hggdh> so we leave it as is (no upstream)?
<bdmurray> well, then you can't have a bug watch which isn't good
<qense> can't you choose a project when adding an upstream task to a bug in a package that hasn't got a default upstream bug tracker set?
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, this is my point: we will not know who to contact (except for packages imported from Debian, I guess)
<bdmurray> well, debian is different since you are choosing also affects distribution
<bdmurray> So I think documenting the process for setting up the upstream link would be good
<hggdh> +1. I have, immediately, LIBPST -- we went out of Debian (no support for Outlook 2003+) into a different fork, and I cannot see how to set it
<hggdh> not counting all the others that have bugs opened, but no real upstream. Granted, a lot go via Debian, but a lot also have had no action in a while.
<bdmurray> hggdh: see https://staging.launchpad.net/libpst and https://staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/libpst
<bdmurray> hggdh: and https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpst/+bug/429118 and choose also affects project on that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 429118 in hplip "no scanner detected" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> bdmurray: now how do we add in the upstream link -- the real location of the source, and maintainers?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think you edit the libpst project with that information
<hggdh> bdmurray: I cannot see where... I am expecting a place where I can add a link (like www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst)
<bdmurray> hggdh: can you see https://staging.launchpad.net/libpst/+edit?
<hggdh> not allowed here...
<bdmurray> ah, so it is probably because I created the project
<hggdh> so this also may be a reason why we cannot find where to add this data
<bdmurray> try again I made you the maintainer
<hggdh> k
<bdmurray> anyway the way the process works is create project, link to upstream project
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> ok
<bdmurray> link using the form micahg showed earlier
<bdmurray> and maybe make bugcontrol the maintainer(?)
<hggdh> I think this may be a good idea; either just bug-control, or ubuntu members (depends on how critical this data is considered)
<bdmurray> I'd say bug control with a plan of changing it to bugsquad after making that a restricted team
<hggdh> or a special group created for this type of work?
<bdmurray> Unfortunately, I don't have time at the moment to document the process
<hggdh> well, we cannot document until we know who will have access to it ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: were you thinking of something like "setting up and updating upstream links"?
<bdmurray> hggdh: Yes, that sounds good.
<bdmurray> jcastro: Are you usually the 'maintainer' of the upstream project?
<jcastro> no
<bdmurray> who do you make that then?
<matti> :)
<debfx> lp doesn't recognize http://bugs.gentoo.org/... as a Gentoo Linux bug tracker url :(
<debfx> ah http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id= works
<debfx> still, both urls should work
<hggdh> debfx: why should bugs.gentoo.org work? It is not a bug link, it is the home page.
<debfx> hggdh: for example http://bugs.gentoo.org/270372
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> then yes, indeed. Can you please search for an open bug on launchpad itself on that, and open one if you do not find a match?
<jcastro> bdmurray: sorry I was off doing something else
<jcastro> bdmurray: which specific field?
<debfx> hggdh: yeah I found an open bug
<bdmurray> jcastro: the maintainer for an upstream project
<hggdh> debfx: may I suggest you add a comment about when it is going to be fixed? ;-)
<jcastro> bdmurray: you mean when trying to link to an upstream bug and lp doesn't know what to do and you have to fill out a series and all that?
<qense> the maintainer of a newly created project that's used for linking to a bug tracker upstream, iirc
<kees> bdmurray: do you have a "packages without apport hooks" report anywhere?
<bdmurray> jcastro: yes, you create the upstream project and by default you become the maintainer for that project.  Do you change that?
<jcastro> oh I see what you mean
<jcastro> no, though perhaps I should make it owned by Registry by default
<jcastro> I haven't had to create a new one in a long time
<jcastro> and the last few times it was because an existing project split and we needed it to be a project in order to link bugs
<bdmurray> jcastro: I was thinking ubuntu-bug control might be good
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> as I see them I'll move em over
<jcastro> bdmurray: for bonus points, I filed a bug about making it so you can link bugs without having to care about wether the project or not exists in lp
<jcastro> which I think would be much easier
<hggdh> (meanwhile... I added the libpst project with upstream contact, and set the owner to bug-control)
<micahg> bdmurray: can project admins have +filebug?no-redirect by default?
<micahg> or rather can -control members have it?
<bdmurray> micahg: why shouldn't we too use ubuntu-bug?
<qense> is the change already on edge?
<bdmurray> No, likely tomorrow
<micahg> bdmurray: for the times when it's unnecessary
<micahg> otherwise, we would use it
<bdmurray> micahg: well, a hand crafted url can be used for those times.  I think they are the exception.
<bdmurray> kees: the shorter report would be packages with apport hooks
<micahg> bdmurray: how do people submit needs-packaging requests?
<bdmurray> with ?no-redirect but please don't link to that directly
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, how do normal users submit needs-packaging requests?
<bdmurray> they'll need to use +file-bug?no-redirect
<micahg> right, so is that explained on the reporting bugs page?
<qense> why not write an apport hook for that? Prefilled forms would make the life of the MOTUs a lot easier.
<micahg> qense: prefill with what?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, needs-packaging bug reports are a small percentage of the bug reports we receive
<bdmurray> additionally, the vast majority of them are still open
<qense> you could present the user with a form asking all information required for all need packaging, FreezeException, SRUs, etc bugs
<qense> if you don't provide all information they won't be submitted
<micahg> ok, so when a user comes in here and asks how to request a new package, what do I say?
<micahg> do I give them the URL hack?
<qense> yes
<qense> isn't there a wiki page explaining the procedure?
<micahg> yes, it lists the info needed in the bug
<bdmurray> Tell them we aren't adding any new pacakges. ;-)
<bdmurray> Anyway, those users will most likely be on production not staging so it won't matter at the moment.
<kees> bdmurray: true, that could work too.  I just wanted to compare it against https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security/+packagebugs
<bdmurray> kees: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/PackageHooks
<bdmurray> kees: compare it for?
<kees> bdmurray: just to see what the security team is watching for bugs, and which packages don't yet have apport hooks
<bdmurray> micahg: we could update the wiki page at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, I did that
<qense> bdmurray: is there a way of letting the ui in an apport hook notice the reported: e.g. ask to connect the device before continuing by clicking on OK?
<bdmurray> qense: I'm not certain I'd look at the storage symptom though - just briefly looking at it it seems that it uses a sleep statement.
<qense> thanks for the tip. I'm now reading the code for that function in /usr/share/pyshared/apport/ui.py
<micahg> thanks bdmurray, I bookmarked for reference
<hjmf> please take a look to bug #430272
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430272 in ubuntu "karmic boot hung after /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430272
<bdmurray> hjmf: as I understand it that is being actively worked on
<hjmf> bdmurray: k
<david3> Is there a fix posted somewhere for the Karmic GDM freeze? Using Sep 15 build btw.
<VIRTUALMAN> hi
<VIRTUALMAN> i have a pb with Nautilus....
<VIRTUALMAN> "Could not display "computer:"
<VIRTUALMAN> Nautilus cannot handle "computer" locations.
<VIRTUALMAN> help plz:)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-16
<juancarlospaco> hi
<juancarlospaco> where to report a "need packaging" for new software for ubuntu under BSD licence?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<juancarlospaco> ok, thanks
<juancarlospaco> bye, may the source be with us...
<dholbach> good morning
<matti> Morning Daniel
<matti> ;]
<dholbach> hi matti
<^arky^> About bug 430557:  Can't find the missing libgecko2.0-cli package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430557 in ubuntu "libgecko2.0-cil missing in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430557
<matti> Ahh.
<matti> Score from BSG season 4 is so nice :)
<^arky^> matti: BSG?
<matti> Battlestar Galactica
<^arky^> Ah!
<matti> Music by Bear McCreary.
<^arky^> thanks for the hint matti
<matti> :)
<matti> I listen to it at work at the moment.
<matti> And it is very pleasant.
<^arky^> may I should get OST
 * ^arky^ search for BSG soundtrack
<matti> Try on Youtube first :)
<^arky^> ok cool
<^arky^> About bug 430557:  Can't find the missing libgecko2.0-cli package
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430557 in ubuntu "libgecko2.0-cil missing in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430557
<james_w> ^arky^: hey
<^arky^> hey james_w
<^arky^> I am sorry for diff mistake on envy-core merge request
<^arky^> didn't know how it got there?
<james_w> the tsclient one?
<james_w> no problem
<james_w> I've fixed that up
<james_w> would you like me to directly fix your email address?
<^arky^> sure
<james_w> care to /query me with the one you would like?
<^arky^> didn't get it, I am sleep deprived to understand what you mean? james_w
<james_w> ^arky^: your email address is hidden on LP, so I wasn't sure which you wanted to use
<james_w> shall I use @yahoo.com?
<james_w> I see it is included in the mails about the merge request now
<^arky^> yes,
<^arky^> you can use that one
<james_w> and would you prefer your name or your nick to go with that?
<^arky^> arky
<^arky^> yes
<james_w> ok
<^arky^> thanks james_w I also unhide my email on LP
<james_w> ^arky^: I've prepared the upload, but we are frozen for now, so I will upload once we are unfrozen again
<james_w> thanks for your work
<asac> someone here could please verify bug 398205 on jaunty?
<asac> thx
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398205 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<asac> !!
<lfaraone> bdmurray: re ReportingBugs, sorry I didn't realize that clicking "report a bug" when you've already found a package would redirect you to the wiki.
<lfaraone> bdmurray: can't we find a more usable way than editing a URL by hand, though?
<mika007> 1. How do I report a bug? 2. Before reporting, how do I check that the same bug is not already reported by someone else ?
<james_w> mika007: run "ubuntu-bug <packagename>" where <packagename> is the name of the package that has the problem
<james_w> that will walk you through it and suggest other bugs that might be the one you wish to report
<mika007> I have no idea what package is faulty. I just know there's a problem with kaffeine, but it may be a hardware / driver problem ...
<mika007> should the ubuntu 9.10 alpha be already in a working condition ?
<james_w> mika007: no guarantees
<james_w> and in fact not likely today :-)
<plars> is usplash not coming up on boot related to bug #430654?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430654 in udev "udev 147 outputs warnings about default rules" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430654
<bdmurray> lfaraone: I agree editing the url by hand isn't very usable but if we link directly to no-redirect then that kind of undermines purpose of having the redirect in the first place.
<micahg> hi ^arky^, I was wondering if bug 428976 that you submitted is a dupe of bug 411962
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428976 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox locks audio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411962 in pulseaudio "Pulse audio queues audio and gets locked to the app PID" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411962
<^arky^> micahg: let me check, just a moment
<^arky^> micahg: original bug report didn't give me much info, but I think its a duplicate
<micahg> ^arky^: you can provide more if you think it will help :)
<^arky^> micahg: sorry I can't reproduce the bug, It was one of unlinked bug reports I process everything
<micahg> ok
<^arky^> s/everything/everyday/g
<lfaraone> bdmurray: hm...
<micahg> oh, sorry, for some reason I thought you submitted it
<^arky^> np
 * micahg is a little under the weather :(
 * ^arky^ passes micahg a beer , that will pull you thro 
<^arky^> about bug 430678: should I assign it alsa-base or linux ?.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430678 in ubuntu "Karmic doesn't configure the sound card on acer 5520 completely, is easy to solve!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430678
<micahg> ^arky^: that file is in alsa-base
<^arky^> thanks
<^arky^> lately lp is assigning 'alsa-base' bugs to 'alsa-driver'
<micahg> ^arky^: alsa-driver is the source package for alsa-base
<sbc> Møde om 10 min i #ubuntu-dk-moede
<bdmurray> ubuntu qa team meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<e-jat> anyone know how to solve this bugs 428365
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428365 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala Alpha 5. Desktop does not start, freezes the boot screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428365
<greg-g> there is a lot of work going into some book issues today, e-jat. I don't know the status as I haven't been effected yet. It has been discussed in #ubuntu-devel
<Trijntje> Hi all, openoffice depletes /dev/random when it starts, should this count as a security vulnerability in a bug report?
<Trijntje> or isn't that a bug at all?
<hggdh> e-jat_: there is a current issue on karmic, where system startup fails
<e-jat_> hggdh, yeah ..
<e-jat_> is it solution in bugs 398214 help ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398214 in ubuntu "Karmic Koala stopps dead after /scripts/init-bottom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398214
<hggdh> e-jat_: don't know. Just read your issue, it is not the same as bug 430611 (startup fails)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430611 in dbus "dbus fails to start on clean boot using upstart job" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430611
<hggdh> e-jat_: yours sound more like another issue I heard about on #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> Trijntje: how do you know it deplects /dev/random?
<Trijntje> hggdh: my brand new conky
<hggdh> :-)
<Trijntje> ${entropy_avail}
<e-jat_> hggdh, so any idea?
<hggdh> Trijntje: it this indeed happens, it is certainly a bug; I can barely see it as a security exposure, though
<hggdh> notice the *barely*
<hggdh> please open a bug, and add in enough data documenting this behaviour
<Trijntje> hggdh: I guess you are right, /dev/random locks when its empty. I've had one confirmation so far of this behavior so its not just me ;)
<e-jat_> ?
 * hggdh can think of attacks on web servers with https, but why would a web server be running OO.o?
<hggdh> Trijntje: yes, starvation on /dev/random -- if this is the single source of random data on your system -- will cause all users to be delayed
<hggdh> er, read "all users *of random data* to be delayed
<Trijntje> hggdh: so that would be a kind of DOS attack
<hggdh> yes. But, again, (probably) very limited
<hggdh> if you are on a multi-user system, then other active users will be impacted when requesting /dev/random; if you are alone on your system, *you* are impacted
<hggdh> but, again, why would a server be running openoffice?
<Trijntje> true
<Trijntje> hggdh: what should i file the bug against? it happens in presentation, writer and calc
<hggdh> Trijntje: I guess against OO itself, and you then state this happens on these components
<Trijntje> hggdh: so not against any package?
<hggdh> hum. Isn't openoffice a package?
<hggdh> Trijntje: openoffice.org is the package you want
<Trijntje> hggdh: ok, thanks
<kees> Trijntje: I cannot reproduce
<kees> before oo starts: $ cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<kees> 177
<kees> after: $ cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<kees> 133
<kees> that's within normal system running variablity
<Trijntje> 177 is already low right?
 * kees shrugs
<hggdh> sounds in the normal range
<Trijntje> i have 3000 without OO
<kees> Trijntje: my colo machine runs between 200 and 100.  avg about 157
<kees> Trijntje: perhaps you have a good entropy device on your system
<hggdh> interesting. Much higher than what I see. My avg is around kees'
<hggdh> sounds like it
<kees> Trijntje: the i810 motherboards had a built-in entropy generator
 * hggdh is getting blue with envy
<Trijntje> kees: what is you max size of pool
<kees> Trijntje: my colo's max is 190.
<Trijntje> my max is 4096
<kees> I don't like it being so low, so I figured I'd buy one of these eventually: http://www.entropykey.co.uk/
<kees> Trijntje: strace -e trace=file -s 1024 -f ooffice 2>/tmp/file.log
<kees> I see something opening urandom, but not random.
<hggdh> hum. Nice gadget. kees, runs under Linux?
<kees> hggdh: supposedly
<hggdh> hum. hum and hum. Interesting, really
<Trijntje> kees: [pid 17805] access("/dev/random", R_OK) = 0
<kees> sure, that's an "access()" call.  it's testing to see if it exists.
<Trijntje> thought that, not familiar with strace
<hggdh> ooooh, they even offer Ubuntu packages and source....
<kees> Trijntje: so, I'm still curious how your entropy is so high, and I'm curious what problem you were seeing with random?
<kees> hggdh: there's also randomsound which uses your system's microphone to gather entropy
<hggdh> kees: thank you, will download & check it. Better than trying to explain to my  wife why I need another (for her) useless gizmo that goes for about 42 pounds
<kees> hggdh: yeah, I'm trying to gather a bulk order of 10 to the states
 * bdmurray waits for it
<hggdh> oh, so there are other candidates...
<hggdh> randomsound by itself raised my entropy level to about 3000
<hggdh> OTOH, arecord is eating up a lot of CPU... so does not seem a good option
<Trijntje> kees: yeah, i dont know why my pool is that big.
<Trijntje> btw, did you limit the output of strace with that command? maybe it calls /dev/random later on
<kees> Trijntje: nope, -e trace=file will show all file ops
<Trijntje> kees: thats like magic, how can OO empty the pool without reading from it.
<kees> Trijntje: your pool seriously goes from 3000 to 0 ?
<Trijntje> 3500 to 230
<hggdh> Trijntje: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Trijntje> hggdh: 9.04, 32 bit
<hggdh> good
<hggdh> I would like you to test your random source...
<hggdh> copy a large file -- anything from about 10M to 50M to /tmp
<hggdh> and then run 'shred -n 3 /tmp/<filename>'
<hggdh> and monitor your entropy level
<hggdh> this will shred the file with random data, 3 passes of it (the -n 3 parameter)
<hggdh> shred on 9.04 still uses coreutils 6.10, IIRC
<Trijntje> hggdh: ok, what should i look for?
<hggdh> how low your entropy goes
<hggdh> shred will massively use your random source (at this version, 6.10, again)
<hggdh> this will not work on 9.10 anymore -- shred uses a different source for entropy
<Trijntje> ok, pool is nog 3596, starting
<Trijntje> drops to ~150
<Trijntje> done
<hggdh> how large was the file?
<Trijntje> 22.6 MB
<hggdh> and shred was done in a few seconds?
<hggdh> please run 'shred -v -n3 ...'
<Trijntje> trijntje@trijntje-desktop:/tmp$ shred -v -n3 /tmp/part1
<Trijntje> shred: /tmp/part1: doorloop 1/3 (random)...
<Trijntje> shred: /tmp/part1: doorloop 1/3 (random)...21MiB/23MiB 97%
<Trijntje> shred: /tmp/part1: doorloop 1/3 (random)...23MiB/23MiB 100%
<Trijntje> shred: /tmp/part1: doorloop 2/3 (random)...
<Trijntje> shred: /tmp/part1: doorloop 3/3 (random)...
<Trijntje> ah, sorry about that
<hggdh> np
<hggdh> you *really* have a good entropy source...
<Trijntje> doorloop = dutch for run
<hggdh> it should have taken longer than a few seconds -- at least it used to, on my laptop
<Trijntje> thats cool, i never knew. How would i have gotten a good entropy source?
<hggdh> Trijntje: during the run, did the entropy level ever went down to 0?
<Trijntje> hggdh: no, ~150 min i think
<hggdh> so you never really got starvation...
<hggdh> and -- I figured you as dutch/flemish, by the nick ;-)
<Trijntje> hggdh: no, and it restores the pool realy fast
<hggdh> let me start my OO
<Trijntje> hggdh: where should i look to find that generator? i'm curious now..
<hggdh> Trijntje: you sound see a reference to something during system startup -- dmesg|less, and go looking, probably from middle to end of it
<hggdh> Trijntje: my OO startup did not show any significant difference on the entropy level
<hggdh> why yours show it, I do not know. Makes no sense, even more with the strace outputs
<Trijntje> it takes it down to ~135..
<Trijntje> btw, nothing to grep for in dmesg?
<hggdh> not really, I do not know what to expect ;-)
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> perhaps /var/log/kern.log would be better. Whatever it is, should be near boot time (a module being loaded, with a name that suggests an entropy source)
<Trijntje> hmm, i dont realy know what i'm looking for eighter :P
<hggdh> but, whatever it is, you are good to go ;-)
<Trijntje> maybe my /dev/random is just broken ;)
<hggdh> I would doubt it
<Trijntje> is there a way to check how random that file got by shredding it?
<hggdh> you can try to compress it (gzip, bzip2, zip, whatever). A good indication of random data is inability to compress well
<Trijntje> hggdh: bad compression, factor 1.00016
<hggdh> sounds good
<Trijntje> yeah, weird
<BUGabundo> olá
<hggdh> olá, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> ola Carlos
<Trijntje> well thanks for your help hggdh, i filed a bug report about it
<hggdh> welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-17
<showard> Hi, could someone reset my bug control account? it's resetting soon. Thanks (showard314)
<drew212> hi guys
<micahg> hi drew212
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubot4> pong!
<dholbach> #canonical-2009-09-17-07h16
<alourie|work> dholbach: hi daniel
<dholbach> hi alourie|work
<matti> Hi dholbach :)
<alourie|work> I need an advice
<alourie|work> If I'm trying to split a package in 2, how do I say which files end up in which package?
<dholbach> hi matti
<dholbach> alourie|work: specify in debian/<package1>.install debian/<package2>.install
<dholbach> alourie|work: might be mor on topic in #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-devel
<alourie|work> dholbach: I did, but it didn't help
<alourie|work> dholbach: should I take it there?
<dholbach> you might get more reseponses there :)
<bddebian> Boo
 * jacob really wishes that people would be more specific.. ex. #401494
<BlackFate> jacob, lol
<BlackFate> someone tell him to buy a new one
<jacob> :P
<jacob> also, I hate how I can never get ubottu to provide bug links when I reference them. :P
<BlackFate> jacob, join #ubuntu-bugs-announce to get links etc :P
<BlackFate> eeebotu does this
<jacob> BlackFate: right, but ubottu/ubot4 would usually repeat a link for a bug when you say the number
<jacob> as in, bug #401494
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401494 in ubuntu "keyboard dosn't work in terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401494
<jacob> like that. :)
<jacob> (note to self: say "bug" before the number)
<BlackFate> ah didnt know this small detail. im new around freenode
<jacob> welcome to the network that will consume all of your free time. ;)
<BlackFate> jacob, well im a helper in a greek network, i know its prety time consuming :P
<bdmurray> hggdh: wrt bug 430953 I just think that one feature not existing in the help is a rather large oversight
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430953 in coreutils "coreutils man pages are incomplete" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430953
<hggdh> bdmurray: my personal position is that the man and info pages should match. Old, hard-core UNIX users are quite used to man, not to info (myself, for example). But upstream position has been rather firm in that
<hggdh> the man pages are usually only changed when an error is spotted on them...
<bdmurray> hggdh: how about saying its a bug becasue @1234567890 is not a string? "display time described by STRING, not `now'"
<hggdh> we can try... but I would expect a response to adjust the info page *only*. We can, nevertheless, try to propose a patch with the correction on both man and info
<BlackFate> well some commands are not in man
<BlackFate> like "let"
<hggdh> The point is if we look at 'man date' and "info coreutils 'date invocation'" it is easy to see that the info pages are much more elaborate
<hggdh> bdmurray: 'date -d @1234567890' -- "@1234567890" *is* a string ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: one thing I just thought: the --help should state that the help (and 'man') output is simplified, and "please see info coreutils 'date invocation' for full options"
<hggdh> I think this would be accepted upstream
<bdmurray> that'd be something, I guess its not really that important though
<hggdh> BlackFate: 'let' as in bash scripting?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I am not sure it is not important. I do *not* like this behaviour ;-)
<ejat> where should i check if the splash wont show up while booting ?
<^arky^> ejat: you can remove 'splash' entry in grub
<ejat> it happened after my latest upgrade
<ejat> it will show the splash when restart or shutdown ..
<ejat> but not at the start ..
<Kamusin> how can I manage a report that is directly (apparently) a conectivity issue with a mirror?
<alourie> good evening
<BUGabundo> ola alourie
<alourie> BUGabundo: hya
<alourie> brb, need to reboot
 * alourie is back
<alourie> hello
<BUGabundo> hey
<bdmurray> hi
<BrairRabbi> anyone know why Karmic Koala live cd daily build, hangs in an endless loop, just as the boot music starts to play, x86 and AMD64 affected.
<BUGabundo> BrairRabbi: please ask on #ubuntu+1
<chrisccoulson> hey BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> you might notice i subscribed you to a compiz bug earlier ;)
<BUGabundo> hey crimsun
<BUGabundo> I did
<BUGabundo> thanks so much
<chrisccoulson> it seems that the keybindings are broken for everybody
<BUGabundo> fell free to sub me to the readahead bug too :)
<BUGabundo> I bet
<crimsun> BUGabundo: yes?
<alourie> I had a major crash since last upgrade. How do I report it?
<alourie> just post /var/log/messages as one single bug? :-)
<BUGabundo> crimsun: typo. sorry, was meant fro chrisccoulson
<BUGabundo> alourie didn't apport fire up?
<alourie> BUGabundo: well
<alourie> Xorg crashed as a result in nvidia's segfault
<alourie> and then
<alourie> grub just got screwed so machine didn't boot
<alourie> so no :-)
<alourie> There are still udev errors when machine boots
<alourie> and once in a while it requires manual fsck
<alourie> so the only way I can see that apport would catch it, is if it runs before grub2 :-)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<alourie> nah, I want to sleep now, will deal with filing bugs some other day
<alourie> good night all
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-18
<twisted_steel> Is there any documentation on debugging bugs that completely lock up a system?
<twisted_steel> For example, my computer will completely freeze if I enable compositing and will no longer accept local input or remote input via ssh or pings.
<dholbach> good morning
<matti> :)
<bddebian> Boo
<dholbach> #ubuntu-classroom Session in 8 minutes: How to run an Ubuntu Jam session!
<Awsoonn_> bug 432114 has cropped up on two of my systems last night. Is there anything I should know?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432114 in dbus "GUI/dbus does not start, and network-manager crashes in libdbus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432114
<Awsoonn_> where can I find debuging info for dbus?
<davmor2> Awsoonn_: you upgrade at the wrong time.
<davmor2> Awsoonn_: try booting up till you get dropped into the console and type:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up and then sudo dhclient then try a dist-upgrade and see if that fixes it for you
<Awsoonn_> davmor2: I realise this... now that it's done.... Is there somewhere this is posted when the archive is in an inconsitant state
<Awsoonn_> ?
<davmor2> Awsoonn_: it wasn't known till peoples systems died too late then :(
<Awsoonn_> :( indeed
<davmor2> Awsoonn_: let me know if that works for you
<Awsoonn_> davmor2: dhclient was the majic command I was looking for, I'll let you know in a minutes
<Awsoonn_> davmor2: updates are pulling and I'm smiling like a mad-man
<Awsoonn_> < davmor2> Awsoonn_: try booting up till you get dropped into the console and type:  sudo ifconfig eth0 up and then sudo dhclient then try a dist-upgrade and see if that fixes it for you
<Awsoonn_> sorry, about the paste...
<JEEBsv> Awsoonn_: thanks
<JEEBsv> I'll try to get it running as well
<JEEBsv> how quickly should the system fall into a console? Several minutes?
<davmor2> JEEBsv: do you have an intel i915 gfx card?
<JEEBsv> I have intel graphics on an eeepc 900 and the latest batch of updates made it so that I can't boot into anything graphical. I do see some flowing text before the screen going blank and the cpu doing nothing
<JEEBsv> I remember seeing i915 in the lspci
<JEEBsv> not sure though
<davmor2> pitti: filed a bug about that give me a minute
 * BlackFate away
<davmor2> JEEBsv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/431812
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431812 in sysvinit "fbcon loading a mystery (screen powers off)" [High,Confirmed]
<JEEBsv> let's see
<JEEBsv> now if I only could get into a console :/
<davmor2> JEEBsv: Reboot keep you finger on shift go into rescue mode
<JEEBsv> thanks
<JEEBsv> even doing that seems to invoke some kind of X or something and even pressing ctrl+alt+f1/f2 doesn't seem to get me into console
<davmor2> JEEBsv: there a grub boot command that starts just /bin/bash two secs
<JEEBsv> okies
<Awsoonn_> davmor2: just curious as to why that problem cropped up?
<davmor2> upgrade to using upstart instead of init
<davmor2> JEEBsv: init=/bin/bash
<JEEBsv> okies
<BUGabundo> boas
<JEEBsv> okies, I'm in
 * JEEBsv goes to get his cat5 cable
<davmor2> Awsoonn_: is you system back up now?
<JEEBsv> humph, that shell doesn't find my eths
<JEEBsv> lspci does find the network controller at least
<davmor2> JEEBsv: you only need to do comment 11 in that bug I gave you
<JEEBsv> okies
<davmor2> it should then stop switching your monitor off
<davmor2> you can then either boot properly or do the sudo line you were given
<JEEBsv> I'll first have to mount the filesystem as writable as well
<JEEBsv> okies, generating
<JEEBsv> rebooting
<davmor2> JEEBsv: any joy?
<JEEBsv> not atm, I got "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)" during the next boot
<JEEBsv> I'll have to check my ext4 :3
<JEEBsv> I feel like it'll be a long night for me
<davmor2> JEEBsv: the easiest alternative is just drop a new copy of alpha 6 on it
<JEEBsv> true
 * JEEBsv gets unetbootin
<JEEBsv> argh, the only other system I'm at has no root priviledges -.-
<JEEBsv> time to go windows I guess
<Rocket2DMn> bdmurray, i got an email this morning that I'm going to expire from bugcontrol - can you please renew my membership?
<bdmurray> Rocket2DMn: I forget your complete launchpad id ... it is?
<Rocket2DMn> https://launchpad.net/~rocket2dmn
<bdmurray> well, hmmm I should have been able to figure that one out ;-)
<Rocket2DMn> hehe, no problem, it's friday
<bdmurray> there is a mismatch between your timezone and your location at your launchpad page fwiw
<hggdh> bdmurray: there was also this one: <showard> Hi, could someone reset my bug control account? it's resetting soon. Thanks (showard314)
<Rocket2DMn> yeah bdmurray i noticed that, idk why that is
<bdmurray> well, I think they are 2 separate settings
<bdmurray> hggdh: thanks
<Rocket2DMn> ok, i reset my location, not sure how it got changed
<Rocket2DMn> thanks for renewing my membership bdmurray , i appreciate it
<bdmurray> no problem, thanks for helping out!
<Rocket2DMn> my pleasure
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-19
<hggdh> well, next year in Jerusalem ;-)
<^arky^> about bug 432286: where we do we report this repo errors
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432286 in ubuntu "Error in Update - http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty-updates Release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432286
<ch_> Hi all. Anyone else got problem whit ecryptfs after last updates? Can't access my home folder. "keyctl_search: Required key not available"
<penguin42> Hi, I'd like to suggest that bug 404421 gets marked as need to fix for karmic release - I was just helping someone on #1 with what appears similar symptoms and there seem to be a few people subscribed to that bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404421 in linux ""Failed to restore crtc configuration: -22" on i915" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404421
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-09-20
<slacker_nl> does anyone know how to get the information like they report it in this bug report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=529882 with the $package depends, suggests, recommends stuff?
<ubot4> Debian bug 529882 in guessnet "guessnet-ifupdown fails to identify network" [Normal,Open]
<slacker_nl> i would like to issue a command that reports the same information in the same format for ubuntu bug reports
<Rocket2DMn> So how do we know if a package has apport hooks or not?
<mac_v> could someone make this bug public> bug #431023
<ubot4> mac_v: Bug 431023 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/431023 is private
 * mac_v beats the bot with an i-already-know-that stick ;p
<Rocket2DMn> mac_v, done.
<mac_v> Rocket2DMn: thanks :)
<Rocket2DMn> no problem
<^arky^> hi, a quick question: /lib/cryptdisks/cryptdisks.functions missing
<^arky^> this cause the machine from booting
<penguin42> can someone raise the importance of #404421 - we're seeing a few people a day hitting this on #ubuntu+1
<penguin42> IMHO multiple people with X not starting on Intel hardware is more than a medium
<jcastro> penguin42: someone is already working on it, testing loic's patch and confirming it would get the bug fixed faster
<penguin42> jcastro: OK, cool - I don't have the problem myself, but it just struck me it should be tagged/flagged as important
<penguin42> we also seem to be seeing a lot of people without /dev/pts and other mounts missing - is there a common bug for that?
<^arky^> jcastro, Is something broken with initscripts my machines fails to find cryptdisks.functions
<showard> @jcastro: My bug-control account on LP needs to be renewed before it expires, could you ping it for me?
<showard> @jcastro: my username is showard314
<mark97229> dumb question: where do I log a bug against Karmic audio failing on my new laptop?
<mac_v> mark97229: $ubuntu-bug pulseaudio
<mac_v> use that command , and it will add the info to lp
<matti> ;]
<mark97229> I'll give it a try.
<mark97229> BTW is it common for Karmic to complain: about unexpected inconsistencies after a clean install (into t dual boot system)
<alex-weeej> kvm is waking up 500+ times a second even when the guest is idle
<alex-weeej> is that right?
<alex-weeej>   34.3% (507.5)               kvm : hrtimer_start_range_ns (posix_timer_fn)
<jcastro> showard: you're all set
<showard> thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-20
<coafcv> hggdh: sorry, I got disconnected a while ago. you said you had a Q for me.
<hggdh> coafcv: I set them on the bug
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, you write bugpatterns frequently?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: unfortunately no, I do not. But should...
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> Are there freelance assignements available ?
<persia> kaushal: You may have the wrong group: we're mostly volunteers.  You're welcome to help, but getting paid is something you'll have to work out separately.
<xelister> kmail's address completion is absolutly useless in lucid
<xelister> this makes kmail rather useless overall. can we set it to med or high prio? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/643244
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643244 in ubuntu "kaddressbook - doesnt allow to paste emails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xelister> actually pasting a@b.c works,  but copy/paste of  Foo Bar <a@b.c> fails silently
<micahg> xelister: kde 224023
<ubot2> KDE bug 224023 in general "emailaddress can not be pasted, if they are not "perfect"" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=224023
<xelister> cool
<micahg> xelister: could be fixed in maverick already, idk which release the commit correlates to
<xelister> but who in the gods name designed kmail <-> address book
<xelister> this is totall madness
<xelister> I have other address books in file systems (std.vcf .. std1.vcf .. std7.vcf)
<persia> It's easy to tell who: check the changelogs.  That said, it's better to assume that they were learning, rather than that they were insane.
<xelister> other in kaddressbook, inclugin address book in address book, with katchy name like "kaddressbook_resource_1"
<xelister> and neither of all this books is used by kmail!  that neither auto-completes,  nor adds addresses to address book
<xelister> also, in kamil configuaration, the address book is not called "Personall addresses" nor "kaddressbook_resource_1" but just "Resource".   Oh, and I was thought it will be confusing
<xelister> would be nice to have at least functionallity of say outlook express 10 years ago... to have an address book in email client
<xelister> it was working quite fine untill ->lucid migration, with all the new Akonadi db growing pains
<micahg> xelister: it doesn't help to rant in here we're just bug triagers in here
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/643248
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643248 in ubuntu "kmail problems with kaddressbook - what is used for autocomplete, how to edit it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<xelister> work around posted there as comment
<vish> wgrant: what "final freeze" are you referring to in 615300 ?
<vish> the bug seems to have been fixed in the nick of time for UIF ;) --  Fri, 27 Aug 2010 00:07:56 +0200  Changed in evolution (Ubuntu):status: New → Fix Released
<persia> vish, Likely https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FinalFreeze
<vish> persia: exactly , but that was only recently, people seem to have noticed the change only now and are mislead as to when it was changed
<vish> hehe! i get a free exception for the final freeze, so people should contact me!!! ;p
<persia> what?
<vish> persia: just kidding ... :D  point 4 "Acts of ... *Vishnu*, ...  "
<persia> I think people aren't checking carefully before responding to that bug, really.  It happened 3 weeks ago.
<vish> yea!
<persia> vish, Oh, heh.
<persia> But timing aside, it was publicised recently, and so now is as good a time as any for discussion.
<persia> Someone might change it, or might not.  What folks don't seem to notice is that it's still not on by default post FinalFreeze.
<persia> That said, I think the discussion is useful as input towards Natty (or at least some of it: some of it is off-topic or pointless vitrol).
<vish> its only if the user does not have a signature set
<persia> Is it?  New installs set it by default?  Odd.
 * persia has no idea, and little concern, knowing of open, reported, security issues in that software which were considered wishlist or uninteresting by upstream
<vish> yea, if its a new account , that is the sig , if not , its the user;s sig
<persia> Oh, that's probably bad, but isn't what the commit message says.
<persia> "define an Ubuntu signature which writes "Sent from Ubuntu", the signature is in the list but not default yet for new accounts, that should change before the end of the cycle"
<persia> If it's set by default, that's either a different bug, or something else.
<vish> most people dont even know what the bug is, and many of them who have commented there i know dont even use a mail client :)
<vish> anyway.. let the concerned slug it out :D
<persia> Indeed.
<wgrant> vish: Yeah, I replied a few minutes later noting that mistake.
<vish> wgrant: ah! was intrigued since scottk opened a maverick task stating that the release team was not contacted.. so everyone is mislead ;)
<wgrant> It still violated FeatureFreeze.
<wgrant> And the general guideline that doing something controversial shouldn't be snuck in late, especially without telling the community...
<persia> I'd argue that those who made the decision are also part of the community.
<wgrant> This is true.
<persia> As a result, "the community" was informed.
<persia> Many individual members weren't informed.
<vish> well , i dont think that the change is 'controversial' to begin with
<persia> The issue is more that we have increasingly large volumes of data, and can no longer necessarily easily keep track of what is happening in areas of interest.
<wgrant> It's adding visible advertising to content produced by the operating system.
<vish> its a choice to use it or not
<vish> it does not violate an existing pref
<persia> vish, The change is clearly controversial, as there is controversy :)
<vish> well , its much a do about nothing IMO ..
<persia> Many folk identify with Ubuntu, and consider the Ubuntu Desktop images to be reflections of themselves.  If that image contains things with which they disagree, that identify comes into question, and they feel conflicted.
<persia> So when large visible changes are made, it's important to ensure that everyone agrees with the idea.
<persia> (or to do it in some flavour with less close identification: this is yet another reason I think having a perception of a "default" flavour is dangerous)
<vish> persia: the 'controversies' recently created are really getting silly ... not this one though , people might seem to have a concern, about being the choice, but many dont really seem to have understood the change and are just having knee-jerk reactions to what they are being told
<vish> to me it sounds like people might even object to using "@gmail,com"  it is the service you use so it that offensive too?
<vish> so is*
<vish> with @gmail. you dont even have a choice to change it ;p
<vish> and gmail is a similar free service/host ...
<persia> vish, I agree that folk don't understand the change.  I'm not sure the controversy is silly: people feeling alienated is bad.  I don't think the comparison to gmail is useful, as you aren't one of the folks that creates gmail.
<wgrant> gmail.com has a technical reason for being there.
<wgrant> And you can change it.
<persia> And you can select lots of other providers without necessarily changing what you do each day, or your personal sense of identity.
<persia> Lots of folk who help work on Ubuntu *can't* switch anymore, as their participation in Ubuntu is part of who they consider themselves.
<vish> persia: "cant switch?" i dint understand..
<persia> So, if someone spends, say, 3 hours a day working on Ubuntu, and they told everyone they met in the past couple years "I work on Ubuntu" because they don't want to discuss their boring repetitive employment, and tends to only spend time with other folks that are working on Ubuntu: what happens if they try to switch?  What do they do for those 3 hours?  How do they explain themselves to their friends? etc.
<vish> ah! :)
<vish> persia: well, i dint say this controversy is silly.. that why i said "not this one though" , but its just odd that people get so angry nowadays , even when there is a choice..   i would not use that sig , i'd just change it to my personal one , but the reactions just seems odd.. :)
<persia> People probably don't care for their own usage: they are more concerned about the image presented to the world, or for new users.
<vish> might be..
<persia> Anyway, other stuff to do :)
<AnAnt> LP #643343
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643343 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Login via gdm fails, yet startx is working (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643343
<AnAnt> is there any info I should add to ^ this bug ?
<persia> AnAnt, Is gdm crashing and restarting, or just restarting?  If the former, a stacktrace would be lovely.
<AnAnt> persia: how do I know if it is crashing ?
<persia> Perhaps you could log in via ssh, tell upstart not to run gdm, launch it manually, attempt to log in, and check the failure state?
<persia> Alternately, log in via a separate console, and do the same thing, switching back and forth as necessary (harder to see what is going on, but requires fewer computers)
<AnAnt> persia: I think I found the error cause
<AnAnt> persia: I had a script in /etc/profile.d/ which had a bashism !
<AnAnt> persia: thanks , running gdm manually made me discover the problem !
<persia> Don't forget to invalidate the bug :)
<svaksha> hi, an apt upgrade throws this error, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/264787/
<svaksha> the tryton folks asked me to file a packaging bug against lucid
<svaksha> and what logfiles would i have to attach with the bug report
<persia> svaksha, Start with `ubuntu-bug tryton-server` as I recommended.  Once you have a bug, if someone doesn't get back to you here, they will probably get back to you there.
<svaksha> persia: umm... i assume ubuntu does not package tryton, just pulls the debian packages? so maybe its more useful to check if hte bug is in debian too?
<persia> It is correct that Ubuntu does not modify the packages.  Checking if it also affects Debian is a great next step.  I generally encourage bugs to be filed as a coordination point first, but that may just be my preference.
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, IIRC you had a tool to easily report bugs upstream (in my case GNOME) that would take all comments from current LP bug and send to an upstream report
<elopio> good morning bugsquad.
<elopio> now my evolution bug triggers apport, but the report it tries to send has 200MiB. Shouldn't it allow to upload a smaller report?
<elopio> 200MiB is a lot for my upload rate and unstable conection.
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: that was bryce
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, i just found it.. it was you http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ubuntu-qa-tools/master/annotate/head%3A/launchpadlib-scripts/forward-bug-to-debian.py
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: see the debian bit in there?  you'd asked about gnome
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, yeah, i realized that after i hit enter button.  Thx though :)
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx_: http://www2.bryceharrington.org:8080/drupal6/node/88
<bdmurray> that might have what you are looking for
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, yes, thx
<devildante> hi guys :)
<AbhiJit> hi devildante :)
<devildante> hi AbhiJit :)
<AbhiJit> :)
<xelister> still buggy ssh agent support - now causes also filezilla to not connect to servers
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/505278
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 505278 in openssh (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ssh-add -D deleting all identities does not work. Also, why are all identities auto-added? (affects: 1) (heat: 69)" [Low,Invalid]
<xelister> should it then be perhaps medium? it affects many applicatations leaking away private data (list of pubkeys that you have -> your identity) or even  blocking ssh-based connections in hard to debug ways
<xelister> hmmm  mount,
<xelister> foo  type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,min_batch_time=500000,max_batch_time=900000,commit=20,min_batch_time=1000000,max_batch_time=2000000,commit=40,commit=30,min_batch_time=100000,max_batch_time=2000000
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo, what bug is ken talking about?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gwibber/+bug/643784
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643784 in gwibber "failing to finish a refresh (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<bcurtiswx_> 2.33? did i miss a release?
<bcurtiswx_> :P
<BUGabundo> daily ?
<BUGabundo> dinner
<bcurtiswx_> you cant eat until you recite a sentence in binary
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo, your pastebin have a PW in it?
 * hggdh goes look and write it down
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx hope not! or gwibber REALLY sucks
<intrader> All, I have not seen action on bug 631130. I mostly now boot onto Windows 7 for my browsing. I need help with this ubuntu 10.04 problem.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<intrader> Staff, how do I find out who is active on channel?
<hggdh> intrader: what do you mean by that?
<micahg> intrader: it's triaged, that's as far as we go here, unless the importance is wrong
<micahg> charlie-tca: why did you mark that bug Medium vs high?
<charlie-tca> the bug that affects a single user?
<micahg> intrader: we're also close to a release, so only high priority fixes are being worked on at the moment, we can ascertain if that bug fits this category
<micahg> charlie-tca: k, so no other reports similar?
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of
<micahg> I've seen various issues with Nvidia since Lucid, but nothing specific
 * micahg really needs more sleep
<micahg> nothing I can pin it down to
<micahg> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> I did not see anything there that qualified for a higher importance, myself. Do you?
<intrader> micahg, thanks for the info - it is just do frustrating. This machine boots, Windows XP, Windows 7, and ubuntu 10.4. Both windows version run well with same browser (firefox)
<micahg> charlie-tca: well, perceived impact (if others are affected and the response time makes the system unusable, it would seem to be high), but I recall something about the nvidia 96 driver recently
<micahg> intrader: right, but according to your report it's not just firefox
<charlie-tca> if others are affected
<micahg> intrader: I've seen firefox reports with nvidia for a while now,  I need to get them consolidated and upstreamed
<intrader> micahg, yes, all applications are showing the problem. The ones that I use on ubuntu are firefox, eclipse, and a document viewer.
<micahg> charlie-tca: right, that's the catch, i thought there was a workaround for the nvidia 96 slowness issue
<micahg> intrader: do you have desktop effects enabled?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. If you have justification, raise it
<micahg> charlie-tca: actually, I'm trying to find justification to not raise it :)
<intrader> micahg, also freemind (which has all kinds of additional issues on 10.04). Effects not enabled and I tried it with and without the NVIDIEA 96 driver
<intrader> charlie-tca, and where is that workaround for the driver? - I would like to try it; but then it is slow without the 96 driver.
<micahg> intrader: I mentioned it, but it's a vague memory
<charlie-tca> micahg: you should know, I don't lower such things, I just don't always get them right, either.
<intrader> micahg, I have googled and not found it
<micahg> charlie-tca: k, looks fine to me, just trying to think of something else
<intrader> micahg, ,charlie-tca: can you let me on this?
<drizzle> hi all
<drizzle> i have a question
<drizzle> on the sound troubleshooting page it states for triaging to do the following: In general, no-sound/low-sound/headphone-no-sound/no auto-mute/etc. bugs should be:Filed against the linux source package.Add the kernel-sound tagSubscribe (do not assign) the Ubuntu-audio team (not the ubuntu-audio-dev team)
<drizzle> how do we add the kernel-sound tag?
<micahg> intrader: I think I might have been mistaken
<micahg> drizzle: edit the tags and add it?
<charlie-tca> drizzle: click the little pencil by "tags" at the bottom of the description, type in "kernel-sound", click the green checkmark
<intrader> micahg, mistaken about what?
<micahg> intrader: a workaround, hold on, I'm checking something
<drizzle> thank you
<drizzle> thought it needed to be something else
<charlie-tca> intrader: the bug is triaged, it is waiting for the developers to have time to work on it now
<charlie-tca> almost everyone working on fixes is a volunteer, just like us. They fix things in their spare time
<micahg> intrader: there's a slightly newer (1 point revision) driver in the x-updates PPA: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<intrader> micahg, how do I install this, or should I ask #ubuntu?
<micahg> intrader: in addition to what charlie-tca said, we're at Final Freeze, so only high priority fixes are being worked on
<micahg> intrader: there should be instructions on the page on how to install, but keep in mind, this hasn't been tested as well as the actual version in release, so there might be bugs
<intrader> micahg, I will look there, and if I have to back out, what then? I hesitate to bother you more.
<micahg> intrader: install the ppa-purge tool from that PPA, it can revert you back to the archvie versions
<micahg> intrader: if it helps please update your bug with your findings
<micahg> intrader: and good luck
<intrader> micahg, I will and I hope it makes a difference. Thanks again!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-21
<wgrant> Where would I file a bug about the panel configuration in the installer?
<hggdh> ubuiquity?
<hggdh> or debian-installer
<wgrant> It's the panel config used around Ubiquity, though. Not Ubiquity itself.
<hggdh> oh. Then I am sorry, I do not know.
<charlie-tca> wgrant: file it against ubiquity and it will get moved to the right place. Ubiquity or casper handles pretty much everything to do with installer
<wgrant> charlie-tca: Thanks.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> how can i start helping in fixing bugs
<micahg> kaushal: this is the wrong place to 'fix' bugs, we 'triage' in here :)
<kaushal> ok
<micahg> kaushal: would you like to start with that? or are you set on 'fixing'?
<kaushal> start with
<micahg> kaushal: k :)
<kaushal> actually to be precise
<kaushal> micahg: please guide
<micahg> kaushal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<kaushal> Triage means ?
<micahg> kaushal: triage is making sure there is enough information in a bug for the developers
<kaushal> micahg: ok
<kaushal> so do i need to register myself ?
<micahg> kaushal: you can request a mentor here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<kaushal> micahg: what does it mean ?
<kaushal> please help me understand
<micahg> kaushal: someone to one on one guide you
<kaushal> oh ok
<micahg> kaushal: but you can always feel free to ask questions in here
<kaushal> micahg: so its a best place
<kaushal> right
<micahg> kaushal: yeah, that's what we do in here, triage
<kaushal> micahg: you motivated me :D
<kaushal> appreciate it
<kaushal> micahg: also if i want to fix the bugs is it easy to do ?
<micahg> kaushal: that depends on your abilities, I don't want to discourage you from fixing as well
<micahg> that's harder to mentor
<kaushal> micahg: so what all programming languages to be known ?
<kaushal> to help in fixing the bugs ?
<micahg> kaushal: python, C, C++, Java, Ruby, PHP, just about anything
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> thats a lot :(
<micahg> kaushal: any of them are fine :)
<kaushal> ok
<vish> !tags
<ubot2> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<vish> !tags-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> hrm!
<vish> !tags-ubuntu-bugs is <reply> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> arg! :(
<nigelb> !tags-ubuntu-bugs is <reply>We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<ubot2> nigelb: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vish> !tags-#ubuntu-bugs <reply> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<ubot2> vish: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nigelb> ok, genuinely problematic
<vish> stupid bot!
 * nigelb kicks ubot2 
<nigelb> !factoids
<ubot2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<micahg> vish: he's already claimed that title :)
<vish> !tags is <reply> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<vish> ah, it turned out to be not -bugs specific
<vish> !tags
<ubot2> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags for common usage.
<vish> oh its will take a bit of time to sync! ;)
<vish> !tags
<ubot2> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<vish> \o/
<njm> Hey Guys, since I updated my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix on my netbook, my 3G USB Dongle doesn't work anymore...  It says: waiting for usb device to settle in dmesg.  Any ideas?
<persia> zyga, You might try apport-collect on an existing bug also, or to grab the bug details, and run apport-retrace locally
<zyga> persia, I'll reproduce the bug and see if I get a full backtrace this time
<zyga> yes!
<zyga> pretty
<persia> zyga, The nice thing about apport-retrace is that it automatically calculates the correct set of ddebs to install :)
<zyga> persia, is there a way to use apport when using gdb directly on the crashed program?
<persia> I'm not sure.  When I can't figure it out from reading the stacktrace, I'll usually run apport-retrace locally first, and then just use gdb (as the symbols are now all available)
<persia> But to be honest, if I can't figure it out from the stacktrace, I usually find another bug to fix :)
<hggdh> zyga: if you are GDB-ing a programme, and it crashes, apport will *not* get kicked
<hggdh> and to make more clear what persia said: (1) sudo apport-retrace -o trash <crashFile> <- this will install any needed dbgsym packages;
<hggdh> (2) after (1) finishes: apport-retrace -g <crashFile> <- this will start GDB on the crash
<hggdh> and... morning persia :-)
<persia> hggdh, Thanks: I shouldn't assume people read manpages as much as I do :)
<zyga> thanks guys, I de-duped this problem and added some notes
<kamusin> :)
<bcurtiswx_> can i apt-get source a lucid package from maverick?
<persia> bcurtiswx, Yes, but it's tricky.
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, i will just steal it from LP then.. thx persia
<persia> Options: 1) change "maverick" to "lucid" on your deb-src lines in sources.list
<persia> 2) add duplicate lucid deb-src lines, and pass the version to apt when requesting the download
<persia> 3) create a lucid schroot in maverick, and grab it inside the schroot
<persia> Personally, I use 3) because it's handy to have schroots around for testing anyway.
<bcurtiswx_> i can pbuilder-lucid it
<bcurtiswx_> or at least, im more used to that
<persia> There you go then :)
<persia> Just login to your pbuilder chroot, apt-get source somewhere bind-mounted, and have at it.
<bcurtiswx_> persia, thx again :)
<hggdh> there is pull-lp-source also: pull-lp-source whatever lucid
 * bcurtiswx_ hugs hggdh
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> hello
<AbhiJit> in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/644536 what does he mean by 'passing' to browser? because copy pasting is not re producing the error.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 644536 in evolution (Ubuntu) "truncates long clickable URL links (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<vish> AbhiJit: i can confirm that bug.. ;)
<AbhiJit> no :(
 * AbhiJit wants to confirm!
<AbhiJit> :(
<AbhiJit> vish, can you reproduce that bug? how? what is 'passing to browser'?
<vish> AbhiJit: lol, i meant i can see that bug happening..
<vish> AbhiJit: you can confirm :)
<AbhiJit> vish, yah but how can you reproduce that? copy pasting the urn from evlution to chromium is not reproducing that bug here!
<vish> AbhiJit: if you have a long link in emails,esp in plain text mails, the email will cut the link in two lines, if you click the link evolution will only recognize the first line
<vish> AbhiJit: its almost like pasting a very long link in irc..
<AbhiJit> vish, yah i send one email to my gmail using the same long link in the bug and its not clickable. i need to copy paste but it was not truncated
<vish> AbhiJit: "not clickable" is what the bug is about ;)
 * vish reads again..
<AbhiJit> vish, no it isnt
<vish> AbhiJit: to me thats what the "passing off" means
<vish> AbhiJit: you can ask a question and get that clarified :)
<AbhiJit> vish, ok thanks!
<vish> AbhiJit: btw, howz the mentoring going on.. ?
<AbhiJit> vish, not going on. because not having commaon available online time. my college is full day and he is busy also thats why i came here to ask !
<AbhiJit> :(
<vish> AbhiJit: hmm.. what time is best for you now?
<vish> maybe we can switch mentors..
<AbhiJit> vish, sunday! one hour!
<vish> AbhiJit: heh! no mentor for you! ;p
<AbhiJit> ohh!!! :(
<vish> j/k
<AbhiJit> yah
<AbhiJit> :)
<vish> AbhiJit: just ask here when you have doubts ..
<AbhiJit> vish, ok i wll
<vish> AbhiJit: i'm kinda sure there must be a bug for that in evolution already..
<vish> its been like that as long as i remember, so someone might have already filed a bug..
<AbhiJit> vish, i see now actualy i am not doing anytihng to that bug because i ddnt understood it!!!
<AbhiJit> also i cant reproduce it!
<AbhiJit> ok vish m going to sleep! what about you?
<vish> AbhiJit: i'm going to get up!
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> vish, bye gn sd! :)
<vish> bye..
<hggdh> *very* nice: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/sep/21/password-security-cory-doctorow?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<hggdh> without the source tagging: http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/sep/21/password-security-cory-doctorow
<kamusin> Do you know where are the testcases now in qa tracker? I have been searching for example this http://pairwise.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4550/486 but I can't find it
<kamusin> ping aara!
<hggdh> kamusin: have you tried the new site (http://qa.ubunutu.com)
<kamusin> not yet, I have checked few minutes ago qa.ubuntu.com :P
<kamusin> hehe
<hggdh> duh. kamusin qa.ubuntu.com (mistyped)
<kamusin> now our site looks like Angelina jolie
 * micahg misses the sponsoring page
<bcurtiswx_> bug watch updater = Helpdesk??
<devildante> hggdh, the qa site looks great :)
<hggdh> devildante: yes, ara & co. did a pretty good job
<Guest71932> hi can i here report a bug about maverick merkat?
<kklimonda> Guest71932: no, you should read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs - in brief use either Help->Report a Problem... or ubuntu-bug <package name>
<Guest71932> i was register on that page, but dont now how and whre can i report a bug about bluetooth problem with kernel since 2.6.33
<kklimonda> we've never had .33 kernel
<Guest71932> it is not spezifik an ubuntu problem, all of linux distros have it on my laptop acer travelmate tm8571
<kklimonda> if you think it's a kernel issue you can use ubuntu-bug linux
<kklimonda> in this case you should report it upstream, http://bugzilla.kernel.org
<Guest71932> i now in lucid is int a problem, but maverick m. daily cd of today and other distros since new kernle
<Guest71932> i am wondering, my laptop is an linux laptop not windows
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-22
<intrader> Reporting back about bug 631130. An automatic update updated the NVIDIA driver to version .18 (from .17). I am still testing, but it seems better. I have noted in bug report
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631130 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "In all apps, slow UI since 10.04 install (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631130
<xelister> kmail's address book is unusable, making entire program unsuitable for any serious use
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/643248  can we set its prio
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643248 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "kmail problems with kaddressbook - what is used for autocomplete, how to edit it (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> xelister, Looks like it's "Medium" to me (normal class of bug), but I don't like to set importance until we're a little closer to having any idea why it doesn't work, personally.
<micahg> where would a bug against the xfce menu go?
<persia> Probably xfce3-panel or libsfcemenu
<persia> Err, libxfce4menu
 * micahg will file against the panel, there are 2 entries for logout
<persia> And xfce4-panel
<persia> Oh, that might be a xubuntu-settings thing.  Dunno.
 * micahg will file and check with charlie-tca later
<persia> That's best :)  It probably needs triage to determine what causes the issue: same as with gnome-panel, where any of 10 packages can cause the issue
<mr_pouit> micahg: can you make a screenshot of that?
<micahg> mr_pouit: how can I get the menu to stay open for a screenshor?
<mr_pouit> mmh, add a delay?
<micahg> mr_pouit: will do
<micahg> mr_pouit: done, bug 644969
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644969 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "2 Log Out menu entries in the Xfce menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644969
<mr_pouit> thanks
<mr_pouit> micahg: I think you're using the default menu file (from xfce not xubuntu)
<micahg> mr_pouit: how can I check?
<mr_pouit> in the plugin configuration, check from which directory is the menu file
 * micahg doesn't know where that is
<mr_pouit> micahg: mmmh, $HOME/.config/xfce4/panel/menu-plugin.rc or something like that
<micahg> mr_pouit: it doesn't show one
<mr_pouit> micahg: do you use gdm?
<micahg> mr_pouit: I switched to kdm
<mr_pouit> and do you use the 'xfce' or 'xubuntu' session?
 * micahg can make sure that the xubuntu session is loaded next time and verify
 * micahg doesn't remember
<mr_pouit> anyway, it will probably only work with gdm
<micahg> oh?  that sounds like a bug
<mr_pouit> micahg: well, that's not really a bug, it just relies on a gdm script which sets XDG_CONFIG_DIRS automatically...
<micahg> oh, so maybe it's a bug in kdm if that's not being set
<mr_pouit> well, wishlist at most, but the xsession.d script from gdm is ubuut-specific afaik
<micahg> I have a xfce4-menu-1.rc file in that directory
<micahg> well, I won't switch back to gdm until they fix the user list issue
<persia> which user list issue?
<micahg> persia: no option to turn off the user list, was that fixed for maverick?
<mr_pouit> micahg: anyway, these extras menu entries are added by xubuntu-default-settings, but with the xubuntu default menu file, the old ones are not visible (with the xfce4 menu file, they are though, and I don't really intend to fix that)
<mr_pouit> micahg: so you can probably set $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS manually to fix that
<micahg> mr_pouit: k, thanks
<persia> micahg, No idea (but it oughtn't be that hard to fix if one wants to fiddle)
<micahg> looks like it should be fixed, I'll try it now
<micahg> brb
<cjae> ok this is a huge and I have mentioned it since 7.04, if someone adds an incorrect deb line via gui or /etc/apt/sources.list the gui will crash letting non-cli users fix it
<cjae> the only way I can see to fix it is editing sources list
<cjae> by gui I mean synaptic
<micahg> mr_pouit: looks much better with xubuntu session
<micahg> persia: gdm user list thing still broke
<AbhiJit> hi
<xelister> hello
<xelister> would it be possible for [one of] best email client on linux  to be at least as good as outlook was since around 1999 - to have a working address book? Because mine address book is not working - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/643248
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 643248 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "kmail problems with kaddressbook - what is used for autocomplete, how to edit it (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<kamusin> ooh ubot2.0 has more superpowers :O
<kamusin> bug 1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in tilix (and 19 other projects) "Microsoft has a majority market share (affects: 598) (heat: 3016)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kamusin> bug 5
<ubot2> kamusin: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<micahg> !msgthebot | kamusin
<ubot2> kamusin: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<devildante> micahg, sorry for that... I'm the one who tells him to do that :p
<devildante> then again, I told him to /query ubot2 :p
<devildante> anyway, I can't access bug 5 even though I'm in BC now
<ubot2> devildante: Bug 5 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/5 is private
<devildante> any reasons why?
<devildante> (kamusin also can't access it)
<kamusin> micahg,  sorry for the noise
<charlie-tca> sometimes access also depends on the actual package it is filed against
<devildante> I suppose it could be a private bug against Launchpad itself?
<charlie-tca> possible
<kamusin> well .. we tried  devildante :P
<devildante> heh :p
<dandel> which channel is the best channel to report and help test backport bugs?
<devildante> this one? :p
 * devildante is not sure
<dandel> ok... then i'll get to reporting.
<dandel> bug 607505 - (Vlc backport), has broken 64-bit packages on the testing.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 607505 in lucid-backports "[test-pkg-a] Please backport VLC 1.1.3 (affects: 4) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/607505
<dandel> all that is seen is the 32-bit packages, and no 64-bit packages.
<micahg> dandel: it should be 1.1.4 at thsi point
<devildante> They will come in due time
<micahg> dandel: I had the same issue when I tried to backport it
<dandel> 1.1.4 or 1.1.3 doesn't matter... what matters is the testing packages that are put up don't always include the 64-bit version.
<micahg> dandel: well, it's the responsibility of the whoever is driving/requesting the backport to work on it
<dandel> another bug that is showing a break is bug 585045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 585045 in lucid-backports "[test-pkg-a] Please backport Calibre 0.7.13 (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585045
<micahg> dandel: there's nothing to report there, you can poke in #ubuntu-motu if a dev is available to look at it
<charlie-tca> QA meeting in three minutes in #ubuntu-quality
<MichealH> How would I go about a feature request?
<MichealH> File a bug?
<vish> MichealH: if its a small request then yes
<vish> MichealH: if its a much larger change , nearly a new idea , then brainstorm
<MichealH> vish: I would like the default evolution mesage to use branding
<MichealH> vish: Would that be BIG or small
<charlie-tca> That would mean sending all your messages html?
<vish> MichealH: i dont know what that means by "to use branding"
<MichealH> vish: To use the Ubuntu Branding
<AbhiJit> bye gn
<AbhiJit> sd
<MichealH> charlie-tca: Its local on the computer
<vish> MichealH: still not sure...  but yeah file a bug... thats not too big
<MichealH> vish: I haz done it
<vish> MichealH: bug#  ?
<MichealH> I done the thing already!
<vish> MichealH: yeah , i meant what is the bug number .. ;)
<MichealH> vish: I havent filed yet
<MichealH> .topic
<MichealH> Uhh...
<vish> MichealH: huh! then i understood this wrong ;) <MichealH> vish: I haz done it
<MichealH> vish: It wont let me file! :'(
<elopio> good morning people.
<elopio> it seems that pedro is away. Can somebody else be my mentor for today? :)
<elopio> I have a couple of questions.
<MichealH> Good evening elopio
<MichealH> IM LAGGING
 * MichealH restarts irssi
<charlie-tca> elopio: feel free to ask your questions. Anyone here that can help you will be happy to.
<elopio> charlie-tca: yes, thanks. I was going to shoot my question but got distracted :)
<elopio> I'm triaging xournal bugs. But I don't know what to do with this one: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xournal/+bug/625145
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 625145 in xournal (Ubuntu) "xournal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New]
<elopio> should I forward it upstream?
<charlie-tca> it looks like us
<charlie-tca> I think it is something we did (as in ubuntu)
<elopio> charlie-tca: so I'll better leave it as new?
<njin> hello fellows, can someone decript ? bug 641998
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641998 in ubuntu "segfault at 0 ip 00007f7bd48ac7ac sp 00007fff53fa8610 error 4 in libperl.so.5.10.1[7f7bd47ef000+162000] (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641998
<charlie-tca> I think so. I don't know the package, myself.
<elopio> ok. Thanks. I'll subscribe myself to see how it gets solved.
<charlie-tca> njin: server bug in the kernel
<njin> charlie-tca: thanks, assign to linux
<njin> charlie-tca: ubuntu server use apport ?
<hggdh> yes
<charlie-tca> njin: not sure
<hggdh> if it is not there, 'sudo apt-get install apport' will get it; keep in mind that, by default, apport is truned off on stable releases
<njin> thanks
<hggdh> welcome
<hggdh> njin: when running on a server, ideally you will move the crash file over to a system where you can run a web browser
<njin> hggdh: Thanks
 * njin want to know if someone have notice about pedro_
<charlie-tca> pedro_ is off today on holiday
<njin> thanks
 * charlie-tca doesn't know how many days "today" is
<njin> LOL charlie
<hggdh> charlie-tca: when we reach tomorrow, it will be today again...
<charlie-tca> yup
<njin> ahhhaa
<hggdh> so, what you said will still be (possibly) true
<charlie-tca> and, if pedro is not here,  pedro_ is off "today" on holiday
<hggdh> there you go :-)
<charlie-tca> :-)
 * njin has just deleted another windows and a new ubuntu user is borning! Hip hip hurra
<charlie-tca> Yay!
<madsy> There is no 'git' metapackage. Can/should I report that to launchpad as a feature request?
<micahg> madsy: git-all
<madsy> Aha
<madsy> Good thing I asked here first then
<GrueMaster> I have a couple of bugs that I don't think are armel specific, but more netbook image related.  Problem is I don't know what to file them against.
<GrueMaster> One is when I insert a USB drive, I get two file managers and a dbus error window.  Second is gnome-codec-install will fail if universe is not available in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<GrueMaster> I don't know what creates sources.list on our preinstalled images, and haven't tried to reproduce it on x86 yet.  The other bug I have seen before on x86 but it has been a while.
<GrueMaster> Any ideas?
<ldunn> Looking at bug 642771, seems like a wishlist bug. Could I get someone to set the importance accordingly?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642771 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) "my downloads needs a 'sort by status' option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642771
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-23
<mgunes> ldunn, done
<ldunn> thanks :)
<ldunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/640418 <-- Another wishlist bug, methinks
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 640418 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Please add support for bash highlight in gedit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ldunn> Or, wait... gedit *does* have bash hilighting. At least, in Maverick it does ._.
<charlie-tca> it always has. You just have to enable the plugin
<ldunn> See, I thought so. :?
<charlie-tca> hilites bash scripts on my maverick
<ldunn> yep. I'll mark it as invalid?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> with a comment, please
<ldunn> *nod*
<hggdh> who is helpdesk?
<ldunn> Looking at bug 640212, I can't find "cliebt" anywhere in the bzr branch for lucid's package. Should I be looking somewhere other than lp:ubuntu/lucid/tsclient?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640212 in tsclient (Ubuntu) "Error in Italian translation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640212
<drew212> ok, i'm debugging a touch pad issue, mainline kernel wont boot for me, how do i fix or what do i do now?
<mgunes> drew212, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection may help
<drizzle1> guys
<drizzle1> i think 645691 is wishlist
<maco> bug 645691
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645691 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer started from desktop lacks an introductory page (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645691
<ldunn> Looks like it
<maco> drizzle1: marked
<drizzle1> <3
 * ldunn goes and applies for membership in BugSquad. :D
<rusivi> Hello everyone. I know that you do not want to see me here due to my recent poor conduct.
<rusivi> I am here to apologize sincerely for my nonsense.
<rusivi> This does not represent what I am about, the Ubuntu Community, Canonical, the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, nor you as the professionals.
<rusivi> I have a lot to learn about Ubuntu as following the CoC was very difficult and I failed on multiple fronts simultaneously.
<rusivi> I hope that you can look past my crybaby, posturing, unprofessional conduct to move forward with the Ubuntu Community and all the Communities within it.
<rusivi> Thank you for your time and I have lot of learning to do about Linux. Thank you for your patience and understanding as you noticed, I am human too! ;)
<rusivi> Take care and happy bug hunting!
<rusivi> (wave)
<ldunn> So, I have a patch that closes bug
<ldunn> ... bug 645740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645740 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Should depend on libqt4-script (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645740
<ldunn> I just attach it to a comment, and that's all, yes?
<slayer> anybody there?
<slayer> hello
<slayer> logout
<devildante> hey everybody :)
<charlie-tca> Hello, devildante
<devildante> HI charlie-tca :)
<sense> Is that new, that Launchpad refers to its From address as 'Helpdesk' and calls bugs 'Tickets'?
<charlie-tca> I have seen a couple like that, but it is not doing it for all the bugs. Is that limited to launchpad bugs only?
<AbhiJit> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> heya AbhiJit
<AbhiJit> :)
<bcurtiswx_> sense, charlie-tca, I was wondering the exact same thing.. thought it was spam bot at first :X
<sense> yeah
<bcurtiswx_> whens the next bugsquad meeting?
<charlie-tca> October 12, 17:00 UTC
<charlie-tca> Anybody know why we do not have the meeting header on all the bugsquad pages?
<charlie-tca> Somehow, having it on FindRightPackage, but not on the triage pages, seems wrong
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, thats why i asked, it wasn't easily findable
<charlie-tca> apparently, with all the help to get the pages re-written, that is no longer possible. We have two different headers in use, which is also confusing
<charlie-tca> Simplifying these pages is really confusing things now.
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, a good topic for the next meeting ;)
<bcurtiswx_> first would be consistent headers... seems the most obvious thing
<charlie-tca> added to agenda
<charlie-tca> Now if I make the meeting...
<bcurtiswx_> haha, right..
<devildante> everyone: I hate to bother you, but what's the status on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MohamedAmineILIdrissi/ReportingBugsAlternate ? Do you think it's ready or not?
<charlie-tca> I thought it was, myself.
<devildante> thanks :)
 * devildante needs more opinions though
<charlie-tca> I agree
<charlie-tca> hggdh, bcurtiswx, bdmurray : ^^^
<devildante> one ^ for each person :p
<charlie-tca> Keeps it uniform
<devildante> lol
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, is the sound/xdriver info statement raelly true.. report it anyways, because hardware will "most likely" be different.. seems like they should recommend to check hardware to see if it matches..
<bcurtiswx_> really*
<bdmurray> kernel developers have specifically requested separate, even if duplicate, reports per person
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, OK, :)
 * devildante looks at bcurtiswx and bcurtiswx_.... horror!
<charlie-tca> Normal procedure is to report a new bug for kernel, X, and audio
<bcurtiswx_> haha, with the underscore, means im on my laptop
<bcurtiswx_> without it is my desktop at home
<devildante> ah
<bdmurray> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/14/%23ubuntu-bugs.txt
<bdmurray> meeting log seems to indicate proceed with rolling out ReportingBugs alternate
<devildante> yeah, saw that...
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, i feel bad having to miss meetings.  Life kinda does that to ya.. i can now that I've taken my written qualifier
<devildante> I missed it too  :(
<devildante> but that was pure forgetting :p
<charlie-tca> then it should be done ;-)
<charlie-tca> Thanks, bdmurray
<bcurtiswx_> i think a couple things could be done for meetings.  A) reminder e-mail to the list a day or two before  B) Meeting minutes sent to the list
<charlie-tca> heh
<devildante> bcurtiswx_, that is awesome :)
<charlie-tca> we can't even make the meetings half the time
<bcurtiswx_> unless they are and my filters are _really_ strong
<devildante> and yay! charlie-tca :)
<BUGabundo> evening
<devildante> so do I just put the text in help.ubuntu.com or is there a procedure?
<bcurtiswx_> well just like all team meetings, a chair is assigned.. maybe we could assign a minutes taker at the beginning of every meeting
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> yup
<devildante> ???
<charlie-tca> well, I give up
<bcurtiswx_> charlie-tca, is in a revolving door probably
<charlie-tca> lol
<devildante> so...?
<charlie-tca> fingers seem to be faster than the brain, today
 * devildante wants answers NOW or he'll explode
<charlie-tca> yes, replace all the text with the new text
<devildante> great! :)
<bcurtiswx_> yeah, i think we can revert if something goes HORRIBLY wrong
<devildante> of course, it's a wiki after all :p
<charlie-tca> and in comments on the edit page, just put your name and that it is a complete re-write
<devildante> 'kay :)
 * devildante also has to upload the new screenshots
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, would it be worth getting mootbot/meetbit (whichever it is) so chair can be minutes "taker" as well?
<bcurtiswx_> meetbot*
<bdmurray> taht sounds like a good idea to me
<charlie-tca> Is the "helpdesk" and "Ticket created" thing for bug control notices only?
 * bcurtiswx_ goes and finds out how to get mootbot in here
 * charlie-tca is being nuts by it now
<bcurtiswx_> well what is the meeting bot...
<charlie-tca> we use moot-bot in #ubuntu-quality for the meeting log
<devildante> hm, charlie-tca, I have problems... I don't have rights to upload screenshots :(
<charlie-tca> sure you do, as attachments
<devildante> "You are not allowed to attach a file to this page."
<charlie-tca> wait. That is the community help wiki. It could be.
<devildante> so I have to have special privileges?
<charlie-tca> get hold of #ubuntu-doc and ask them how to do it
<devildante> 'kay, but not now, I'm gonna do homework :)
<charlie-tca> okay
<bcurtiswx_> whats homework?
<hggdh> devildante: I would say it is ready. Go for it :-)
<charlie-tca> school assignments
<bcurtiswx_> well, i'll try to get a meeting bot in here.  not sure what one tho
<bcurtiswx_> maco where'd we get the one for #ubuntu-us-dc ?
<maco> bcurtiswx_: ping alanbell about mootbot
<bcurtiswx_> maco, will do, thx
<strycore> hi
<AlanBell> o/
<bcurtiswx_> hi AlanBell
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, did we have discussions ever about having meetings in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<AlanBell> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Sep 23 19:23:52 2010 UTC.  The chair is AlanBell. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> updated
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #action #agreed #help #info #idea #link #topic.
<meetingology> updated
<AlanBell> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Sep 23 19:23:57 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-bugs/2010/ubuntu-bugs.2010-09-23-19.23.moin.txt
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, much thanks ^_^
<AlanBell> ok, so meetingology is here, it is much like mootbot from #ubuntu-meetings
<AlanBell> instead of being written in TCL as an eggdrop bot it is python supybot, which is nice
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, is it the same commands, as in I can use the wiki commands and they'll work
<AlanBell> it should have all the commands of mootbot, plus a few extras
<AlanBell> and there may be bugs
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, OK, is there documentation?
<AlanBell> working on that!
<strycore> Hi there
<AlanBell> for the commands you can do [topic] or #topic, both syntaxes are recognised
<bcurtiswx_> OK
<strycore> I'm trying to gather information on a bug , and try to see what is causing it
<strycore> and if I have enough info, I can report it
<bcurtiswx_> #help
<bcurtiswx_> only during meetings.. like mootbot.. good :)
<strycore> I'm experiencing strange mouse behavior in almost every fullscreen games
<AlanBell> code is at lp:~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<strycore> I think it may be related to the Xorg 1.9 update
<AlanBell> bcurtiswx_: the #help command is actually a debian invention, it is used in meetings as a call for help or volunteers. Bit odd IMHO.
<bcurtiswx_> eek, that is unconventional
<AlanBell> yeah
<bcurtiswx_> i would assume #help meant I could get a list of commands
<AlanBell> so would I
<AlanBell> meetingology: commands
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
<strycore> Ok no , I've found it, it's unclutter
<bcurtiswx_> meetingology: help
<meetingology> bcurtiswx_: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, maybe want to supress those to PM ?
<AlanBell> oh, another trick it does, if it has rights to change /topic then it will do so as the meeting progresses, then put back the original topic at the end
<AlanBell> it is a standard supybot, the theory is that the meetings plugin will be added to the loco bots so the regular channel bot just grows meeting facilities
<AlanBell> you can have multiple chairs
<bcurtiswx_> maybe a neat feature would be (if it had channel privileges) would me to +m the room for meetings and voice the chair
<bcurtiswx_> (if thats how they wanted it run)
<bcurtiswx_> eh, maybe that overly complicating things
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, but nonetheless, thanks for allowing us to use meetingology
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, where are meeting logs put?
<bcurtiswx_> ahh, wait.. nvm
<bcurtiswx_> ic
<AlanBell> sorry, got called away again
<AlanBell> yeah, meeting logs are put on the server that sits on my bookshelf
<vish> bcurtiswx_: iirc, it was because there was a conflicting meeting at that time on -meeting, the meetings are held in the channel itself
<bcurtiswx_> vish, that would be a good reason.  thx :)
<vish> np..
<AlanBell> it will also do votes with a list of authorised voters
<hggdh> yes, that was the reason
<bcurtiswx_> if no list present, i would assume all are allowed to vote
<AlanBell> so you can do #voters vish bcurtiswx_ AlanBell
<bcurtiswx_> ahh, Ok
<AlanBell> to just have a council vote or whatever
<AlanBell> then #voters everyone to reset
<bcurtiswx_> with tab complete, that will be easy
<AlanBell> the code as I mentioned is in launchpad, and I would really welcome people joining in. I know at the moment there is a test framework which hasn't been updated and fails
<AlanBell> and documentation needs writing, but we have https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Mootbot-UKHowTo as a starting point
<bcurtiswx_> AlanBell, noted :)
<bcurtiswx_> I guess I'll chair next meeting if I can remember about it
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, would it be cool to add the next meeting time in the /topic ?
<kamusin> hey devildante !
<njin> hello fellows, i've a dislessic friend and I'm asking you if someone knows an apps that can read (talking) scanned book. Thanks in advance.
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, apparently i was having connection issues, sorry if you got back to me
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 12 Oct | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bcurtiswx_> bdmurray, muchas gracias.
<bcurtiswx_> i was gonna say I could do it, but i forgot i don't have chanop :P
<charlie-tca> njin: screenreader doesn't do that?
<njin> charlie-tca: i tve tried orca, but don't read images
<charlie-tca> hmm, that's true
<njin> I'm going to ask at orca's site if they can implement this feature, Thanks again.
<charlie-tca> sure. the only other thing I can think of is an app to convert the scanned image to text
<charlie-tca> Can you change the scanner app to give you text instead of an image?
<bcurtiswx_> there's a cool Object Recognition program that can convert words in images to text
<bcurtiswx_> the name slips my mind, but i've used it successfully
<AlanBell> gocr I think
<AlanBell> !info gocr
<ubot2> AlanBell: gocr (source: gocr): A command line OCR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-2.1 (lucid), package size 198 kB, installed size 488 kB
<devildante> hi kamusin :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: there is only 1 guy in #ubuntu-docs, how am I supposed to find help? :p
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-doc
<charlie-tca> no "s"
<devildante> ah, sorry :p
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I did that too
<devildante> it's weird that there is someone in -docs though :p
<charlie-tca> yup
<kamusin> hey
<devildante> hey kamusin :)
<charlie-tca> maybe waiting for people to ask where everyone is?
<charlie-tca> There should be more than one person there
<devildante> on -doc or -docs?
<charlie-tca> I can't remember who is the head guy, maybe mdke
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-doc
<devildante> there *is* more than one person there, in fact, there are plenty of people
<charlie-tca> I think mdke is the guy that can give you access to upload the images
<devildante> I was talking about -docs :p
<devildante> oh well
<charlie-tca> I don't know why anyone is in -docs
<kamusin> we should have the superpowers to do it, thought
<devildante> yes; we're in the mighty BugControl team!
<charlie-tca> I think the doc team takes precedent for the help wiki
<devildante> argh :p
<kamusin> life is hard devildante.. you have to be pacient
<devildante> heh :)
<hggdh> tempus fugit...
<kamusin> btw, I have a nice present for kill your time (pm)
<devildante> yay!
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-24
<nemo> ok... I've reported a few bugs over the years. and answered in some
<nemo> but I never bothered messing with bug settings. I assumed I didn't have permissions
<nemo> well, I found this bug recently, problem w/ a new laptop of mine - bug had a fix that had been reported 5 months ago
<nemo> and... I happily commented about how awesome it was, then, wellll, clicked on status got a menu, and tried clicking confirmed.
<nemo> ... and it worked.
<nemo> I was kind of surprised
<nemo> now I'm wondering.  why did it work (this was someone else's bug)  and. did I commit some breach in protocol?
 * nemo pokes yofel 'cause he's an opinionated person
<yofel> no, everybody can change the status of a bug, except for 'Triaged' and 'Won't Fix'  - those are restricted
<nemo> cool, cool
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status about when to use what status
<nemo> ok. confirming seems appropriate since I had same hardware, same laptop, and the fix worked
<nemo> (and same problem of course)
<yofel> well, kernel bugs are a bit different, as you should always have your own report and shouldn't mess with other peoples bugs (if apport let's you..)
<charlie-tca> confirming is good as long as any other information/attachments asked for are there.
<yofel> as the kernel team doesn't consider you affected by the same bug unless you have the same hardware, I mean *exact* same hardware, bios version, whatever firmware version etc...
<yofel> well, that's true
<charlie-tca> That's true, yofel
<charlie-tca> kernel people ignore any other comments than the original reporter most of the time
<nemo> hrm
<charlie-tca> heh
<nemo> well. his fix requires a kernel patch
<nemo> (that or manually toggling every time I reboot)
<nemo> also he wasn't the original reporter
<nemo> soooo, I guess I'll be manually toggling a lot :)
<charlie-tca> It is because most of the time, they have to change the patch for each individual piece of hardware, even version changes.
<nemo> sure, makes sense
<nemo> after all, if this realtek driver didn't work on any realtek cards.
<nemo> it would have been fixed by now
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> I am cutting my newb teeth on bug 147203
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) "Netgear WG111T not auto-sensed (dups: 2) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<rusivi> I know it is not high heat, nor super huge but I felt compelled because I have been in a similar situation where I went to a store, bought a XYZ USB bluetooth/WiFi dongle just to be sadly disappointed...
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> Both Windows & Ubuntu
<hggdh> isn this device an USB dongle?
<rusivi> yes
<hggdh> hum
<rusivi> Why do you ask?
<hggdh> it would be nice to have a 'sudo lsusb -v' with the dongle attached, and simple lsusb without and with it attached
<hggdh> (the simple lsusb with/without will tell us which device it is, if at all mounted)
<rusivi> yes it looks like he had it with only...
<hggdh> no, he had a 'lspci'... this is not PCI...
<rusivi> sorry I was trolling his dmesg and saw bluetooth activity... granted I am a serious newb but taking one step at a time.
<rusivi> hehe
<rusivi> 0.977436] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11
<rusivi> [    0.977455] powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported
<hggdh> yeah. Not much to do there right now. If I had one of these dongles, it would be easier
<hggdh> (apart from asking the OP for the lsusb's -- and saying something like 'sorry, we did not notice it was an USB device.., could you please etc'
<rusivi> OP = ?
<ldunn> Original Poster, i.e whoever reported the bug
<rusivi> ty
<ldunn> :)
<ldunn> Hm. I think bug 641082 should be marked as medium importance
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641082 in samba4 (Ubuntu) "testparm.samba4 crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641082
<cjae> ok so can I report kubuntu 10.10 bugs here?
<persia> We don't accept reports: those are better sent to launchpad.
<persia> But we're very happy to talk about them, and make sure they get triaged, once they are filed.
<persia> We can't offer support, really, but at least can help make sure the bug is known about and tracked properly.
<nigelb> cjae: Also, if you feel its a bug in KDE per se, please file it on the KDE bug tracker :)
<cjae> ok so I had issue with the default ati driver in 10.04 and krandr, when set as vga = primary monitor and hdmi = tv out (plasma) the monitor resolution is fine but the tv has too large a resolution like when I add a panel on the tv at bottom of screen I can barely see it this happened with gnome too
<cjae> and now it exists in 10.10 as well
<cjae> I filed a bug about I believe I will check brb
<cjae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/637808
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 637808 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "only using properitary ati driver can plasma (panasonic plasma) via hdmi be used (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New]
<cjae> since I am a noob at reporting is there anything missing from that report?
<cjae> cause it would be really nice not to have to use the properitary drivers
<cjae> oh and no hardware drivers show up on this system now using jockey and there is clearly stuff that needs it
<cjae> yea an actual list of the details, in the details tab on kpackagekit :)
<ldunn> would bug 646466 be wishlist, or is it big enough to go Brainstorm?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646466 in ubuntu "Integrate PayPal purchase into software-center (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646466
<persia> ldunn, Belongs upstream or in brainstorm: not the sort of thing we do as a distribution patch.
<ldunn> Hm. Right. ok.
<vish> anyone any idea when the dailies for the day get built?
<persia> vish, Each one happens at a different time.  You can check yesterday's as a rough guide.  When I tried to pay closer attention, I found that there was considerable variation over time.
<vish> persia: where do i check yesterday's?  [i usually just use testdrive..]
<vish> .. if needed i just change the modified date of the iso to force an update..
<vish> hmm, i think i have the url!
<vish> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current/ \o/
<vish> huh, netbook got built for today already ;p http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/
<persia> vish, Drop the "/current/" and you can see a list: some flavours have a few days worth.
<vish> ooh! nice yea, they seem to be built at around 9am utc..!
<vish> another half hr or around that..!  ;)
 * vish plans to do a reinstall asap :D
<cjae> the broadcomm wireless driver does not seem to work in kubuntu 10.10
<rsajdok> Hi, Why Can not I find package? http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gizmod.html
<hggdh> rsajdok: because there is a bug in packages.qa.debian.org. packages.debian.org returns a "sorry, your search gave no results"
<hggdh> (a 404 in oher words
<nigelb> hggdh: because the package isn't there in debian.
<persia> Indeed.  because someone (me) said they would update and push to Debian and didn't.
<nigelb> heh, what package is it?
 * nigelb goes to google
<persia> gizmod is an input multiplexor
<persia> So if you have i keyboards, j mice, k game controllers, l remote controls, m knobs and buttons, n joysticks, o MIDI controllers,  p random HID devices, and a brain-computer-interface you can find a way to make them all do interestingly different things.
<nigelb> interesting
<persia> Yeah.  That's why I wanted not to drop it from Ubuntu.  Now I just have to fix it: I've dug up most of my controllers, but probably another month or two before I exercise it properly, and have something for upload.
<nigelb> persia: Oh, OH, OHHHHH - You're the author!
<persia> No.
 * persia is just a happy user, and the motivator behind it being packaged for Ubuntu
<nigelb> Ah
<persia> Or, *was* a happy user with a previous computer, and wishes to be a happy user again.
 * nigelb misunderstood "This is my pet input multiplexor framework"
<persia> Of all the input multiplexor frameworks I tested, it was the best.
<persia> Mind you, the set of folks who have any use for input multiplexors is kinda small: most folk are happy with a keyboard and pointer.
<persia> On the other hand, some people dream of finding a pristine-condition Microsoft Sidewinder Strategic Commander for use to improve their computing experience.
<nigelb> Nice
<nigelb> I've always wanted to play flight simulator on a sidewinder
<persia> Um, the Strategic Commander isn't that kind of device.
 * persia uses a Saitek X52 for flight simulators
<persia> Wikipedia categorises the Strategic Commander as "exotic" vs. "game pad", "wheel", "joystick", "keypad", etc. which are used for other sorts of controllers.
<persia> http://www.activewin.com/reviews/hardware/joysticks/microsoft/stratcomm/features.shtml
<persia> It's a W/Z HID + buttons.
<persia> (where mice tend to be X/Y)
<hggdh> morning folks
<AbhiJit> hi
<nigelb> persia: ah, ok!
<nigelb> The only reason for flight simular on sidewinder is the feedback :p
<kamusin> do you know is there is a page for how to submit a bug using 8.04? I tried to install apport and apport-cli breaks while is sending or doing something at 85% ..
<kamusin> server
<charlie-tca> kamusin: you can use this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<charlie-tca> apport works part-time right now
<kamusin> I know but would be nice if exists another form to do it from  the terminal heh
<kamusin> anyway, the bug that I tried to report in otrs2 package is already filled :) thanks
<bcurtiswx_> 10.10.10 isn't too far away either :)
<bcurtiswx_> whoops wrong chan
<devildante> you got lost :p
<bcurtiswx_> my dog byte led me the wrong direction :P
<devildante> heh :p
<devildante> oh, so the next meeting is 12 Oct? this wasn't present on the topic before... great :)
<bcurtiswx_> yup, figured maybe more people will attend if they see it in the topic
<bcurtiswx_> we have a meeting bot too, that will take minutes for us
<devildante> yay!
<charlie-tca> we are gaining...
<charlie-tca> devildante: do you need any help setting up the BugDay?
<devildante> charlie-tca: not for now, but I'll be sure to ping you if I have some problems
<charlie-tca> Okay. Thanks
<devildante> Thank YOU for offering me your help :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: Hello there! Appears you are going to host a class for UOW, what would it be on? decided?
<devildante> bilalakthar: Hi! :) I just modified the title, It will be "How to contribute to Ubuntu"
<devildante> I'll be sure to "link" to your session :)
<bilalakhtar> devildante: CLASH!
<bilalakhtar> okay
<bilalakhtar> fine then
<bilalakhtar> but I was aiming for one like this!
<devildante> bilalakhtar: yours is about development, mine will be general (code, translations, art...)
<devildante> bug triaging :p
<bilalakhtar> okay then
<devildante> bilalakhtar: ping
<bilalakhtar> Thanks devildante !
<devildante> no problem :)
<hggdh> enjoy: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/09/24/sysadmin_file_tools/
<bcurtiswx_> hggdh, this is a bug support channel! :P .. good article tho
 * bcurtiswx_ runs
<hggdh> LOL
<kamusin> hah
<yofel> :D
<charlie-tca> :-)
<rusivi> :)
<rusivi> I was newb'in around in bug 147203 and it looks this is the next step to focus on: Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<rusivi> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1385:4251 Netgear, Inc WG111T (no firmware)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 147203 in linux (Ubuntu) "Netgear WG111T not auto-sensed (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147203
<devildante> charlie-tca: ping
<rusivi> That was from Netgear USB Adapter lsusb plug/unplugged
<charlie-tca> yup
<rusivi> :D
<rusivi> ty
<charlie-tca> wait
<rusivi> yes?
<charlie-tca> go ahead and confirm it
<rusivi> Yes sir!
<devildante> charlie-tca: is there a graph for bugs with the jaunty tag?
<charlie-tca> my brain is slow aghain
<rusivi> Would you like me to silent confirm or post a little of my above mentioned thought process?
<charlie-tca> devildante: if you add that part to the bugday, the graph gets created, I think
<devildante> waaaaaa? automatically or what?
<rusivi> charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> automatically or bdmurray creates it
<devildante> charlie-tca: how could it even be created automatically? via a script?
<charlie-tca> yup
<devildante> ah... thanks :)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<rusivi> I'll just confirm and let my progress stand
<charlie-tca> setting up system 6 for testing
<devildante> charlie-tca: so I can just leave the graph url as is, just changing the TARGET bit?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I think it will work.
<devildante> 'kay, thanks :)
<bdmurray> I'm not sure it will
<charlie-tca> heh, well, there's the person that really knows
<devildante> bdmurray: I'll do http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/jaunty/plots/jaunty-1day-triaging.png
<devildante> Do you want me to put another URL?
<charlie-tca> No, just leave the graph off it
<devildante> okay :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: btw, you said jpds was in charge of the screenshot uploading stuff. Should I ping him?
<charlie-tca> no, I said mdke, I thought.
<devildante> ah, thanks :)
<charlie-tca> He hangs out it #ubuntu-doc
<charlie-tca> jpds probably get upset with that idea :-)
<devildante> charlie-tca: aaaaaand another question: is there no bugnumbers in maverick?
<charlie-tca> where?
<charlie-tca> There should be bugnumbers
<devildante> I mean the bugnumbers command, from the bughelper package
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I do the listings manually, using the openoffice technique
<devildante> okay, thanks a lot :)
<devildante> charlie-tca: seems the CONCATENATE formula is not working :(
<charlie-tca> Let me find it here
<charlie-tca> hmm, here is the real formula - =CONCATENATE("||<rowstyle="background-color: ;"> [[https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/,A1,"|",A1,"]] || ",B1;" ||  ||" )
<charlie-tca> I think
<charlie-tca> I apparently changed it a bit, when I used it.
<charlie-tca> oh, that semicolon after B1 needs to be a comma
<charlie-tca> devildante: did that one work?
<devildante> charlie-tca: sorry for being late. no, it didn't work :(
<charlie-tca> hmm
<charlie-tca> Well, there is the complicated method I used, then.
<charlie-tca> line 1 of OpenOffice spreadsheet - ||<rowstyle="background-color: ;"> [[https://launchpad.net/bugs/	|	]] || 	 ||  ||
<charlie-tca> Well, that isn't right either, huh?
<devildante> I'll try, don't be hasty :p
<devildante> Doesn't do anything... or do I have to add CONCATENATE?
<charlie-tca> Okay, lets do it one at a time
<charlie-tca> A1 = ||<rowstyle="background-color: ;"> [[https://launchpad.net/bugs/
<charlie-tca> B1 = |
<devildante> oh, so I add a new line to the top?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> C1 = ]] ||
<charlie-tca> That has a space after the symbols
<charlie-tca> D1 =  ||  ||
<charlie-tca> space before the symbols
<charlie-tca> bug numbers in A2 down
<charlie-tca> description in B2 down
<charlie-tca> formula for C2 down
<charlie-tca> =CONCATENATE($A$1,A2,$B$1,A2,$C$1,B2,$D$1)
<charlie-tca> pasted just like that
<charlie-tca> Change A1 to ||<rowstyle="background-color: ;"> [[https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/
<charlie-tca> if we don't use the right url, it messes up the hugday tool
<devildante> it works only for the first row (C2)
<charlie-tca> You copied it down the column?
<charlie-tca> You have to copy it to each cell in column C
<devildante> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa?
<devildante> silly me, there must an automatic way :p
<charlie-tca> Took me 4 hours to figure it out from the wiki
<devildante> haha
<devildante> it needs some serious fixing
<charlie-tca> yeah, I guess it does
<charlie-tca> I fixed it some, guess I just didn't go far enough, huh?
<devildante> yeah :p
<charlie-tca> So, you think I have to put all of this in there?
 * devildante is a complete n00b in OpenOffice, he can't seem to know how to copy the formula in all the cells
<devildante> charlie-tca: Idk, some opinions would be necessary, I think
<charlie-tca> Click the cell you want to copy, Then click edit - copy
<charlie-tca> Then hilite the cells you want to copy to, like C3 to C100
<charlie-tca> Then click Edit - Paste
<charlie-tca> Then ignore that flashing cell and work normal
<devildante> it pastes only for the upper cell of the selection :(
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> I guess you have to paste each one, then
<devildante> I have like 150 bugs here, I can't do that :p
<devildante> a
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah
<charlie-tca> Are all your C column lined up, or is it spread all over?
<devildante> what do you mean? It's, like, normal :p
<jpds> charlie-tca / devildante: Screenshot uploading stuff?
<devildante> solved by mdke the nice man :)
<charlie-tca> Okay. Mine the columns were merged bad
<devildante> Mine?
<charlie-tca> Do all the descriptions start in the same place, so the column is aligned?
<devildante> They start at the same place, although most of them are breaking the limits of their column (but they all are in the B column)
<charlie-tca> http://imagebin.org/115569
<charlie-tca> water on the keyboard, if it quits, I will be back after I change it out
 * devildante will sleep nevertheless
<devildante> can we continue tomorrow?
<charlie-tca> yup
<devildante> thanks and bye :)
<charlie-tca> bye
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-25
<AbhiJit> hi
<rusivi> :)
<AbhiJit> bye
<AbhiJit> v
<devildante> 'kay :)
<devildante> :p
<AbhiJit> :)
<devildante> what is 'v'?
<AbhiJit> hi om26er
<om26er> AbhiJit, hey there.
<AbhiJit> om26er, you got me memo?
<AbhiJit> my*
<om26er> AbhiJit, no
<AbhiJit> :o
<om26er> where?
<AbhiJit> om26er, type /msg memoserv read 0
<AbhiJit> try tiwth 1 or 2 etc
<om26er> AbhiJit, aha
<om26er> AbhiJit, tell me the time you will be available tomorrow
<AbhiJit> om26er, tomorow morning?
<om26er> AbhiJit, I will be up at 1PM atleast so after that ;)
<AbhiJit> oh no
<AbhiJit> i mean after 8 am onwards
<om26er> ha
 * om26er sleeps too much
<AbhiJit> ohhh
<AbhiJit> when you will come online tomorow? when you are free?
<AbhiJit> i am whole day online donig project work
<AbhiJit> om26er, ^^
<om26er> AbhiJit, I will be online after 1. if not here or on gtalk just email me and I will sign in
<AbhiJit> 1am is too early for me actually!!!! ok i wll mail you in morning!
<om26er> cool
<om26er> any pulseaudio expert here ? when I change a song pulse audio crashes :(
<AbhiJit> :P
<om26er> when is the next bug day?
<om26er> !bugday
<ubot2> Factoid 'bugday' not found
<devildante> om26er: 30 september
<om26er> thanks devildante
<devildante> np
<om26er> devildante, was your old nick evildante?
<devildante> not at all, it was always devildante
<om26er> that might be someone else then
<devildante> yeah...
<penguin42> any ideas as to what I should do if I'm seeing the return of an old seriousish bug - bug 453678
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 453678 in apt (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 1 other project) "udev initramfs hook ignores that udevadm is disabled, copies it anyway (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 36)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453678
<hggdh> penguin42: you just experienced it on Maverick?
<penguin42> hggdh: Yes
<penguin42> hggdh: And I did a couple of weeks ago
<penguin42> hggdh: It'll be a mess if it affects normal users
<vish> hggdh: got a min for an evolution question..? :)
<devildante> vish: evolving? like pokémons? :p
<vish> heh, i knew someone would poke that "evolve " ;p
<hggdh> vish: yes
<vish>  devildante hggdh used to do evo triage
<devildante> what??
<devildante> evo triage, what's that?
<hggdh> and the answer is yes, evolution is the best theory by far at the moment
<devildante> I didn't understand a thing :p
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> devildante: I guess vish has an issue on Evolution he wants to talk about
 * devildante lol'd hard :p
<hggdh> penguin42: do you have the logs for this issue on Maverick? If so, please update the bug, and (although a bit late) nominate to maverick
<penguin42> hggdh: I've hit the nominate, log wise there isn't much to show since it just leaves you in initramfs's prompt
<penguin42> and sometime in the last week flash sound has broken
<penguin42> ooh, worked now - hmm
<penguin42> erk; it's not using pulse
<hggdh> :-)
 * penguin42 it's a bit worrying that breaking at freeze
<penguin42> hmm bug 641056
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641056 in ia32-libs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Loader chooses 64-bit instead of 32-bit library (affects: 6) (heat: 36)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641056
<penguin42> heck, I hate it when I have two versions of a package - with one nasty bug in each
 * penguin42 has one version of ia32-libs which plays sound in flash and another version where mesa works
<devildante> what would you want 32bit mesa for?
<penguin42> devildante: Google earth
<devildante> ah
<killian> Hi
<devildante> HI killian :)
<killian> im using lanscape for monitoring and i i've found something strange :p
<killian> 46% memory used with landscape
<killian> but i've only 800M/8000 used
<killian> so it's not 46% but 10% no?
<devildante> killian: yeah, you should report a bug
<devildante> killian: with "ubuntu-bug landscape"
<devildante> after searching if the bug has already been reported, of course ;)
<killian> of course :)
<hggdh> I think it has
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<devildante> and hi charlie-tca :)
<charlie-tca> hi
<devildante> charlie-tca: I solved that table problem
<charlie-tca> Great!
<devildante> charlie-tca: I did it with a Python script :p
<devildante> Python >>> OOO
<charlie-tca> really?
<devildante> yep :p
<devildante> bdmurray: ping?
<charlie-tca> So, we still don't know how to do it in OO.o?
<devildante> no :p
<devildante> bilalakhtar, please stop connecting and disconnecting :p
<bilalakhtar> devildante: yup, I apologised for it on most channels
<devildante> no problem :)
<bilalakhtar> actually, I was writing an irssi script, so was testing it, to avoid the autojoin I wanted to use the -! flag which wasn't working due to an irssi bug
<bilalakhtar> devildante: ^^
<charlie-tca> I will try to put together a good way to use OO.o to do the bugs, and put it on the wiki
<devildante> charlie-tca: that would be great :)
<charlie-tca> Right now, though, I am testing Xubuntu - installed using the maverick desktop image on a 400MHz cpu with 384MB ram
<devildante> that should be enough, I guess... or not? :p
<charlie-tca> It is a little slow, but the installation worked
<penguin42> charlie-tca: The fact the install worked for 384MB is reassuring
<charlie-tca> My thought too
<devildante> as far as I know, 256 is enough for even installing Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I have something like 4MB video card in it
 * penguin42 wouldn't bet on 256 working these days
<charlie-tca> Nope, devildante
<charlie-tca> It won't work for Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> The desktop cd requires more than that
<devildante> "You will need at least 256MB of RAM to install from this CD"
<charlie-tca> That is my goal for tomorrow. Test with 256MB using both desktop images
<devildante> I was talking only about the installation
<charlie-tca> The Ubuntu cd won't work, as far as I recall. It failed for 10.04, at least
<devildante> ah...
<devildante> So that notice is outdated :p
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> this is a bottom end system. old stb 4mb video, 400MHz cpu, vary the ram from 256 to 384
 * devildante sees bcurtiswx and bcurtiswx_
<bcurtiswx_> with _ is me on my laptop
<bcurtiswx_> the non _ is my always-on desktop
<devildante> argh, I forgot :p
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: The GDK_NATIVE_WINDOW fix for flash plugin clicks is interesting; it's great if it works, but I'm suspicious since the bug is so old it's way before client side windows went in
<hggdh> anyone with a system with floppy disks?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I do have a hardware system with a floppy drive, and I have blank disks
<hggdh> charlie-tca: on Lucid/Maverick, do you get longer waits when booting with this system?
<hggdh> and -- can you actually mount a floppy?
<charlie-tca> waits are not longer that I have noticed.
<hggdh> there is a thread on the ubuntu-users ML where people are complaining about it -- and, unfortunately, mostly dissing Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> I haven't tried to mount a floppy in maverick
<charlie-tca> lucid required manually mounting them
 * hggdh has not used/seen/had a floppy for the last 8 years
<hggdh> yes. manual mount is OK
<penguin42> hggdh: I'm having longer boot times on Maverick - I've got a ~30second pause from somewhere
<hggdh> penguin42: bingo!
<charlie-tca> Tell them unplug the cable if it is slow. If the floppy drive dies, it really slows the system down
<chrisccoulson> penguin42, really?
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<penguin42> hggdh: But no floppy drive
<jibel> hggdh, I had to disable the floppy drive because 10.10 livecd didnt boot. There is a bug report about it and the longer boot time
<chrisccoulson> the bug was reported in 08/2009
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: Look at the dupes
<hggdh> penguin42: but you have a system with a floppy controller and it is enabled on BIOS, right?
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: People have been getting no-clicks-in-flash for many many years
<chrisccoulson> client side windows was introduced in gtk 2.18, in the karmic cycle
<chrisccoulson> penguin42, all reported after csw with the exception of a single report
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: Hmm, it feels longer
<penguin42> hggdh: Well that's a good question, I've not checked the bios
<penguin42> hggdh: There aren't any floppy/fd messages in dmesg
<hggdh> jibel: yes indeed -- but the bug was closed fixreleased with an update to udisk, I think
<chrisccoulson> in fact, even on the single report that is older than csw, most comments happened after it landed
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: I was thinking of bug 108733 that I filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 108733 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "flash losing clicks with desktop effects enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/108733
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: It may well have been a separate underlying cause
<chrisccoulson> yes, it's unrelated
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: Ah ok; just sneazing in the direction of flash upsets it I think
<charlie-tca> Part of the slowdown is when the floppy seek on boot is set in bios
<hggdh> yes, and this is outside our control; the only way would be to disable floppy on BIOS
<penguin42> hggdh: I could check the bios to see if floppy is enabled, but I doubt it - all I can see in the bootchart is lvm sitting there for ~30 seconds
<charlie-tca> Some of the older bios setups allow you to turn off "check floppy drive for disks on startup"
<charlie-tca> of something similar to that
<penguin42> hggdh: My hang is bug 625395
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 625395 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Maverick] ~30s boot pause (affects: 1) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625395
<charlie-tca> If they leave that turned on without a floppy in the drive, it does make the boot a lot longer
<hggdh> penguin42: so you are not affected by floopy on boot. Good. Can you try to mount a floppy?
<hggdh> after logging in
<penguin42> hggdh: Not on this machine - it doesn't have a floppy drive
<hggdh> ho
<hggdh> :-)
<penguin42> the only machines I have that do are my P90 and some of my dads machines, and I'm not going to attack my dads machines until it's stable
<penguin42> and some how I don't think the P90 would be much use for Ubuntu
<hggdh> I agree, of course. Not worth risking your dad's machines :-)
<penguin42> actually that's going to be a painful move, he's still running KDE 3.5 in 8.4 which needs forcibly fixing
<hggdh> bah. Forget, the tone of the thread just made me not willing to work on it anymore -- otherwise I will be one more 'unqualified people' working on it.
<devildante> sorry for that, hggdh :(
<hggdh> their choice, devildante.
<devildante> :)
<penguin42> hggdh: Ooh, kvm/qemu will do floppy drive emulation :-)
<devildante> oh, I forgot about that one :p
<hggdh> I will try it under KVM. Later, when I cool down a bit. Don't really like the tone.
<hggdh> penguin42: thanks for the reminder
<penguin42> sigh, unfortunately it hits an apparmor problem if you connect it
<devildante> hggdh: Care to send me a link to the thread?
<devildante> if you want, of course :)
<jibel> hggdh, with or without floppy drive enabled, the boot time is the same ~47s. I have no floppy in the drive.
<jibel> hggdh, please don't ask me to find a floppy :-)
 * penguin42 throws jibel a floppy
 * devildante intercepts it
<devildante> and I break it, along with all your hopes :p
<bcurtiswx_> what floppy, the true floppy, or the small things they kept the floppy disk name with?
 * bcurtiswx_ remembers true floppy disks
<charlie-tca> 3.5 inch, I think
<bcurtiswx_> booo :P
<hggdh> bcurtiswx_: true floppies. the 3 1/2, 5 1/4, 9, and 11 inches
<charlie-tca> although, I do have a 5.25 floppy drive, too
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: I have got a few boxes of 8" ones, but I gave my machine that could use those to a museum a few months back
<bcurtiswx_> museum... really?
<bcurtiswx_> quite an honor i guess...
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: Only a local science/industry museum
<cjae> wow is kubuntu10.10 a good beta its got less problems than the LTS lol
<bcurtiswx_> still, people will be looking (and awwing/ahhing) over _your_ computer
<cjae> afaik anyway
<cjae> what up with the k menu entry for proprietary ati driver, the amdcccle (administrative) doesnt do anything :(
<penguin42> bcurtiswx_: http://picasaweb.google.com/treblig.org/Perq#
<penguin42> anyway, bug 647664 is kvm/qemu not being able to start up with a floppy image attached
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 647664 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "Unhelpful Security labelling error with read-only floppy image (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/647664
<cjae> but after you install the ubuntu-desktop it does something, it like the ati driver when installed with jockey needs some extra gtk libraries installed too
<bcurtiswx_> penguin42, beautiful computer, even needed a belt.. wow
<hggdh> cjae: there was a problem with the ATI proprietary driver on Maverick; I do not know how it is now, don't use it anymore (since Karmic)
<hggdh> and ATI's maintenance record is, ah, poor
<cjae> this happens in .04 and .10, without the ubuntu-desktop installed, one can always use kdesudo amdcccle but that is not for average user
 * penguin42 hugs the open driver
<penguin42> hggdh: I'd agree there is a pause in the boot with the floppy connected in kvm/qemu (use a file in your home dir, not a shared one)
 * penguin42 goes to get dinner
<cjae> me too but it does not detect my tv resolution correctly
<cjae> so I am forced to use the prop
<hggdh> cjae: is there a bug opened on it? Has it been upstreamed?
<cjae> hggdh: I know very little about bug reporting, I did post one though
<hggdh> cjae: bug #, please
<cjae> one sec
<cjae> launchpad slow
<cjae> hggdh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/637808
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 637808 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (Ubuntu) "only using properitary ati driver can plasma (panasonic plasma) via hdmi be used (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> Okay, I have fresh install here on a hardware system with a floppy drive
<charlie-tca> Now, what do you need me to do?
<charlie-tca> um, it is Xubuntu
<hggdh> charlie-tca: still good to try; complain in on Gnome, but we can, at least, check
<hggdh> charlie-tca: after logging in, try to mount a floppy, and see if you have access, please
<charlie-tca> Okay
<cjae> also in maverick there a is another bug from 10.04, that is similiar to this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/637825
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 637825 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "kdm scrammbles screen on kde 4.5 logout kubuntu 10.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 426)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> cjae: the bug was opened with apport -- this is good. Now we have to wait for the X folks to get there...
<cjae> when you click logout it just goes to a black screen
<killian> bye
<cjae> not sure about the tty part of the bug in maverick and I cannot test it since the machine is working on things right now
<cjae> hggdh: ok
<charlie-tca> hmm, double clicking the floppy drive makes it show the cursor spinning, spinning, spinning...
<hggdh> charlie-tca: good! (er, actually bad). So the bug is there even with Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Error: Unable to mount "Floppy Drive":  mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<Tiibiidii> uh, i noticed now that a bug i confirmed, has been reported a month later than a duplicate
<Tiibiidii> this duplicate is still "new", but it's earlier and it got 3 people affected
<Tiibiidii> should i flag the late bug as a duplicate?
<devildante> flag the bug you confirmed as duplicate
<charlie-tca> Which one has the best information?
<charlie-tca> hggdh: anything else?
<Tiibiidii> <charlie-tca> Which one has the best information? <-- i think the one i confirmed, but i just copypaste what's missing on the other side
<charlie-tca> nope
<devildante> Can you give us the bug numbers, please? :)
<charlie-tca> If the one you confirmed has the info, leave it as the master
<charlie-tca> hggdh: That floppy disk was apparently unformatted. I put one in containing dos printer drivers, and it mounted immediately
<hggdh> charlie-tca: can you check on /etc/fstab if there is a /dev/fd0 entry? if so, can you comment it out and try again?
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> charlie-tca: so no problems on Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> All I had to do was double-click the drive on my desktop
<Tiibiidii> <charlie-tca> If the one you confirmed has the info, leave it as the master <-- mhn, actually, it has more comments, but not any relevant info that the other doesn't have :P now i've already put the other as the master however
<charlie-tca> hggdh: gets worse. I can now mount any floppy by double-clicking
<hggdh> heh
<devildante> oh my, it's a serious bug if it's working for you :p
<charlie-tca> yes, there is an /etc/fstab entry for the floppy drive
<charlie-tca> Now you gonna want to test this in Ubuntu, huh?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: and 'mount' shows it in use?
<charlie-tca> nope
<hggdh> charlie-tca: if you can yes, please. But I have to get ready for a barbecue at a friend's
<charlie-tca> That's okay. It will take a while to install ubuntu anyway
<hggdh> (free food is never refused)
<charlie-tca> I get back to you later tonight or tomorrow
<hggdh> charlie-tca: thank you. I will touch bases with you later, if you do not mind
<hggdh> :-)
<charlie-tca> Great
<charlie-tca> devildante: there is no longer a simple way to use OO.o for bugday.
<Tiibiidii> mhn
<Tiibiidii> guys, i noticed one strange thing
<penguin42> ?
<Tiibiidii> i mean, almost all applications should work with the new unity indicator-appmenu, right?
<Tiibiidii> that is, gtk & qt applications... while java and XUL applications for example are not covered and keep their menu bar inside the window
<Tiibiidii> well... synaptic is written in gtk afaik, but still retains its internal menu
<Tiibiidii> and doesn't export it to the upper panel
<chrisccoulson> that's because it's running as root and doesn't have access to your users session bus
<Tiibiidii> <chrisccoulson> that's because it's running as root and doesn't have access to your users session bus <-- duh, true... i read about that bug before but i forgot
<Tiibiidii> i was looking into the bug about the appmenu and monodevelop
<Tiibiidii> and was looking to see if there are similar cases
<Tiibiidii> (tomboy, banshee and fspot work fine... and like monodevelop they should be using gtk#... so i'm quite puzzled)
<devildante> charlie-tca: ahh... that sucks
 * devildante will discuss later, he has to do homework :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, re-wrote the wiki page, it works now
<devildante> charlie-tca, thanks :)
 * devildante got approved by sabdfl in bug 622756
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 622756 in utouch-gesturetest "Set up testing data infrastructure (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622756
<devildante> that made my day :p
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<bcurtiswx_> hmm, looks like my internet at home went :)
<bcurtiswx_> YAY!!
<devildante> bdmurray: ping
<bcurtiswx_> devildante, brian's usually gone on weekends
<devildante> ah
<devildante> So what's he doing here? :p
<bcurtiswx_> devildante, just leave your request, and he'll see it when he gets back
<devildante> 'kay :)
<devildante> bdmurray: can I haz a nice graph for jaunty bugs? Thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-09-26
<nekohayo> hey there, would anyone know how to run a search in gnome bugzilla for all bugs in product X that have attachments that are patches?
<nekohayo> oh nevermind
<nekohayo> found https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629694
<ubot2> Gnome bug 629694 in source list "Importing a source which has already been imported raises an error and the import process doesn't continue" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<nekohayo> I mean https://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=patchreport.html&product=pitivi&max_days=300
<nekohayo> stupid clipboard
<bcurtiswx_> i get a lot of dist-upgrade bugs with empathy.  Knowing it's after a dist-upgrade, what are some possible causes of the bug?
<bcurtiswx_> what can i ask next of the reporter?
<bcurtiswx_> i.e. empathy contact list not showing.
<erik_> i have a question on the intel video problem
<erik_> when i installed ubuntu 9.10 i rebooted then the monitor goes black an just sits there can someone please help
 * persia can't understand why anyone would want a graph of *jaunty* bugs, as we're nearly done with the support cycle for jaunty
<erik_> i was told 10.04
<persia> erik_, This isn't really a support channel (#ubuntu is).  You might try with Ubuntu 10.04 to see if it changed.
<erik_> has same problem
<persia> I'm not sure.  Both worked fine for me on my Intel graphics machines.  I suspect it to be highly chip-dependent.
<erik_> intel 8xx onboard
<rusivi> Regarding bug 449473 I am a little lost on what he means. Ask for a screenshot?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 449473 in wine (Ubuntu) "Notification icons have grey background, ie transparancy is not working (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449473
<micahg> rusivi: I'd suggest checking for a similar description in the winehq bugtracker first
<rusivi> micahg good suggestion let me check it out real quick
<rusivi> Another question, unrelated, when one posts to Launchpad it says in the "FROM" field of E-mails it is from your E-Mail address when it's clear it's from Launchpad... strange?!
<rusivi> Purposeful?
<micahg> rusivi: well, reply to is set correctly
<micahg> rusivi: that's somewhat common when posting, that the poster's address will be used in From with a Reply To set properly
<rusivi> micahg: it just throws me off
<rusivi> micahg: i'm like, I never e-mailed that
<micahg> well, if you posted the comment, it means that you "sent" it
<rusivi> micahg: not from my E-mail address
<rusivi> :)
<micahg> well, you can select which address is displayed from Launchpad
<rusivi> ahhhh k let me check that out too
<rusivi> ty!
<rusivi> micahg: yes I thought your suggestion about address chosen was different then my understanding.
<rusivi> micahg: it just seems really weird and not representative of the transaction that occurred....
<rusivi> micahg: yeah I 2x'ed launchpad no option to change "FROM" field
<rusivi> seems like a bug!
<micahg> rusivi: bug 31586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 31586 in malone "Malone comments are sent in email and forge the address of the person who filed them (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 33)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31586
<rusivi> ty micahg
<micahg> rusivi: don't bother commenting unless you can add something missed, but you can see the logic behind it
<rusivi> I will not comment just mark as I am affected
<micahg> :)
<rusivi> micahg: I do
<rusivi> micahg: quick followup my search did not yield a bug on WINEHQ that discussing transparency but I'm not using heuristics I'm newbing it by hand
<micahg> rusivi: wine 22315
<micahg> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22315
<ubot2> bugs.winehq.org bug 22315 in -unknown "Notification tray icons using solid rather than transparent background colors" [Trivial,New]
<rusivi> like I said newb'ing it
<rusivi> hehe
<micahg> take a look at the bug mentioned and see if the one you found is a duplciate
<rusivi> k
<rusivi> micahg: seems ubuntu buug 449473 should be marked as dup of ubuntu buug 403135
<rusivi> *testing ubot2
<rusivi> hehe
<micahg> rusivi: yep
 * hggdh kicks ubot2
<nigelb> why? bug misspelled as buug
<micahg> right
<nigelb> !botsnack
<ubot2> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nigelb> :)
<hggdh> just in case...
<micahg> rusivi: you can go ahead and mark it and use the duplicate response
<rusivi> micahg: you got it!
<micahg> rusivi: thanks
<rusivi> micahg: sorry I marked dup first then it tells me don't comment unless the dup'ing is wrong... :(
<micahg> rusivi: go ahead and add the response
<rusivi> ty
<rusivi> Is their a bug outstanding for clicking dup+comment?
<micahg> rusivi: bug 520405
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 520405 in malone (and 1 other project) "Canned "this is a duplicate" response wastes time (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520405
<rusivi> ty ubot2 ;)
<vish> rusivi: about the email from addy » Bug #31586
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 31586 in malone "Malone comments are sent in email and forge the address of the person who filed them (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31586
<micahg> vish: I already mentioned that :)
<vish> doh! i should read full backlogs :D
<rusivi> vish: k let me look at it real quick
<vish> rusivi: nah, that was the bug micahg already gave you.. its about the question you had asked.
<rusivi> vish: let me check one sec plz
<rusivi> Vish: sorry brain lag yes what can I talk with you about it?
<vish> rusivi: hmm , nothing.. was just pointing out the bug for that issue
<vish> rusivi: if you are affected, you can mark "as affected too"
<rusivi> k ty
<vish> persia: devildante is planning on a jaunty bug day, hence the graph for the page i suppose
<persia> Why do we want to have a jaunty bug day?
<persia> Really, anyone with a bug in jaunty should upgrade to lucid by way of karmic, or suffer from the unable-to-upgrade-cleanly-because-my-release-is-EOL bug.
<vish> not sure, but many seemed to like the idea.. maybe that needs to be changed.
<micahg> vish: I still think that should be done closer to/after Maverick release and there should be a focus on Beta/RC regressions
<persia> (although, that bug doesn't get really painful until the release *following* the release one has installed is EOL'd)
<micahg> persia: the idea would be to clear the bugtracker of old non-relavent bugs
<vish> micahg: we already did that, jibel did a maverick target bug day.. that was the upgrade bugday
<micahg> vish: that just covered one package
<persia> vish, It might be interesting to sweep jaunty bugs to make sure they are all fixed in maverick, but I don't see significant value to other approaches (and I believe people like new ideas because they are new, regardless of merit)
<vish> micahg: ah! right!
<persia> micahg, LP autocloses all the jaunty tasks when it is EOL'd.  Any other bug on jaunty quite possibly affects maverick.
<vish> persia: well, i think they discussed it on -qa meeting and they went with it.. :)
<micahg> persia: right, so the idea would be to go through the jaunty tagged bugs w/out tasks
<vish> persia: or maybe they are encouraging new members to participate.. not sure, hggdh and charlie-tca might know more
<persia> Yeah.  That happens a lot.  I'd probably make more noise about it if the QA meeting wasn't at an annoying hour, or I had more interest in making sure folks didn't waste their time.
<vish> i mean to participate in bug day planning..
<vish> micahg: i think your idea of the maverick target bugs from all packages might be more a problem tracking, most of the teams themselves track those bugs and would already know the status , but the real maverick bugs that have not be check is tough to identify i suppose
<persia> the vast majority of packages aren't tracked by teams.
<micahg> right
<micahg> vish: I'd say maverick tagged bugs w/out a task
<persia> And the vast majority of packages that *are* tracked by teams end up with mostly pushes of new upstreams, rather than close attention to bugs.
<vish> ooh! tagged maverick may work!
<vish> but we should have bug days like that, just before release for the 3weeks before release, would be better QA for the release
<persia> 3 weeks is kinda late: archive is usually already frozen.
<micahg> vish: well, this week would be good to clear out pre-RC bugs, next week would be good to catch the RC bugs
<vish> 3 rounds of bug days.. before the freeze?
<maco> s/kinda/extremely/
<maco> vish: after you mean?
<maco> freeze was a week or two ago
<micahg> 9 days ago
<vish> maco: in future. maverick is too late for anything now ;)
<micahg> vish: I still think there's value to doing it now
<micahg> archive is open for bug fixes, especially universe
<micahg> but even main if it's important enough
<vish> micahg: yea, but i meant that *3 rounds* as a future idea..
<micahg> vish: oh, well, maybe pre/post beta and pre/post RC would be good
 * vish nods
<micahg> or pre/post every milestone after alpha 2 even
<micahg> as long as people don't get bore
<micahg> d
<AbhiJit> hi
<Tetsuo55> hey
<Tetsuo55> my bug was marked duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/645161, but this bug cannot be viewed
<ubot2> Tetsuo55: Error: Bug #645161 is private.
<Tetsuo55> private
<Tetsuo55> :(
<micahg> Tetsuo55: no longer private
<Tetsuo55> yay
<micahg> Tetsuo55: it doesn't say much though
<Tetsuo55> https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/597381
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 597381 in telepathy-butterfly (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _signal_text_received() (affects: 97) (dups: 2) (heat: 471)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Tetsuo55> looks a lot like this one
<Tetsuo55> especially since its the same nickname that caused my ticket that was duplicate of the one you just unprivated
<micahg> Tetsuo55: indeed
<Tetsuo55> hope that helps, that ticket is supposed to be fixed with the new upstream release
<micahg> Tetsuo55: which you have :)
<Tetsuo55> yep
<micahg> Tetsuo55: no, it's a different traceback
<Tetsuo55> ok so its a new thing, maybe the fix upstream was incomplete
<micahg> Tetsuo55: well, you can get a similar crash for a different code path (which is the case this time)
<Tetsuo55> thats what i meant to say :P
<Tetsuo55> you said it better
<m4rtin> Hi, I'd like to report a problem with graphical boot, can someone point me to the correct package? (Usplash? Plymouth?)
<micahg> m4rtin: probably plymouth
<micahg> m4rtin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#During%20boot
<m4rtin> micahg: thank you; apologies, that page is very heloful
<devildante> vish: ping
 * devildante sees his message in double... darn you empathy!
<vish> devildante: pong
<vish> devildante: i think *you* are just high ;p
<devildante> :p
<devildante> vish: do you think I should send an e-mail about hugday now, or later?
 * devildante thinks this is a funny bug
<vish> devildante: about jaunty bug day?
<devildante> yep :)
<vish> devildante: finished all the prep for the bug day?
<devildante> oh, I forgot the graph! silly me :p
<vish> persia: ^ devildante is here, incase you are around.. :)
<devildante> persia: need something?
<persia> devildante, I just didn't understand the point of a jaunty bug day, and folks referred me to you.
<devildante> persia: jaunty is going to be EOL in less than one month, and there are still many bugs pertaining to it. So we should verify if the bugs are still present, ask the reporter if he still experiences this issue, etc...
<persia> I'd probably not bother asking folk: few will have an environment suitable to reproduce the bug anymore.
<devildante> if you can't reproduce a bug, that means it must have been fixed, right?
<persia> Verification makes sense, and it's as good a way as any other to find bugs, although I'm not sure it's better or worse than any other way of selecting a bundle of them :)
<persia> Not quite.
<persia> Ideally, one verifies that one can reproduce in jaunty and can't in maverick (or whatever).
 * AbhiJit wonders why to look for an versino which is shortly reaching its EOL
<persia> Some bugs are locale-dependent, or HW dependent, or require other things to be active.
<persia> AbhiJit, That was what I wondered, but I can't fault it as a way to select some old bugs that probably need to be rechecked.
<AbhiJit> hmm
<devildante> heh... even if we can't reproduce these bugs, we can't let them just rot, not knowing if they were fixed or not
<persia> Well, we do that for other bugs :)
 * bilalakhtar needs a person to test his SRU
<bilalakhtar> devildante: Could you do me a favour?
<persia> Were I looking for rotting bugs, I'd probably try to review the first 1000 oldest bugs.  Then start over again.  If that cycle was too fast, maybe a larger number.
<rusivi> One quick comment on Jaunty bug day, great idea for community involvement as Community members may still have Jaunty installed. Many of the issues may not be reproducible and if they are fixed for those affected then mission accomplished. Nice to know either way if it is fixed or not. Thank you.
<devildante> bilalakhtar: I have Maverick and SRU is for stable (Lucid). Is it still good?
<bilalakhtar> devildante: I thought you are using Lucid
<persia> rusivi, anyone who still uses Jaunty needs to upgrade.
<bilalakhtar> sorry then
<devildante> rusivi: thank YOU for sharing your opinion :)
<rusivi> persia: agreed
<devildante> bilalakhtar: no proble ;)
<rusivi> devildante: np
<bilalakhtar> Jaunty is going to reach EOL
<vish> devildante: we discussed this actually today mornin,[check the irc.logs] i think people thought a bug day targeted at maverick at this time would be more beneficial.. for a better QA of Maverick
<persia> vish, Let's not worry about trying to organise everyone: we'll do best if we're all doing slightly different things.
<vish> :)
<devildante> hmm, I just saw the logs, and I like to see great discussions :)
<devildante> like vish (?) said, it's too late for Maverick, we're in FinalFreeze
<devildante> but maybe you don't agree, so voice your opinions please :)
<persia> For Maverick, I agree it's too late except for SRU-qualified bugs.
<devildante> (and those are already targeted)
<persia> For bugs in general, I think it's probably better to look at age, rather than release target.  There's lots of bugs in hardy that *still affect* supported users, for example.
<persia> Actually, heaps of SRU-qualified bugs *aren't* targeted.  Some have yet to be discovered.
<devildante> ah
<persia> The ones that are targeted for 10.10-updates (or whatever the milestone) are those that we *know* will be sorted then, and most of them are things rejected by the release team for pre-release (or things developers are sure they won't have time to fix).
<devildante> hmm, great, thanks for the insight :)
<devildante> Back to the topic, what should we do? If everyone chooses not to have this target as a bug day, I won't oppose, so don't worry about me crying :p
<persia> I think it's a fine target for one bug day.  Doesn't hurt anyone, and can help.
<devildante> thanks :)
<persia> I mostly wanted to make sure the goal was sensible: cleaning up old bugs is a good goal.
 * devildante waits for other opinions though
<persia> For next time, I might recommend another way to find old bugs, but that's all.
<penguin42> the old ones are annoying of course, but things like regressions from Lucid would be good to nail
<devildante> penguin42: we might do a bug day on "regression-*" tags + "lucid" tag
 * penguin42 still has a bunch of regressions on this machine, and there are of course the one or two things that have only broken in the last week or so (like the ia32-libs)
<persia> regressions from hardy as well.  10.04.1 was recent, and I know some institutions are just starting to migrate to lucid.
<rusivi> Regarding Jaunty bugs, for my skill set it tends to be the best I can do is offer empathy and inclusion by inquiring if their problem still exists.
<penguin42> ooh, except chris has just done a commit for that
<persia> rusivi, most jaunty bug filers aren't going to be able to reproduce in jaunty: it's a far better thing for us to install a jaunty VM and try to check which bugs we can reproduce there, and not in maverick.
<persia> Extra points for also testing lucid for anything that looks potentially SRU-worthy.
<rusivi> persia: agreed.
<persia> Excellent, so please don't inquire if those bugs still exist: we should be able to tell.
<persia> If we can't, let's batch those differently (perhaps with an unverifiable tag), and then target them aggressively later.
<rusivi> persia: It seems both a test for my personal skill growth + seeing if reporter wants to help too.
<rusivi> persia: I will follow your lead though on it. I'll test before I comment.
<persia> rusivi, Yes, but it's actively harmful.  It annoys the reporter (as they can't perform the requested action, and feel like they've been ignored for 18 months), and generates potentially useless bugmail for developers.
<rusivi> persia: Yes sir!
<persia> Just test, and close with comment if you can reproduce in jaunty and not in maverick :)
<rusivi> persia: np
<persia> And no need to call me sir :)  I'm very much not in charge when it comes to bugs: I've just been around a while.
 * penguin42 should probably keep a lucid VM for that type of thing
<devildante> persia: that's why there is in the beginning of each bug table: "Verify the bug has still not been fixed" ;)
<persia> devildante, Yep :)
<om26er> what should be done to people with this attitude bug 648180 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648180
<vish> om26er: tell them this is a better place for that ? » <http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/diqvy/is_it_just_me_or_is_nbr_1010_complete_crap/> ;)
<m4rtin> a polite response to say that, should he wish to know what the decision making process was, he should have got involved in the development?
<vish> om26er: anywho.. he has marked the bug as opinion itself, no need further triage there :)
<m4rtin> people are entitled to opinions, but, in the majority of cases, those opinions are only founded on knee-jerk reactions and ignorance. They can be ignored!
<om26er> well the bug report has nothing useful in in at all. *reason* ;)
<penguin42> om26er: I guess you could ask him to say what he preferred about the old one
<vish> om26er: i think mark might reply there himself.. if he is bored, otherwise just go "meh.." :p
<om26er> na I wont be replying. I am just preparing myself for future situations.
<om26er> oh and if it was as an upstream bug report for gwibber . I would have kicked his *
<om26er> joining this https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest team should require signing CoC so that people try to behave
<vish> om26er: thats a nice suggestion.. not sure how it would work though..  could you tell that to sladen?
<devildante> om26er: wow, I didn't know that there is such a group!
 * devildante just applied to the group
<om26er> vish, I'll try
<vish> om26er: oh noes! we had hidden that group from devildante! :(
<vish> now he knows :s
 * devildante will get his revenge
<vish> devildante becomes evildante  ? ;p
<om26er> there is already an evildante I just cant find him
<evildante> too late I nuked devildante, now you'll experience the true pain :p
<yofel> AbhiJit: it would help if you wouldn't part/join a channel all the time... http://paste.ubuntu.com/501052/
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> me?
<yofel> (or did you have a connection reset?)
<AbhiJit> yofel, thanks. but 'you' told me which is the latest version. i want it from ubottu. so that in future i dont need to disturb you all busy peoples in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-kernel
<yofel> just use rmadison
<AbhiJit> what is rmadison?
<brunogirin> Hi all, how can I debug an issue where apport says "The program crashed on an assertion failure, but the message could not be retrieved. Apport does not support reporting these crashes"?
<yofel> AbhiJit: command line tool to check package versions for different releases, part of devscripts (just install ubuntu-dev-tools)
<AbhiJit> yofel, ok
<yofel> AbhiJit: you can also use '/msg ubottu linux-image-generic <release>' but that's not as convenient as rmadison
<yofel> err, wrong
<AbhiJit> ??
<yofel>  /msg ubottu info linux-image-generic <release>
<AbhiJit> yah that worked thats what i wanted
<Nafallo> !info linux-image-generic hardy
<penguin42> yofel: Does that program know about debian versions as well ?
<ubot2> Nafallo: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.28.30 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<yofel> penguin42: use 'rmadison -u debian <pkg>' for that
<penguin42> yofel: Ah neat, I keep wondering when I report something if there is a newer debian version of a package I should try
<yofel> it's essentially the same as 'apt-cache madison' but uses an external database that contains all supported releases
<penguin42> chrisccoulson: IOU one muffin
<brunogirin> any idea what package contains the libgnome-keyring debugging symbols?
<yofel> brunogirin: libgnome-keyring0-dbgsym and libgnome-keyring1.0-cil-dbgsym
<yofel> brunogirin: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<brunogirin> yofel: yes, I'm currently trying to follow this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingWithApportRetrace
<brunogirin> but it tells me: E: Unable to locate package libgnome-keyring0-dbgsym
<brunogirin> am I missing some sources?
<yofel> right, apport-retrace should fetch the neccessary dbgsym packages if you have the ddeb lines in your sources.list
<brunogirin> yofel: how can I check that my sources.list is correct?
<yofel> brunogirin: read the wiki page I linked to and check if you added those lines, the ddebs repositories aren't available by default
<brunogirin> yofel: will do, thanks
<penguin42> Is there a right way to nominate a bug for update during the maverick cycle?
<penguin42> as in, yes I know it's missed the release but it would be good to not wait until the next version?
<yofel> penguin42: only if it's universe/multiverse, main is in final freeze, only SRU-able uploads are permitted
<penguin42> hmm, it is universe - I hadn't realised the freeze only applied to Main
<yofel> hm, actually, if I read the mail right, only unseeded universe/multiverse packages may be uploaded until the 6th
<charlie-tca> Yup
<yofel> probably best if you ask in -devel
<penguin42> yofel: It's bug 606063   it's unfortunate it's hung around for so long, but it's had a patch for over a month
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606063 in wireshark (Ubuntu) "[maverick] ERROR:capture.c:177:capture_start: assertion failed: (capture_opts->state == CAPTURE_STOPPED) (affects: 2) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606063
<charlie-tca> but you can still tag the bug maverick, and ask
 * penguin42 really should remember to nominate, most things I've reported that have been nominated have got fixed
<yofel> that should be possible, since it's a bugfix and not a new package
<hggdh> worst scenario it will come as an update
<yofel> penguin42: how do you reproduce that bug?
<penguin42> yofel: Start wireshark as root, (sudo wireshark), double click on eth0
<brunogirin> yofel: I seem to have a conflict between libc6-dbg and libc-bin-dbgsym libc6-dbgsym; how can I solve this? remove libc6-dbg?
<yofel> ah, I did a single click and wondered why nothing crashed ^^
<yofel> brunogirin: yes, remove libc6-dbg
<yofel> the -dbgsym and -dbg packages are usually (or always?) incompatible
<micahg> penguin42: is that wireshark bug fixed in 1.2.11?
<penguin42> micahg: No
<brunogirin> yofel: that will remove valgrind, is that normal and can I re-install valgrind afterwards without re-installing libc6-dbg?
<charlie-tca> Then remove the -dbgsym package instead
<yofel> well, that's a dependency conflict I guess, you can always use debootstrap to create a chroot for apport-retrace
<brunogirin> yofel: I'll look into that at some point, at the moment I can do without valgrind so not a major problem
<njin> hello to all, i'm trying to launch apport-collect alsa-driver in maverick but i receive this error #failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::odd-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x3262ea0)" of type `GString'
<crimsun> njin: you probably want alsa-base, not alsa-driver; I can't reproduce that symptom
<crimsun> penguin42: just to confirm, you applied gregor's patch onto maverick's source package of wireshark, correct?
<njin> I'm trying with alsa-base
<njin> alsa-base is a binary assigned to alsa-driver, nut me and the reporter can't run apport-collect
<hggdh> brunogirin: keep the -dbg
<hggdh> brunogirin: I opened a bug on this, asking for a Depends on libc6-dbg | the libc6-dbgsym(s), but it was closed wontfix
<kklimonda> why?
<hggdh> brunogirin: finally: valgrind will force back in libc6-dbg. This is *no* problem, mixing -dbg and -dbgsym from different packages
<hggdh> kklimonda: because the maintainer decided so
<hggdh> I did not agree, but had no arguments
<hggdh> (and I asked for it exactly because of valgrind)
<kklimonda> hggdh: debian maintainer?
<hggdh> ours
<brunogirin> hggdh: thanks, I'll do that when I'm done with my retrace
<crimsun> njin: try switching GTK themes and again?
<hggdh> kklimonda: Loïc, IRRC
<kklimonda> hggdh: oh? I'm surprised.
<yofel> well, eglibc builds one libc6-dbg but many *-dbgsym packages as -dbgsym are for the binary packages, not really compatible
<hggdh> the -dbg has *all* symbols
<hggdh> so it still ends up as being complete
 * yofel wishes the buildds would just create -dbgsyms for source packages too :/
<hggdh> +1
<charlie-tca> hggdh: can not get ubuntu to install yet from the cd's. ubiquity keeps crashing today, and the alternate image is oversized
<njin> crimsun: yes, in tty works
<yofel> tty will use apport-cli not apport-gtk so that should always work for gtk errors
<crimsun> and, you can then use apport-collect to push it to a bug report
<crimsun> so, apport-cli --save foo alsa-base
<hggdh> charlie-tca: no problem, and thank you for trying
<charlie-tca> yw, I will keep working at it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-19
<RedSingularity> hggdh: there?
<RedSingularity> Anyone know the launchpad project to link official ubuntu mirror issues with?  Thanks.
<lifeless> #ubuntu-mirrors IRC channel
<RedSingularity> lifeless: thanks :)
<nigelb> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> nigelb: hello
<nigelb> bdmurray: Its done!
<nigelb> and deployed :-)
<bdmurray> nigelb: ah, I see that's awesome!
<bdmurray> +1 beer for nigelb
<nigelb> \o/
<bdmurray> could I get somebody to set bug 784386 to triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784386 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-tools-common missing dependency on linux-tools-2.6.38-8 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784386
<jibel> bdmurray, there's something wrong with ubiquity's apport hook e.g bug 853990. The syslog attached doesn't contain any useful information.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 853990 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 beta crashes while installing (64 bit) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/853990
<bdmurray> jibel: Have you recreated the issue at all?
<jibel> bdmurray, no, I've seen 2 or 3 of those today, with UbiquitySyslog.txt attached but no trace of ubiquity in the log file.
<bdmurray> jibel: if you look at Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-9-generic root=UUID=75faa694-9119-48e2-a5f2-a29985272188 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7 its not a normal live media boot
<bdmurray> jibel: additionally there is no LiveMedia key in the bug description
<jibel> bdmurray, right, it looks like a fresh install and the wrong file is attached. It should be /var/log/installer/syslog not /var/log/syslog, isn't it ?
<bdmurray> jibel: yes and partman should be added to and its not.  I'm looking at the ubiquity hook now but I'm not convinced its an issue with it
<jibel> bdmurray, yup, I tried but the right files are attached. I fail to see how the user did it.
<bdmurray> jibel: because the ubiquity hook is part of the apport package I also added an ApportVersion key to the bug description recently and this doesn't appear in the bug description so it could be an older version of apport...
<bdmurray> jibel: I've commented on the bug to try and sort this out
<bdmurray> Anybody know where bug 850373 belongs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850373 in ubuntu "Lock screen does not change wallpaper (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850373
<charlie-tca> Wouldn't it go against 'wallch' ?
<charlie-tca> The package exists only in oneiric
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: any reason ./test-local wouldnt be working at the moment?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: here is the error I am getting:  http://pastebin.com/Sd4Uvxv9
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: looking
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: no, it works for me with that bug maybe its something about the gzip encoding of the attachment and it being incmompatible with 10.04?
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: the attachment within the actual report?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: right that's where you encountered an error
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: alright.  I will just have to skip that pattern then :)
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: well or just submit what you have and if it needs fixing I'll do it
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: alright, will do that then.
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: all done
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-20
<Exodus> bdmurray, hello, i was reading somewhere you are working on a project to have multilingual launchpad, I was wondering how progress with that is going? and any other information about that project.
<Tohuw> This bug has been invalidly marked: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852972 For some reason, Brad Figg decided my bug was against Jaunty, but it really isn't. The install started life as an 11.04. The kernel might not be the most current for 11.04, but it is certainly at least as new as what shipped in the image.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852972 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.28 Returns NAK bailout from sendbytes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Tohuw> It is unclear to me what the failure is, as I don't understand what "sendbytes: NAK bailout" means and have found no reliable source to explain it.
<Tohuw> So, how do I go about getting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/852972 reviewed?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852972 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.28 Returns NAK bailout from sendbytes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Tohuw> Ah, I just realized my mistake :( I wrote 2.6.28, it is actually 2.6.38. Should I just refile the bug, as this bug is incorrect?
<Tohuw> Okay, I've cleaned my bug up considerably: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-backport-natty/+bug/852972 Can someone place it out of wontfix please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 852972 in linux-lts-backport-natty (Ubuntu) "Kernel 2.6.38 Returns NAK bailout from sendbytes on startup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<sl0wpoke> Hi there.  I think I have a triage-ready bug (#268365), but I'm not on Bug Control, so I can't mark it.  Could someone help?
<sl0wpoke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/268365
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 268365 in file (Debian) (and 1 other project) "file doesn't recognize .hs files as haskell, thinks they're java (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Unknown,New]
<sl0wpoke> Yes.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: confirmed on oneiric, setting to triaged, thanks
<sl0wpoke> Thanks, much appreciated.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: BTW, something should be confirmed as affecting the devel release if possible for the default task to be triaged
<sl0wpoke> My mistake.  This was actually my first try.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: no problem, you did good research into the matter
<micahg> sl0wpoke: you might want to check out testdrive which helps you set up the devel release in a vm for testing
<sl0wpoke> Ah, I hadn't done that.  Thanks for the advice.
<sl0wpoke> Was this not in devel because it's so old?
<micahg> sl0wpoke: no, I confirmed it affected the devel release as well
<micahg> well, it was filed 3 years ago during the intrepid cycle
<sl0wpoke> Er, just for reference, where does that page live?
<micahg> but, just because it's old, doesn't mean it's not valid
<micahg> sl0wpoke: which page?
<sl0wpoke> Is there a separate report somewhere that I should have looked up?  Or should I have simply confirmed both entries on the given page?
<sl0wpoke> (The one for #268365)
<micahg> sl0wpoke: no page, I have the devel release installed, I pulled the ghc source which has haskell files, and ran file on a few of them
<sl0wpoke> Oh, I see.
<sl0wpoke> micahg: thanks again for your help and your patience.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: feel free to ask any triage related questions here, someone should be able to answer
<chalcedony> i upgraded to 11.04 and now it can't see my ps2 keyboard. i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594898&highlight=natty+ps2+keyboard  - the last post says it's the .gconf  - is this likely to be the case?
<QUIKI> Hello!
<QUIKI> Is this the place where I can report a bug or get help fixing it?
<hggdh> oh hasty people
<jibel> hggdh, maybe his bug was that he couldn't stay more than 5 min connected to IRC, who knows ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<RedSingularity> jibel: Do you have any known bugs with libwebkit causing update manager to fail?
<RedSingularity> I thought I remember you asking about that in a report somewhere.....
<bdmurray> pedro_: any idea where bug 850373 belongs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850373 in ubuntu "Lock screen does not change wallpaper (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850373
<pedro_> bdmurray, could be g-s-d , i'll reassign it
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've a similar one where with a dual monitor setup my wallpaper only shows up on one monitor and it shows up centered between the 2 monitors so half of it is missing
<seb128> bdmurray, pedro_: it's a gnome-screensaver bug
<seb128> well at least for the "change with the capplet" case
<seb128> it seems it doesn't monitor the key
<seb128> not sure how "wallch" works
<pedro_> i'm updating the description, it's easy to reproduce just changing the background with the capplet
<seb128> right, in that case it's gnome-screensaver which doesn't monitor the key
<seb128> restarting gnome-screensaver makes it pick the right image
<pedro_> bdmurray, could you file one for that in gnome-control-center? i've seen a couple of multi monitor bugs with the wallpaper
<seb128> so the config on disk is ok
<seb128> pedro_, bdmurray: the dual monitor is nautilus or gnome-settings-daemon, those display the background
<bdmurray> its in the screensaver that it looks funny though
<seb128> oh
<seb128> so gnome-screensaver as well
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 854800
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 854800 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "screensaver background only shows part of my wallpaper on a multi-monitor setup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/854800
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: just an fyi that last bug pattern required quite some changes
<macer1> !poll
<ubot4> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<macer1> oops
<macer1> sorry
<macer1> wrong channel
<macer1> I was trying to write this on #ubuntu-bots
<jimmy_mac> hello! I may have found a bug in the SSH client for 64 bit Ubuntu and Debian. 32 bit systems don't seem to have it. Should I report it here?
<roadmr> jimmy_mac: could you file a bug report on launchpad.net?
<jimmy_mac> I was just reading the instructions for that now, I should be able to do so, thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<roadmr> jimmy_mac: you can run "ubuntu-bug openssh-client"
<roadmr> jimmy_mac: that'll collect a bunch of useful debugging information, then it will direct you to launchpad.net where you'll be able to fill in details about the bug you're seeing
<roadmr> jimmy_mac: great, let me know if you get stuck, thanks for your report!
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: There were a lot of errors??  I think that was the one I couldn't test locally.
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: not errors it only was matching the master and none of the duplicates
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: was the title off?
<bdmurray> RedSingularity: this is what it ended up looking like
<bdmurray> +       <re key="Title">update-manager crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in get_dbus_message\(\): 'ascii' codec can't encode character(s)?( u'\\.*')? in position \d+(-\d+)?: ordinal not in range\(128\)</re>
<bdmurray> and something similar for the Traceback
<RedSingularity> bdmurray: ah and you used the +d for the ordinal range instead of the number.  Wouldnt that number have been the same for all reports tho?
<bdmurray> so there were multiple different characters in different ranges
<bdmurray> I'm guessing its something like a sentence being passed on the message bus and maybe its different for each translation?
<RedSingularity> that makes sense.  Ok :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-21
<sl0wpoke> Hi there, I think I've got a bug (#437851) that needs to be marked invalid.  Could someone from BugControl please advise?
<sl0wpoke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vim/+bug/437851
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 437851 in vim (Ubuntu) "Haskell syntax highlighting: comment on import line not highlighted properly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> sl0wpoke: some version of this seems appropriate: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_EOL
<sl0wpoke> micahg: ah, okay.  Thanks.  For what it's worth, I also tried the supplied version of vim, but was unable to reproduce the bug there either.
<sl0wpoke> Should bugs in EOL packages always be given this response?
<micahg> sl0wpoke: well, the package isn't eol, the distro is (9.04)
<micahg> sl0wpoke: if there are steps to reproduce, we should try to reproduce in oneiric, just because a bug is old, doesn't mean it's invalid (non-LTS distro life is 18 months)
<micahg> or whatever the devel release is
<micahg> if it's not reproducible, the response is appropriate
<sl0wpoke> micahg: I see.  So since the bug was not reproducible and there's no further information, it should be considered invalid in this case?
<micahg> sl0wpoke: did you read the link I gave you?  it suggests incomplete (incomplete expires after 60 days)
<sl0wpoke> micahg: I did, but I guess I misunderstood.  Incomplete does make more sense.  Thanks.
<micahg> If the specific release has reached EOL per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and there is not enough information to work on the bug, then you can set to Incomplete and use the following response (Note RELEASE and DATE are placeholders):
<micahg> sl0wpoke: thank you for your work :)
<sl0wpoke> micahg: My pleasure.  Thanks again for your assistance.
<bibinou> micahg: chromium is default browser in oneiric ?
<bil21al> application  minimize process  to which pakage does theprocessbelog? i want to report a bug of application mimizing can any body tell me in which pakage it should be reported?
<TeTeT> bil21al: I would guess the window manager
<bil21al> if we press alt+F1 than launcher appear with selected app if we move it down and press escape than again press alt+F1 than launcher should appear with the previous selected app??? should it?
<bil21al> TeTet ok
<TeTeT> bil21al: so I guess for recent ubuntu I'd file it against unity
<bil21al> see this bug
<bil21al> bug/855569
<MMlosh> Hi! Do you know where is the __K__Ubuntu bugtracker.. if that thing exists at all?
<charlie-tca> bugs affecting Kubuntu are reported directly to KDE bugzilla.
<charlie-tca> Bugs in Kubuntu affecting the Kubuntu team are reported in launchpad, as any other bugs are reported
<charlie-tca> MMlosh: bugs affecting KDE/Kubuntu that are in KDE get reported directly to bugs.kde.org
<MMlosh> well.. this is probably realted to the installer
<MMlosh> /something/ :Unknown command
<MMlosh>  /something/ :Unknown command
<MMlosh> *something/ :Unknown command
<MMlosh> /something/  put a ".config" dir in my   "/"  (yes, root dir)
<MMlosh> it has a file "Trolltech.conf" inside ..
<MMlosh> everything is owned by root
<MMlosh> charlie-tca,  what should be done with this bug?  kde bug, or not?
<charlie-tca> What did you use to install with?
<charlie-tca> desktop cd?
<charlie-tca> MMlosh: what was your installation with?
<charlie-tca> How did you install?
<MMlosh> yes.. oficial kubuntu cd
<MMlosh> 10.04 was the most up-to-date I found
<charlie-tca> MMlosh: report the bug by opening a terminal and typing       ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<charlie-tca> and hitting enter. It will open a browser window to complete the report
<MMlosh> I am not sure if the installer is guilty..
<MMlosh> I can't think about any other case when QT might be run as root
<MMlosh> charlie-tca, ^^^
<charlie-tca> I don't Kubuntu well enough to tell you. Maybe ask in #kubuntu, which is support for Kubuntu
<MMlosh> charlie-tca,   I did ask there..  someone replied  "I would file a bug if I knew where"
<charlie-tca> Then I have no answer other than the one I gave you
<Exodus> kde bugs go in the kde bug tracker
<Exodus> Although I just got here so no clue what you're talking about.
<MMlosh> Exodus, after kubuntu installation&upgrade I found  .config dir in my "/"  I expect that to be created during the installation, but I am not sure
<MMlosh> btw: I found, that my old harddrive got   /.kde too
<Exodus> MMlosh, that's very weird
<Exodus> MMlosh, what is the access time on those files?
<Exodus> date
<charlie-tca> QA meeting time now, #ubuntu-meeting
<bil21al> jibel :
<jibel> bil21al, hi, how can I help
<jibel> ?
<bil21al> see this bug i dont knw why did ho do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/802944
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802944 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium close/monimize and maximize options (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid]
<bil21al> i m fine bro
<bil21al> this issue is still present i can again attach a screenshot.
<jibel> bil21al, then reopen and attach a new screenshot. I don't get it there, but I'm on unity-2d
<bil21al> jibel this issue is fixed on 2d but still present in unity what i do now? refiled a bug or something else?
<jibel> bil21al, can you add a comment with a screenshot
<bil21al> yes i can wait i attach and tell u
<bil21al> jibel
<bil21al> jibel now see here is the link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/802944
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802944 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium close/monimize and maximize options (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,Invalid]
<Laibsch> bug 810019
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810019 in distribute (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "UserWarning printed on import pkg_resources' (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810019
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-22
<bil21al> i  have losted my irc password how can i get it back??
<macer1> bil21al, go to #freenode
<macer1> they will send email for password recovery
<bil21al> ok
<macer1> I hate when canonical people are posting videos in bug reports on canonical servers. Then anybody that is not working at canonical can't help with bug...
<macer1> can you do something with that :< ?
<Pici> macer1: Have you considered talking to the Canonical employee about it?
<macer1> Yes, I can't find any. Or...I don't know how to search for person from Canonical
<macer1> Is anyone from Canonical here?
<Pici> macer1: Have you seen this happen for a lot of bugs? Or just for one?
<macer1> Pici: not lot of bugs. but everytime some Canonical employee is posting video of bug reports it is on that server
<macer1> If anyone can help and is not working in Canonical, then he can't help
<Pici> macer1: I've only seen this on the one bug link you posted in #u+1, are there others?
<macer1> I've seen a few...
<macer1> Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.
<macer1> and this message every time
<macer1> also some .patch files in some bugs are on that server
<Pici> macer1: Do you have other bug numbers with similar issues?
<macer1> I've seen a few in the past, I do not remember all the bug numbers.
<macer1> ;-)
<macer1> Pici: but can access settings be changed or something like that?
<Pici> macer1: Let me do some looking around.
<macer1> Pici: thanks :)
<steemed> Is anyone good at fixing a bug in network manager? I just want a small bug fixed.
<macer1> !anyone | steemed
<ubot4> steemed: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<micahg> steemed: this channel is to help with filing bugs, cyphermox might be able to help though
<steemed> oh ok
<cyphermox> steemed: oi
<steemed> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/841569
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 841569 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager fills in a three digit SSID to Unicode (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged]
<cyphermox> I'm all ears, currently working on fixing all kinds of bugs now anyway
<steemed> Should be a simple fix, I don't know the network manager code well enough to track down where it fills the SSID info
<cyphermox> steemed: yup, there's a similar one, it's on my todo for today: bug 824260
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824260 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network Manager fails to connect to, or create a wireless connection for, an all-numeric SSID (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824260
<steemed> awesome
<steemed> cause it annoys the fsck outta me
<cyphermox> steemed: if you want to try your luck at it (as I'm still busy with another bug), look at the lastish comment on that one, you have the hints on where in the code this would be done
<cyphermox> I also discussed it with the upstream developer, a good approach might be to fix the regex that looks for these lines in config and make sure it *requires* a trailing ;
<cyphermox> if you want to continue discussing this, I'll suggest moving the discussion to #nm. if not, I'll get to the bug very soon :)
<hggdh> macer1: Pici has raised this issue on another channel, and I am looking at it
<macer1> hggdh, cool. Please inform me of any progress in this problem ;)
<hggdh> macer1: I am trying to contact the poster; it may be the case that we need to remind Canonical people that (1) LP supports attachment; (2) there are public-facing servers they can use
<macer1> hggdh, maybe send mail about that to canonical internal mailing list ;)
<macer1> can you grant me access to video in this bug?  bug 839609
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839609 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[11.10 beta1] UnicodeDecodeError crash on localized input in multiple encodings/languages (affects: 11) (dups: 9) (heat: 86)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839609
<jtaylor> why do you want to see the video, its probably just someobody typing öö into a terminal ._.
<macer1> I know...
<macer1> But I want to see it :D
<hggdh> jtaylor: the key here is the 'it is probably'
<hggdh> and if it was added to the bug as something that could help understand the issue, it should be available
<hggdh> macer1: I have reached the poster, and asked him to make it available; just a case of 'never done it before' ;-)
<charlie-tca> I agree. It would be like referencing a video on my home computer in the report. Just as invisible to almost everyone.
<steemed>              typing öö into a terminal ._.
<steemed> 15:57 < macer1> I know...
<steemed> 15:57 < macer1> But I want to see it :D
<steemed> whoops sorry
<macer1> I need to go away for max 1h I think, if you want to say something to me, I will respond when I will be back ;)
<hggdh> macer1: a tarball has been attached to the bug
<jtaylor> so much effort to document the bug, when a simple: type that in terminal and watch it crash is sufficient in this case :/
<jtaylor> but its better then all the description="xy crashed, please fix" bugs
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh thought the same, BTW
<macer1> hggdh, thanks
<hggdh> macer1: my pleasure
<macer1> :)
<Sweetshark> Hi all. I have a question about bug status handling: Could somebody have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/df-libreoffice/+bug/745836/comments/51 and give me an opinion/judgement before that escalates into a bug-state-war?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745836 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in cppu::throwException() (affects: 54) (dups: 43) (heat: 386)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-23
<sl0wpoke> Hi there, I've got a bug (#855862) that I think needs to be marked wishlist.  Could someone from BugControl mark it?
<sl0wpoke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/855862
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855862 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "File selection: direction doesn't select file in next row (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<macer1> sl0wpoke, hmm...I don't see a wishlist option in bug status...
<micahg> macer1: it's an importance
<macer1> oh importance. I can not set it, sorry, I am only in bugsquad as for now.
<sl0wpoke> I asked around in #gnome about whether anyone had a comment; no one offered one.
<sl0wpoke> It would appear that's the intended functionality.  It doesn't seem to be a bug per se.
<sl0wpoke> micahg: Maybe you could answer this question: are reports like this what the "opinion" tag is for?
<sl0wpoke> Because I couldn't find an explanation of "opinion" on the wiki.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: we don't officially use it in UBuntu
<sl0wpoke> Ah, I see.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: that's a dupe
<sl0wpoke> micahg: So what is your opinion on this bug?  Invalid?  Wishlist?  I'm a little puzzled.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: it's a duplicate
<sl0wpoke> micahg: Shucks, that's what I forgot.  But hypothetically, supposing it wasn't, what would be an appropriate action on this one?
<micahg> sl0wpoke: low probably
<sl0wpoke> But not invalid.
<micahg> no, why would it be invalid?
<micahg> it's a regression
<sl0wpoke> micahg: I thought it probably should be considered valid, but thought that perhaps it could be considered a valid/intended program behavior.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: possibly, but that's upstream's call
<micahg> sl0wpoke: so, have you found the duplicate bug yet?
<sl0wpoke> Not yet, no.
<sl0wpoke> micahg: #757830
<sl0wpoke> micahg: #757830/
<micahg> bug 757830
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 757830 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "No left-side wrap-around in indicator menus if no application menu (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757830
<micahg> sl0wpoke: nope, this is nautilus specific
<sl0wpoke> Ah.  Hm.
<micahg> sl0wpoke: I can't seem to find it :(
<sl0wpoke> micahg: I've been looking; I can't seem to find a duplicate either.  Thus far, anyway.
<sl0wpoke> micahg: I went ahead and marked 855862 'confirmed' if you'd like to set an importance.
<RedSingularity> bug 855862
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855862 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "File selection: direction doesn't select file in next row (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855862
<bil21al> how can i get the log file of update manager?? can anybody tell me??
<korrawit> Hello. I think that bug 629364 and bug 537433 are duplicates of each other. But I just wonder: if I mark 629364 as duplicate of 537433, what about "one hundred papercuts" project in 629364?
<korrawit> 20 min ... no answer, so I marked it as duplicate as I proposed.
<bil21al_> ubot
<hggdh> no, they are not duplicates of each other. I unduplicated them
<bil21al_> when we are running apport and filing a bug than when the bug info transfer from terminal to firefox than there is crash ,destop is with out launcher and top bar and after 5-6 sec it came back  did any body noticed  it??
<hggdh> bil21al: sounds like compiz or unity died and restarted
<hggdh> and no, I did not notice it
<bil21al> hggdh:ok
<bil21al> in which pakage shuold we report the gnome player bug hggdh:
<bil21al> totem or else??
<jibel> mvo, thanks for fixing 853233 :)
<mvo> jibel: all kudos go to evfool for this one
<bil21al> jibel:
<bil21al> can a reporter confirm his own bug ??
<bil21al> anybody
<bil21al> hggdh
<charlie-tca> no
<hggdh> bil21al: no
<bil21al> ok and u see this bug bro https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/856862
<hggdh> bil21al: patience also helps. Unnecessarily pinging others will *not* make them prone to answer you
<bil21al> hggdh : ok
<hggdh> I resetted it to New. bil21al, can you reproduce?
<bil21al> no
<hggdh> then please state you could not reproduce, and then we wait for somebody else
<bil21al> i staied but he changed again and than he confirmed by himself  so i again state this thank you bro.
<bil21al> anybody have experienced same issue ? v
<bil21al> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/857197
<hggdh> bil21al: this may be caused by the mirror you are using
<bil21al> so can i fix it by myself??
<hggdh> usually hash sum mismatchs happens when the mirror is first updating the summary files, then updating the package files themselves
<hggdh> bil21al: yes -- (1) wait a bit and try again; (2) check which mirror you use, and raise the issue with the mirror admins
<bil21al> ok
<hggdh> bil21al: the IRC channel for the mirror-admins is #ubuntu-mirrors
<steemed> I've found a bug in Unity, I'm not sure if it has been found...
<ashams> Guys, Hi
<ashams> Just want to check my application status(to bug-control team membership), it was sent on 16 Sept, but i had no replies so far. During the last month a lot of my msgs was(for some reason) cosidered SPAM, So, if anyone here subscribed to this mailing list, please check for it among spam msgs.
<ashams> Anyway, here's a link: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/msg03494.html
<ashams> Thanks.
<steemed> But in oneiric, when I drag a window up to the title bar, it automatically snaps to fullscreen, but then a big orange box is shown to indicate it will be made fullscreen if I go closer to the top
<hggdh> ashams: I accepted it in the list last week, but did not have time to look at it yet
<hggdh> ashams: yes, it was received
<hggdh> steemed: yes, this is an indication that it will get to be full-screen. What is the problem there?
<steemed> hggdh: The problem is that it fullscreens with the title bar at first, but after it "snaps" and you let go as the indicator comes up, it only fullscreens the window *excluding* the Unity bar
<steemed> Try unsnapping Firefox then snapping it back with the indicator showing
<hggdh> well, yes, it will not overwrite the indicator bar
<steemed> I mean. It is so hard to explain
<steemed> hggdh: dragging a window up to the indicator bar will snap it to fullscreen with the titlebar being integrated into it
<steemed> With NO indicator
<steemed> But if you keep dragging the window up to the absolute top of the screen, the indicator shows up. Once you release while the indicator shows up, the window is technically full screen but not integrated with the indicator bar
<steemed> The title bar that is
<hggdh> steemed: it would be better if you took a screenshot and showed it; I am not sure I follow you
<steemed> Several screenshots coming up
<ashams> hggdh: Thanks man :D
<steemed> ~
<steemed> hggdh: http://imgur.com/a/WVl4D
<steemed> First screen shows an already fullscreen window
<steemed> Second screen shows me detaching it and dragging it back all the way to the top
<steemed> Third shows the result
<hggdh> steemed: yeah, it is a bug
<hggdh> third should show the same as the first
<steemed> Yeah
<hggdh> interesting that I could not reproduce here
<steemed> The window *has* to be fullscreen at first
<hggdh> may be either I am more up-to-date than you, or related to video card
<steemed> And this is on oneiric
<steemed> I also installed ccsm if that makes any difference
<hggdh> steemed: I used my firefox window, which was on full screen, and played on taking it out and putting it back. And I am running oneiric as well
<steemed> Did you drag it to the absolute top of the screen? Beyond the title bar?
<hggdh> I do not have it. May be related to a plugin?
<steemed> Maybe
<steemed> I have to go anyways
<steemed> I'll mess around in the configs and see if that fixes anything
<steemed> hggdh: you there?
<phillw> Hiyas good bug squashers :) An unusual one for me, I've raised the bug but have no idea 'where' to assign it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/857760 As it self evident, I can happily mark it as 'confirmed' but have no idea to whom it should be sent.
<micahg> phillw: that's actually a support issue for launchpad not an ubuntu bug
<phillw> okies, I will mark as invalid... any idea whom I should approach?
<micahg> phillw: I converted it to a launchpad question
<phillw> micahg: thanks :) Never had an lp issue before... just what I needed when the release notes for a beta 2 were not on the ML archive!
<micahg> phillw: you can ask about such things in #launchpad generally
<phillw> micahg: thanks, whilst a bug person, there is always something new lurking around the corner :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-24
<sense> The topic still says it's a Bug Day. It's not 8 September anymore!
<jbicha> sense: howdy, is every day a Bug Day?
<sense> Not that I'm aware. ;)
<sense> If I'm correct there is one every week.
<jbicha> ok I see the link's outdated too
<hjd> I think bug days are each Thursday.
<penguin42> are you saying it's a bug that it says it's a bug day?
<sense> Lets call it a mistake. ;)
<txomon> hi, I think I found a very strange bug when installing minimal installations
<txomon> at least in VM. You do a normal installation, and when you end, i
<txomon> instead of choosing some packages, you check for installing later
<txomon> when you reboot, the machine doesn't open the login console
<txomon> im saying without any X stuff
<txomon> just term login
<txomon> so no one?
<penguin42> sorry, can you explain it a bit more?
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-09-25
<RoadRunnR> hi, i believe there is a bug that is not getting the attention/importance it deserves: bug 850937. Is there anything i should do? (aside from debugging it myself)
<bibinou> anyone has a canned response to stop a salve of "me too" ?
<bibinou> bug 852343
<bibinou> #852343
<steemed> bug 859207 << someone confirm this for me
<steemed> bug 859207
<steemed> bug #859207
<steemed> ...
<steemed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/859207
<steemed> >.> Where is the bot?
<jtaylor> done
<jtaylor> weird behavior, may even be a feature
<steemed> Please, someone fix Dr_Who's time machine
<steemed> :p
<valorin> Can anyone take a look at a bug for me? It's been around since Natty and makes the "snap-to-side" windows feature pretty useless... I'd love it if someone could help get it noticed by the right people so it actually gets fixed! https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248
<valorin> Anyone around?
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be offline for a bit -- servers will be playing the dance of the chairs for about 30 minutes
<charlie-tca> Oh, goody
<charlie-tca> didn't want you to think no one was listening
 * yofel wonders what happened to ubot4
<yofel> jpds: ?
<valorin> Can anyone take a look at a bug for me? It's been around since Natty and makes the "snap-to-side" windows feature pretty useless... I'd love it if someone could help get it noticed by the right people so it actually gets fixed! https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-17
<ondergetekende> I think I've found a bug in 12.10 with how dhcp and dns work on mixed interfaces (wlan vs eth), but I'm not sure which package to report it to.
<ondergetekende> cloud be networkmanager, dnsmasq, dhclient, or perhaps something else.
<Deutopia> i sometimes have problems with ubiquity installing grub to the wrong drive (especially when installing to USB)
<xnox> Deutopia: that should be fixed better for the automatic installer in quantal dailies....
<Deutopia> k
<jibel> hggdh, hey, could you moderate my reply to the bugsquad ML please ?
<hggdh> jibel: on it
<jibel> hggdh, super ! :)
<hggdh> jibel: so, I should cancel it?
<hggdh> >-}
<hggdh> jibel: accepted & released
<jibel> hggdh, thank you sir
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh, ping, if you're around
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: consider yourself ponged in a virtual way
<TheLordOfTime> mind a /query?  want your opinion on something
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: no prob
<TheLordOfTime> are firefox (ubuntu) and iceweasel (debian) related?
<Logan_> jdstrand: Does Bug 1052098 refer to the same issue that you fixed in Bug 1031583?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1052098 in cups "AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1052098
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1031583 in cups "dmesg reports: apparmor="DENIED" for cupsd" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031583
<Logan_> If so, could you please close it appropriately?
<jdstrand> Logan_: they are related but not the same. specifically, the fix for 1031583 caused 1052098 for the reporter's kernel. in other words, I believe 1052098 is because the reporter is using a kernel without block_suspend support
<Logan_> Ah, I see.
<hggdh> ogra_: when you are back -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1212016/ we can talk tomorrow your afternoon (morning US Central time)
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer/+bug/976088/comments/7  is the dev asking me to test in fedora?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 976088 in gnome-mplayer "volume widget focus, crashing, persistence issues" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheLordOfTime> no, he's just saying the system he tested in
<TheLordOfTime> and what version(s)
<TheLordOfTime> at least AFAICT
<kanliot> k thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-18
<ogra_> hggdh, thats bug 746137 ... we have a fix, not sure it was in yesterdays kernel upload though, trying to confirm that ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746137 in linux-ti-omap4 "Page allocation failure on Pandaboard and Beagle XM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746137
<hggdh> ogra_: so, how can I bypass it on install?
<ogra_> hggdh, by using a more recent kernel
<ogra_> we are at 3.5 now ... you still have 3.4 running ...
<ogra_> oh, thats the feeder ?
<ogra_> i guess there you can just ignore it as long as it dds the image in place properly :)
<ogra_> you are not in the actual image test in that phase
<hggdh> ogra_: not quite, it's driven by the feeder, but this is the target panda
<hggdh> oh
<ogra_> (i doubt we will ever use wlan to wget the image and copy it in place)
<hggdh> well, yes, this is the kernel loaded from the feeder
<ogra_> right, ignorable then as long as it does the job
<hggdh> ogra_: OK. I will let it run. Yesterday it kept spilling the mem alloc error continuously (every split second)
 * ogra_ puts updating the kernel for the feeder on his TOD but with low prio ... the dmesg noise doesnt do harm here 
<ogra_> hggdh, not after it booted into the image i hope :)
<hggdh> the sequence was: USB boot and load, feeder kernel starts, and wgets img. During wget we have continuous mem alloc errors
<ogra_> hggdh, you mean oopses as in your paste ?
<ogra_> thats only the wlan driver, shouldnt have any effect on any other HW
<hggdh> I will repeat (after a local reboot due to new kernel, BRB)
<ogra_> hggdh, if its urgent to fix it we can just add a sysctl call to set vm.min_kybtes to something more sane, that will quieten the driver
<ogra_> (thats the old workaround hack as described in the bug above)
<hggdh> ogra_: no, boot does not complete. This is what is shown after the wgets complete: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1213003/
<hggdh> and no additional output
<ogra_> hggdh, that looks just like the console= arg isnt on the cmdline
<hggdh> darn! will look at it
<ogra_> check preEnv.txt gets properly mangled
<ogra_> it contains the cdmline
<ogra_> *cmdline
<ogra_> (boot.scr is obsolete since a while)
<hggdh> ogra_: it is there. But let me wait a bit for a system install complete, then I will try to ssh in
<alo21> hi
<alo21> Can I set a bug as 'Invalid' if it is related to an old Ubuntu version, or old program version?
<jtaylor> is it fixed?
<jtaylor> then set it to fix released, if you don't know you can ask the opener to check with newer software
<jtaylor> set it to incomplete then
<jtaylor> it will expire if there is no reply in 60 days
<alo21> jtaylor: ok. thanks
<mfisch> roadmr: I'm about to file a bug about my mouse stopping working after the screen is turned off, but I'm unsure where to send it, my first guess is against my gfx driver (fglrx), thoughts?
<mfisch> maybe xserver-xorg-input-synaptics instead
<roadmr> mfisch: wow, you sure it's not something with the mouse driver itself? in that case it'd be a kernel bug
<roadmr> mfisch: I'd start with the kernel, if they don't think it's a kernel bug they'll just point you to another package
<mfisch> roadmr: unfortunately I don't know
<mfisch> roadmr: I'll start with kernle
<mfisch> roadmr: is this link working for you?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Kernel
<roadmr> mfisch: yes, it works :/
<mfisch> the link works but the # tag isn't found for me
<mfisch> so when I click it on the page it just sits there
<mfisch> I  think the #Kernel anchor is gone
<roadmr> oh!
<roadmr> yes, it's gone :0
<mfisch> and actually I'm not sure which package to file against!
<mfisch> roadmr: let me find out who deleted it and why
<roadmr> mfisch: thank god for wiki history :)
<mfisch> bdmurray deleted it
<mfisch> rev 118, nov 07, 2011
<roadmr> wow so it's been a while
<mfisch> not sure why it's removed, it still seems applicable
<bdmurray> oh #Kernel might have had a bunch of stuff about if this release then this package
<bdmurray> whereas you can now just use 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<mfisch> lets add back a simple section then
<mfisch> I'll do it
<bdmurray> mfisch: thanks
<mfisch> bdmurray: it was "if > 6.06 do this..."
<roadmr> g'night!
<mfisch> bdmurray: done
<mfisch> this is all it says now: The correct package for bugs about the kernel is linux.
<mfisch> Please read KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies when reporting bugs against the kernel.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-19
<xtalmath> Hi, on openjdk on ubuntu precise java.awt.Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().sync() does not synchronize with the monitors vertical blank retrace. Rendering rates are in the thousands, where on my monitor 60Hz would be right.
<xtalmath> I believe this is specific to ubuntu, because getDefaultToolkit() returns an OS-dependant toolkit.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-20
<neunon> hi all. who owns uec-images.ubuntu.com content? an automatically generated JSON file my company's been using for an internal tool has vanished.
<hggdh> neunon: check on #ubuntu-server, please -- the folks that deal with this site are usually there
<neunon> hggdh: thanks, will do
<lotuspsychje> anyone can try to help fixing this bug? its following me around for years now, on several ubuntu versions https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/556782
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 556782 in linux "[rs690m] Graphics corruption with ati x1200" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jeroen_> Hello, can someone help me with bug filling this bug I have? My Quadro 2000M is acting glitchy after installing the nvidia-current 304.43 driver on Ubuntu 12.10. Version 295 has worked perfectly on 12.04.
<jeroen_> I am not sure how to report this kind of bug
<theGrg> I have reason to believe the Ubuntu Lebanon server is out of date and unmaintained, am I encouraged to file a bug report somewhere?
<xnox> theGrg: What is "Ubuntu Lebanon server"? first time I hear that name.
<theGrg> xnox I was referring to http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com
<xnox> theGrg: ah Lebanon country mirror.
<theGrg> Yes, that's what I meant.
<xnox> theGrg: checking https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors I don't see lebanese mirrors.... so it probably points back to UK?
<xnox> theGrg: check above launchpad page and find near by mirror which is also up to date
<theGrg> xnox my concern is that when a fresh install of Ubuntu is performed in Lebanon, sofware sources chooses "Lebanon Server", and that results in errors updating, until server is changed to, for example, "Main Server".
<xnox> I see. Let me check who to notify.
<xnox> theGrg: is it out of date or in-accessible?
<xnox> theGrg: http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/ shows today
<xnox> timestamps, but I am in the UK.
<xnox> not in lebanon. Are there any network restrictions?
<rbasak> Is there a bug tag like "needs-upstream-forwarding" or something like that? I don't have time to sort it out right now, but it is a trivial task that people could storm through when they need something to do
<rbasak> Daviey: ^^
<Daviey> rbasak: i don't think so...
 * rbasak proposes to use it
<Daviey> rbasak: Kubuntu uses `needs-upstream-report`
<Daviey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<rbasak> aha
<rbasak> OK, I'll use that - thanks!
<hggdh> hi ogra_ , have you tried today
<hggdh> 's amrhf-omap4?
<ogra_> nops, any issues ?
<hggdh> mine loops on 'detecting CDROM' -- gets segfault, and re-starts
<ogra_> urgh
<hggdh> I have seen this on early quantal
<hggdh> (x86)
<hggdh> I will reproduce locally, and open a bug on the beast
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^ do you know anything about that ?
<xnox> ogra_: nope, first time I hear. Didn't test today's armhf image yet.
<ogra_> it could theoretically be bug 1028905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028905 in cdrom-detect "cdrom-detect in quantal omap4 hangs trying to look for install media on an extended partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028905
<ogra_> though i have never seen it segfault
<ogra_> only hang eternally
<hggdh> we had a similar issue earlier on Q, I am trying to find the bug
<ogra_> i think thats the one above
<ogra_> iirc you reported something similar that i wasnt sure was a duplicate
<ogra_> does it workj if you wipe the HDD partition table ?
<hggdh> will check
<pedro_> hello folks
<hggdh> ogra_: please refresh my memory -- how do I clean up the MMC? Remember I cannot allow boot to proceed (and cannot alt-fx, at least I have not found yet the docs on how to do it)
<hggdh> pedro_: a very good morning to you, dear sir
<ogra_> hggdh, hmm
<ogra_> you could put brak=top on the kernel cmdline and then operate from the initrd via serial i guess
<ogra_> *break=top
<hggdh> k
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-21
<slackguru> I believe I have evidence of a bug but I still have not refined my research. Is this the place to discuss it?
<roadmr> slackguru: yes, but perhaps you should file a bug report first
<roadmr> slackguru: bug reports are a good place for a conversation with triagers
<pedro_> hey folks
<hggdh> buen dia pedro_
<hggdh> (or whatever it is in your weird language...)
<roadmr> hahaha
<hggdh> :-)
<pedro_> hggdh: hahah! yeha yeah we speak Portuguese now
<pedro_> that's what you refer as weird language right? ;-)
<pedro_> hola roadmr
<roadmr> hola :)
<hggdh> pedro_: portuguese is NOT a weird language. Spanish is -- a badly spoken Portuguese, with a even weirder accent
<hggdh> remember, the language started in Portugal, then spread to the tiny rest of the Iberic area
<micahg> buenos dias en espanol
<Ursinha> hggdh, lol, that's mean
<Ursinha> :P
<hggdh> Ursinha: yeah!
<Ursinha> I like spanish, I'm just too incompetent to speak it
<hggdh> well, sort of same here...
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> i'm taking issue with how the "toda" person is treating this memory corruption here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/+bug/743541
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 743541 in indicator-weather "indicator-weather crashed with SIGSEGV in dbusmenu_menuitem_build_variant()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> it's clear to me that this is a bug, but s/he downgraded it, first confirmed -> opinion, then to 'incomplete'
<tomreyn> this is the second time in a week this person is doing that to an obvious bug.
<tomreyn> am i missing a common procedure/policy here?
<tomreyn> i'm just trying to rule out that i'm blaming someone for something which is entirely normal.
<micahg> tomreyn: no, looks like someone hit the JS selector by accident
<tomreyn> twice in a week, on the same project?
<tomreyn> could be, it just seems unlikely
<micahg> all too common unfortunately
<tomreyn> okay, so, that means it should be reverted then?
<micahg> it can be
<micahg> that's teh upstream task though which we (bugsquad) don't directly influence
<tomreyn> if this happens more regularly, doesn't his mean some bug reports just get lost, basically? maybe there should be a level of confirmation then.
<tomreyn> micahg: i'm trying to understand now which of the projects listed as affected the changes were applied to. the note below comment 28 does not seem to discuss that, it only lists how the status was changed. Is there another way to tell?
<tomreyn> oh looks like hggdh2 fixed it just now.
<tomreyn> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> tomreyn: yes, I did. But this can happen. A status change like that should have been together with a comment on why
<tomreyn> yes, that's what i was thinking.
<tomreyn> thanks for your good work, everyone.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-22
 * penguin42 tries to remember - where do older package sources go - the ones out of support
<penguin42> aha
<penguin42> old-releases.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-09-23
<rocsteady> w
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-18
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-19
<jtaylor> is it just me or does the update manager pop many times with new updates after just applying some since the phased updates where introduced?
<jtaylor> update manager opens, I apply updates, close it, it opens again with more updates ._.
<jtaylor> hm no bug in lp, must be just me
<Noskcaj> jtaylor, I seem to get the same issue. i dist-upgrade then 30 minutes later, update manager has appeared
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-09-21
<dazza5000> Greetings - Is anyone available to help me troubleshoot a unity/mir issue in 13.10?
<coder2> hi all, i have dell studio 1558 model running ubuntu 13.04 , whenever i try to change the brightness, the system hangs and screen goes black. Can anyone tell the reason behind it or its solution?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-15
<david3> hi i need some help with the launchpad site, is this the correct channel to ask?
<david3> or can somebody help me anyway?
<david3> hi i need some help with the launchpad site, is this the correct channel to ask?
<brendand> david3, maybe
<brendand> david3, depends on the question
<david3> well, i wanted to subscribe to a bug, but i clicked on the wrong button (set information type to: Public -> Public Security), i immediately undid my changes, but the log of the change is still in the description. Can i somehow remove my changes from the log?
<brendand> david3, no - and why would you want to?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-17
<gQuigs> how would I mark this bug also affect "14.04", (and then I would mark the main task as fixed released) and triaged on 14.04
<gQuigs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1359304
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1359304 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "draw can't start if impress is removed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> gQuigs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<gQuigs> "Ask the Ubuntu bug control team to nominate the bug for the appropriate Ubuntu release(s)/series" how do I do that part?    The nominate is not the option that makes sense to me
 * gQuigs has permissions in the bug control team
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set bug status to Triaged and priority to High? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> gQuigs, then you should be able to nominate it for Trusty
<brendand> gQuigs, but not before proposing it for SRU
<gQuigs> brendand: but I want to add a task for trusty, are the same now?
<gQuigs> brendand: aka, just mark it as affecting trusty
<gQuigs> brendand: I don't think this will be SRUable anyway
<brendand> gQuigs, the only thing you can do is nominate it for trusty, you can't otherwise mark it as affecting a particular series
<gQuigs> brendand: how was this done - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1160490
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1160490 in ifupdown (Ubuntu Saucy) "race condition updating statefile" [Medium,Fix released]
<brendand> gQuigs, by nominating it
<brendand> gQuigs, indicating that the intention is to SRU it
<brendand> gQuigs, you could do that, but probably nothing will come of it
<hggdh> gQuigs: are you the one and same that just applied to Bug Control?
<gQuigs> hggdh: indeed
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> do you intend to SRU it?
<gQuigs> hggdh: no, I don't think it merits an SRU
<gQuigs> but, it will be fixed eventually if the libreoffice major release exception ever goes through
<gQuigs> *will = might
<hggdh> well, then why nominate to Trusty? A nomination to Trusty implies a SRU...
<gQuigs> hggdh: hmm. I thought it was useful just to be clear where the bug still exists
<gQuigs> but in that case I'll just mark it as fix released
<gQuigs> brendand: hggdh: thanks for clarifying
<hggdh> gQuigs: please also add a comment in that this *might* be solved on Trusty if we do a major release exception to LO
<gQuigs> hggdh: will do
<hggdh> thank you.
<hggdh> gQuigs: on a clarification on you application: we usually wait 1 week to collect responses on it, and act after that
<gQuigs> hggdh: right, got it.. thanks for the +1 :)
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-19
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set status Triaged to this bug and importance to Wishlist? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dh-make/+bug/1371695
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371695 in dh-make (Ubuntu) ".deb packages do not support capabilties(7)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-20
<filipsohajek> Hello, can you please set status Triaged to this bug and importance to High? Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3/+bug/1361610
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1361610 in pcre3 (Ubuntu) "libPCRE3 8.31 regex matching is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-09-21
<hjd> Could someone please nominate bug 1316423 for the trusty series? :)
<ubot5> bug 1316423 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "trusty/utopic pbuilder targets saucy by default" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1316423
<hjd> Also, I see that ubuntu-sponsors is subscribed, should I subscribe ubuntu-sru as well?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-15
<njin> don't remember how to assign a bug to two packages...can someone help ?
<rbasak> njin: use "+ Also affects distribution/package"
<njin> rbasak, thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-18
<Jo_> hi, someone can help me please ?
<Jo_> I have a bug on ubuntu 14.04, and seems like nobody have solved it on google
<rbasak> Jo_: try #ubuntu for community support. This channel is for bug triage, not bug reporting or fixing.
<eliasps> Hello, everyone. I have a question about bug triaging. When a bug report is incomplete, lacks information, and there is a way to identify the issue and collect information using ubuntu-bug, is it better to attach those information to the existing bug report or a new one to be created? Because I don't know if the information containing the CoreDump.gz or any personal info in stacktrace will turn the existing report to private when attached aft
<eliasps> erwards. Thank you.
<hggdh> eliasps: a coredump should never be attached to an already opened bug. The coredump can carry a lot of personal data
<hggdh> eliasps: on the other hand, ubuntu-bug does NOT collect a coredump
<hggdh> eliasps: finally -- if you have the bug #, we can have a look at it and be more precise
<eliasps> hggdh, Thank you. I knew about the sensitivity of the CoreDump but didn't know that ubuntu-bug will not include it.
<eliasps> hggdh, I'm new to the bug triaging process so I try to do it using the guide. Maybe I handled that one poorly. Take a look if you will: 1457703. Any pointers would be helpful for me to get familiar with bug triaging.
<eliasps> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1457703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1457703 in Ubuntu GNOME "large image crashes desktop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> bug 1457703
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> eliasps: it might be the video driver crashing -- but IDK much about X -- what I remember about it is that X used to coredump out of apport; the ibus crash is probably not related.
<eliasps> hggdh, thanks again! So how do one help the reporter identify the package affected in cases like this? Like you said, this one is probably because of X. How to move on from that? Use ubuntu-bug to collect information?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-09-19
<maxb> I got directed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1430549 by apport regarding a wily upgrade failure regarding isc-dhcp-server but it seems I can't see it as it's private
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1430549 not found
<maxb> Since apport is picking it as a URL to send people to, could someone review it and un-private it if possible?
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-23
<rbasak> Is there a link somewhere that I can point people to when their system breaks because of having yakkety-proposed enabled?
<ogra_> rbasak, perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed ?
<rbasak> ogra_: I feel I need the opposite: that development -proposed is wrong, how to turn it off, and why.
<ogra_> well, that wiki has a section that sets up pinning in a way that normal upgrades will not be pulled from -proposed
<ogra_> (i wonder why we dont ship that config snippet by default actually)
<ogra_> with that you actually need "apt install $package/$release-proposed" to get anything at all from there
<rbasak> That's not necessarily what we want for users who are prepared to test proposed for us in a _stable_ release.
<rbasak> It's fine not to pin in that case.
<rbasak> OTOH, in the development release, users should pretty much *never* have the proposed pocket enabled, so no need for pinning there at all.
<ogra_> well, you will always run into the prob that users forget to turn it off after testing
<ogra_> the pinning would be a safety net
<rbasak> There's another use case though.
<rbasak> "As an Ubuntu power user, I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu by testing proposed SRUs before they are released to the general public"
<rbasak> That's what the check box in enabling proposed is for.
<ogra_> not really ...
<rbasak> Well OK, but it's one of the use cases at least.
<ogra_> the box is "use it if a developer tells you so in a bug report to verify a bug fix ... and do not forget to turn it off again"
<rbasak> If we want to pin out proposed by default, we need to fix the instructions so that users can still do that, and also fix the instructions so users can override the pin to verify a particular SRU.
<ogra_> but yeah, there are these people that run proposed permanently
<ogra_> (and complain that their system falls apart occasionally :P )
<rbasak> IMHO, all Ubuntu devs should be doing so if on a stable release.
<ogra_> not so sure ... i for one perfer to have a stable system for doing my work :)
<ogra_> (i have multiple machines though and one does actually run proposed)
<ogra_> anyway, i think the above is the only page we have for proposed ... IMHO there should definitely be more warnings on it though
<ogra_> i.e. some inro paragraph that actually explains a bit more in detail what proposed is and who should use it when
<ogra_> *intro
<rbasak> FTR, I found an askubuntu question and linked to that. This is bug 1617963.
<ubot5`> bug 1617963 in heimdal (Ubuntu) "package libasn1-8-heimdal:amd64 1.7~git20160703+dfsg-1 failed to install/upgrade: package libasn1-8-heimdal:amd64 1.7~git20160703+dfsg-1 cannot be configured because libasn1-8-heimdal:i386 is at a different version (1.7~git20150920+dfsg-4ubuntu1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617963
<ogra_> ah, neat
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-09-25
<bluetrees> Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have twofinger scroll option...
<bluetrees>  Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting
<bluetrees> Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting please help me with it
<bluetrees> Hi I have installed ubuntu 16.04 in asus notebook, I observed an issue with touchpad FTE1001:00 0B05:0101, doesnot have touchpad option in mouse and touchpad setting i am unable to use features like 2 finger scroll, can anyone help me looking into this issue
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-20
<hjd> Hi, anyone around who can nominate bugs to series? If so, could you please nominate bug 1586751 for xenial? Thanks in advance :)
<ubot5> bug 1586751 in yubioath-desktop (Ubuntu) "Cannot launch yubioath - throws Python ImportError" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1586751
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-09-22
<malcomX679> AN IRCD DESIGNED FOR REAL NIGGAS (NOT COON ASS NIGGAS)
<malcomX679> YOU MAY ASK IS THIS IRCD FOR YOU? ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BELOW
<malcomX679> DO YOU BLAME THE WHITE MAN FOR EVERYTHING?
<malcomX679> DOES THE THOUGHT OF WORK CAUSE TERROR IN YOUR HEART?
<malcomX679> DO YOU NOT GIVE TWO SHITS IF BLACKS ARE CALLED BY THE THOUSANDS
<malcomX679> FROM OTHER BLACKS BUT IF A FEW GET KILLED BY WHITES YOU WANT TO
<malcomX679> BURN A CITY??
<malcomX679> DO YOU LIKE TO HAVE BABIES AND LEAVE THEM??
<malcomX679> IF YOU ANSWERED YES TO ALL THOSE QUESTIONS YOU MIGHT BE A REAL
<malcomX679> ASS NIGGA!!
<malcomX679> realnigzlqctosqu.onion or realnigzlqctosqu.onion/6667
